# Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen



## wtfNow (26. Juli 2016)

*Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Da nun Terroranschläge langsam zur Gewohnheit werden hier der entprechende Sammelthread.

Heute sind gleich zwei Neue dazugekommen:
Normandie: Priester bei Terroranschlag in franzosischer Kirche getotet - DIE WELT
Berlin: Todliche Schusse im Benjamin-Franklin-Krankenhaus in Lichterfelde - Arzt angeschossen, Schutze totet sich selbst - DIE WELT

Von einem entspannten ruhigen Europa können wir uns die nächsten Jahre verabschieden. _Aber wir schaffen das! _Oder nicht?


----------



## flotus1 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Auch wenn es gelegentlich Spass macht Panik zu verbreiten: nicht alles ist gleich ein Terroranschlag. Gerade beim zweiten von dir genannten Ereignis habe ich was das angeht starke Zweifel.


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Von einem entspannten ruhigen Europa können wir uns die nächsten Jahre verabschieden.



Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## aloha84 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Da nun Terroranschläge langsam zur Gewohnheit werden hier der entprechende Sammelthread.
> 
> Heute sind gleich zwei Neue dazugekommen:
> Normandie: Priester bei Terroranschlag in franzosischer Kirche getotet - DIE WELT
> ...



Wo war das zweite ein Terroranschlag?
In dem Bericht steht, dass ein Arzt in der Klinik angeschossen wurde, und der Täter sich danach selbst das Leben nahm......
Das ist mit Sicherheit tragisch und das Motiv schnell aufgeklärt werden --> aber das ist vom islamistischen Terror (den ja deiner Meinung nach Frau Merkel importiert hat) ziemlich weit entfernt.

Zum Thema allgemein muss ich sagen, dass wir ,wenn wir unsere demokratische Grundordnung nicht aufgeben wollen, dagegen so gut wie nichts tun können.
Das ist eine blöde Erkenntnis, aber vermutlich die traurige Wahrheit. Die Probleme (wohl eher Konflikte) müssen in den arabischen Ländern gelöst werden (wie auch immer), hier in Europa kann man nur Schadensbegrenzung betreiben und auf die Geheimdienste hoffen.


----------



## wtfNow (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



taks schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?



Schlussfolgerung aus den Geschehnissen der letzten Monate



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wo war das zweite ein Terroranschlag?
> In dem Bericht steht, dass ein Arzt in der Klinik angeschossen wurde, und der Täter sich danach selbst das Leben nahm......
> Das ist mit Sicherheit tragisch und das Motiv schnell aufgeklärt werden  --> aber das ist vom islamistischen Terror (den ja deiner Meinung  nach Frau Merkel importiert hat) ziemlich weit entfernt.


Abwarten... 
Ich vermute aber auch das gleiche. Trotzdem,  solche Meldungen hatten wir früher alle paar Jahre mal. Heute komme ich  mit dem zählen nicht mehr hinterher.

Der in Frankreich hat es aber in sich. Prister anscheinend geköpft.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ist eine blöde Erkenntnis, aber vermutlich die traurige Wahrheit.  Die Probleme (wohl eher Konflikte) müssen in den arabischen Ländern  gelöst werden (wie auch immer), hier in Europa kann man nur  Schadensbegrenzung betreiben und auf die Geheimdienste hoffen.



Ich vermute sogar dass diese Entwicklung absichtlich erschaffen wurde.
So traurig es ist, es gibt Menschen bei denen knallen die Sektkorken bei solchen Meldungen.


----------



## aloha84 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Abwarten...
> Ich vermute aber auch das gleiche. Trotzdem,  solche Meldungen hatten wir früher alle paar Jahre mal.* Heute komme ich  mit dem zählen nicht mehr hinterher.*
> 
> Der in Frankreich hat es aber in sich. Prister anscheinend geköpft.



Das liegt schon allein daran, dass wir heute eine ganz andere Berichterstattung haben.
Und damit meine ich noch nicht mal die sozialen Medien, die dafür sorgen das auch lokale Neuigkeiten weltweit verbreitet werden.
Letztens hat mir ein Kölner erzählt wie schlimm er das mit der zerstückelten Frauenleiche in Leipzig fand, das stand sogar bei denen in der lokal Zeitung.
Vor Jahren hätte da kein Hahn nach gekräht,  Verbrechen gibt es immer und überall......und ein wirklicher Anstieg ist auch nicht zu verzeichnen.
Bis auf den Bereich mit den großen Terroranschlägen........und die gibt es nicht erst seit 3 Wochen, 1 Jahr o.ä. sondern seit nunmehr fast 15 Jahren gehäuft.


----------



## Laudian (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ganz im Gegenteil, die Zahl der Terroranschläge in Europa ist zur Zeit auf einem Tiefpunkt angekommen:
Terror in Zahlen

Und verglichen mit den Verkehrstoten sind Terroranschläge einfach immer noch völlig unbedeutend, sie nehmen nur eine sehr viel größere Rolle in den Medien ein. Deswegen empfehle ich, einfach mal einen Gang zurückzuschalten und die "Terrorgefahr" einfach zu ignorieren. Wenn man wegen der wenigen Terroranschläge von einem "unruhigen Europa" sprechen möchte, dann handelt es sich bei unseren Straßen wohl um einen Dschungel, in den man sich tunlichst nicht mehr hineinwagen sollte.

Davon abgesehen ist die "Wir schaffen das"-Mentalität auf Flüchtlinge bezogen, die allermeisten Terroranschläge werden aber nach wie vor von Einheimischen verübt.

Die Pariser Attentäter waren zum Großteil Belgier und Franzosen, der Amokläufer in München war Deutscher. Insofern ist ein zynisches "Wir schaffen das" hier einfach nicht angebracht. Es gibt zwar auch Attentäter unter den Flüchtlingen die hier ankommen, aber das sind so dermaßen wenige...


----------



## wtfNow (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich weiß nicht wie aktuell diese Liste ist aber was die zur Entwicklung sagt ist eindeutig...

Wenn ich mich dann noch an diesen Artikel von 2005! erinnere wird mir richtig schlecht:
Terrorismus: Al-Qaidas Agenda 2020 - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_
"Die *sechste Phase*, beginnend 2016, sieht die "totale  Konfrontation" vor, schließt Hussein aus dem, was ihm zugetragen wurde.  Unmittelbar nach Ausrufung des Kalifats werde die "islamische Armee" die  von Osama Bin Laden oft vorhergesagte "Schlacht zwischen Glauben und  Unglauben" anzetteln."_


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Schlussfolgerung aus den Geschehnissen der letzten Monate
> 
> Trotzdem,  solche Meldungen hatten wir früher alle paar Jahre mal. Heute komme ich  mit dem zählen nicht mehr hinterher.



Also 2011 gab es in Deutschland 622 Morde. 
Wieviele sind dieses Jahr in Deutschland durch Terrorismus gestorben, niemand? 
Also da hab ich doch eher von dem allgemeinen Kriminellen Angst als vor Terroristen.

Wenn die Medien mal zuerst recherchieren würde anstatt nur die neusten Twittermeldungen wieder zu geben hätte man auch nicht das Gefühl, dass man in einem Kriegsgebiet lebt.


----------



## aloha84 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

....aber den Fall in die Bedeutungslosigkeit von Al qaida haben diese Propheten nicht kommen sehen. 



> Schließlich soll die *siebte Phase* folgen, die mit "endgültiger Sieg" beschrieben wird. Die Qaida-Strategen gehen, so Hussein, davon aus,* dass das Kalifat Bestand haben wird - weil die restliche Welt angesichts der Kampfbereitschaft von "anderthalb Milliarden Muslimen" klein beigeben werde.* Im Jahr 2020 soll auch diese Phase abgeschlossen sein, wobei der Krieg nicht länger als zwei Jahre dauern soll.



Da findet man schon den Denkfehler der Größenwahnsinnigen, Hochschätzungen gehen von 100.000 IS Anhängern weltweit aus.....und wenn der IS weiterhin --> auch seine Glaubensbrüder umbringt, dann wird diese Zahl abnehmen und nicht zunehmen.


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Da findet man schon den Denkfehler der Größenwahnsinnigen, Hochschätzungen gehen von 100.000 IS Anhängern weltweit aus.....und wenn der IS weiterhin --> auch seine Glaubensbrüder umbringt, dann wird diese Zahl abnehmen und nicht zunehmen.



Vorallem da ja etwa 20% Schiiten sind, welche sich ziemlich sicher nicht in einem sunnitischen Kalifat wohlfühlen würden ^^


----------



## CranberryPie (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

http://starecat.com/content/wp-cont...ngrats-european-union-meme-clapping-bravo.jpg

"Unser Land wird sich ändern, und zwar drastisch. Und ich freue mich drauf!"


----------



## Kiryu (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Laudian schrieb:


> Und verglichen mit den Verkehrstoten sind Terroranschläge einfach immer noch völlig unbedeutend, sie nehmen nur eine sehr viel größere Rolle in den Medien ein.



Jep, wirklich merkwürdig, dass in der Wahrnehmung der Menschen Anschläge mit dem Ziel möglichst viele Menschen mit in den Tod zu reißen und die gesellschaftliche Ordnung zu zerstören einen anderen Stellenwert einnehmen als nicht bewusst herbeigeführte Verkehrsunfälle, die man in der Regel unter "allgemeines Lebensrisiko" verbucht.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> http://starecat.com/content/wp-cont...ngrats-european-union-meme-clapping-bravo.jpg
> "Unser Land wird sich ändern, und zwar drastisch. Und ich freue mich drauf!"



Wieso den Link geändert? Macht der Fuhrerious88Blog nicht so nen guten Eindruck? ^^


----------



## Laudian (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Nein, das ist nicht verwunderlich, sondern einfach der Tatsache geschuldet, dass die allermeisten Menschen sehr emotional und nicht rational reagieren.
Das macht es nur trotzdem nicht besser.


----------



## CranberryPie (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



taks schrieb:


> Wieso den Link geändert? Macht der Fuhrerious88Blog nicht so nen guten Eindruck? ^^



Das kommt davon, wenn man auf Google Imagesearch den erstbesten Link ohne Meme-Watermark oder 240*120 Auflösung auswählt.


----------



## Taonris (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Solange man diese Invasion nicht stoppt wird sich rein gar nichts ändern.  Allerdings wird jeder der auch nur irgendwie gegen die aktuelle Flüchtlingspolitik argumentiert mundtot gemacht und als Nazi bezeichnet, die Presse tragt auch ihren Teil dazu bei und verheimlicht oft die Identität der Täter oder kommt anderen absurden Ausreden. Aber viel interessanter ist doch der Hass auf die eigene Identität und Nationalität der sich in der letzten Zeit immer öfter bei den Linken in Europa bemerkbar macht, nach dutzenden Terroranschlägen, Massenvergewaltigungen, Vergewaltigungen an Kindern bleibt man trotzdem der eigenen Linie treu und fordert weiterhin die uneingeschränkte unkontrollierte Masseneinwanderung und ist auch noch stolz darauf wenn die eigene Nation ausstirbt(Stefanie von Berg  (Grune) freut sich, das Deutschen in 30 Jahren in Hamburg in der Minderheit sind. - YouTube).


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Laudian schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, die Zahl der Terroranschläge in Europa ist zur Zeit auf einem Tiefpunkt angekommen:
> Terror in Zahlen


Hmm, das es früher viele Anschläge von IRA und ETA gab ist mir bekannt. Aber das die soviele Todesopfer gefordert haben nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hmm, das es früher viele Anschläge von IRA und ETA gab ist mir bekannt. Aber das die soviele Todesopfer gefordert haben nicht.



Da waren viele Bombenanschläge und Flugzeug Attentate dabei, da hast du dann halt pro Anschlag nicht 50 Tote oder 80....sondern mal eben 300 + x.


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Die Antwort der "besorgten Bürger" ist klar: Überwachungsstaat, Abschaffung der Demokratie, Ausweisung aller, die die falsche Hautfarbe haben, an das falsche imaginäre Wesen glauben oder irgendwie nicht in das Weltbild der Braunen passen. Immerhin sind bisher in Deutschland 0 Menschen durch islamistischen Terror umgekommen, dagegen müssen wir was unternehmen!

Bei solchen Beiträgen wie dem von marluk0205 muss man sich fragen, wie solche Hetze und Nazipropaganda bereits so offen im Internet verbreitet werden darf und auf manchen Plattformen (Facebook, Twitter) auch breite Zustimmung bekommt. Im Grunde unfassbar und beängstigend. Und mit jedem weiteren Zwischenfall im Ausland platzt die Hose, weil man sich in seinem kruden Weltbild bestätigt fühlt. Traurig, dass selbst die "Qualitätsmedien" weiter fleißig Öl ins Feuer gießen, der Amoklauf in München ist das beste Beispiel. Wenn erst stundenlang von einem Anschlag von drei Menschen geschrieben wird und man mittlerweile nach jedem noch so kleinen Zwischenfall spekulieren muss, ob es islamistischer Terror war und so die Gerüchte vor allem am rechten Rand ins Kraut schießen, spielen die Medien das Panikspiel, das den Rechten so schön in die Karten spielt, immer weiter.

Ich zumindest hoffe, dass man sich von den "besorgten Bürgern" nicht beeinflussen lässt. Ich habe keine Lust, unter diffusen, unangebrachten Ängsten einiger weltfremder Menschen aus dem Tal der Ahnungslosen zu leiden. Wenn wir dank dieser Paranoia und Propaganda die Errungenschaften unserer modernen Zivilisation wieder abschaffen würden, nur weil ein paar Idioten aus Angst anfangen, rumzuheulen, wäre das schon ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich kann mich nur an ein Flugzeug Attentat in England erinnern und das ist Lockerbie.


----------



## aloha84 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur an ein Flugzeug Attentat in England erinnern und das ist Lockerbie.



Stimmt so viele waren es nicht.... hier der war auch krass Air-India-Flug 182......und – Wikipedia komplett aus dem Gedächtnis verschwunden. (Absturzort 180 km vor irländischer Küste)


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Abwarten...
> Ich vermute aber auch das gleiche.


Na hoppla: Berlin: 72-jahriger Patient erschiesst Arzt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## taks (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Solange man diese Invasion nicht stoppt wird sich rein gar nichts ändern.  Allerdings wird jeder der auch nur irgendwie gegen die aktuelle Flüchtlingspolitik argumentiert mundtot gemacht und als Nazi bezeichnet, die Presse tragt auch ihren Teil dazu bei und verheimlicht oft die Identität der Täter oder kommt anderen absurden Ausreden. Aber viel interessanter ist doch der Hass auf die eigene Identität und Nationalität der sich in der letzten Zeit immer öfter bei den Linken in Europa bemerkbar macht, nach dutzenden Terroranschlägen, Massenvergewaltigungen, Vergewaltigungen an Kindern bleibt man trotzdem der eigenen Linie treu und fordert weiterhin die uneingeschränkte unkontrollierte Masseneinwanderung und ist auch noch stolz darauf wenn die eigene Nation ausstirbt(Stefanie von Berg  (Grune) freut sich, das Deutschen in 30 Jahren in Hamburg in der Minderheit sind. - YouTube).



Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die deutsche Flüchtlingspolitik für fehlgeleitet halte; wie willst du sexuelle Übergriffe mit kontrollierter Einwanderung unterbinden?


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Stimmt so viele waren es nicht.... hier der war auch krass Air-India-Flug 182......und – Wikipedia komplett aus dem Gedächtnis verschwunden. (Absturzort 180 km vor irländischer Küste)


Ja stimmt.... auch eine ganz üble Sache.


----------



## aloha84 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Na hoppla: Berlin: 72-jahriger Patient erschiesst Arzt - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Zufall!!!!
Außerdem steht nicht fest ob der 72 Jährige Deutsche nicht doch osmanische Vorfahren, eine nicht arische Frau oder gar keinen deutschen Schäferhund besaß!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Von einem entspannten ruhigen Europa können wir uns die nächsten Jahre verabschieden.


Es ist hier alles völlig entspannt. War eben mit Opa wieder auf dem Kriegsgräberfriedhof mit zig tausenden Gräbern, damals war die Hölle los. Heute sterben täglich durchschnittlich 3000 Menschen in Deutschland. Eine Menge darunter sind durch Krankenhauskeime gestorben, oder durch Selbstmord. Beide Themen sind relativ günstig zu minimieren. Wenn es uns um Sicherheit gehen würde und langes gesundes Leben, würden wir diese Themen angehen. Stattdessen werden Milliaden in sinnloser Terrorbekämpfung verballert, ganze Volksgruppen unter Generalverdacht gestellt und wir zerlegen mit Rechtspopulisten unseren eigenen Staat. Das ist so dämlich.

Es gibt keinen nennenswerten Terrorismus  in Deutschland.



taks schrieb:


> ,,, wie willst du sexuelle Übergriffe mit kontrollierter Einwanderung unterbinden?


Das einzige was gegen sexuelle Übergriffe helfen würde, wäre eine Ausgangssperre für Männer im Dunkeln, ganz einfach. Aber wer macht bei uns die Gesetze? Männer. Wer leider? Nicht Männer ....
Diese ganzen "Deppen", die einseitig auf Flüchtlingen herumtreten und pauschal eine Gruppe vedächtigen, vergessen, dass man für fast alle Straftaten genau eine 50% Gruppe in der Gesellschaft verorten kann, die die anderen 50% terrorisieren. Ob diese ganzen AfD Deppen so konsequent wären, und eine sinnvolle Lösung definieren würden? Oder geht es doch wieder nur um längst überwunden geglaubten Rassismus?


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Zufall!!!!
> Außerdem steht nicht fest ob der 72 Jährige Deutsche nicht doch osmanische Vorfahren, eine nicht arische Frau oder gar keinen deutschen Schäferhund besaß!


Wahrscheinlich hatte er kurz vorher schnell den Koran überflogen.^^


----------



## CranberryPie (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die Antwort der "besorgten Bürger" ist klar: Überwachungsstaat, Abschaffung der Demokratie, Ausweisung aller, die die falsche Hautfarbe haben, an das falsche imaginäre Wesen glauben oder irgendwie nicht in das Weltbild der Braunen passen. Immerhin sind bisher in Deutschland 0 Menschen durch islamistischen Terror umgekommen, dagegen müssen wir was unternehmen!
> 
> Bei solchen Beiträgen wie dem von marluk0205 muss man sich fragen, wie solche Hetze und Nazipropaganda bereits so offen im Internet verbreitet werden darf und auf manchen Plattformen (Facebook, Twitter) auch breite Zustimmung bekommt. Im Grunde unfassbar und beängstigend. Und mit jedem weiteren Zwischenfall im Ausland platzt die Hose, weil man sich in seinem kruden Weltbild bestätigt fühlt. Traurig, dass selbst die "Qualitätsmedien" weiter fleißig Öl ins Feuer gießen, der Amoklauf in München ist das beste Beispiel. Wenn erst stundenlang von einem Anschlag von drei Menschen geschrieben wird und man mittlerweile nach jedem noch so kleinen Zwischenfall spekulieren muss, ob es islamistischer Terror war und so die Gerüchte vor allem am rechten Rand ins Kraut schießen, spielen die Medien das Panikspiel, das den Rechten so schön in die Karten spielt, immer weiter.
> 
> Ich zumindest hoffe, dass man sich von den "besorgten Bürgern" nicht beeinflussen lässt. Ich habe keine Lust, unter diffusen, unangebrachten Ängsten einiger weltfremder Menschen aus dem Tal der Ahnungslosen zu leiden. Wenn wir dank dieser Paranoia und Propaganda die Errungenschaften unserer modernen Zivilisation wieder abschaffen würden, nur weil ein paar Idioten aus Angst anfangen, rumzuheulen, wäre das schon ein Armutszeugnis.



Ich würde dir für den Beitrag gerne etwas via Paypal spenden - du triffst den Nagel perfekt auf den Kopf! Besser könnte ich es nicht ausdrücken.

Wir dürfen uns auf keinen Fall diesen rechten Menschenfängern ergeben und auch wenn sich die diffusen Ängste in Paris (130 Todesopfer), Brüssel (35 Todesopfer), Nizza (84 Todesopfer) und nun eben in Ansbach und Würzburg intensivieren so darf das kein Grund sein, unsere Ideale zu überdenken! 

Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich sehe, welche rassistischen Vorbehalte noch immer in der Bevölkerung grassieren und auch die europäische Polizeibehörden durchziehen. Erst Europol die sich hiermit offiziell als rechte Brandstifter hergeben;
Europol warnt vor Hunderten potenziellen Terror-Attentatern in Europa
und jetzt auch die beiden bedauerlichen Einzelfälle in der Normandie bei denen zwei verwirrte und psychisch angeschlagene Einzeltäter von rassistischen Polizeikugeln an der wortwörtlichen Ausübung ihrer Friedenslehre gehindert wurden. 
France church attack: Priest killed by two 'IS soldiers' - BBC News

Alerta, Alerta.


----------



## wtfNow (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Na hoppla: Berlin: 72-jahriger Patient erschiesst Arzt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


War auch meine Vermutung.


Dann halten wir mal fest:

18.07. Würzburg 1x Asylbewerber
22.07. München 1x Deutsch-Iraner
24.07. Reutlingen 1x Asylbewerber
24.07. Ansbach 1x Asylbewerber
26.07. Saint-Étienne-du-Rouvray 2x IS Terroristen (auch Asylbewerber?)
26.07. Berlin 1x Einheimischer


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen nennenswerten Terrorismus  in Deutschland.


Es fängt jetzt auch hier an.
Außerdem wurden in den vergangenen Jahren auch größere Anschläge durch die Ermittlungsbehörden verhindert. Sauerland-Gruppe. Geplanter Oktoberfest Anschlag.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Es fängt jetzt auch hier an..


Nennenswert sind wie viele Menschen? Im Straßenverkehr sterben direkt 6000 Menschen im Jahr, 
im Krankenhaus dann noch weitere, die tauchen aber in der Statistik nicht mehr auf. Die meisten 
werden bösartig und mit Vorsatz platt gefahren. Hat irgendwer ein mulmiges Gefühl, auf die Straße 
zu gehen, trotz tausender potentieller und gewaltbereiter Mörder? 

Bevor wir ein mulmiges Gefühl bekommen und großartig Mittel in die eigentlich sinnlose Bekämpfung 
stecken, denn gegen einen Selbstmordattentäter kann man nichts machen, sollten viele Terroropfer im  
Jahr da sein, 10.000? 

Es geht um ganz andere Themen, das hat mit Terror nichts zu tun. Es wurde schon sehr gut weiter oben 
beschrieben. Die AfD ist unser Feind, der unsere Werte zerstören will, unsere Freiheit einschränken etc,
es sind nicht die Flüchtlinge.


----------



## Taonris (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die Antwort der "besorgten Bürger" ist klar: Überwachungsstaat, Abschaffung der Demokratie, Ausweisung aller, die die falsche Hautfarbe haben, an das falsche imaginäre Wesen glauben oder irgendwie nicht in das Weltbild der Braunen passen. Immerhin sind bisher in Deutschland 0 Menschen durch islamistischen Terror umgekommen, dagegen müssen wir was unternehmen!
> 
> Bei solchen Beiträgen wie dem von marluk0205 muss man sich fragen, wie solche Hetze und Nazipropaganda bereits so offen im Internet verbreitet werden darf und auf manchen Plattformen (Facebook, Twitter) auch breite Zustimmung bekommt. Im Grunde unfassbar und beängstigend. Und mit jedem weiteren Zwischenfall im Ausland platzt die Hose, weil man sich in seinem kruden Weltbild bestätigt fühlt. Traurig, dass selbst die "Qualitätsmedien" weiter fleißig Öl ins Feuer gießen, der Amoklauf in München ist das beste Beispiel. Wenn erst stundenlang von einem Anschlag von drei Menschen geschrieben wird und man mittlerweile nach jedem noch so kleinen Zwischenfall spekulieren muss, ob es islamistischer Terror war und so die Gerüchte vor allem am rechten Rand ins Kraut schießen, spielen die Medien das Panikspiel, das den Rechten so schön in die Karten spielt, immer weiter.
> 
> Ich zumindest hoffe, dass man sich von den "besorgten Bürgern" nicht beeinflussen lässt. Ich habe keine Lust, unter diffusen, unangebrachten Ängsten einiger weltfremder Menschen aus dem Tal der Ahnungslosen zu leiden. Wenn wir dank dieser Paranoia und Propaganda die Errungenschaften unserer modernen Zivilisation wieder abschaffen würden, nur weil ein paar Idioten aus Angst anfangen, rumzuheulen, wäre das schon ein Armutszeugnis.



Bist du dir überhaupt darüber im Klaren was ein Nazi ist oder warum wird heutzutage mit dem Begriff so leichtfertig rumgeworfen. Aber Merkels Medienapparat scheint ja gute Arbeit zuleisten denn jeder der die Flüchtlingspolitik kritisiert wird als Nazi bezeichnet und du beweist das wieder einmal. Es ist ein Fakt dass Europa ein Problem mit dem Islam hat das erkennt man doch an  Parallelgesellschaften, No-Go Areas usw. Es kann nicht sein das quasi täglich Frauen und Kinder von Flüchtlingen überfallen werden und Menschen von Moslems umgebracht werden auch wenn dir das nicht in dein Weltbild passt. Und dieses Problem wird sich in den kommenden Jahren verschärfen, wenn diese jungen Männer keine Arbeitsplätze finden oder einen negativen Asylbescheid erhalten.  Aber dafür fehlt den Linken die Weitsicht.


----------



## CranberryPie (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nennenswert sind wie viele Menschen? Im Straßenverkehr sterben direkt 6000 Menschen im Jahr,
> im Krankenhaus dann noch weitere, die tauchen aber in der Statistik nicht mehr auf. Die meisten
> werden bösartig und mit Vorsatz platt gefahren. Hat irgendwer ein mulmiges Gefühl, auf die Straße
> zu gehen, trotz tausender potentieller und gewaltbereiter Mörder?
> ...



Meine Güte, sag' doch gleich, dass du dieselbe überspitzt-ironische Schiene wie ich fährst. Ich hab bis zum letzten Absatz gedacht, dass du das ernst meinst. 

Thumbs up! So gut hätte ich das selbst nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Aber dafür fehlt den Linken die Weitsicht.



Einer (ursprünglich) Linken jedenfalls nicht. 

Sagen Linke die Fraktionschefin ab?: Aufstand gegen Sahra Wagenknecht - n-tv.de


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nennenswert sind wie viele Menschen? Im Straßenverkehr sterben direkt 6000 Menschen im Jahr,
> im Krankenhaus dann noch weitere, die tauchen aber in der Statistik nicht mehr auf. Die meisten
> werden bösartig und mit Vorsatz platt gefahren. Hat irgendwer ein mulmiges Gefühl, auf die Straße
> zu gehen, trotz tausender potentieller und gewaltbereiter Mörder?
> ...


Auch wenn es statistisch hier in Deutschland, vergleichweise wenige (größere) Anschläge gegeben hat, sollte man nicht so tun als sei Deutschland nicht gefährdet. Wie ich schon schrieb , hatten wir auch Glück, dass bisher größere Anschläge verhindert wurden. Und es ist auch verständlich, dass die Menschen Angst bekommen, wenn innerhalb kürzester Zeit mehrere Anschläge passieren.
Klar ist AfD auch ein Problem und die machen sich das zu Nutze.
Aber wer meint, dass alle Flüchtlinge Chorknaben sind, ist naiv. Deswegen fand ich diese Willkommenskultur letztes Jahr auch übertrieben. Nichts gegen Hilfsbereitschaft, aber da hatten einige wohl die rosa-rote Brille aufgesetzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Bist du dir überhaupt darüber im Klaren was ein Nazi ist oder warum wird heutzutage mit dem Begriff so leichtfertig rumgeworfen. Aber Merkels Medienapparat scheint ja gute Arbeit zuleisten denn jeder der die Flüchtlingspolitik kritisiert wird als Nazi bezeichnet und du beweist das wieder einmal. Es ist ein Fakt dass Europa ein Problem mit dem Islam hat das erkennt man doch an  Parallelgesellschaften, No-Go Areas usw. Es kann nicht sein das quasi täglich Frauen und Kinder von Flüchtlingen überfallen werden und Menschen von Moslems umgebracht werden auch wenn dir das nicht in dein Weltbild passt. Und dieses Problem wird sich in den kommenden Jahren verschärfen, wenn diese jungen Männer keine Arbeitsplätze finden oder einen negativen Asylbescheid erhalten.  Aber dafür fehlt den Linken die Weitsicht.


Mich würde interessieren, wer Dein Weltbild lenkt, wenn nicht freie Medien. Soll ich vermuten? Lassen wir das lieber....

Was stört Dich an Parallelgesellschaften? Wir haben hier Punks, tausende, die lummern rum, betteln, nerven, aber macht man was dagegen, muss man was dagegen machen? Es ist ihr Leben, es sind ein paar echt witzige dabei, immer weniger gute Intellektuelle aber was hier in der Stadt an Chaostagen für Schäden erzeugt wurde, ist ein Vielfaches an dem, was durch angeblichen islamischen Terrorismus erzeugt wurde. Nächte Parallelgesellschaft, Die Zeugen. Mitten unter uns, gut getarnt, werden zehntausende Menschen und Zwang und Terror gehalten. Machst Du was, greifst Du ein, oder akzeptzieren wir unterschiedliche Lebensmodelle. 

In den fünfzigern kamen Millionen Europäer nach Deutschland. Die wurden Anfangs extrem Ausgegrenzt, falls sich noch jemand an Begriffe meine Kindheit die "Eh, Spagetthi" erinnert. Und was die hier alles veränder thaben, auf einmal draußen sitzen im Restaurant, sowas gab es hier nicht, Parallelgesellschaft! Irgendiwe haben wir das leiben gelernt, oder

Jetzt kommen wider Menschen ins Land, und wieder leben sie anders, haben mehr Familiensinn und kein Singledasein. Parallelgesellschaft. Aber dieses mal werden sie selbst noch in der dritten Generation ausgegrenzt, bekommen nur des Namens wegen erheblich schwieriger Jobs, Wohnungen, etc. Machen sie irgendwas anders? Stören Sie? Es wird Terrorismus unterstellt, sie werden angegriffen, ausgegrenzt in eine Art Ghetto getrieben, weil es nur in bestimmten Stadtteilen Wohnung für bestimmte Menschen gibt.

Besonders gegen Ausländer schreien die, die ohne welcheLeben, das erlebt man in Sachsen auf widerwärtige Art und Weise. Und ja, wir haben in Deutschland massive No Go Area. Mach als Zentralafrikaner mal eine Fahrradtour von München nach Berlin und berichte dann, was passiert ist. Durch das Tal der Ahnungslosen sollte man einen großen Bogen machen. Deutschland im Jahr 2016, es ist nicht zu fassen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> ...Aber wer meint, dass alle Flüchtlinge Chorknaben sind, ist naiv. ...


Natürlich sind sie das nicht, und natürlich ist vieles, gerade in Richtung Gewalt anstatt zu reden tendenziell häufiger. Aber dann schau Dir unsere Gesellschaft an. Ich lebe seit 60 Jahren völlig ohne Gewalt, habe nie jemanden geschlagen und wurde nie geschlagen. Solche Gewaltfreien Blasen gibt es in unserer Gesellschaft überall. Und dann habe ich Bekannte, die jeden Tag von irem Mann verprügelt werden. Zwischen diesen beiden Extremen kannst Du alle Flüchtlinge problemlos unterbrinngen, die fallen nicht aus dem Rahmen. 

Es geht darum, in der gesamten Gesellschaft immer wieder klar zu machen, das Gewalt niemals gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch wenn es statistisch hier in Deutschland, vergleichweise wenige (größere) Anschläge gegeben hat, sollte man nicht so tun als sei Deutschland nicht gefährdet. .


Gefährdet sind wir durch alles, Grippe, Vulkane, Asteroiden. Und irgendwo, ganz hinten in der Statistik, durch Terror. Der Terror kann hundert mal schlimmer werden, und er steht immer noch fast ganz hinten. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Es wird eine Sau durchs Dorf getrieben, es wird Stimmung gemacht, aber es gibt keine Gefahr. Gefahr sexueller Übergriffe gab, gibts es und wird es immer geben, von Männern, gegen Frauen. Sollten wir dagegen nicht viel mehr machen? Sollten wir nicht mehr Polizei ausbilden, gut ausbilden und keine wild gewordenen Hilfstruppen, und gegen die organisierte Kriminaliät vorgehen, etc. 

Der Rest, was die AfD betrifft, war, ist und bleibt braune Sch...ße


----------



## S754 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



> Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen


Ich lass mich davon nicht einschüchtern und berirren. Angst ist nämlich genau das, was die Terroristen wollen. Bekommen sie ganz sicher nicht von mir!
Sonst könnte ich gleich auf den Urlaub verzichten.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Dann halten wir mal fest:
> 
> 22.07. München 1x Deutsch-Iraner Einheimischer


.....


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Bist du dir überhaupt darüber im Klaren was ein Nazi ist oder warum wird heutzutage mit dem Begriff so leichtfertig rumgeworfen. Aber Merkels Medienapparat scheint ja gute Arbeit zuleisten denn jeder der die Flüchtlingspolitik kritisiert wird als Nazi bezeichnet und du beweist das wieder einmal. Es ist ein Fakt dass Europa ein Problem mit dem Islam hat das erkennt man doch an Parallelgesellschaften, No-Go Areas usw. Es kann nicht sein das quasi täglich Frauen und Kinder von Flüchtlingen überfallen werden und Menschen von Moslems umgebracht werden auch wenn dir das nicht in dein Weltbild passt. Und dieses Problem wird sich in den kommenden Jahren verschärfen, wenn diese jungen Männer keine Arbeitsplätze finden oder einen negativen Asylbescheid erhalten. Aber dafür fehlt den Linken die Weitsicht.




Ein Nazi ist fremdenfeindlich und rassistisch (ist offensichtlich gegeben), faschistisch und antidemokratisch (bei der Sehnsucht nach Autoritarismus auch tendenziell gegeben). Viele der "besorgten Bürger" erfüllen zumindest zum Teil die Definition eines Nazis, andere geben ihr nationalsozialistisches Denken offen zu. Ich denke also schon, dass der Begriff Nazi heute zu Recht wieder öfter gebraucht wird, auch wenn nicht zwangsläufig jede so betitelte Hohlbirne einer ist.

Europa hat kein Problem mit dem Islam. Parallelgesellschaften sind nun kein spezielles Problem des Islam.
Zum Thema Kriminalität: da lässt du dich leider von der so genannten "Lügenpresse" manipulieren. Das Problem ist zwar ohne Frage vorhanden, wird aber in den Medien aufgebauscht, es wird ohne Ende auf Kosten der Flüchtlinge gelogen und so im Sinne der Rechtsradikalen manipuliert. Da müssen nicht mal böse Absichten dahinter stecken, oft ist es einfach nur mangelnde Recherche und weil man dann einfach die Märchen der offen rassistischen Medien abschreibt (Bild und ähnliche, aber auch rechte Propaganda bei Facebook usw.) kommt es zu dieser Desinformation.





Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch wenn es statistisch hier in Deutschland, vergleichweise wenige (größere) Anschläge gegeben hat, sollte man nicht so tun als sei Deutschland nicht gefährdet. Wie ich schon schrieb , hatten wir auch Glück, *dass bisher größere Anschläge verhindert wurden.* Und es ist auch verständlich, dass die Menschen Angst bekommen, wenn innerhalb kürzester Zeit mehrere Anschläge passieren.
> Klar ist AfD auch ein Problem und die machen sich das zu Nutze.
> Aber wer meint, dass alle Flüchtlinge Chorknaben sind, ist naiv. Deswegen fand ich diese Willkommenskultur letztes Jahr auch übertrieben. Nichts gegen Hilfsbereitschaft, aber da hatten einige wohl die rosa-rote Brille aufgesetzt.




Hab mal das relevante markiert. Wie es aussieht sind unsere Sicherheitsmaßnahmen bis jetzt vollkommen ausreichend. Präventiv unsere eigene Freiheit und unser eigenes Leben einschränken, und das ohne Not, würde den Terroristen absolut in die Karten spielen und nebenbei unsere Gesellschaft kaputt machen. Kann keiner wollen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gefährdet sind wir durch alles, Grippe, Vulkane, Asteroiden. Und irgendwo, ganz hinten in der Statistik, durch Terror. Der Terror kann hundert mal schlimmer werden, und er steht immer noch fast ganz hinten. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Es wird eine Sau durchs Dorf getrieben, es wird Stimmung gemacht, aber es gibt keine Gefahr. Gefahr sexueller Übergriffe gab, gibts es und wird es immer geben, von Männern, gegen Frauen. Sollten wir dagegen nicht viel mehr machen? Sollten wir nicht mehr Polizei ausbilden, gut ausbilden und keine wild gewordenen Hilfstruppen, und gegen die organisierte Kriminaliät vorgehen, etc.


Man kann alles relativieren.  Aber wenn es  größere Anschläge gibt wo aufeinmal viele Menschen getötet werden ist das was ganz anderes.
Ich sage ja auch nicht das man in Panik verfallen soll. Aber damit rechnen und sich damit abfinden das es zunimmt.


----------



## CranberryPie (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Man kann alles relativieren.  Aber wenn es  größere Anschläge gibt wo aufeinmal viele Menschen getötet werden ist das was ganz anderes.
> Ich sage ja auch nicht das man in Panik verfallen soll. Aber damit rechnen und sich damit abfinden das es zunimmt.



Natürlich kann man alles relativieren. Wenn ich die Rhetorik von interessierterUser für einen Moment übernehme sollten wir entsprechend auch die NSU-Morde einfach hinnehmen, waren ja nur neun unschuldige Menschen die dabei getötet wurden. Völlig belanglos, wenn wir uns einmal die Verkehrstotenstatistik vor Augen führen, ne?


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Hab mal das relevante markiert. Wie es aussieht sind unsere Sicherheitsmaßnahmen bis jetzt vollkommen ausreichend.


Glück war da wohl auch mit bei.



> Präventiv unsere eigene Freiheit und unser eigenes Leben einschränken, und das ohne Not, würde den Terroristen absolut in die Karten spielen und nebenbei unsere Gesellschaft kaputt machen. Kann keiner wollen.


Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das ich das will?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Man kann alles relativieren.  Aber wenn es  größere Anschläge gibt wo aufeinmal viele Menschen getötet werden ist das was ganz anderes.
> Ich sage ja auch nicht das man in Panik verfallen soll. Aber damit rechnen und sich damit abfinden das es zunimmt.


Ich hasse Gewalt, ich verabscheue sie. Stell Dir vor, eine Familie auf dem Weg in den Urlaub würde im Kleintransporter mit neun Menschen im Stau zerquetscht sterben. Das würde durch die Presse gehen und dann? Würde irgendwer im Land nach Veränderungen, psychologischen Gutachten, monatlichen Tüv untersuchungen, 3h maximnalfahrzeit am Steuer, mehr Polizei auf den Autobahnen etc. schreien? Gar nichts würde passieren.

Jetzt sprengt sich ein Mensch, der in menschenunwürdige Verhältnisse abgeschoben werden soll, aus Verzweiflung in die Luft. Leid tun mir die Opfer und deren Angehörigen, die werden in der Regel vergessen. Das sind die einzigen Leidtragenden, aber sie werden missbraucht. Wie reagiert man darauf, wenn wir es mit obigem fast täglich passierendem Beispiel vergleichen? Panisch und genau wie im Mittelalter mit Hexenjagden gegen ganze Gruppen. Die AfD bringt uns das gedankliche Mittelalter zurück....


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Glück war da wohl auch mit bei.
> 
> 
> Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das ich das will?




Ob Glück dabei war kann und will ich nicht beurteilen.

Mir gings dabei eher nicht um dich, sondern um die Frage nach Konsequenzen in diesem Thread. Meiner Meinung nach braucht es keine, weil es keine Gefahr gibt und die bisherigen Maßnahmen völlig ausreichen. Nur das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Sorry, aber "keine Gefahr" ist Verharmlosung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man alles relativieren. Wenn ich die Rhetorik von interessierterUser für einen Moment übernehme sollten wir entsprechend auch die NSU-Morde einfach hinnehmen, waren ja nur neun unschuldige Menschen die dabei getötet wurden. Völlig belanglos, wenn wir uns einmal die Verkehrstotenstatistik vor Augen führen, ne?


Du hast es nicht verstanden. Natürlich machen wir etwas, die Polizei recherchiert, hört ab, Waffengesetze werden verschärft, Sportschützen sollten ihre Waffen im Sportverein lassen müssen, Sprengstoffe und Edukte dazu werden besser kontrolliert, etc. Aber man muss nicht ganze Bevölkerungsgruppen ausgrenzen.

Oder fändest Du es als Reaktion sinnvoll, als Antwort auf die NSU-Morde die Grenzen nach Sachsen zu schließen und alle Sachsen zu verteufeln, wie es aktuell mit den Flüchtlingen passiert? Es geht nicht darum, nichts zu machen, aber es geht darum, nicht in Panik zu verfallen. Ich werde wegen ein paar Idioten im Land mein Leben nicht einschränken und das anderer Menschen sollte nicht eingeschränkt werden. Darum geht es. Ich werde trotzdem zu Volksfesten gehen. Wer sich jetzt einschränkt, handelt völlig unverhältnisdmäßig.


----------



## Kiryu (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt sprengt sich ein Mensch, der in menschenunwürdige Verhältnisse abgeschoben werden soll, aus Verzweiflung in die Luft.



Genau..der Arme, in Bulgarien kann man nun wirklich nicht überleben, da kann man sich schonmal in die Luft sprengen. Das in deinem Beitrag mitklingende Verständnis für die Tat kann ich übrigens nicht im Ansatz nachvollziehen, aber muss ich wohl auch nicht.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## CranberryPie (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich werde trotzdem zu Volksfesten gehen.


"Volks"fest? Wow, das ist sehr bedenkliches Vokabular. Ich bitte dich, zukünftig auf solcherlei Bezeichnungen zu verzichten - sonst werde ich dich leider an Herrn Maas melden müssen.


----------



## wtfNow (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> .....
> 22.07. München 1x Deutsch-Iraner Einheimischer



22.07. München 1x Deutsch-Iraner Einheimischer Deutsch-Iraner 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gefährdet sind wir durch alles, Grippe, Vulkane, Asteroiden. Und irgendwo, ganz hinten in der Statistik, durch Terror. Der Terror kann hundert mal schlimmer werden, und er steht immer noch fast ganz hinten. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Es wird eine Sau durchs Dorf getrieben, es wird Stimmung gemacht, aber es gibt keine Gefahr. Gefahr sexueller Übergriffe gab, gibts es und wird es immer geben, von Männern, gegen Frauen. Sollten wir dagegen nicht viel mehr machen? Sollten wir nicht mehr Polizei ausbilden, gut ausbilden und keine wild gewordenen Hilfstruppen, und gegen die organisierte Kriminaliät vorgehen, etc.



Ah ja, glaubst du glaubst also ernsthaft das Opfer eines Vulkanausbruchs in Deutschland zu werden statistisch warscheinlicher ist als Opfer eines Terroranschlags? Seriously?

Deine Behauptung demontiert sich doch schon alleine dadurch das es in den letzten 50 Jahren in Deutschland mehr Terroranschläge als Vulkanausbrüche in den letzten 10.000 Jahren gab. 
Entsprechend ist die Chance Opfer eines Terroranschlags zu werden auch statistisch gesehen entsprechend höher als die Opfer bei einem Vulkanausrbuch zu werden, auch wen es immer noch auf die generelle Warscheinlichkeit betachtet wesentlich unwarscheinlicher ist in Deutschland bei einem Terroranschlag zu sterben, oder verletzt zu werden, als zum Beispiel beim überqueren der Straße...

@Topic:
Mal ein durchaus lesenwerter Blickpunkt auf die Standpunkte deutscher Medien bei der Berichterstattung und warum das Vertrauen in ihre Berichterstattung angeknackst ist:

Lugenpresse? Wieso Lugenpresse?!? | Telepolis


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



wtfNow schrieb:


> 22.07. München 1x Deutsch-Iraner EinheimischerDeutsch-Iraner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


22.07. München 1x Deutsch-Iraner EinheimischerDeutsch-Iraner Einheimischer

Einheimischer


----------



## efdev (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Einheimischer



Aber er sieht nicht Deutsch aus und seine Familie lebt bestimmt auch nicht seit Jahrhunderten in D


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



efdev schrieb:


> Aber er sieht nicht Deutsch aus und seine Familie lebt bestimmt auch nicht seit Jahrhunderten in D


Rechtlich hat das keine Relevanz, einheimisch ist, wer hier geboren und die hiesige Staatsbürgerschaft besitzt.


----------



## Duvar (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

In Japan gabs auch eine heftige Aktion, glaub 19 Tote Japan: Mann totet bei Messerattacke 19 Menschen | ZEIT ONLINE
Der Cousin seines UrUrgroßvaters war vermutlich ein Auswanderer aus dem Irak oder Syrien, oder ähnlichem. (anders kann man sich das ja nicht erklären)
Auch hier die ollen Islamisten am Werk, es wurde gesehen, wie sie täglich einen Sack Kohle in dessen Schlund geworfen haben über Jahre hinweg Hammer ! Vulkanausbruch Island Eyjafjallajokull ( Vulkan,Eruption,Ausbruch),das youtube geheimnis, - YouTube
Nicht umsonst heisst Eyjafjallajökull übersetzt Ey ja lasse alle brenne.

George W. Bush und Tony Blair treffen sich zum Essen mit Gästen im Weißen Haus. Fragt einer der Gäste: 'Mister President, worüber unterhalten Sie sich denn den ganzen Tag?' - 'Wir planen gerade den 3. Weltkrieg.' - 'Und wie sieht der aus?' - Bush: 'Wir töten 4 Millionen Moslems und einen Zahnarzt...' Der Gast schaut etwas verwirrt: 'Wieso einen Zahnarzt?' - Tony Blair klopft Bush auf die Schulter und meint: 'Was habe ich dir gesagt, George. Keiner wird nach den Moslems fragen.

In diesem Sinne frohes weiter Zerfleischen und diskriminieren!


----------



## wtfNow (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Rechtlich hat das keine Relevanz, einheimisch ist, wer hier geboren und die hiesige Staatsbürgerschaft besitzt.



Und wenn er auch eine Iranische Staatsbürgerschaft hat?
-> Deutsch-Iraner


So nu ist aber gut, dürfte eindeutig geklärt sein.


----------



## CranberryPie (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Der iranische Amokläufer war deutscher, als die meisten Deutschen. Perfektes, akzentfreies Hochdeutsch, vorbildlich assimiliert und völlig säkular. Dürfte das einzige Attentat in der jüngsten Geschichte sein, bei dem das "Hat aber nichts mit dem Islam zutun!"-Meme tatsächlich der Realität entspricht. 

Der Junge hat laut Steam 20 Stunden /played in EVGA precision X, würde mich nicht wundern, wenn er hier unter einem Alias gepostet hätte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Hier wird es jetzt unerträglich: Wie man dagegen richtig  vorgeht, ist schwierig, denn Psychophaten sind schwer zu erkennen und zu  bekämpfen:
Rouen: Islamistischer Angriff auf einen Ort der Zuflucht - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja, glaubst du glaubst also ernsthaft das Opfer eines Vulkanausbruchs in Deutschland zu werden statistisch warscheinlicher ist als Opfer eines Terroranschlags? Seriously?


Wir werden auch durch weltweiten Vulkanismus bedroht. Alle 1.000 Jahre bricht durchschnittlich ein sehr großer Vulkan aus, denken wir an die kleine Eiszeit und folgende Hungesnöte zurück, starben in Europa Millionen. Der ganze Terrorismus ist für das einzelne Opfer etwas unerträgliches, statistisch auf die Gesellschaft übertragen völlig unbedeutend. Eine ganze Innenstadt wurde in München für Stunden abgeriegelt. Weist Du, was das kostet? So funktioniert asymetrischer Krieg, durch reine psychologische Kriegsführung. Ich lasse mir von einer Handvoll gewaltbereiter Idioten mein Leben nicht einschränken, das tat ist zu RAF-Zeiten nicht, das tue ich jetzt nicht.

Konsequenzen dürfen eben nicht Einschränkungen unserer Freiheiten sein. Etwas mehr Geld für die Polizei würde in allen Bereichen Wunder wirken.


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja, glaubst du glaubst also ernsthaft das Opfer eines Vulkanausbruchs in Deutschland zu werden statistisch warscheinlicher ist als Opfer eines Terroranschlags? Seriously?
> 
> Deine Behauptung demontiert sich doch schon alleine dadurch das es in den letzten 50 Jahren in Deutschland mehr Terroranschläge als Vulkanausbrüche in den letzten 10.000 Jahren gab.
> Entsprechend ist die Chance Opfer eines Terroranschlags zu werden auch statistisch gesehen entsprechend höher als die Opfer bei einem Vulkanausrbuch zu werden, auch wen es immer noch auf die generelle Warscheinlichkeit betachtet wesentlich unwarscheinlicher ist in Deutschland bei einem Terroranschlag zu sterben, oder verletzt zu werden, als zum Beispiel beim überqueren der Straße...
> ...




Wenn Toba, Taupo oder Yellowstone platzen gehen auf jeden Fall allein hier in Deutschland mehr drauf als der Terrorismus, egal welcher, insgesamt bisher an Opfern gefordert hat.
Und in geologischer Zeitrechnung ist so was sogar sehr bald der Fall.

Im Ernst, hier geht es doch konkret um islamistischen Terror. Von der RAF, NSU oder aktuellen rechten Brandstiftern auf zukünftige islamistische Anschläge schließen zu wollen erscheint mir ziemlich abenteuerlich. Wenn überhaupt kann man daraus lesen, dass es seitens der Rechten seit einigen Jahren starke terroristische Aktivitäten gibt. Nach der Logik "Flüchtlinge abschieben, weil manche Islamisten woanders Terroranschläge verüben" müssten alle NPD- und AfD-Politiker in den Knast, alle Wähler rechts der CDU staatlich überwacht werden. Aber komisch, bei denen fordert das niemand, obwohl von der NSU und den anderen rechten Terroristen bisher mehr Gefahr ausging.

Dem Artikel von Heise steht leider die Realität gegenüber. Beispiele von rechter, unreflektierter und schlecht recherchierter Hetze gibt es genug. Siehe hier, hier, hier, hier und hier.
Generell tue ich mich mit dem Artikel schwer. Es ist Tatsache, dass es seitens der Brauen massive Desinformation gibt, es wird dreist gelogen und es werden Gerüchte verbreitet. Ganz vorne dabei natürlich die Bild, die sich sogar beschwert, wenn die Polizei bittet, Lügen und das Streuen von Gerüchten angesichts eines Amoklaufs zu unterlassen... da wundere ich mich schon, warum der Spiegel-Typ so negativ hervorgehoben wird, wo er doch gerade diese Hetze (vollkommen zu Recht!) kritisiert.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Rechtlich hat das keine Relevanz, einheimisch ist, wer hier geboren und die hiesige Staatsbürgerschaft besitzt.


Braucht man nicht mindestens ein Elternteil mit deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft ?




Was ist das nur für eine Woche.... Und das Jahr ist auch noch lang...


----------



## aloha84 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Gegen Hetzte hilft nur......ein bisschen Satire + ein Schluck der gleichen Medizin.



> Normaler AfD-Wähler.
> Oder: Wann übernimmt die AfD endlich Verantwortung für ihre Taten?‪#‎dankefraukepetry‬
> Oder: Durch die AfD radikalisiert!
> Oder: Was die AfD aus unserer Jugend macht.
> ...


Gestern auf Facebook gefunden.

Das ist quasi das gleiche Prinzip, erstmal etwas in den Raum stellen.....ohne vorher richtig zu prüfen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Braucht man nicht mindestens ein Elternteil mit deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft ?



Wieso?
Wie ist denn der erste Deutsche Deutscher geworden? Der hatte ja auch keine Elternteile, die deutsche waren, denn er war ja der erste?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Durch ein Gesetz... so wurde nicht nur Einer sondern ein ganzes Volk zu Deutschen. Ich glaube irgendwann 1913 zur Weimarer Republik.
PS: Wie kommt man auf die Idee das es den ersten Deutschen gegeben haben muss?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> PS: Wie kommt man auf die Idee das es den ersten Deutschen gegeben haben muss?



Von irgendwo muss man das ja ableiten.
Die Frage ist ja, braucht du einen Vorfahren, der Deutscher war? Nein brauchst du nicht. Jeder, der hier lebt und kein Deutscher Staatsbürger ist, kann die Deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen.
Wer in Deutschland geboren wird, dessen Eltern aber nicht deutsche Staatsbürger sind, kann trotzdem Deutscher mit der Geburt sein. Es gilt also das Abstammungsprinzip und das Geburtsortsprinzip.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ein tolles Video.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tyaEQEmt5ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was zum nachdenken anregt!


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Durch ein Gesetz... so wurde nicht nur Einer sondern ein ganzes Volk zu Deutschen. Ich glaube irgendwann 1913 zur Weimarer Republik.



Also wurden zu dem Zeitpunkt alle Ausländer automatisch zu Deutschen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wo wurden die Ausländer zur Einführung des Gesetzes geboren... in der Weimarer Republik?  Aufgrund solcher Fragen wurde das Gesetz damals eingeführt!


----------



## Nazzy (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Habe jetzt nicht alle Kommentare gelesen, aber es passiert nichts ohne Grund. Das hier ein Bürgerkrieg stattfinden soll, liegt auf der Hand. Deutschland war "gewissen" Leuten schon immer ein Dorn im Auge. 
Dann dazu dieser gesteuerte Flüchtlingsstrom - es gibt genug Quellen dazu.
Ich denke mal, es wird davon abhängig sein, wie sehr wir uns weiter manipulieren lassen ,bzw diese Verbrecher ( Politker) machen lassen. 
Russland könnte ein starker Verbündeter sein, aber solange wir besetzt sind, wird da nichts passieren.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Nazzy schrieb:


> aber solange wir besetzt sind, wird da nichts passieren.



Von wem besetzt?
Von einer Handvoll reicher Familien, die die Medien kontrollieren?
Von einer Handvoll Großkonzerne, die die Gesetze schreiben?
Du musst schon genauer werden.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

hier stand witziger offtopic.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte euch die Augen öffnen!



Danke. Das mit der umgedrehten Ziege wusste ich echt noch nicht.


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Noch was Lesenswertes:
Wie Schweizer Medien Terroristen und Rechtspopulisten in die Hande spielen | VICE | Alps


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Zwar kein direkter Terroranschlag, aber es geht in die gleiche Richtung und so langsam nimmt das alle überhand, finde ich

Troisdorf: Chirurg sollte enthauptet werden - FOCUS Online



> Der Vorfall soll sich bereits am Montag in Troisdorf ereignet haben. „Der Patient kam gegen zehn Uhr, er war in Begleitung seiner Freundin, die verschleiert war. Er strahlte Aggression aus, die verstärkte sich, als ich ihn behandelte“, sagte der Chirurg gegenüber FOCUS Online.
> Der Patient hatte einen Wadenbeinbruch. „Ich habe ihm alles erklärt,  auch Übungen gezeigt, die er machen soll. Aber er hörte mir gar nicht zu.“ Schließlich sei der 19-Jährige aus der Praxis gestürmt - um kurz danach mit seinem Vater und Bruder zurück zu kommen. Der Vater soll mit einem Messer bewaffnet gewesen sein.
> Der Chirurg habe gerade operiert, als seine Frau am Empfang um Hilfe gerufen habe. Der Arzt sei nach vorne gestürmt - mitten in die Arme des bewaffneten Mannes. „Er schrie Allahu Akbar.
> 
> Die beiden Söhne sollen den Arzt festgehalten haben. „Ihr Vater schrie mich weiter an: 'Entschuldige dich bei meinem Sohn, geh auf die Knie und küsse seine Hand'“, erinnert er sich. Panik bricht in der Praxis aus, eine 82-jährige Patientin flüchtet sogar aus dem Fenster.



Es geht ja zumindest in die gleiche fanatische Richtung. Ich verstehe das langsam wirklich nicht mehr, warum da nicht radikal durchgegriffen wird. Letztes Jahr hingen ja auch Plakate an einer Autobahn, dass unsere Kinder zu Allah beten sollen oder sie werden sterben. Die Ermittlungen dazu wurden heute eingestellt, weil man keine Täter ausmachen konnte und das Plakat auch keinen Strafbestand erfülle.

Konsequenzen würden für mich so aussehen, dass wirklich jeder, der bereits auffällig geworden ist, sofort abgeschoben wird und nicht über Jahre geduldet.  Auch die Kontrollen bei der Einreise sollten strickter werden. Was bringen uns offene Grenzen wenn man nicht weiß, wer oder was da alles eintrudelt? Der Anschlag in Ansbach beispielsweise, das hätte ohne diesen ganzen Duldungsmist verhindert werden können.



taks schrieb:


> Noch was Lesenswertes:
> Wie Schweizer Medien Terroristen und Rechtspopulisten in die Hande spielen | VICE | Alps



VICE? Von denen gibt es lesenswertes?


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Es geht ja zumindest in die gleiche fanatische Richtung. Ich verstehe das langsam wirklich nicht mehr, warum da nicht radikal durchgegriffen wird. Letztes Jahr hingen ja auch Plakate an einer Autobahn, dass unsere Kinder zu Allah beten sollen oder sie werden sterben. Die Ermittlungen dazu wurden heute eingestellt, weil man keine Täter ausmachen konnte und das Plakat auch keinen Strafbestand erfülle.



Es gibt auch jene die Molotov-Cocktails in Dönerbuden werfen. Verwirte gibt es immer. 




> Konsequenzen würden für mich so aussehen, dass wirklich jeder, der bereits auffällig geworden ist, sofort abgeschoben wird und nicht über Jahre geduldet.  Auch die Kontrollen bei der Einreise sollten strickter werden. Was bringen uns offene Grenzen wenn man nicht weiß, wer oder was da alles eintrudelt? Der Anschlag in Ansbach beispielsweise, das hätte ohne diesen ganzen Duldungsmist verhindert werden können.



Da bin ich eigentlich deiner Meinung. Wenn jemand einen Antrag auf Asyl stellt und straffällig wird hat er aus meiner Sicht auch das Bleiberecht verspielt.
Aber da können die restlichen Flüchtling nichts dafür sondern die Politik. 




> VICE? Von denen gibt es lesenswertes?



Manchmal versteckt sich da auch ein guter Beitrag


----------



## azzih (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Man darf in keine Kriegsgebiete abschieben damit brichst du EU- und Völkerrecht.  Sprich das sind nur dumme populistische Phrasen die zwar ständig rausgehauen werden aber weitab von jedem Machbaren sind. Die kriminellen Asylanten kannste hier verurteilen und  einsperren, aber du kannst sie aktuell nicht in unsicheren Herkunftländer abschieben. 
Und wie willst du als Land in der Mitte von Europa mit zig tausenden Kilometer Grenze die Einreise kontrollieren? Zaun drumziehn und Autobahnen dicht machen? Wir sind Exportweltmeister in Europa, das einzige was man damit killt ist die eigene Wirtschaft und effektiv Terroristen draussenhalten tut man damit nicht. Wer unbedingt will kommt auch nach Deutschland um sein Unwesen zu treiben so ist das halt.

Was Deutschland braucht ist  geregelte Migration nach dem Vorbild USA, Canada und Australien, sodass in Zukunft hauptsächlich Menschen zu uns kommen, die auch selbst etwas mitbringen und nicht nur etwas von uns wollen. Das löst aber auch die aktuelle Asylproblematik nicht, da muss trotzdem jedes Asylgesuch geprüft werden.

Und was ich mir noch wünsche ist mehr Hirn der Menschen und weniger populistische Forderungen. Weder verhindere ich Terrorakte wenn ich  "alle Asylanten rauswerfe" noch kann die Politik auf die jüngsten Ereignisse Einfluss nehmen. Wie will man denn irgendwelche verrückten Psychos und sich schnell radikalisierende Einzeltäter frühzeitig erkennen? Was genau soll Frau Merkel und ihre Regierung dagegen tun? Man muss sich einfach damit abfinden das viele solcher Taten sich eben nicht verhindern lassen. Und auch wenn es halt immer toll ist die Schuld der bösen Politik in die Schuhe zu schieben, so muss man doch erkennen, das der politische Spielraum bei sowas sehr begrenzt ist.


----------



## newjohnny (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Guten Tag in die Runde, 

ohne alle Beiträge hier gelesen zu haben, will ich ein paar Gedankenstücke loswerden. Ich denke, dass wir in unser heutigen - globalisierten - Welt von vielen Dingen erfahren, die uns in der "prätechnologischen Zeit" nicht erreicht hätten. Zudem betreffen uns lokale Konflikte und Krisen durch nachvollziehbare Fluchtbewegungen der dortigen Zivilbevölkerung zunehmend stärker. Wenn dann hinzukommt, dass man häufig Schreckensmeldungen liest und hört, die immer näher zu rücken scheinen, neigen einige schnell zum pauschalisieren, nicht zwingend aus böser Absicht, sondern aus Angst und dem Gefühl der Hilflosigkeit. Selbstredend wird auch oft eine thematische- kausale Verknüpfung zwischen Terror und Migration gesehen. Ich denke, dass es gerade jetzt sehr wichtig ist, mit offenem Herzen durch die Welt zu gehen und Menschlichkeit zu zeigen, wenn es geboten ist. Man muss kein überkorrekter Heiliger sein, es reicht, einfach zusammenzustehen, anderen gegenüber unvoreingenommen zu sein und andere nicht auszugrenzen oder sonst herabzustufen. 

Ein guter Freund von mir ist Sohn türkischer Eltern. Er ist hier geboren und aufgewachsen. Er hat mir erzählt, dass er in letzter Zeit häufiger verbal angegangen wurde, lediglich wegen seinem Aussehen. Er hat Angst davor, dass die Stimmung in Deutschland im Begriff ist, sich negativ zu wandeln und ich kann ihn verstehen. Wir werden niemals alle Anschläge und Taten Einzelner verhindern können, egal wie stark wir die Gesetzeslage verschärfen. Wer entschlossen ist, findet fast immer einen Weg, seinen Plan in die Tat umzusetzen. Was wir als Gesellschaft tun können, ist zusammenzuhalten und zu hoffen, dass zumindest die Konfliktherde für religiös- ethnisch geprägte Straftaten irgendwann abkühlen oder gar ganz verschwinden. 

Euch allen einen schönen Tag 

newjohnny


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



taks schrieb:


> Es gibt auch jene die Molotov-Cocktails in Dönerbuden werfen. Verwirte gibt es immer.



Stellst du die jetzt ernsthaft den radikalen Muslimen gegenüber? Das ist ja wohl nicht mal im Ansatz vergleichbar. Das eine sind verwirrte Trottel, die anderen machen 66% alter Bluttaten aus.

Krieg gegen den Terror: Zahl der Terror-Toten hat sich seit 2001 verfunffacht - DIE WELT

Für mich ist die Kiste da eigentlich glasklar, wo geguckt werden muss und von wo viel, viel, viel mehr Gewaltpotential ausgeht. Bestes Beispiel waren ja auch die Reaktion hier in Deutschland auf den angeblichen Putsch in der Türkei. Da wurde auch gleich öffentlich mit Aufschlitzen und Anzünden gedroht.


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will die Gewaltbereitschaft der Islamisten nicht verharmlosen. 

Aber Radikal ist Radikal. Ob das Rechts-, Links oder Religiös ist, ist doch nebensächlich.
Die hatten alle mal Ihre Glanzjahre.

RAF in den 70ern.
Rechte in den 90ern: Ausschreitungen in Rostock-Lichtenhagen – Wikipedia
Islamisten Heute.


----------



## azzih (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Stellst du die jetzt ernsthaft den radikalen Muslimen gegenüber? Das ist ja wohl nicht mal im Ansatz vergleichbar.
> .



Kommt drauf an mit was vergleichbar. Ersteinmal ist Gewalt immer gleich Gewalt. Ob nun Terroristen im Namen ihrer Religion töten, Rechte Bazillen andere Menschen töten weil sie sich als Teil einer höheren Rasse sehen, Gangs einander killen wegen Gebietshoheit oder Staaten Menschen mit Drohnen töten weil sie es halt können. Im Endeffekt sterben überall Menschen und meist noch unbeteiligte Zivilisten, die einfach friedlich ihr Leben leben wollen.

Der islamistische Terror ist halt noch relativ neu, bringt die Gewalt direkt vor unsere Haustüre und hat diesen Unberechenheitsfaktor. Die Gewalt an sich ist jetzt aber kein neues Phänomen, nur ist sie seit NSU und RAF die dritte Terrorgruppe ins unserer an sich recht friedlichen Gesellschaft und jüngeren Vergangenheit.


----------



## Laudian (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Diese Verschwörungstheorien mit der zionistischen Besetzung Deutschlands bitte gleich wieder einstellen.

Die Beiträge, die dazu bereits existieren, lösche ich dann, wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme, denn das ist hier definitiv Offtopic.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



taks schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will die Gewaltbereitschaft der Islamisten nicht verharmlosen.
> 
> Aber Radikal ist Radikal. Ob das Rechts-, Links oder Religiös ist, ist doch nebensächlich.
> Die hatten alle mal Ihre Glanzjahre.
> ...



Klar ist radikal = radikal. Aber imo gilt es da noch sehr zu unterscheiden, wenn eine Gruppierung besonders krass aus allem hervorsticht und alleine mehr auf dem Gewissen hat, als der gesamte Rest aus allen möglichen Richtungen zusammen.

Alles gehört "bekämpft", aber vorrangig doch erst mal das, wo die viel größere Gefahr von ausgeht. Innerhalb eines Jahres ist so viel passiert, was mit Islamisten zusammenhängt, da sollte man vorrangig dran arbeiten.

Sagen wir mal wir haben 1.000.000 Flüchtlinge, genaue Zahlen weiß ich gerade nicht, sind schon etwas mehr und 1% davon ist anfällig für Radikalisierungen oder ist bereits radikal unterwegs. Dann hast du schon 10.000 potentielle tickende Zeitbomben. Und welchen Schaden ein einziger bereits anrichten kann, haben wir ja schon zu genüge gesehen. Anders als rechte oder sonst welche Gruppen stellen die sich einfach mitten in Menschenmassen und sprengen sich in die Luft.

Ich will rechte Gewalt genauso wenig runterspielen wie du Islamisten, aber ich sehe da eher Islamisten, die sich irgendwo in die Luft sprengen/anfangen zu herumzuscheißen, als Gefahr für die Bevölkerung, als irgendwelche Glatzen. Die Anzahl der zivilen Opfer durch Islamisten sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Da hält nichts anderes mit.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Laudian schrieb:


> Diese Verschwörungstheorien mit der zionistischen Besetzung Deutschlands bitte gleich wieder einstellen.
> 
> Die Beiträge, die dazu bereits existieren, lösche ich dann, wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme, denn das ist hier definitiv Offtopic.



Sorry...wollte nur mit ein bisschen Witz entlarven.^^
ich nehm dir gleich mal Arbeit ab.

Gruß


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Von irgendwo muss man das ja ableiten.
> Die Frage ist ja, braucht du einen Vorfahren, der Deutscher war? Nein brauchst du nicht. Jeder, der hier lebt und kein Deutscher Staatsbürger ist, kann die Deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen.
> Wer in Deutschland geboren wird, dessen Eltern aber nicht deutsche Staatsbürger sind, kann trotzdem Deutscher mit der Geburt sein. Es gilt also das Abstammungsprinzip und das Geburtsortsprinzip.


Es gilt doch immer noch das Abstammungsprinzip (oder wurde das geändert?)... Ein Flüchtlingskind ist ja wenn es in Deutschland geboren wird auch kein Deutscher. 

Dass der Täter AfD-Anhänger war ist von einer nicht zu verlässlichen Quelle, nämlich einen Mitspieler in einem Onlinegame.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es gilt doch immer noch das Abstammungsprinzip (oder wurde das geändert?)... Ein Flüchtlingskind ist ja wenn es in Deutschland geboren wird auch kein Deutscher.
> 
> Dass der Täter AfD-Anhänger war ist von einer nicht zu verlässlichen Quelle, nämlich einen Mitspieler in einem Onlinegame.



Nicht nur AFD......Amok-Killer von Munchen | Tater Ali David S. war Rechtsextremist und Rassist  -
    News Inland -
    Bild.de

Aber langsam sollte klar sein das der IS in jedem Fall NICHTS mit ihm zu tun hatte.
Obwohl der IS übrigens bei twitter während der Tat verlauten ließ, es wäre einer ihrer Jünger.

Davon ab würde mich folgendes wirklich mal interessieren:
Es muss doch den Geheimdiensten möglich sein, die twitter-account bzw. deren Besitzer ausfindig zu machen.....jetzt bitte keine Moralpredigt "wie furchtbar" Datensammeln ist.
Das wird so oder so gemacht, einfach ohne unser Mitwissen (davon bin ich überzeugt), also wieso bekommt man an diesen Propaganda Apparat nicht ran?
Bei einigen Hetz Facebook-Seiten haben sie es doch geschafft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Liebe Mitforisten,

kommen wir doch zum eigentlichen Kern des Themas zurück. Zu Selbstmordattentätern. Dagegen kann man nichts machen, nie und nirgendwo. Selbst im Führerhauptquartier, einem damals wohl am besten überwachten Gebiete, konnte Staufenberg eine Bombe legen. Wäre er selbstloser Selbstmordattentäter gewesen und hätte die Bombe manuell gezündet, wäre sein Ziel erreicht gewesen. Wenn  irgend jemand meint, er müsse unter Opferung seines Lebens einen bestimmten oder allgemein Menschen umbringen, dann können wir rein gar nichts dagegen tun. Ziel ist es, den Menschen gar nicht das Gefühl zu geben, sie müssten Amok laufen. Dazu gehört Sinn im Leben, wirtschaftliche Minimalausstattung, Liebe, Herzlichkeit, keine Unterdrückung, keine Ausbeutung, etc.

Jede Ausgrenzung, Abschottung etc. animiert die durchgeknallten Psychophaten nur weiter. Es hilft bedingt Erziehung, Bildung und offene Arme.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Liebe Mitforisten,
> 
> kommen wir doch zum eigentlichen Kern des Themas zurück. Zu Selbstmordattentätern. Dagegen kann man nichts machen, nie und nirgendwo. Selbst im Führerhauptquartier, einem damals wohl am besten überwachten Gebiete, konnte Staufenberg eine Bombe legen. Wäre er selbstloser Selbstmordattentäter gewesen und hätte die Bombe manuell gezündet, wäre sein Ziel erreicht gewesen. Wenn  irgend jemand meint, er müsse unter Opferung seines Lebens einen bestimmten oder allgemein Menschen umbringen, dann können wir rein gar nichts dagegen tun. Ziel ist es, den Menschen gar nicht das Gefühl zu geben, sie müssten Amok laufen. Dazu gehört Sinn im Leben, wirtschaftliche Minimalausstattung, Liebe, Herzlichkeit, keine Unterdrückung, keine Ausbeutung, etc.
> 
> Jede Ausgrenzung, Abschottung etc. animiert die durchgeknallten Psychophaten nur weiter. Es hilft bedingt Erziehung, Bildung und offene Arme.



Dem muss ich (*in der Theorie*) widersprechen.
Die Frage ist wie viel Freiheit sind wir bereit zu opfern, um solche Anschläge auf nahezu Null zu dezimieren.
Das 3. Reich existierte knapp ungefähr ein Jahrzehnt, und der oben beschriebene Anschlag resultierte aus einer Verschwörung dessen Mitglieder dem inneren Zirkel zuzuordnen ist.
Wie viele erfolgreiche Anschläge gab es denn von außen?

Anderes Beispiel DDR.
40 Jahre lang war mein Geburtsland bevölkert von fleißigen Arbeitern und Bauern, von derer ein paar Wenige mit 200%-iger Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Anschlag auf die Obrigkeit geplant hatten.
Aber einen Anschlag, selbst von innen, gab es nie.
Und einen Anschlag von Außen.....sagen wir mal aus Syrien IN der DDR durchzuführen, war (und dieses Wort verwende ich nicht oft) unmöglich.
Der Sicherheitsapparat war so durchstrukturiert, vernetzt, riesig und allgegenwärtig das "Anschlagswilligen" quasi keine Kommunikation möglich war.
Man muss sich aber Fragen welche Opfer für diese Sicherheit gebracht werden mussten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> ...Man muss sich aber Fragen welche Opfer für diese Sicherheit gebracht werden mussten...


Ich habe als 14 jährige problemlos Sprengstoff im Zug via Transitverkehr von Westberlin ins freie Deutschland transportieren können. Hätte ich den Wahnwitz gehabt, Honecker zu meucheln, wäre es mit Blumen in der Hand und strahlendem Lächeln irgendwann möglich gewesen. Ich meuchele aber niemanden. In der DDR gab es noch genügend Freiheiten, das beweisen die unzähligen Fluchtversuche. Für eindeutige Sicherheit hätte es noch viel mehr Einschränkungen geben müssen. Je mehr Sicherheit und Drangsalierung wir aber durchsetzen, umso mehr  Attentäter wird es geben. 

Wir reden über gar nichts, hier wird ein Popanz aufgebaut, um ausgrenzende Politik durchzusetzen. Vergessen werden dabei, wie ich schon schrieb, die eigentlichen Opfer. Um die geht es, denen müssen wir beistehen und helfen.


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Klar ist radikal = radikal. Aber imo gilt es da noch sehr zu unterscheiden, wenn eine Gruppierung besonders krass aus allem hervorsticht und alleine mehr auf dem Gewissen hat, als der gesamte Rest aus allen möglichen Richtungen zusammen.
> Alles gehört "bekämpft", aber vorrangig doch erst mal das, wo die viel größere Gefahr von ausgeht. Innerhalb eines Jahres ist so viel passiert, was mit Islamisten zusammenhängt, da sollte man vorrangig dran arbeiten.



Darum hab ich ja geschrieben das die RAF in den 70ern, die Rechten in den 90ern und die Islamisten heute im Vordergrund stehen.
Gegen den islamistischen Terror wird aktuell natürlich auch viel mehr Zeit und Geld aufgewendet.




> Sagen wir mal wir haben 1.000.000 Flüchtlinge, genaue Zahlen weiß ich gerade nicht, sind schon etwas mehr und 1% davon ist anfällig für Radikalisierungen oder ist bereits radikal unterwegs. Dann hast du schon 10.000 potentielle tickende Zeitbomben. Und welchen Schaden ein einziger bereits anrichten kann, haben wir ja schon zu genüge gesehen. Anders als rechte oder sonst welche Gruppen stellen die sich einfach mitten in Menschenmassen und sprengen sich in die Luft.
> 
> Ich will rechte Gewalt genauso wenig runterspielen wie du Islamisten, aber ich sehe da eher Islamisten, die sich irgendwo in die Luft sprengen/anfangen zu herumzuscheißen, als Gefahr für die Bevölkerung, als irgendwelche Glatzen. Die Anzahl der zivilen Opfer durch Islamisten sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Da hält nichts anderes mit.



Aber schau mal wie viele Asylheime die letzten zwei Jahre gebrannt haben. Das hilft zum einen nicht wirklich bei der "De-Radikalisierung" und zum anderen ist es nur Glück, dass es bisher nur Verletzte gab. 

Ob sich jemand mit einer Bombe vor einem Festival in die Luft sprengt oder ein Haus mit 50 schlafenden Asylanten anzündet ist nach meinem Empfinden ziemlich auf der gleichen Höhe.

Der Unterschied macht das Empfinden der Menschen, welches im Moment durch die dauer Bombardierung der Medien nun mal stark auf die Islamisten sensibilisiert ist. Ist fast schlimmer wie mit Pokemon Go ^^


_edit: Und z.B. Breivik hatte ja auch mit einer Bombe ~10 Leute getötet. Könnte in dem Ausmass ja auch in Deutschland vorkommen. Vorallem wenn mehr Polizei mit den Islamisten beschäftigt ist.

edit2: Hier noch ein Beispiel vom Januar:



			Unbekannte Täter haben am 29. Januar um 1.15 Uhr eine scharfe Handgranate auf eine Erstaufnahmestelle für Flüchtlinge in Villingen-Schwenningen geworfen. Die Waffe schlug auf einer asphaltierten Fläche im Innenhof der Unterkunft auf, explodierte aber nicht, die Polizei ließ sie sprengen. In dem Gebäude sind 170 Menschen untergebracht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> ... Sagen wir mal wir haben 1.000.000 Flüchtlinge, genaue Zahlen weiß ich gerade nicht, sind schon etwas mehr und 1% davon ist anfällig für Radikalisierungen oder ist bereits radikal unterwegs. Dann hast du schon 10.000 potentielle tickende Zeitbomben. ...


Der Verfassungsschutz redet von 50-100 potenziell gefährlichen Menschen, das ist weit entfernt von 1%. Und auf dieser Basis willst Du die Flüchtlinge zurück ins Elend der Kriegsgebiete schicken und verrecken lassen? Schöne Ethik....

In Sachsen gab es drei bekannte NSUler, mit allen Mitläufern min. 10. Die Quote sollte doch ausreichen, um eine große Mauer zu bauen und auf jedes Auto, was die Grenze überwinden will, zu schießen, oder wie siehst Du das? Ungefähr so etwas fordern manche. Das ist für mich hirnverbrannt und lenkt von den eigentlichen Aufgaben ab. Die Arbeit mit Flüchtlingen ist schwer genug, ich betreue zwei Stunden in der Woche ein Kind und gebe etwas Nach- und Lebenshilfe, das ist mehr für mein Gewissen, als wirkliche Hilfe, aber immerhin....

 Ja, die Menschen sind von unserer Kultur ganz weit weg, aber es sind genau dieselben Menschen, wir unterscheiden uns in nichts, außer in dem Glück des Geburtsortes. Natürlich können eir nicht alle aufnehmen, aber die, die jetzt hier sind, sollten wir mit Gastfreundschaft, Respekt und Hilfsbereitschaft soweit stabilisieren, dass sie hier lebenswert existieren können.


----------



## aloha84 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe als 14 jährige problemlos Sprengstoff im Zug via Transitverkehr von Westberlin ins freie Deutschland transportieren können. Hätte ich den Wahnwitz gehabt, Honecker zu meucheln, wäre es mit Blumen in der Hand und strahlendem Lächeln irgendwann möglich gewesen. Ich meuchele aber niemanden. In der DDR gab es noch genügend Freiheiten, das beweisen die unzähligen Fluchtversuche. Für eindeutige Sicherheit hätte es noch viel mehr Einschränkungen geben müssen. Je mehr Sicherheit und Drangsalierung wir aber durchsetzen, umso mehr Attentäter wird es geben.
> 
> Wir reden über gar nichts, hier wird ein Popanz aufgebaut, um ausgrenzende Politik durchzusetzen. Vergessen werden dabei, wie ich schon schrieb, die eigentlichen Opfer. Um die geht es, denen müssen wir beistehen und helfen.



Fluchtversuche, in denen es schon dem Wortsinn nach, um ein Entkommen, Weglaufen geht, sind aber das komplette Gegenteil zu einem Angriff.
Ein Wort, ein Satz.....nur das unbedarfte Aussprechen im Beisein ein zweiten Person bedeutete im günstigen Fall  Zuchthaus, den "ungünstigen" Fall bei erdrückender Beweislast einer Planung kann sich jeder selber zusammenreimen.
Telefonieren.....überwacht. Briefwechsel nach außen.....überwacht.
Grinsend lachend mit Blumen.....nette Idee, klappt nicht.
Mag sein das man innerhalb der Transitzone Dinge schmuggeln konnte, in die DDR so gut wie unmöglich.
Die Wände haben Augen und Ohren, bekommt da eine ganz neue Qualität.
Mein Onkel wollte mit Westverwandschaft an der Ostsee zelten, früh um halb 4 hat die Staatssicherheit geklopft.

Wie gesagt, ich will solche Maßnahmen nicht und ich erachte sie in der derzeitig (aufgebauschten) Lage auch als keineswegs nötig.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Liebe Mitforisten,
> 
> kommen wir doch zum eigentlichen Kern des Themas zurück. Zu Selbstmordattentätern. Dagegen kann man nichts machen, nie und nirgendwo. Selbst im Führerhauptquartier, einem damals wohl am besten überwachten Gebiete, konnte Staufenberg eine Bombe legen. Wäre er selbstloser Selbstmordattentäter gewesen und hätte die Bombe manuell gezündet, wäre sein Ziel erreicht gewesen. Wenn  irgend jemand meint, er müsse unter Opferung seines Lebens einen bestimmten oder allgemein Menschen umbringen, dann können wir rein gar nichts dagegen tun. Ziel ist es, den Menschen gar nicht das Gefühl zu geben, sie müssten Amok laufen. Dazu gehört Sinn im Leben, wirtschaftliche Minimalausstattung, Liebe, Herzlichkeit, keine Unterdrückung, keine Ausbeutung, etc.
> 
> Jede Ausgrenzung, Abschottung etc. animiert die durchgeknallten Psychophaten nur weiter. Es hilft bedingt Erziehung, Bildung und offene Arme.




Boah ganz ehrlich, weißt du wie sich das liest?

"Eine Armlänge abstand halten!"

"Wieso konnte der Angreifer nicht angriffsunfähig geschossen werden???? Fragen!"





taks schrieb:


> Aber schau mal wie viele Asylheime die letzten zwei Jahre gebrannt haben. Das hilft zum einen nicht wirklich bei der "De-Radikalisierung" und zum anderen ist es nur Glück, dass es bisher nur Verletzte gab.



Puh, das waren schon einige, das weiß ich. Aber es waren auch viele dabei, in denen das Heim nicht mal bezogen war oder noch im Aufbau. Also wo vorne weg schon mal keine Menschen verletzt werden sollten. Aber die genauen Zahlen? Keine Ahnung.



taks schrieb:


> Ob sich jemand mit einer Bombe vor einem Festival in die Luft sprengt oder ein Haus mit 50 schlafenden Asylanten anzündet ist nach meinem Empfinden ziemlich auf der gleichen Höhe.



Finde ich nicht, aber das ist dann wohl auch irgendwo persönliche Ansichtssache. Für mich sprechen da alleine die Zahlen der Toten dagegen. Null gegenüber Hunderten. Gut, auf den Deppen vor der Weinstube trifft auch Null zu. Auf der anderen Seite hast du in den Heimen selber schon wegen irgendwelchen religiösen Differenzen Tote gehabt und Heime werden auseinandergerissen, weil jemand was gegen den Koran gesagt hat. Selbst da drinnen unter eigentlich Menschen, die froh sein sollten, geht das Gekloppe um den Islam weiter.



taks schrieb:


> Pokemon Go ^^



Hass!  

Edit: Ja, Breivik ist natürlich krass. Aber hier trifft das Wort Einzelfall in den letzten Jahren wohl sehr zu, bei den Islamisten nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Boah ganz ehrlich, weißt du wie sich das liest?
> 
> "Eine Armlänge abstand halten!"
> 
> "Wieso konnte der Angreifer nicht angriffsunfähig geschossen werden???? Fragen!"


Es gibt übliche Verhaltensweisen, mit denen sich Frauen vor Männern schützen. Wachsamkeit und Abstand ist eine der Möglichkeiten. Hat mir meine Mutter ganz früh beigebracht, zusammen mit so blöden Ideen, wie im Dunkeln nicht mehr das Haus zu verlassen. Noch Fragen? 

Wenn man einen Attentäter erschießt, wird die Befragung sehr schwer. Wäre er noch am Leben, könnte vieles besser geklärt werden. Noch Fragen?

_"Boah ganz ehrlich, weißt du wie sich das liest?"_


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Die Motive kommen auch so raus, dauert nur länger. Wenn er noch leben würde, würde das wieder dem Steuerzahler zur Last fallen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass so einer sowieso jegliches Recht auf sein Leben verwirkt hat.

Die Künast wurde schon zurecht von der Polizei so bezeichnet, wie sie bezeichnet wurde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die Motive kommen auch so raus, dauert nur länger. Wenn er noch leben würde, würde das wieder dem Steuerzahler zur Last fallen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass so einer sowieso jegliches Recht auf sein Leben verwirkt hat.


Die Menschenrechte hast Du nicht verstanden, oder? Wegen solcher Aussagen kommt die Türkei nicht in die EU, passt Du in unseren Kulturkreis? Denk mal drüber nach. 
Lies es Dir einfach mal in Ruhe durch, es dauert etwas, aber es könnte helfen: Alle 30 Artikel der Allgemeinen Erklarung der Menschenrechte | Amnesty International Deutschland

Das hier bringt mich zum Kotzen: Die AfD will defacto die Religionsfreiheit aus der Verfassung verbannen. Ticken die noch richtig? Das ist Volksverhetzung in Reinkultur.
AfD: Alexander Gauland will Asylrecht fur Muslime aussetzen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Menschenrechte hast Du nicht verstanden, oder? Wegen solcher Aussagen kommt die Türkei nicht in die EU, passt Du in unseren Kulturkreis? Denk mal drüber nach.



Klar, warum sollte ich nicht in unseren Kulturpreis passen? Selbst die Polizei hat die Aussage ja als komplett bescheuert abgetan. Seitens der Politiker fielen da sogar Äußerungen wie pervers. Mit Menschen, die in Zügen auf andere mit Äxten einschlagen, habe ich ein dickes Problem.  Da Deutschland sich mit dem Abschieben sowieso unendlich dumm anstellt, hat die Polizei das schon richtig gelöst.  Die Künast bereut den Tweet mittlerweile sogar. 

Aber kannst ja eine Axtlänge Abstand fordern gehen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das hier bringt mich zum Kotzen: Die AfD will defacto die Religionsfreiheit aus der Verfassung verbannen. Ticken die noch richtig? Das ist Volksverhetzung in Reinkultur.



Wundert dich das nach den ganzen Geschehnissen noch? Die Stimmen außerhalb Deutschlands gehen schon länger in schärfere Richtungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> ... Selbst die Polizei hat die Aussage ja als komplett bescheuert abgetan. ....


Komisch, der Polizist wollte den Täter gar nicht umbringen, sein Schuß ging in der Hektik daneben. 
Der Gesamtkontext der Aussage von Frau Künbast konnte als Kritik an Polizeiarbeit gewertet werden, 
darum ging es. Es ging nie darum, dass der Täter unbedingt erschossen werden musste.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Aber kannst ja eine Axtlänge Abstand fordern gehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Fordern und empfehlen ist etwas anderes. Und ja, natürlich empfehle ich meinen weiblichen Nachhilfe
Schülerinnen durchaus die eine oder anderen Umgangsform, die auf Vorsicht ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ahja, das kannst du auch sicherlich mit glaubwürdigen Quellen belegen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ahja, das kannst du auch sicherlich mit glaubwürdigen Quellen belegen?


Gespräche mit Polizisten, ich kenne keinen, der finale Rettungsschüsse leichtfertig einsetzt. 
Es waren zwei Polizisten und beide haben aus Notwehr geschossen und trotzdem zielen sie
nicht auf Kopf oder Herz, sondern immer auf Beine, Arme, Bauch. Der Todesfall war meiner 
Meinung nach Unfall und nicht Ziel.

 Ich traue unseren Polizisten, die sind sämtlich gut ausgebildet


----------



## CranberryPie (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Laut neusten Meldungen war der Münchner Amokläufer Ali S. "rechtsextrem". Eine Vermutung, die ein jeder, der schon vor Tagen einen Blick auf seine Steamseiten geworfen hat, zumindest nicht verneinen kann. 

Ist natürlich bitter, dass nach dem "Alle Flüchtlinge sind friedliebende Menschen und eine Bereicherung für uns alle!" jetzt auch noch das "People of Color können nicht rassistisch sein!"-Dogma in sich zusammenbricht. Keine schöne Zeit um linker Idealist zu sein.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gespräche mit Polizisten, ich kenne keinen, der finale Rettungsschüsse leichtfertig einsetzt.
> Es waren zwei Polizisten und beide haben aus Notwehr geschossen und trotzdem zielen sie
> nicht auf Kopf oder Herz, sondern immer auf Beine, Arme, Bauch. Der Todesfall war meiner
> Meinung nach Unfall und nicht Ziel.
> ...



Tja, dumm nur, dass mein Vater Polizist ist, der selber schon einen Menschen gestoppt hat. Nicht getötet, gestoppt. In solchen Situationen werden finale Rettungsschüsse eingesetzt. Was du meinst sind Gefahrenlagen, die weitaus nicht so bedrohlich sind wie die mit dem Axtangriff im Zug. Er hat sich über die Reaktion der Künast auch tierisch aufgeregt, weil es einfach kompletter Bullshit war, seine Aussage. Keine Ahnung haben aber mitreden wollen.

Deine Aussage, dass er den gar nicht töten wollte, ist einfach nur irgendeine Behauptung die dir gerade in den Kram passt, mehr nicht.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Laut neusten Meldungen war der Münchner Amokläufer Ali S. "rechtsextrem". Eine Vermutung, die ein jeder, der schon vor Tagen einen Blick auf seine Steamseiten geworfen hat, zumindest nicht verneinen kann.
> 
> Ist natürlich bitter, dass nach dem "Alle Flüchtlinge sind friedliebende Menschen und eine Bereicherung für uns alle!" jetzt auch noch das "People of Color können nicht rassistisch sein!"-Dogma in sich zusammenbricht. Keine schöne Zeit um linker Idealist zu sein.



Was reimst du dir bitte für einen Stuss zusammen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Jetzt wird es mal wieder spannend: Wer ist nun Opfer, und wer ist Täter? 
Munchen: David Sonboly handelte womoglich aus Fremdenhass - SPIEGEL ONLINE
" *David Sonboly erschoss in München neun Menschen, alle hatten  einen Migrationshintergrund. Tötete er aus Fremdenhass? Neue Berichte  aus seinem Umfeld erhärten den Verdacht. "*




Iconoclast schrieb:


> ... ist einfach nur irgendeine Behauptung die dir gerade in den Kram passt, mehr nicht.


Dein Vater hat eine Meinung, meine Freunde bei der Polizei haben eine Meinung, Du hast eine und ich auch. 
Ich gehe weiterhin davon aus, das deutsche Polizisten niemals blind rum ballern, niemals. Mehr wollte ich
nicht sagen.


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Puh, das waren schon einige, das weiß ich. Aber es waren auch viele dabei, in denen das Heim nicht mal bezogen war oder noch im Aufbau. Also wo vorne weg schon mal keine Menschen verletzt werden sollten. Aber die genauen Zahlen? Keine Ahnung.



Sind 34 Angriffe auf Asylheime seit Anfang Jahr (nicht alles Brände). Etwa ein Angriff pro Woche.

Liste von Angriffen auf Fluchtlinge und Fluchtlingsunterkunfte in Deutschland 2016 – Wikipedia
Liste von Angriffen auf Fluchtlinge und Fluchtlingsunterkunfte in Deutschland 2015 – Wikipedia
Liste von Angriffen auf Fluchtlinge und Fluchtlingsunterkunfte in Deutschland bis 2014 – Wikipedia


----------



## CranberryPie (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



blautemple schrieb:


> Was reimst du dir bitte für einen Stuss zusammen?



In den letzten Jahren mal einen linken Blog besucht?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es gilt doch immer noch das Abstammungsprinzip (oder wurde das geändert?)... Ein Flüchtlingskind ist ja wenn es in Deutschland geboren wird auch kein Deutscher.



Es ist genau definiert, wann ein in Deutschland geborenes Kind, dessen Eltern beide Ausländer sind,  die Deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft erlangen kann.
Also komm nicht mit dem Abstammungsprinzip, wenn auch das Geburtsortsprinzip greifen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Liebe Mitforisten,
> 
> kommen wir doch zum eigentlichen Kern des Themas zurück. Zu Selbstmordattentätern. Dagegen kann man nichts machen, nie und nirgendwo. Selbst im Führerhauptquartier, einem damals wohl am besten überwachten Gebiete, konnte Staufenberg eine Bombe legen. Wäre er selbstloser Selbstmordattentäter gewesen und hätte die Bombe manuell gezündet, wäre sein Ziel erreicht gewesen. Wenn  irgend jemand meint, er müsse unter Opferung seines Lebens einen bestimmten oder allgemein Menschen umbringen, dann können wir rein gar nichts dagegen tun. Ziel ist es, den Menschen gar nicht das Gefühl zu geben, sie müssten Amok laufen. Dazu gehört Sinn im Leben, wirtschaftliche Minimalausstattung, Liebe, Herzlichkeit, keine Unterdrückung, keine Ausbeutung, etc.
> 
> Jede Ausgrenzung, Abschottung etc. animiert die durchgeknallten Psychophaten nur weiter. Es hilft bedingt Erziehung, Bildung und offene Arme.



Da widerspreche ich dir ganz entschieden. Eine paralelle Gesellschaft, wie wir sie im Falle von sehr radikal konservativen und extremistischen Moslems auch in Deutschland haben, ist ein sehr stark abgeschotteter Kosmus, den erreichst du in der Regel nicht durch Bildung, Offenheit und Herzlichkeit.
Diese Menschen leben hier in ihrer eigenen Welt, gehen nur in Läden die von Moslems betrieben werden, wenden sich in Rechtsstreitigkeiten an einen muslimischen Friedensrichter, oder sofern sie doch mal nicht drum rum kommen mit unserem verhassten Rechtssystem kooperieren zu müssen wird zumindest ein muslimischer Anwalt genommen, selbst der Zahnarzt und Hausarzt ist soweit nur möglich ein Moslem.

Das kulturelle Leben findet in Shisha-Bars, privaten Vereinshäusern, oder muslimischen Mosheen statt, wo nur Gleichgesinnte zu treffen sind, aus denen sich dann auch der Freundeskreis zusammen setzt.

Der einzige Schnittpunkt der bei diesen Menschen zu unserem System wirklich besteht ist das ihre Kinder unsere öffentliche Schulen besuchen müssen, aber auch nur weil sie um diesen Punkt nicht drum herrum kommen.
Aber damit sie trotzdem im "richtigen" Geiste erzogen werden, und nichtr durch unsere Werte und unser Weltbild vergiftet werden, besuchen sie dann auch mindestens 2-3 Mal die Woche noch zusätzlich die Koranschule der Mosheen, wo sie von Predigern unterrichtet werden die selbst aus Ländern wie den arabischen Emiraten für 3-4 Jahre her kommen und auch von dort finanziert werden.

Zudem bekommen sie auch Zuhause vorgelebt wie ein richtiger Moslem zu leben hat und welche Werte für ihn zu gelten haben.

Du kannst das fast schon in gewisser Weise mit Sektenehnlichen Strukturen und Verhalten vergleichen. 
Diese Menschen haben kein Interesse daran Teil unserer Gesellschaft zu werden und werden es auch nie werden, egal wieviel Herzlichkeit, Offenheit und Bildung du ihnen anbietest, darauf verzichten sie doch nur zu gerne...

Und genau diese Menschen sollten wir hier nicht bei uns tollerieren, weil sie sind Gift für diese Gesellschaft, welche mit Rechtsradikalen, die man nicht abschieben kann, schon ihr eigens Kreuz zu tragen hat.
Strukturen die solche Paralellen Gesellschaften begünstigen müssen endlich ausgemerzt werden, das fängt dabei an das man muslimische Imane aus dem Ausland hier predigen lässt, geht bei der Finanzierung aus dem Ausland weiter und hört dabei auf das man endlich gegen bestimmte, vermeintlich religöse Praktiken, wie die Vollverschleierung in der Öffentlichkeit vorgehen muss.

Eine Gesellschaft braucht Tolleranz, ja, aber auch Tolleranz muss Grenzen kennen und Regeln haben und die vermisse ich in Deutschland bzgl. dem Umgang mit dem Islam und den hier zuwandernden Muslimen.

Noch als Anmerkung, ich möchte damit keinesfalls alle hier lebenden Muslime über einen Kamm scheren, aber wir müssen uns gewahr werden und sein das es eben nicht nur die Muslime gibt die offen und tollerant sind und nur friedlich mit uns leben wollen und für die der Islam nicht das Zentrum ihres Lebensbildes ist und die darf man hier schlicht mit ihren Ansichten Vorstellungen keine Wurzeln schlagen lassen.


----------



## taks (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ... das fängt dabei an das man muslimische Imane aus dem Ausland hier predigen lässt, geht bei der Finanzierung aus dem Ausland weiter ...



Da müsste man korrekterweise die Jünger aus dem Vatikan auch nach Hause schicken ^^

PS: Ein Allgemeines Religionsverbot wäre auch eine Option. Wäre soweit ich das mitbekommen habe auch rechtskonform. Es darf nur keiner Diskriminiert werden.


----------



## der-sack88 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ungesunde Vereinsmeierei ist nun auch kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Muslimen. Das gibts unter christlichen Deutschen genau so. Willst du auch alle Burschenschaften verbieten? Oder die NPD und AfD? Die bleiben auch unter sich. Gut, vielleicht auch nicht freiwillig, mit denen will außer Ihresgleichen auch niemand zu tun haben. Aber trotzdem, Abschottung von der aufgeklärten, westlichen Zivilisation gibts in ganz unterschiedlichen Formen. Als Muslim in einer Armengegend, als Nazi, als Ausbeuter in einem der Elfenbeintürme in Frankfurt...

Da es zu der ganzen Geschichte keine Zahlen gibt ist die Diskussion müßig. Mein Gegenargument ist immer, dass man vielleicht nicht so ein heftiger fundamentalistischer Hardliner ist, der sich von der Zivilisation abschottet, wenn man doch gerade vor diesem fundamentalistischen Islamismus geflohen ist... die meisten der Flüchtlinge dürften an Integration interessiert sein, weil sie am eigenen Leib erfahren haben, wozu Extremismus führt. Und solange es nicht in den Extremismus abgleitet hat es uns nicht zu interessieren, dass die an die falschen Märchen glauben.

Das "Problem" ist bei der ganzen Geschichte die Religionsfreiheit. Wenn wir Kreuze in Schulen tolerieren müssen, müssen wir auch Vollverschleierung akzeptieren. Ich finde diesen Symbolismus auch recht infantil, aber wenn, dann muss entweder jeder solchen Blödsinn machen dürfen oder keiner. Solange wir verpflichtenden christlichen Religionsunterricht haben dürfen wir uns über selbigen in Koranschulen nicht ärgern (solange der gelehrte Stoff im Rahmen bleibt). Im Gegenteil, glaubst du dass differenzierter Unterricht nicht sogar davor schützen kann, wenn die so gebildeten Jugendlichen im Internet auf Propaganda des IS stoßen?
Es müssen für alle dieselben Grundsätze gelten, ansonsten können wir unser gesellschaftliches Zusammenleben gleich knicken. Das ist dank steigender sozialer Ungerechtigkeiten sowieso schon strapaziert, da braucht es keine Willkür und Unterdrückung von Minderheiten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ....


An welchen Punkt leben diese Menschen jenseits unserer Verfassung? Was machen Punks anders, außer, dass sie zu gar keinem Arzt gehen, weil es keine Punkärzte gibt? Was hast Du gegen eine Schlichtungsperson im Umfeld, um Gerichte zu entlasten und Gewaltausbrüche zu minimieren? Würde deutschen Kleingärtnern und Streithanselns helfen, wenn der Vereinvorsitzende Ratschläge geben würde und man notfalls aus der Gartensiedlung fliegt, wenn man sich nicht dran hält. Sind in der Regel vernünftige Menschen und friedlich. Rechtsbindend sind die Empfehlungen auch für Muslime nicht und jeder Pfarrer im Dorf mischt sich genauso in Streiterein. Was, abgesehen von Islamfeindlichkeit, soll ich an Deinen Beispielen für verfassungswidriges Verhalten erkennen?  Schlichter, um das zu ergänzen, sind bei uns Gang und Gäbe, in den Industrie und Handelskammer, bei Versicherungen und selbst Tarifverhandlungen. 

Glücklich bin ich über Parallelgesellschaften nicht, aber soll ich alle zwingen, so zu leben, wie ich es tue? Ich bin in einem freien Deutschland groß geworden, indem jeder nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden dürfte.  Gilt das heute nicht mehr?

Aber wir kommen vom Hauptthema ab. Folgenden Link hier hätte ich gerne von Euch kommentiert. Was sagt z.B. Herr Gauland dazu? Will er Muslimen kein Asyl mehr geben, weil er ihre Sicherheit in Deutschland nicht mehr garantieren kann? Oder wie sollen wir seine verhetzenden Worte verstehen? Oder ist der Artikel nur wieder "Lügenpresse", weil es ja stimmen kann? Wie der Herr Polizist im Fernsehen schon sagte. Erst ermitteln, dann schlussfolgern. Aber die AfD schießt sich immer aus der Hüfte ins Knie. 
Munchen: Hinweise auf rassistisches Motiv bei David Sanboly verdichten sich - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## CranberryPie (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



> Folgenden Link hier hätte ich gerne von Euch kommentiert.


Gerne doch!

Sunnis finden Shiiten nicht so prall und andersrum genauso. Das nennt man einen ethnischen Konflikt. Sowas kommt dort in der Gegend häufig vor und Dank unserer Mutti darfst du dich darauf zukünftig auch in Deutschland freuen. Nun findet sich ein Shiite (Iraner) von Sunni (Türken/Araber) umgeben und wird von jenen diskriminiert und bis in die Psychiatrie gemobbt. Auch, wenn hier die Ethnie das Konfliktfundament bildet ist es am Ende doch "nur" dieselbe Situation, in der sich auch andere Schulamokläufer wiederfinden. 

Der komplette Vorfall ist viel zu komplex, als dass man ihn auf stumpfe Parolen (War ein Nazi!/War ein Muslim!) herunterbrechen könnte - was natürlich weder die Medien (War ein Nazi!) noch die Rechtspopulisten (War ein Muslim!) daran hindert, den Amoklauf für ihre Zwecke zu instrumentalisieren. 

Aber um zu deiner ursprünglichen Frage zurückzukommen, ob gewisse Ethnien in Deutschland und Europa keine wirkliche Sicherheit mehr genießen - das stimmt leider. Insbesondere für Juden ist Europa zur Zeit (wieder) ein gefährliches Pflaster.
Jews leave France in record numbers - CNN.com
Jews 'no longer feel safe' in Europe and mass exodus increasing as a result of surge in anti-Semitic incidents | Europe | News | The Independent


----------



## Kiryu (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es mal wieder spannend: Wer ist nun Opfer, und wer ist Täter?



Inwiefern wirft der verlinkte Artikel jetz obige Frage auf? Wer wahllos 9 Menschenleben auslöscht, aus welchen Beweggründen auch immer, ist *kein* Opfer.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## efdev (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> das deutsche Polizisten niemals blind rum ballern, niemals. Mehr wollte ich
> nicht sagen.



Vielleicht nicht Blind aber auch Polizisten reagieren nicht selten verdammt dämlich, zum Glück hier in D nicht oft aber es passiert.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dein Vater hat eine Meinung, meine Freunde bei der Polizei haben eine Meinung, Du hast eine und ich auch.
> Ich gehe weiterhin davon aus, das deutsche Polizisten niemals blind rum ballern, niemals. Mehr wollte ich
> nicht sagen.



Richtig und es ballert ja auch keiner blind rum, habe ich ja auch gar nicht gesagt. Du hast aber gesagt, dass der Polizist den gar nicht erschießen wollte sondern die Kugel in der Hektik dem dann das Lichtlein ausgeknipst hat. Und das halte ich für Blödsinn außer du hast da 'ne handfeste Aussage zu. In so einer Situation ist der finale Rettungsschuss ganz sicher kein Versehen gewesen. Sieht man doch immer wieder, dass solche Personen, die auf Polizisten zustürmen, sofort erschossen werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Sunnis finden Shiiten nicht so prall und andersrum genauso.


Genau, ein guter Ansatz, der viele Gruppen betrifft. Preußen mögen keine Bayern, und umgedreht, 
Griechen keine Türken und umgedreht, Nordiren keine Iren und so weiter. Das geht bis zu Sportlern
herunter, allerdings gibt es, abgesehen vom Fussball, selten Gewaltanwendung, auch wenn sich 
Paddler und Ruderer wie die Pest hassen, verdammte Rückwärtsfahrer... 

Zu meiner Kindheit wurde ein Schichtleiter noch des Amtes verwiesen, wenn er in einer Schicht 
Türken und Griechen einsetzte und es darum zu Messerstechereien kam.  Sowas musste man nach 
dem Zypernkonflikt wissen. usw.

Es sind immer einzelne Menschen, die Gewalttaten gegen andere einzelne Menschen verüben. Aus 
vielfältigsten Gründen. Und neben der Vernunft und Gewaltlosigkeit, die ich allen wünschen würde,
wäre es hilfreich, wenn hier im Land Populisten nicht ihren Irrsinn in die Welt posaunen würden.



Kiryu schrieb:


> Inwiefern wirft der verlinkte Artikel jetz obige  Frage auf? Wer wahllos 9 Menschenleben auslöscht, aus welchen  Beweggründen auch immer, ist *kein* Opfer.


Ärgerlich wird es aber, wenn bestimmte Gruppen nach solchen Taten die Deutschen als Opfer der
Muslimen hinstellen, dabei scheint es hier, löst man sich von dem Opfer als Individuum,  das die
Verhältnisse eher anders sind. Schreien jetzt dieselben Leute, wie Gauland, und fordern mehr
Schutz für ausgegrenzte im Land, oder werden die verdammten Populisten kurz ruhig um auf die 
nächste Sau zu warten?



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Sieht man doch immer wieder, dass solche  Personen, die auf Polizisten zustürmen, sofort erschossen  werden.


Wie oft passiert das in Deutschland? Ein befreundeter Polizist wurde von einem, aus einer Gast-
städte stürmenden, Mann beschossen. Was machte er, nix, weil er vor einem Schaufenster stand 
und die Scheibe kaputt gewesen wäre, hätte der Mann keine Gaspistole sondern eine Schußwaffe 
gehabt. Und er hatte seine Dienstwaffe entsichert in der Hand. Respekt kann ich da nur sagen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> An welchen Punkt leben diese Menschen jenseits unserer Verfassung?
> Was machen Punks anders, außer, dass sie zu gar keinem Arzt gehen, weil es keine Punkärzte gibt? Was hast Du gegen eine Schlichtungsperson im Umfeld, um Gerichte zu entlasten und Gewaltausbrüche zu minimieren? Würde deutschen Kleingärtnern und Streithanselns helfen, wenn der Vereinvorsitzende Ratschläge geben würde und man notfalls aus der Gartensiedlung fliegt, wenn man sich nicht dran hält. Sind in der Regel vernünftige Menschen und friedlich. Rechtsbindend sind die Empfehlungen auch für Muslime nicht und jeder Pfarrer im Dorf mischt sich genauso in Streiterein. Was, abgesehen von Islamfeindlichkeit, soll ich an Deinen Beispielen für verfassungswidriges Verhalten erkennen?  Schlichter, um das zu ergänzen, sind bei uns Gang und Gäbe, in den Industrie und Handelskammer, bei Versicherungen und selbst Tarifverhandlungen.



Ach du findest es also völlig normal das sogar bei schweren Straftaten ehr zum Friedensrichter gegangen wird und die deutsche Justiz blockiert, umgangen, wird? Genau das bemängelt nämlich die deutsche Justiz immer wieder im Zusammenhang mit Friedensrichtern. Da werden Ermittlungen blockiert und das Aufklären von Fällen behindert, selbst wen die deutsche Justiz per Gesetz zum ermitteln verpflichtet wäre!

Wären Friedensrichter nur Schlichter wie jeder andere normale Schlichter in Deutschland gäbe es da absolut kein Problem, aber genügend Muslime sehen in die rechtliche Autorität eines Friedensrichters als bindender an als die der deutschen Justiz.

Paralleljustiz in Deutschland: Wenn Friedensrichter ihre Visitenkarten verteilen - Inland - FAZ



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Glücklich bin ich über Parallelgesellschaften nicht, aber soll ich alle zwingen, so zu leben, wie ich es tue? Ich bin in einem freien Deutschland groß geworden, indem jeder nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden dürfte.  Gilt das heute nicht mehr?



Das hat noch nie gegolten. Du durftest dich schon immer nur insoweit frei entfalten wie das im Rahmen geltenden Rechts und dem Grundgesetz möglich war und du niemand anderes in seiner Entfaltung behindert, oder unterdrückt hast.
Und genau da ist der Knackpunkt. Wir haben hier Muslime die Werte vertreten die für uns definitiv nicht hinnehmbar sind. Das fängt schon bei dem an wofür Frauen hier seit über 100 Jahren Kämpfen, Gleichberechtigung, freie Entfaltung, Unabhängigkeit und Selbstbestimmung.
Es gibt Muslime hier bei uns die hier leben die lachen nur über diese Werte, einige von denen sehe ich jeden Tag direkt vor meiner Wohnung, wie sie in die Moschee gehen, Männer vorran, die Frau vollverschleirt in Burka mit eingen Metern Abstand dahinter:

As-Sahaba-Moschee: Das Hauptquartier des Salafisten | Berliner-Kurier.de
(die liegt direkt bei mir vor der Haustür)

Wen du meinst sowas sei tollerabel, dann gute Nacht Deutschland, dann können wir auch gleich jedem Faschisten seine Vorstellungen ausleben lassen. Warum diese dann noch bekämpfen wollen?
Schließlich sind die Weltbilder von sehr konservativen Moslems und Faschisten oft garnicht soweit auseinander (Frauen gehören an den Herd und haben dem Mann zu dienen und zu gehorchen, Juden gehören getötet, jeder der nicht das glaubt was der Moslem oder Nazi glaubt gehört umgebracht, Nationalsozialismus, Islam ist allen anderne Religionen / Idiologien überlegen / einzig wahre, ect., usw. usf.)

Daher sind für mich die Menschen in dieser Paralellgesellschaft auch keinen Deut besser als jeder Faschist, Linksextremist oder erzkonservative Christ, oder Gläubige einer anderen Religion und entsprechend gehören sie bekämpft und aus der Gesellschaft getilgt so gut es nur geht und nicht noch mit vermeindlicher Tolleranz verteidigt!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach du findest es also völlig normal, das sogar bei schweren Straftaten eher zum Friedensrichter gegangen wird und die deutsche Justiz blockiert, umgangen, wird? Genau das bemängelt nämlich die deutsche Justiz immer wieder im Zusammenhang mit Friedensrichtern. Da werden Ermittlungen blockiert und das Aufklären von Fällen behindert, selbst wen die deutsche Justiz per Gesetz zum ermitteln verpflichtet wäre!


Du meinst also, Zeugen verpfeifen nicht einfach andere Menschen, so wie Politiker ständig absolute Vergesslichkeit haben, Rocker niemals gegen andere aussagen, jeder Kleinkriminelle einen merkwürdigen Ehrenkodes hat etc. Das ist alles sehr traurig, aber die Gesellschaft ist so verlogen und verdorben.  

 Dann schau Dir einfach mal an, wie kleine Straftaten, z.B. Diebstahl, innerhalb von Verbindungshäusern gelöst werden. Glaubst Du, ein Verbindungsbruder würde den zweiten vor Gericht bringen? Ich will es nicht verteidigen, ich mag es in allen Fällen nicht, aber gerade die Justiz sollte ganz ruhig sein, wenn man sich Anklagen gegen Richter oder Anwälte anschaut und spontane Amnesie erlebt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das hat noch nie gegolten. Du durftest dich schon immer nur insoweit frei entfalten wie das im Rahmen geltenden Rechts und dem Grundgesetz möglich war und du niemand anderes in seiner Entfaltung behindert, oder unterdrückt hast. Und genau da ist der Knackpunkt. Wir haben hier Muslime die Werte vertreten die für uns definitiv nicht hinnehmbar sind. Das fängt schon bei dem an wofür Frauen hier seit über 100 Jahren Kämpfen, Gleichberechtigung, freie Entfaltung, Unabhängigkeit und Selbstbestimmung.


Und jede dieser Frauen hat überhaupt kein Problem mit der Justiz, wenn wie gegen ihre Eltern klagen. Aber sie haben ein Problem mit der Familie. Würde es den Frauen besser gehen, wenn wir die Familien in die Türkei abschieben? Oder was ist Deine Lösung?

 Hast Du Unterhalt bei Deinen Eltern eingeklagt? Das hat mir damals mein Menschenprofi von Rechtskundelehrer empfohlen. Was hätte ich danach für ein Verhältnis zu meinen Eltern gehabt? Die Familie hat in unserem Grundgesetz einen besonderen Schutz, das wollten die christlichen Männer, die das Grundgesetz verfassten so, sie wollten auch Frauen weiterhin als Zweiteklassewesen mit Gesetzestexten wie "Innerhalb der Ehe sind die Ehegatten gleichberechtigt. Bei strittigen Fragen entscheidet des Wort des Mannes" in die Schranken weisen. Das ist Hohn und Spott. Und heute stellen sich die Konservativen hin und zetern. Das ist das Lächerliche an der Situation. Und im nächsten Satz geht es gegen Frauenrechte und Gendermainstream. Es ist so absurd.

 Es ist verdammt blöd, wie türkische Mädchen aufwachsen. Aber es ist ihre Entscheidung, die Konsequenzen zu ziehen. Ein Vater darf autoritär erziehen, er darf verbieten. Was wir heute in türkischen Familien erleben, war vor zwei Generationen ganz normaler Alltag hier im Lande. Das wird sich ändern, dauert eben etwas. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gibt Muslime hier bei uns die hier leben die lachen nur über diese Werte, einige von denen sehe ich jeden Tag direkt vor meiner Wohnung, wie sie in die Moschee gehen, Männer voran, die Frau vollverschleiert in Burka mit einigen Metern Abstand dahinter:


 Lachst Du nicht über ihre Werte? Wo ist der Unterschied? Ich mag es nicht, ich würde ausbrechen, aber was hat das mit Terror zu tun? Darum geht es hier. Schau Dir deutschen Spaziergänger an. Die Männer bilden eine Gruppe, die Frauen bilden eine Gruppe. Das geht ja gar nicht, oder? Schau Dir hier Männer an, die ihren Töchtern sagen, dass der Ausschnitt zu tief ist und der Rock zu kurz. Die dürften zum Teil nicht das Haus verlassen. Wo ist der Unterschied? 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wen du meinst sowas sei tollerabel, dann gute Nacht Deutschland, dann können wir auch gleich jedem Faschisten seine Vorstellungen ausleben lassen. Warum diese dann noch bekämpfen wollen?


 Es gibt Gesetzbücher, und es gibt Verhalten innerhalb und außerhalb dieser. Wer sich außerhalb bewegt, bekommt Anzeigen und Strafen. Mehr muss ich nicht machen. Wenn meine Nachhilfekinder hier mit blauen Flecken und schlimmerem ankommen, gehe ich zum Jugendamt. Was denn sonst? Aber ich toleriere, dass andere Menschen innerhalb der Gesetze anderes leben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Daher sind für mich die Menschen in dieser Parallelgesellschaft auch keinen Deut besser als jeder Faschist, Linksextremist oder erzkonservative Christ, oder Gläubige einer anderen Religion und entsprechend gehören sie bekämpft und aus der Gesellschaft getilgt so gut es nur geht und nicht noch mit vermeintlicher Toleranz verteidigt!


 Getilgt klingt wie ... ich formuliere es nicht. Man kann auch innerhalb der Verfassung rechtsextrem sein und man kann ohne Straftaten zu begeben linksextrem sein und man kann friedlich andere Werte leben. Wer Gesetze bricht, wird vor Gericht gezogen. Es ist ganz einfach.  

 Aber pauschal alle Menschen einer Gruppe zu verurteilen, ist unerträglich. Nur darum geht es. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Und die Art und Weise, wie durch eine kleine Gruppe extremistischer Widerstandskämpfer, wir nennen sie alle über den Kamm gezogen Terroristen, eine ganze Religion ausgegrenzt wird, ist verräterisch.

 Es gibt genug bestens integrierte Muslime bei uns. Was ist so schwer daran, diese für den Verfassungsschutz zu gewinnen und radikale Imane zu ertappen? Das ist überhaupt kein Problem, man muss es nur machen und es wird gemacht. Wie immer hilft etwas mehr Geld für Justiz und Polizei. Das hilft viel besser, als ein tyrannisierender Mopp, der blind andere Menschen jagt

Und jetzt zum Thema zurück, welche Konsequenzen wir ziehenmüssen. "Ruhe bewahren" halte ich immer für vernünftigt:
_"... Der Erzbischof von Paris, Kardinal André Vingt-Trois, rief Katholiken dazu auf,  das "Spiel" der Terroristen nicht mitzuspielen. Die IS-Miliz wolle die  "Kinder der gleichen Familie gegeneinander aufbringen", warnte er...."_
Frankreich: "Der Islamische Staat will einen Burgerkrieg in Europa" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Dieser Meinung schließe ich mich an. Rechtspopulisten mit absurden Überlegungen kippen nur Öl ins Feuer.


----------



## Poulton (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Unabhängig von den vorrangegangen Beiträgen und passend zum Titel: Medien in Frankreich - Keine Bilder mehr von Terroristen | Deutschlandfunk
Man kann nur hoffen dass das Beispiel auch hier in Deutschland Schule macht, und solchen Leuten keine Plattform mehr geboten wird.


----------



## azzih (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Moslems waren eigentlich nie ein Problem solange bei uns hauptsächlich die Türken ansässig waren. Denn diese kamen aus dem Säkularen Staat, hatten mit Extremismus eigentlich nie was am Hut und auch sowas wie Burka ist auch aus dem Raum Saudi Arabien und kennt man in der Türkei nicht. Erst seit wir seit ca. 10 Jahren verstärkt von oft illegalen Marokkanern und Algeriern besucht werden, die leider häufig Drogenhandel und Kleinkriminalität betreiben, ist dieser Salafismus hier ein Thema geworden. 

Jetzt mit den Flüchtlingen aus Syrien und Afganistan, hat man  wieder ein neues Klientel dazubekommen. Diese mögen zwar größtenteils wirklich Schutzsuchende sein, leider sind sie aber oft ungebildetet, durch Krieg psychisch traumatisiert und bringen Antisemitismus und Frauenfeindlichkeit (aus unserer Sicht) mit sich. Dazu noch überproportional viele männliche Jugendliche, die dann halt dazu neigen ******** zu bauen wenn sie den ganzen Tag größtenteils nichts zu tun haben und Geld und Perspektiven nicht vorhanden sind.

Ich glaube nicht, das wir wirklich Terroristen mit den Asylsuchenden ins Land bekommen haben. Deutschland hat keine wirklichen Grenzen und wenn ein Terrorist in böser Absicht einreisen will, dann schafft er das auch ohne Asyl. Aber es gibt leider eine Vielzahl an weiteren Problemen durch viele Asylanten und ich sehe es ähnlich wie Frau Wagenknecht: Man sollte sich nur so viele Menschen ins Land holen wie man auch adäquat versorgen und betreuen kann. Wenn ich 200 ,größtenteils Jugendliche, halt in ne Unterkunft stecke und die den lieben langen Tag über Monate und Jahre nix zu tun haben, warum wundere ich mich dann dass das eskaliert?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



azzih schrieb:


> Moslems waren eigentlich nie ein Problem solange bei uns hauptsächlich die Türken ansässig waren. ...


Das kannst Du auf viele andere Gruppen ausdehen, die Perser, die zur Schahzeit und danach unter Komeni flohen sind bestens integriert, frühere Syrer und Libanesen habe ich auch durchweg weltoffen erlebt, immer bezogen auf die wenigen Einzelpersonen des direkten Kontaktes, statistisch ist meine Erfahrung nicht relevant. Und trotzdem, wenn ich das einschränkende Verhalten und die Autoritäten Verhältnisse in vielen Türkichen Familien gegenüber ihren Töchtern sehe, dann ist das weit von unserer Art zu leben entfernt. Nicht zwingend Gesetzeswidirg, aber doch befremdlich in aufgeklärten Zeiten. Aber es sind die unterdrpckten Frauen, die mit dem Rechtsstaat im Rücken offen "nein" sagen müssen.

Es gibt aber Regionen, in denen wir Europäer wirklich Dreck am Stecken haben. Wenn ich an den Algerienkrieg zurückdenke, dann gibt es offene Rechnungen gegen Frankreich. Aus welchem Leben kommen Afganen mach 35 Jahren Krieg im Land?  Ich bin immer noch dafür, Flüchtlinge unterschiedlich zu behandeln, je nach kultureller Anpassung. Das bekommt man in ein paar Gesprächen sehr gut heraus und man könnte mehrere Stufen von Freizügigkeit einführen. Das ist so im Gesetz nicht vorgesehen, aber es wäre ein Ansatz, um je nach zu erwartenden Problemen Förderungen intensiver und zielgerichteter zu gestalten, oder Menschen auch nur zum Übergang ein paar Monate oder Jahre im Lager das Lebensnotwendige zu geben und sie mit Wissen und Weiterbildung auszustatten, damit sie nach Kriegsende den Wiederaufbau in Angriff nehmen können. Das ist mir alles Lieber, als Grenzen dicht zu machen und Flüchtlinge zu beschießen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch dafür, Flüchtlinge unterschiedlich zu behandeln, je nach kultureller Anpassung. Das bekommt man in ein paar Gesprächen sehr gut heraus *und man könnte mehrere Stufen von Freizügigkeit einführen.*


Was meinst du konkret damit?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was meinst du konkret damit?


Das beschrieb ich schon häufiger, dass ich entgegen heutiger Praxis durchaus einverstanden wäre, wenn wir anstatt freier Beweglichkeit mit geschlossenen Lagern beginnen. Dieser Kompromiss, der juristisch erst geebnet werden müsste, wäre mir lieber, als Menschen an der Grenze anzulehnen. Gut ausgestattete Lager, mit ausreichend Lebensmitteln, Zelten, Containern, Bildungsmöglichkeiten, kleinen Handwerksarbeitstäten, etc, sozusagen kleine in sich geschlossenen Städte. Wer ein paar Wochen seine Friedfertigkeit zeigte, bekommt Ausgang, wer Arbeiten will und Arbeit findet, sollte das sehr schenll dürfen, aber große Teile würden vermutlich das Ende des Krieges in Syrien im Lager verbringen.

Das ist schwer mit allen Menschrechten vereinbar, aber diese Kröte wäre mir lieber, als die Grenzen dicht zu machen. Denn überall gehen die Feindseligkeiten los, Frankreich rüstet massiv auf, unsere Polizei auch und in der Summe wird eher eine Spirale der Gewalt, denn eine Begrenzung eintreten, befürchte ich.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich glaube auch das sowas in Deutschland eher nicht realisiert wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Hier passiert jetzt etwas, wovor französische Geistliche extra warnten, die rohe Gewalt schlägt zurück:
Frankreich: Korsikas Separatisten drohen dem Islamischen Staat - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Sicher ist es die einzige Sprache, die IS-Trottel verstehen, aber genau diesen Bürgerkrieg wollen sie in unser Land tragen.
Und wenn irgendwleche durchgeknallten Separatisten danach im Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn Prinzip ebenso meucheln,
dann haben die IS-Deppen erreicht, was sie erreichen wollen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich weiß nicht. Anonymous haben den IS auch schon mal gedroht und den Kampf angesagt. Davon hat man nie wieder was gehört.


----------



## Duvar (1. August 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Hier wir brauchen mehr Liebe auf der Welt:

Sevval Kayhan Hallo (Turkce Altyazı) - YouTube
Sevval Kayhan - Hello - YouTube

Sowas sollte die Konsequenz sein, also bitte mehr davon.


----------



## CranberryPie (6. August 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Belgien: Zwei Polizistinnen mit Machete attackiert | ZEIT ONLINE

Ich wüsste wirklich gerne, was die Hintergründe dieses Vorfalles waren. Offenkundig verlautete der junge Mann vor und während dem Begehen seiner bedauerlichen Einzeltat lautstark "Allahu Akbar". Völlig unklar, was er damit gemeint haben könnte. War er psychisch verwirrt? Vernachlässigt? Unglücklich verliebt? 

Wir werden es nie erfahren da die belgische, institutionell rassistische Polizei den armen, unschuldigen Kerl erschossen hat. Wäre es nicht möglich gewesen, den verwirrten, vernachlässigten und unglücklich verliebten Einzeltäter kampfumfähig zu schießen? Fragen!!


----------



## Nightslaver (6. August 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wie man uns zu verkaufen sucht das umfangreiche psychologische Betreuung ein Allheilmittel gegen arme verwirrte Attentäter wäre und statt Journalismus im öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehn lieber pädagogische Intervention betreibt:

Mit dem Zweiten sieht man schlechter | Telepolis


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Ich wüsste wirklich gerne, was die Hintergründe dieses Vorfalles waren. Offenkundig verlautete der junge Mann vor und während dem Begehen seiner bedauerlichen Einzeltat lautstark "Allahu Akbar". Völlig unklar, was er damit gemeint haben könnte. War er psychisch verwirrt? Vernachlässigt? Unglücklich verliebt?
> 
> Wir werden es nie erfahren da die belgische, institutionell rassistische Polizei den armen, unschuldigen Kerl erschossen hat. Wäre es nicht möglich gewesen, den verwirrten, vernachlässigten und unglücklich verliebten Einzeltäter kampfumfähig zu schießen? Fragen!!



War aber da bei Würzburg auch nicht anders. 

Ein Toter kann ja auch nichts über die Hintermänner erzählen. Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch gewollt, siehe NSU.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. August 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Axt-Attacke: Asylantrag wegen technischer Storung unentdeckt

Und da kommt keiner auf die Idee das evt. zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, sobald die Datenbank wieder funktioniert, nochmal zu überprüfen? 
Ach warum sollte man das auch, geht heute nicht, wayne interessiert das schon ob er bereits in Ungarn einen Antrag auf Asyl gestellt hatte, einfach schnell durch damit und aus den Augen aus dem Sinn, man sieht ja wo das geendet hat...


----------



## volvo242 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ist ja schrecklich, nicht

Gegen die Waffenexporte und Drohnen in den Ländern da unten regt sich kein Widerstand*,
aber wenn die ihre Familie dadurch verlieren und es vereinzelt den Mitunterstützern (Bürgern*) zurückzahlen wird ein Fass aufgemacht.


Eines der schönsten Beispiele zum Thema Doppelmoral, der letzten 20 Jahre.


----------



## Duvar (30. August 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr es schon mitbekommen habt, aber in der Türkei wurde ja von der PKK oder YPG ein türkischer Panzer abgeschossen mit einer deutschen Panzerabwehrrakete MILAN. (1 Toter und 2 verletzte)
Kurz & Klar - Chronik | Facebook

Viele Türken sind nicht gerade erfreut darüber und auch hier dieser Typ hat einige interessante Videos, damit man mal die Sicht vieler Türken sehen kann Bilgili Uretmen - Chronik | Facebook
Könnt ja mal bei Interesse die ersten paar aktuellen Videos euch anschauen, nur um mal ein bissl Einblick zu erhalten, damit man halt beide Seiten der Medaille betrachtet.
Passt das eigentlich zu diesem Thema oder passt dies erst, wenn die Türkei in der EU ist im Jahre 3899


----------



## OField (13. September 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Liegt vielleicht daran, dass mich noch nie ein Anschlag persönlich getroffen hat. Aber ich habe genauso wenig Angst vor Terrorismus wie vor 20 Jahren als ich noch in die Grundschule ging. Man muss eigentlich wirklich eher Angst vor den politischen Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## QUAD4 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

hamsterkäufe, terrorgefahr etc.

ich bin ziemlich sicher das demnächst was ansteht. vieleicht sogar bei den wiesen in bayern https://steemit.com/deutsch/@oliver-janich/video-warnung-vor-oktoberfestanschlag

auf der anderen seite wenn ich mir so wolfgang eggert durchlesen dann könnte auch berlin dran sein. vieleicht ein anschlag in der größe des 11septembers. so eine art miniatombombe oder änliches.
sein buch und interview mit dem titel "erst manhattan dann berlin" Erst Manhattan dann Berlin 2009 FULL - YouTube
Erst Manhattan - Dann Berlin: Messianisten-Netzwerke treiben zum Weltenende: Amazon.de: Wolfgang Eggert: Bucher

jetzt wird sogar die polizei entwaffnet außerdienstlich und das obwohl alle auf regierungsebene wissen das in deutschland die terrorgefahr seit der offenhaltung der grenzen. einfach nur krass.
Behorde  entwaffnet Polizeibeamte - kurier.at hier ist zwar von österreich die rede aber erstens ist deutschland nicht weg weg davon und zweitens dauerts vermutlich nicht lange bis sowas auch hier diktiert wird. wenns nicht inoffiziell schon ist.

das ganze ausmaß ist so grob fahrlässig das man nur noch davon ausgehen muss das was alles passiert bei den entscheidungsträgern 100%ig bewusst ist. hier kann nicht mehr von fehlern oder sonstigem reden. UNMÖGLICH.


edit: oliver janichs aktuelles videostatement anhand berichte aus der offiziellen presse.
Warnung vor Oktoberfestanschlag - Asylanten jagen Dirndl-Madchen - YouTube


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Schweden: Zeigen der IS-Flagge ist in Schweden legal

Ohne Worte. Und die Begründung der Staatsanwältin spottet da auch jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schweden: Zeigen der IS-Flagge ist in Schweden legal
> 
> Ohne Worte. Und die Begründung der Staatsanwältin spottet da auch jeder Beschreibung.



Wieso?
Schweden ist ein Rechtsstaat. Das Gericht hat geprüft und es als i.O. angesehen, da es auf dem Fascebook Profil keinerlei Aufforderungen für den IS gab.


----------



## Amon (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Welches Signal aber durch solche Urteile gesendet wird interessiert niemanden.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Amon schrieb:


> Welches Signal aber durch solche Urteile gesendet wird interessiert niemanden.



Es ist immer ein Einzelfall, jeder Fall wird für sich geprüft und dann geurteilt. Das ist in Schweden nicht anders als in Deutschland.
Daher sollte man bei solchen Urteilen nie pauschalisieren -- wird aber leider immer gemacht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Auch ein Rechtsstaat kann Fehlurteile fällen, wie im vorliegenden Fall geschehen.

Es gibt keinen logischen Grund die Fahne des IS (die für Terror und Unfreiheit steht) zu erlauben. Deshalb ist sie auch in Deutschland verboten. Aber Schweden wird den Preis für seine falsche Politik früher oder später noch bezahlen (die erste Auswüchse dieser falschen Politik gehen ja schon los).

Mir tun vorallem die Schweden leid, die die Ergebnisse dieser falschen Politik irgendwann mal ausbaden müssen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber Schweden wird den Preis für seine falsche Politik früher oder später noch bezahlen



Ist das jetzt eine Aufforderung zum Terroranschlag in Schweden oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Laudian (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen logischen Grund die Fahne des IS (die für Terror und Unfreiheit steht) zu erlauben.



In Schweden gilt (genau wie in Deutschland):
Etwas ist solange erlaubt, bis es verboten wird.

Dass es keinen Grund gibt, etwas zu erlauben, heißt also noch lange nicht, dass es verboten ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt eine Aufforderung zum Terroranschlag in Schweden oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


Natürlich nicht. Es ist lediglich eine Feststellung.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Es ist lediglich eine Feststellung.



Aber woran machst du die fest?
Weil ein Gericht in Schweden in einem Einzelfall geurteilt hat?
Gab es hier in Deutschland auch. Beachte diesen Thread.
Bamberger Richter erkennen Kinderehe an
Es sind immer Einzelfälle und daher sollte man nicht pauschalisieren oder verallgemeinern. 
Im Artikel steht doch auch drin, dass die schwedische Staatsanwaltschaft keinerlei Hinweise auf eine Untersützung des IS gefunden hat. Hätte sie was gefunden, wäre das Urteil sicher anders ausgefallen.


----------



## Amon (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Schweden wird der erste failed State in Europa, danach folgt Frankreich und später dann Deutschland. Man muss sich einfach nur mal ansehen was gerade überall abgeht.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Laudian schrieb:


> In Schweden gilt (genau wie in Deutschland):
> Etwas ist solange erlaubt, bis es verboten wird.



Absolut korrekt. 



Laudian schrieb:


> Dass es keinen Grund gibt, etwas zu erlauben, heißt also noch lange nicht, dass es verboten ist.



Auch das ist richtig. Hier allerdings hat sich ja eine Chance angeboten höchstrichterlich zu urteilen, dass die IS Fahne verboten ist.

Dadurch, dass man den Angeklagten freigesprochen hat und die IS Fahne für legal erklärt hat, hat man die IS Fahne (und die kranke Ideologie die dahinter steht) gewissermaßen legitimiert. Ein Kniefall vor der Intoleranz. Und genau das ist falsch.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber woran machst du die fest?
> Weil ein Gericht in Schweden in einem Einzelfall geurteilt hat?



Weil das Gericht ein *Fehl*urteil gefällt hat. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Gab es hier in Deutschland auch. Beachte diesen Thread.
> Bamberger Richter erkennen Kinderehe an
> Es sind immer Einzelfälle und daher sollte man nicht pauschalisieren oder verallgemeinern.



Doch gerade da kann man sehr wohl pauschalisieren oder verallgemeinern. Kinderehen gehören (aus gutem Grund) verboten. Der Thread ist eher ein gutes Beispiel, dass es auch in Deutschland Fehlurteile gibt.

Und der Gedankengang hinter diesem Fehlurteil ist der selbe wie in Schweden. Ein Kniefall vor einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Im Artikel steht doch auch drin, dass die schwedische Staatsanwaltschaft keinerlei Hinweise auf eine Untersützung des IS gefunden hat. Hätte sie was gefunden, wäre das Urteil sicher anders ausgefallen.



Stimmt, so eine Fahne auf dem Profilbild hat ja nichts zu sagen. Angesichts dessen was der IS auch bereits in Europa angerichtet hat, ist dieses Urteil ein Hohn und Schlag ins Gesichts eines jeden Angehörigen der Opfer von Terroranschlägen in Paris, Brüssel und Nizza verloren hat.



Amon schrieb:


> Schweden wird der erste failed State in Europa, danach folgt Frankreich und später dann Deutschland. Man muss sich einfach nur mal ansehen was gerade überall abgeht.



So wird es wohl kommen. Schweden muss ja schon die ersten Ergebnisse seiner falschen Politik erleben. Juden verlassen das Land wegen dem importieren Antisemitismus und was Vergewaltigungen angeht ist Schweden mittlerweile unter alle Industrienationen führend.


----------



## Laudian (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier allerdings hat sich ja eine Chance angeboten höchstrichterlich zu urteilen, dass die IS Fahne verboten ist.



Richter sollen aber keine Politik machen, sondern Gesetze anwenden / auslegen. Wenn es kein Gesetz gibt, dass die IS-Fahne verbietet, dann hat ein Richter auch nichts anderes zu entscheiden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Laudian schrieb:


> Richter sollen aber keine Politik machen, sondern Gesetze anwenden / auslegen. Wenn es kein Gesetz gibt, dass die IS-Fahne verbietet, dann hat ein Richter auch nichts anderes zu entscheiden.



Es gibt ja ein Gesetz in Schweden. Jenes für das er angeklagt wurde. Aber die Erklärung der Staatsanwältin ist von einem beispielosen Zynismus geprägt.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So wird es wohl kommen. Schweden muss ja schon die ersten Ergebnisse seiner falschen Politik erleben. Juden verlassen das Land wegen dem importieren Antisemitismus und was Vergewaltigungen angeht ist Schweden mittlerweile unter alle Industrienationen führend.




Du weißt schon, dass die Juden nicht nur vor Muslimen, sondern genau so vor Neonazis fliehen? Antisemitismus ist nicht nur im Islam ein Problem. Genau wie Nazis nicht nur in Deutschland ein Problem sind. Nazis sind wohl in Ordnung, zumindest im Vergleich zu Flüchtlingen.

Genau wie die Vergewaltigungen: eine frauenfeindliche Grundstimmung hat bisher dafür gesorgt, dass viele Schwedinnen für Vergewaltigungen kritisiert und runtergemacht worden. Stichwort "selbst Schuld, hättest du dich eben gewehrt". Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist Schweden in dieser Statistik schon länger vorne.
Beim Festival z.B., das dieses Jahr dank der Vergewaltigungen in den Medien war, sind 5 von 7 Vergewaltiger eben nicht Flüchtlinge gewesen. Das ist ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Problem. Zwei sind zwar relativ gesehen immer noch zu viel, aber das Vergewaltigungsproblem auf Flüchtlinge zu beschränken ist an der Realität vorbei und billiger Populismus.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass in Schweden der Vergewaltigungsbegriff weiter gefasst ist und Serientaten anders berechnet werden. Sowohl der Vergleich im historischen Kontext als auch der Vergleich mit anderen europäischen Ländern ist also Schwachsinn.
Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie sich die rechten Antifeministen und Frauenfeinde der AfD usw. zu großen Feministen aufschwingen, sobald die Frauenfeindlichkeit mal nicht von Rechts kommt...


Wenn es um einen "failed state" geht muss man leider sagen, dass wir mit Sachsen den ersten schon haben. Die Exekutive ist vollkommen unfähig, sei es nun die Regierung oder die Polizei, und die Gesellschaft ergeht sich in Teilen in paranoidem Rassismus, während wir ohne Zivilcourage schon möglicherweise den ersten größeren Anschlag eines Islamisten gehabt hätten.
Dass die rechte Bedrohungen beim Diskutieren über einen möglichen "failed state" außer Acht gelassen wird wundert mich aber nicht. Gefahren wie die der Reichsdeppen (schon der zweite Angriff mit Schusswaffen auf Polizisten dieses Jahr, dieses mal sogar tödlich...) werden konsequent ignoriert. Dabei lehnen die die BRD genau so ab wie islamistische Terroristen und die jüngste Vergangenheit zeigt leider genau die selbe Gewaltbereitschaft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass die Juden nicht nur vor Muslimen, sondern genau so vor Neonazis fliehen?



Dafür hast du sicher auch Belege oder?

Das liest sich für meine Begriffe nämlich ziemlich anders:

Schweden: Hass im Norden | Judische Allgemeine
Antisemitismus: Das schwedische Malmo vertreibt seine Juden - WELT
20 Minuten - Ein schwedischer Reporter testet den Judenhass - News
Neuer Antisemitismus: Wieder bedroht: Europas Juden – Bayernkurier

Und (leider) gibt es diese Entwicklung auch bereits in Deutschland:

Zentralrat der Juden warnt vor Tragen der Kippa - WELT



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Antisemitismus ist nicht nur im Islam ein Problem.



Richtig, Antisemitismus gibt es auch in anderen ideologischen Strömungen. Aber der meiste Antisemitismus geht im Moment vom Islam aus. Und gerade wir in Deutschland haben angesichts unserer Geschichte die moralische Pflicht dafür zu sorgen, dass Antisemitismus nicht wieder überhandnimmt. 

Und das heißt, dass wir als ersten Schritt den Antisemitismus und seine Ursache auch klar benennen.  



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Genau wie Nazis nicht nur in Deutschland ein Problem sind. Nazis sind wohl in Ordnung, zumindest im Vergleich zu Flüchtlingen.



Du findest Nazis in Ordnung? Komisches Weltbild. Ich empfinde den Nationalsozialismus ja eher als verbrecherische und mörderische Gewaltideologie, aber da wohl jeder seine eigene Wertevorstellung.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Genau wie die Vergewaltigungen: eine frauenfeindliche Grundstimmung hat bisher dafür gesorgt, dass viele Schwedinnen für Vergewaltigungen kritisiert und runtergemacht worden. Stichwort "selbst Schuld, hättest du dich eben gewehrt". Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist Schweden in dieser Statistik schon länger vorne.



Und auch für diese Behauptung hast du Belege? Denn auch hier sieht die Realität anders aus.

https://www.bayernkurier.de/ausland/9476-afrikas-vergewaltiger-im-hohen-norden



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Beim Festival z.B., das dieses Jahr dank der Vergewaltigungen in den Medien war, sind 5 von 7 Vergewaltiger eben nicht Flüchtlinge gewesen. Das ist ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Problem. Zwei sind zwar relativ gesehen immer noch zu viel, aber das Vergewaltigungsproblem auf Flüchtlinge zu beschränken ist an der Realität vorbei und billiger Populismus.



Wie man im Artikel zuvor gesehen hat, ist es leider bittere Realität. 

Da man auf der englischen Wikipedia den Text „bereinigt“ hat (war wohl zu ehrlich), hier mal ein alter Post von mir, als in der englischen Wiki noch die Wahrheit stand.  



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass in Schweden der Vergewaltigungsbegriff weiter gefasst ist und Serientaten anders berechnet werden. Sowohl der Vergleich im historischen Kontext als auch der Vergleich mit anderen europäischen Ländern ist also Schwachsinn.



Achso der Vergewaltigungsbegriff ist also „weiter gefasst“. Was heißt das? Oder ist das hier ein Versuch des belieben „Victim-Blaming“?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn es um einen "failed state" geht muss man leider sagen, dass wir mit Sachsen den ersten schon haben.



Wieso? Weil da die Bevölkerung ihr Demonstrationsrecht noch wahrnimmt und sich nicht die „alternativlose“ Politik gefallen lässt?

Vielleicht sollte man mal seine Politik überdenken, anstatt über das Volk zu schimpfen, dass diese Politik nicht will.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die Exekutive ist vollkommen unfähig, sei es nun die Regierung oder die Polizei, und die Gesellschaft ergeht sich in Teilen in paranoidem Rassismus,



Quelle?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> während wir ohne Zivilcourage schon möglicherweise den ersten größeren Anschlag eines Islamisten gehabt hätten.



London, Madrid, Paris (2x), Brüssel und Nizza schon vergessen? Wir hatten in Europa schon größere Anschläge.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Dass die rechte Bedrohungen beim Diskutieren über einen möglichen "failed state" außer Acht gelassen wird wundert mich aber nicht.



Du hast absolut Recht. 

Die rechte Bedrohung hat in London 56 Menschen, in Madrid 191 Menschen, in Paris einmal 11 und einmal 130 Menschen, in Brüssel 35 Menschen und in Nizza 86 Menschen ermordet.

Wir müssen dringend unsere Bemühungen im Kampf gegen Rechts verstärken. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Gefahren wie die der Reichsdeppen (schon der zweite Angriff mit Schusswaffen auf Polizisten dieses Jahr, dieses mal sogar tödlich...) werden konsequent ignoriert.



Werden sie? Ich finde in den Medien überall Berichterstattung. Wo genau wird das jetzt ignoriert?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Dabei lehnen die die BRD genau so ab wie islamistische Terroristen und die jüngste Vergangenheit zeigt leider genau die selbe Gewaltbereitschaft.



Stimmt. Qualität und Quantität dieses Mordes ist absolut der gleiche wie bei den islamischen Terroristen. 

Danke, dass du mir die Augen geöffnet hast.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dafür hast du sicher auch Belege oder?
> 
> Das liest sich für meine Begriffe nämlich ziemlich anders:
> 
> ...




Mal im Ernst, Bayernkurier und Welt als Quellen?

Naja, wie dem auch sei, dass Neonazis in den Gebieten Schwedens ein Problem sind, wo auch der islamistische Antisemitismus eins ist, ist ja nicht wirklich ein Geheimnis. Ganz interessant ist dabei, dass Malmö in beiden Fällen ein Zentrum zu sein scheint.

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gese...ngriff-durch-neonazis-in-malmoe-a-959819.html

Noch interessanter und wichtiger: das ganze hat wenig mit der aktuellen Flüchtlingskrise zu tun! Das Ganze ist viel mehr ein Beispiel für schlechte Integration. Nach den 1975 erlassenen Gesetzen, die Ausländern quasi dieselben Rechte einräumten wie Schweden, gab es eine Einwanderungswelle, aber anstatt die Einwanderer zu integrieren lebten die natürlich in Ghettos an Stadträndern unter sich und wurden von der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung abgehängt. Was zu Kriminalität führte, die wiederum Rassismus und Rechtsradikalismus stärkte. Beide Gruppen weisen insofern parallelen auf, als dass sie ihre aktuelle Situation vor allem auf andere, in diesem Fall Juden oder eben den Staat oder so schieben.

http://www.zeit.de/1998/47/Der_Traum_vom_Glueck_in_Schweden

Der Artikel ist von 1998 und beschreibt damals schon die gesellschaftliche Situation der Abgehängten, inklusive Übergriffen auf Frauen, hohe Kriminalität und Anschlägen von Neonazis.

Diese Frustration auf beiden Seiten führt dann dazu, dass Neonazis und radikale Muslime quasi auf derselben Seite kämpfen.

http://www.3sat.de/page/?source=/kulturzeit/themen/144953/index.html

Aber wie gesagt, dass ist auch keine neue durch aktuelle Ereignisse befeuerte Entwicklung, sondern es handelt sich hier um von der Gesellschaft abgehängte Einwanderer und Schweden. Folgen einer verfehlten Wirtschafts- (keine Arbeitsplätze->höhere Kriminalität und steigender Frust), Integrations- (Ghettos) und Bildungspolitik (Nazis).






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, Antisemitismus gibt es auch in anderen ideologischen Strömungen. Aber der meiste Antisemitismus geht im Moment vom Islam aus. Und gerade wir in Deutschland haben angesichts unserer Geschichte die moralische Pflicht dafür zu sorgen, dass Antisemitismus nicht wieder überhandnimmt.
> 
> Und das heißt, dass wir als ersten Schritt den Antisemitismus und seine Ursache auch klar benennen.




Wie du richtig sagst, ist es unsere moralische Pflicht. Aber wenn wir uns auf einen Antisemitismus versteifen und gleichzeitig den der Nazis aus dem Blickfeld verlieren bringt das auch nichts.
Außerdem verstehe ich zwar, wieso wir im historischen Kontext im Bezug auf Antisemitismus besonders sensibel sein sollten, trotzdem bleibt ein Mensch für mich in erster Linie ein Mensch. Wer andere wegen seiner Herkunft oder seiner Religion, und da schließe ich AUCH den Islam mit ein (!) ablehnt ist für mich nicht besser als die islamistischen Antisemiten.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du findest Nazis in Ordnung? Komisches Weltbild. Ich empfinde den Nationalsozialismus ja eher als verbrecherische und mörderische Gewaltideologie, aber da wohl jeder seine eigene Wertevorstellung.










Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und auch für diese Behauptung hast du Belege? Denn auch hier sieht die Realität anders aus.
> 
> https://www.bayernkurier.de/ausland/9476-afrikas-vergewaltiger-im-hohen-norden




Bayernkurier... Um es nochmal hervorzuheben: die Parteizeitung einer zumindest in Teilen Rechtspopulistischen Partei ist nicht unbedingt die beste Quelle.

Über die grundsätzliche Stimmung bezüglich der Vergewaltigungen siehe hier:
http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zei...weden-festivals-sexuelle-uebergriffe-bravalla

Interessant sind hier die Parallelen zum Rassistenproblem.
Aus dem Artikel der Zeit:
"Dabei sind sexuelle Übergriffe, sei es bei Festivals, im Park oder in der U-Bahn, auch in Schweden keineswegs neu, sagt Olga Persson. Sie ist Generaldirektorin von Unizon, einem Dachverband von 130 Frauenrechtsorganisationen in Schweden. "Lange Zeit war das Thema so tabuisiert, und Frauen, die Übergriffe öffentlich machten, mussten sich oft anhören, sie seien selbst schuld. Diese Tendenz gibt es immer noch, selbst in Schweden, aber es wird besser.""

Von 3sat weiter oben:
"Kesselman, der 2004 von Detroit nach Malmö kam, findet Bullerbü und die Schweden nämlich nicht frei, sondern feige. Es zeige Ignoranz anstelle von Toleranz: ”Man scheut Konflikte", sagt er. "Man kann sagen, dass die Schweden versucht haben, sich herauszuhalten. Die Schweden wollen keine Konflikte und sich da nicht einmischen. Ich vermute, dass manche sogar glauben, es sei die Schuld der Juden, dass wir angegriffen werden.""




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie man im Artikel zuvor gesehen hat, ist es leider bittere Realität.
> 
> Da man auf der englischen Wikipedia den Text „bereinigt“ hat (war wohl zu ehrlich), hier mal ein alter Post von mir, als in der englischen Wiki noch die Wahrheit stand.




Ich kann mich irren, aber "charged of rape" bedeutet doch nur, dass eine Anklage stattfand, oder? Ob tatsächlich eine Vergewaltigung vorlag steht da nicht.
Zumal "foreign born" überhaupt keine Rolle spielen sollte. Das können genau so gut Finnen, Norweger oder Deutsche sein. So unklar und populistisch wie das da aufgearbeitet wurde wundert mich nicht, dass es gelöscht wurde.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso der Vergewaltigungsbegriff ist also „weiter gefasst“. Was heißt das? Oder ist das hier ein Versuch des belieben „Victim-Blaming“?




Das heißt einfach nur, dass das, was in Schweden eine Vergewaltigung ist, in anderen Ländern evtl. "nur" sexuelle Nötigung ist. Außerdem wird in Schweden bei Fällen, wo Täter und Opfer gleich sind, jeder einzelne Übergriff einzeln gezählt, während es in anderen Ländern als ein Fall behandelt wird. Wenn jemand also in Schweden seine Frau 10 Mal vergewaltigt kann das unter Umständen in Schweden als 10 Vergewaltigungen gezählt werden, während es in manchen anderen Ländern ein einziger Fall von sexueller Nötigung wäre. Und das ist ja schon ein kleiner Unterschied.
Bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass es kein Problem mit sexuellen Übergriffen in Schweden gibt. Nur sind die Zahlen eben schlicht nicht zu vergleichen und Versuche, dies trotzdem zu tun, billiger Populismus.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil da die Bevölkerung ihr Demonstrationsrecht noch wahrnimmt und sich nicht die „alternativlose“ Politik gefallen lässt?
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man mal seine Politik überdenken, anstatt über das Volk zu schimpfen, dass diese Politik nicht will.




Achso, woanders wird nicht demonstriert und man lässt sich alles gefallen? Was für ein Schwachsinn.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Quelle?




Exekutive: kompletter Fall Al-Bakr, muss man sicher nicht mehr viel zu sagen, aber auch in der Vergangenheit: wie nahe die Polizei und Justiz ganz weit außen am rechten Rand stehen sieht man auch am Fall Lothar König
Gesellschaft: Übergriffe in Bautzen, Clausnitz usw., Angriffe auf die Pressefreiheit bei Pegida und Legida...

http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zei...en-rechte-fluechtlinge-schlaegerei-eskalation
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausschreitungen_gegen_Flüchtlinge_in_Clausnitz
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/dresden-angriffe-auf-journalisten-bei-pegida-demo-1.2700619
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/pegida-in-dresden-angriffe-auf-journalisten-a-1055170.html
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuillet...alt-gegen-journalisten-nimmt-zu-14012492.html






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> London, Madrid, Paris (2x), Brüssel und Nizza schon vergessen? Wir hatten in Europa schon größere Anschläge.




Ich bezog mich ausschließlich darauf, dass man nicht überall in Deutschland auf Mithilfe von Flüchtlingen angewiesen ist, um Terroristen zu stoppen, und dass die Polizei nicht überall dermaßen unfähig ist. Die Sauerland-Gruppe konnte man ja auch stoppen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast absolut Recht.
> 
> Die rechte Bedrohung hat in London 56 Menschen, in Madrid 191 Menschen, in Paris einmal 11 und einmal 130 Menschen, in Brüssel 35 Menschen und in Nizza 86 Menschen ermordet.
> 
> Wir müssen dringend unsere Bemühungen im Kampf gegen Rechts verstärken.




181 bekannte Tote durch rechtsextreme Gewalt in Deutschland seit 1990 und auf der anderen Seite bisher kein geglückter Anschlag in Deutschland, bei mehreren Versuchen. Für mich sieht das so aus, als würden wir hierzulande über eine recht ordentliche Abwehr des islamistischen Terrors verfügen, während wir bei rechtem Terror Nachholbedarf haben. Ausnahme ist nach den jüngsten Ereignissen leider Sachsen, die nicht fähig zu sein scheinen, gegen irgendeine Form von Terror vorzugehen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Werden sie? Ich finde in den Medien überall Berichterstattung. Wo genau wird das jetzt ignoriert?




Ok, ich korrigiere mich: wurden konsequent ignoriert. Selbst zum Fall Adrian Ursache hat man ja relativ wenig gelesen. Es musste leider wohl erst einer sterben... Natürlich hat man sich auch immer mal wieder ein wenig über den Fitzek lustig gemacht, aber der ist ja an sich eher harmlos.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt. Qualität und Quantität dieses Mordes ist absolut der gleiche wie bei den islamischen Terroristen.
> 
> Danke, dass du mir die Augen geöffnet hast.




Wie gesagt, ist mir völlig egal. Wer unseren Staat und die Demokratie ablehnt, gegen diesen vorgeht und verfassungs- und menschenfeindliches Gedankengut verbreitet, egal ob als Islamist oder besorgter Bürger, gehört für mich im Grunde ausgewiesen. Schon klar, geht bei letzteren nicht, aber wenn es hier so unerträglich ist, warum hauen die dann nicht selbst einfach ab?

Wahlweise kann man die Psychos ja einfach ausnahmsweise nach den von ihnen gewünschten Gesetzen verurteilen.
http://www.der-postillon.com/2016/10/hinrichtung-deutsches-reich.html


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch das ist richtig. Hier allerdings hat sich ja eine Chance angeboten höchstrichterlich zu urteilen, dass die IS Fahne verboten ist.



Wie gesagt, der Richter entscheidet nach geltendem Recht. Schweden müsste die IS Fahne erst durch ein Gesetz verbieten. Ergo muss der Richter jeden einzelnen Fall prüfen und entsprechend urteilen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass man den Angeklagten freigesprochen hat und die IS Fahne für legal erklärt hat, hat man die IS Fahne (und die kranke Ideologie die dahinter steht) gewissermaßen legitimiert. Ein Kniefall vor der Intoleranz. Und genau das ist falsch.



Das ist eben falsch und hatte ich schon erklärt, aber das siehst du ja immer nie. 
Ein Urteil ist für deinen einen Einzelfall gefällt worden. Was mit dem nächsten ist, der mit einer IS Fahne durch die Stadt läuft, wird in einem neuen Prozess und neuem Urteil erklärt.
Du pauschalisierst einfach wieder.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil das Gericht ein *Fehl*urteil gefällt hat. Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?



Aus deiner Sicht vielleicht, aber du machst ja nicht die Gesetze -- zum Glück  -- und daher muss sich ein Richter an geltende Gesetze halten.
Ich z.B. finde es blöd, dass die VW Manager noch nicht im Knast sitzen, weil sie betrogen haben. Ich muss mich damit abfinden, wie die Gerichte entscheiden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, so eine Fahne auf dem Profilbild hat ja nichts zu sagen. Angesichts dessen was der IS auch bereits in Europa angerichtet hat, ist dieses Urteil ein Hohn und Schlag ins Gesichts eines jeden Angehörigen der Opfer von Terroranschlägen in Paris, Brüssel und Nizza verloren hat.



Der Angeklagte hat ja erklärt, dass es ihm um das Symbol ginge und das haben die IS Leute eben für ihre Zwecke missbraucht.
Genauso gab es das Hakenkreuz auch schon vor Hitler, nur identifiziert man heute damit nur noch das dritte Reich.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ist mir völlig egal. Wer unseren Staat und die Demokratie ablehnt, gegen diesen vorgeht und verfassungs- und menschenfeindliches Gedankengut verbreitet, egal ob als Islamist oder besorgter Bürger, gehört für mich im Grunde ausgewiesen. Schon klar, geht bei letzteren nicht, aber wenn es hier so unerträglich ist, warum hauen die dann nicht selbst einfach ab?



Weil sie woanders kein Hartz 4 bekommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, Bayernkurier und Welt als Quellen?



Ja ganz im Ernst, es sei denn du kannst mir inhaltliche Fehler in den Artikeln zeigen. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Naja, wie dem auch sei, dass Neonazis in den Gebieten Schwedens ein Problem sind, wo auch der islamistische Antisemitismus eins ist, ist ja nicht wirklich ein Geheimnis. Ganz interessant ist dabei, dass Malmö in beiden Fällen ein Zentrum zu sein scheint.



Schweden: Malmo verdrangt sein neues Antisemitismus-Problem - WELT

Das es auch Nazis gibt, die ein Problem sind, bestreitet doch niemand. Sie sind aber nicht treibende Kraft des Antisemitismus in Schweden. Der geht von einer ganz bestimmen Gruppe aus. 

Kann jeder auch hier in Deutschland im Selbstversuch testen. 

Mit der Israel-Fahne auf die Fanmeile: Bespuckt, bedroht und beschimpft - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

Ergebnis: 

Mehr oder weniger angefeindet, wird man auch von Deutschen, richtige Aggression geht aber wieder mal von einer bestimmen Gruppe aus. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Noch interessanter und wichtiger: das ganze hat wenig mit der aktuellen Flüchtlingskrise zu tun!



Absolut korrekt. Das Problem sitzt hier:

Antisemitismus (nach 1945) – Wikipedia

Antisemitismus: So eng war der Pakt der Nazis mit Muslimen - WELT



der-sack88 schrieb:


> das Ganze ist viel mehr ein Beispiel für schlechte Integration.



Das hingegen ist schlicht falsch. Die Gründe kannst du den einen Absatz zuvor verlinkten Artikeln entnehmen.

Zitat aus dem Wikiartikel: 



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Laut einer vom Bundesinnenministerium beauftragten Studie aus dem Jahr 2007 tendieren muslimische Schüler überdurchschnittlich stark zu antisemitischen Vorurteilen. Von 500 befragten jungen, in Deutschland aufgewachsenen Muslimen stimmten 15,7 % dem Satz zu, dass Menschen jüdischen Glaubens überheblich und geldgierig seien. Die Zustimmung zu diesem Vorurteil war damit *doppelt so hoch wie bei anderen Einwanderer-Jugendlichen* und fast dreimal so hoch wie in der originär deutschen Altersgruppe.



Also bei anderen Einwanderern ist Antisemitismus nicht so verbreitet, wie bei Muslimen. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nach den 1975 erlassenen Gesetzen, die Ausländern quasi dieselben Rechte einräumten wie Schweden, gab es eine Einwanderungswelle, aber anstatt die Einwanderer zu integrieren lebten die natürlich in Ghettos an Stadträndern unter sich und wurden von der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung abgehängt. Was zu Kriminalität führte, die wiederum Rassismus und Rechtsradikalismus stärkte. Beide Gruppen weisen insofern parallelen auf, als dass sie ihre aktuelle Situation vor allem auf andere, in diesem Fall Juden oder eben den Staat oder so schieben.



Jaja, das alte Märchen von der „schlechten Integration“. Warum begehen eigentlich anderen Einwanderergruppen, die genauso „schlecht integriert“ sind, nicht so viele Terroranschläge und antisemitische Verbrechen?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist von 1998 und beschreibt damals schon die gesellschaftliche Situation der Abgehängten, inklusive Übergriffen auf Frauen, hohe Kriminalität und Anschlägen von Neonazis. Diese Frustration auf beiden Seiten führt dann dazu, dass Neonazis und radikale Muslime quasi auf derselben Seite kämpfen.



Weil der Nationalsozialismus und der Islam dasselbe Feindbild haben. Ergo ist Islamkritik nichts anderes als Antifaschismus. 

Es ist mir nach wie vor unverständlich wie man diese Gewaltideologien in Schutz nehmen kann.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, dass ist auch keine neue durch aktuelle Ereignisse befeuerte Entwicklung, sondern es handelt sich hier um von der Gesellschaft abgehängte Einwanderer und Schweden. Folgen einer verfehlten Wirtschafts- (keine Arbeitsplätze->höhere Kriminalität und steigender Frust), Integrations- (Ghettos) und Bildungspolitik (Nazis).



Und doch fehlt nur eine Gruppe überproportional häufig auf. Und interessanterweise waren z.B. die Attentäter vom 11. September keine abgehängten Menschen.

Das waren Studenten denen alle Möglichkeiten offen standen in Deutschland. Aber eine gewisse Ideologie hat sie dazu gebracht 3000 Menschen zu ermorden.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie du richtig sagst, ist es unsere moralische Pflicht. Aber wenn wir uns auf einen Antisemitismus versteifen und gleichzeitig den der Nazis aus dem Blickfeld verlieren bringt das auch nichts.



Es geht um eine richtige Betrachtung. Der Antisemitismus geht nämlich zum größten Teil *nicht* von Nazis aus. 

Deshalb muss jene Gruppe, die am meisten für Antisemitismus verantwortlich ist, in das Zentrum der Beobachtung gerückt werden.

Dafür müsste man das Ganze aber erstmal konsequent benennen. Daran hapert es ja schon.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Außerdem verstehe ich zwar, wieso wir im historischen Kontext im Bezug auf Antisemitismus besonders sensibel sein sollten, trotzdem bleibt ein Mensch für mich in erster Linie ein Mensch.



Und weiter? Wurde diesen Leuten hier irgendwo das Menschsein abgesprochen?


der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wer andere wegen seiner Herkunft oder seiner Religion, und da schließe ich AUCH den Islam mit ein (!) ablehnt ist für mich nicht besser als die islamistischen Antisemiten.



Natürlich ist man da besser. 

Wer eine judenfeindliche Ideologie ablehnt, ist in jedem Fall besser als der Anhänger eben dieser judenfeindlichen Ideologie.

Wer den Nationalsozialismus ablehnt, ist doch auch besser als ein Anhänger des Nationalsozialismus. 

Oder etwa nicht?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Bayernkurier... Um es nochmal hervorzuheben: die Parteizeitung einer zumindest in Teilen Rechtspopulistischen Partei ist nicht unbedingt die beste Quelle.



Du solltest mal mehr auf den Inhalt, als auf die Quelle eingehen. Oder mir wahlweise mal die inhaltlichen Fehler aufzeigen. Bis dahin ist der Bayerkurier genauso eine gute Quelle, wie jede andere auch. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Über die grundsätzliche Stimmung bezüglich der Vergewaltigungen siehe hier: Schweden: Welche schwedischen Werte? | ZEIT ONLINE



Und? Was hat das mit dem Grundproblem zu tun?

Die meisten Vergewaltigungen in Schweden, werden nicht durch Schweden begangen. Warum hängst du dich mit aller Macht und Gewalt an diesem einem Ereignis auf? 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich irren, aber "charged of rape" bedeutet doch nur, dass eine Anklage stattfand, oder? Ob tatsächlich eine Vergewaltigung vorlag steht da nicht.



Das entscheidende Wort ist in diesem Zusammenhang „committed“ (begangen). 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Zumal "foreign born" überhaupt keine Rolle spielen sollte.



Wenn es keine statische Abweichung gibt, dann hast du Recht, dann sollte es keine Rolle spielen. 

Wenn aber "foreign born" aber eine fünffach höhere Zahl an solche Verbrechen haben, obwohl sie in der Gesamtzahl der Bevölkerung eine Minderheit sind, dann spielt es sehr wohl eine Rolle.

Jede Regierung hat nunmal die Pflicht das eigene Volk zu schützen. Und das konkrete Benennen und Bekämpfen von Gefahren (z.B. Sexualdelikte) gehört zu dieser Pflicht dazu.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das können genau so gut Finnen, Norweger oder Deutsche sein.



Richtig *können*. Aber sie sind es nicht. Die Mehrheit dieser Verbrechen werden von einer statistischen Minderheit begangen. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> So unklar und populistisch wie das da aufgearbeitet wurde wundert mich nicht, dass es gelöscht wurde.



Sprich, der Absatz war zu ehrlich und das grundlegende Problem zu genau benannt? 

Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das heißt einfach nur, dass das, was in Schweden eine Vergewaltigung ist, in anderen Ländern evtl. "nur" sexuelle Nötigung ist.



https://www.riksdagen.se/sv/dokumen...ngssamling/brottsbalk-1962700_sfs-1962-700#K6

Abschnitt 6 § 1:

Sexuelle körperliche Handlungen, die Geschlechtsverkehr gleichen, die durch Misshandlung oder sonstwie mit Gewalt oder durch Androhung von Verbrechen erzwungen oder an Personen vollzogen werden, die wegen Bewusstlosigkeit, Schlaf, Drogen, Krankheit, körperlicher oder geistiger Störung in einem hilflosen Zustand sind, werden mit zwei bis sechs Jahren Haft bestraft, in minderschweren Fällen bis vier Jahre, in besonders schweren Fällen mit vier bis zehn Jahren Haft.

Im Vergleich unsere Strafgesetzbuch

https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__177.html

Liest sich für mich jetzt nicht massiv anders.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Außerdem wird in Schweden bei Fällen, wo Täter und Opfer gleich sind, jeder einzelne Übergriff einzeln gezählt, während es in anderen Ländern als ein Fall behandelt wird. Wenn jemand also in Schweden seine Frau 10 Mal vergewaltigt kann das unter Umständen in Schweden als 10 Vergewaltigungen gezählt werden, während es in manchen anderen Ländern ein einziger Fall von sexueller Nötigung wäre.



Wenn man jemanden 10 Mal vergewaltig, waren es ja wohl auch 10 Vergewaltigungen, oder hat das Opfer nur einmal gelitten?

Da sollte man dann lieber die anderen Länder kritisieren, die hier versuchen, ihre Statistiken zu schönen. 

Der Versuch zehn Vergewaltigungen zu einem Fall zu reduzieren, weil Täter und Opfer gleich waren, ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht jedes Opfers. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass es kein Problem mit sexuellen Übergriffen in Schweden gibt. Nur sind die Zahlen eben schlicht nicht zu vergleichen und Versuche, dies trotzdem zu tun, billiger Populismus.



Billiger Populismus ist es eher, das Problem, dass deutlich benannt wurde, herunterzuspielen, nur weil es nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Achso, woanders wird nicht demonstriert und man lässt sich alles gefallen? Was für ein Schwachsinn.



Offensichtlich. Sonst würde man nicht jede „alternativlose“ Entscheidung einfach schlucken.

Aber die Sachsen waren ja schon 1989 die mutigsten Bürger der ehemaligen DDR. Das hat sich scheinbar nicht geändert. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Exekutive: kompletter Fall Al-Bakr, muss man sicher nicht mehr viel zu sagen,



Der Mann hat durch seinen Suizid Deutschland ordentlich Geld gespart. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> aber auch in der Vergangenheit: wie nahe die Polizei und Justiz ganz weit außen am rechten Rand stehen sieht man auch am Fall Lothar König



Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Gesellschaft: Übergriffe in Bautzen, Clausnitz usw., Angriffe auf die Pressefreiheit bei Pegida und Legida.



Das sind alles Einzelfälle und das hat nichts mit Sachsen zu tun.

Komisch, woher kommt mir dieser Wortlaut nur so bekannt vor? Fragen über Fragen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich ausschließlich darauf, dass man nicht überall in Deutschland auf Mithilfe von Flüchtlingen angewiesen ist, um Terroristen zu stoppen, und dass die Polizei nicht überall dermaßen unfähig ist. Die Sauerland-Gruppe konnte man ja auch stoppen.



Die Sauerlandgruppe wurde übrigens nicht wegen unserer Polizei gestoppt, sondern wegen der NSA/CIA.

Und weil die Polizei einen Terroristen nicht fangen konnte, ist die gesamte sächsische Polizei „dermaßen unfähig“?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> 181 bekannte Tote durch rechtsextreme Gewalt in Deutschland seit 1990 und auf der anderen Seite bisher kein geglückter Anschlag in Deutschland, bei mehreren Versuchen.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mordanschlag_am_Frankfurter_Flughafen_am_2._März_2011

Darüber hinaus, wie die Statistiken zur rechten Gewalt in Deutschland geführt werden, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.

http://www.rbb-online.de/politik/be...richt-deutsche-einheit-fremdenhass-osten.html



			
				RBB schrieb:
			
		

> "Bei der Polizei wird jeder Übergriff, bei dem nicht erwiesen ist, dass er keine rechtsextreme Motivation hat, in die Statistik hineingezählt."



https://www.welt.de/debatte/komment...Gewalttaten-werden-notorisch-verharmlost.html



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das so aus, als würden wir hierzulande über eine recht ordentliche Abwehr des islamistischen Terrors verfügen, während wir bei rechtem Terror Nachholbedarf haben.



Terror ist ja nur die letzte Stufe, einer Ideologie die abzulehnen ist. Die Stufen darunter sind nicht viel angenehmer:

https://www.welt.de/debatte/henryk-m-broder/article136846233/Der-normale-Wahnsinn-des-Islam.html



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ok, ich korrigiere mich: wurden konsequent ignoriert. Selbst zum Fall Adrian Ursache hat man ja relativ wenig gelesen.



Hat man? Kurz gegoogelt, sofort was gefunden. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ist mir völlig egal. Wer unseren Staat und die Demokratie ablehnt, gegen diesen vorgeht und verfassungs- und menschenfeindliches Gedankengut verbreitet, egal ob als Islamist oder besorgter Bürger, gehört für mich im Grunde ausgewiesen. Schon klar, geht bei letzteren nicht, aber wenn es hier so unerträglich ist, warum hauen die dann nicht selbst einfach ab?



Weil sie den Stand wiederhaben wollen, als es noch nicht unerträglich war. Und in unserem Land ist immer noch das deutsche Volk der Souverän und kein anderes Volk.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der Richter entscheidet nach geltendem Recht. Schweden müsste die IS Fahne erst durch ein Gesetz verbieten. Ergo muss der Richter jeden einzelnen Fall prüfen und entsprechend urteilen.



Es gibt ein Gesetz in Schweden. Nämlich jenes, für das der Angeklagte vor Gericht stand. Hassrede. 

Und nur dank einer an Zynismus nicht zu überbietende Erklärung der Staatsanwältin, ist er nicht dafür verurteilt worden. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eben falsch und hatte ich schon erklärt, aber das siehst du ja immer nie.



Natürlich ist es richtig. Ein Richter hat entschieden, dass das Zeigen der IS-Fahne erstmal erlaubt ist. Darauf kann sich in Zukunft jeder weitere Angeklagte berufen, der die IS-Fahne auch zeit.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Urteil ist für deinen einen Einzelfall gefällt worden. Was mit dem nächsten ist, der mit einer IS Fahne durch die Stadt läuft, wird in einem neuen Prozess und neuem Urteil erklärt.



Den Begriff „Präzedenzfall“ schon mal gehört? Jeder neue Angeklagte kann sich auf dieses falsche Urteil berufen, wenn er die IS-Fahne zeigt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Du pauschalisierst einfach wieder.



Und das ist jetzt im vorliegenden Fall schlimm, weil? Ich kann ganz pauschal sagen, dass die IS-Fahne ein Zeichen für Hass, Terror und Unfreiheit ist. Und jeder, der diese Fahne zeigt, verurteilt gehört.

Das ist eine pauschale Aussage. Wo ist die jetzt falsch?



Threshold schrieb:


> Aus deiner Sicht vielleicht, und daher muss sich ein Richter an geltende Gesetze halten.



Hätte er doch getan, wenn er den Angeklagten für die Hassrede verurteilt hätte. Willst du das nicht verstehen? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Angeklagte hat ja erklärt, dass es ihm um das Symbol ginge und das haben die IS Leute eben für ihre Zwecke missbraucht.



Ja genau, das ist natürlich total glaubwürdig. 

Wenn Nazis das Hakenkreuz benutzen, meinen sie natürlich nicht das Symbol das für Terror, Mord und Unfreiheit stand, sondern das alte Symbol der Buddhisten. 

Dass das nur eine Schutzbehauptung des Angeklagten ist, kommt dir nicht in den Sinn?


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Den Begriff „Präzedenzfall“ schon mal gehört? Jeder neue Angeklagte kann sich auf dieses falsche Urteil berufen, wenn er die IS-Fahne zeigt.



Und das ist eben ein Einzelfall, der nicht als Präzedenzfall Geltung finden kann.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hätte er doch getan, wenn er den Angeklagten für die Hassrede verurteilt hätte. Willst du das nicht verstehen?



Welche Hassrede?
Die Staatsanwaltschjaft hat doch nichts derartiges gefunden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn Nazis das Hakenkreuz benutzen, meinen sie natürlich nicht das Symbol das für Terror, Mord und Unfreiheit stand, sondern das alte Symbol der Buddhisten.
> 
> Dass das nur eine Schutzbehauptung des Angeklagten ist, kommt dir nicht in den Sinn?



In Deutschland ist da Hakenkreuz verboten, es gibt andere Länder, wo das nicht verboten ist.
Trotzdem wird das Hakenkreuz aber nur noch mit dem Hitler Regime verbunden.
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das ursprüngliche Symbol nichts damit zu tun hat und wenn der nun das Symbol nutzen will, wird dieser Fall eben geklärt.

Wie schon oft gesagt, es gibt außer der Fahne nichts, was belastend ist und in Schweden ist die Fahne nicht verboten. Ergo kann er sie nutzen.
Ganz einfach.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist eben ein Einzelfall, der nicht als Präzedenzfall Geltung finden kann.



Natürlich kann er das. So funktioniert Recht. Du kannst nicht einfach Urteile losgelöst betrachten.

Wenn ein Fall schon mal verhandelt wurde, wird man sich bei einem zukünftigen Fall daran orientieren. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Hassrede?



Das Verwenden der IS-Fahne.  



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschjaft hat doch nichts derartiges gefunden.



Aber auch nur weil die Staatsanwaltschaft eine geradezu abenteuerliche Erklärung abgegeben hat.



Threshold schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist da Hakenkreuz verboten, es gibt andere Länder, wo das nicht verboten ist.



Das stimmt so nicht. Verboten ist das Verwenden von Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen. Wenn du das Hakenkreuz in einem anderen Kontext verwendest, ist es nicht verboten.

Der entsprechende Paragraf im Strafgesetzbuch erklärt auch gleich, in welchen Fällen das Hakenkreuz straffrei verwendet werden darf.



Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird das Hakenkreuz aber nur noch mit dem Hitler Regime verbunden.



Wenn du es in dem Kontext benutzt, definitiv. Wenn ich es z.B. an indischen Tempelanlagen sehe, denke ich nicht sofort an das Hitler-Regime. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass das ursprüngliche Symbol nichts damit zu tun hat und wenn der nun das Symbol nutzen will, wird dieser Fall eben geklärt.



Ganz einfach. Wenn du diese Fahne mit dem Hakenkreuz als dein Profilbild postest, wirst du dafür rechtliche Probleme bekommen.

Wenn du ein Bild von irgendeinem indischen Tempel postest, auf dem ein Swastika abgebildet ist, nicht.

Der Angeklagte hat dieses Symbol aber nicht in einem anderen Kontext benutzt, sondern explizit die IS-Fahne. Also was soll die Relativierung? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie schon oft gesagt, es gibt außer der Fahne nichts, was belastend ist und in Schweden ist die Fahne nicht verboten. Ergo kann er sie nutzen. Ganz einfach.



Und wie schon oft gesagt, dass ist das Problem. Dieses Urteil ist ein *Fehl*urteil. Nichts anderes kritisiere ich doch.

Aber Schweden übt ja gerne „Toleranz“ gegenüber dieser Ideologie:

Gratis-Fuhrerschein: Stadt in Schweden plant Vergunstigungen fur IS-Heimkehrer - WELT


----------



## aloha84 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich kann er das. *So funktioniert Recht.*Du kannst nicht einfach Urteile losgelöst betrachten.
> 
> Wenn ein Fall schon mal verhandelt wurde, wird man sich bei einem zukünftigen Fall daran orientieren.



So funktioniert Recht in den USA.
In Europa haben  orientieren sich die Entscheidungen an Gesetzen und nicht an Urteilen anderer Gerichte.
Ausnahmen sind Grundsatzentscheidungen die als Änderung in einem Gesetz wirken.


> Im deutschen Rechtssystem fallen Grundsatzentscheidungen gewöhnlich den obersten Gerichtshöfen und dem Bundesverfassungsgericht zu. Aufgrund der besonderen rechtlichen Stellung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts kommt einigen Urteilen eine sofortige Gesetzeskraft und damit eine bindende Wirkung inter omnes zu.Beispiele für Grundsatzentscheidungen:
> 
> 
> _Herrenreiter-Fall_: Der Bundesgerichtshof entschied 1958, dass bei erheblichen Verletzungen des Allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrechts entgegen dem Gesetzeswortlaut ein Anspruch auf Geldentschädigung besteht.
> ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Aus dem entsprecheden Wikiartikel:

"In der Praxis werden Grundsatzentscheidungen von anderen Gerichten aber trotzdem oft bei der Auslegung von Gesetzen beachtet, um das Gebot der Rechtssicherheit nicht zu verletzen."

Ergo wird sich ein neuer Angeklagter (vermutlich erfolgreich) auf dieses Urteil berufen können. Ergo Präzedenzfall, oder wenn du den Begriff vorziehst: Grundsatzentscheidung.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Angeklagte hat dieses Symbol aber nicht in einem anderen Kontext benutzt, sondern explizit die IS-Fahne. Also was soll die Relativierung?



Und die IS hat das auch nur geklaut.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und die IS hat das auch nur geklaut.



Na mit der Logik kann der Angeklagte auch eine Hakenkreuzfahne posten und sagen, haben die Nazis nur geklaut. 

Nur würde er mit der Erklärung nicht weit kommen und völlig zu Recht verurteilt werden. Aber bei der IS-Fahne lässt man diese Ausrede gelten?


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wie gesagt, Schwedische Gesetze. Wenns dir nicht passt, wandere nach Schweden aus, werde schwedischer Staatsbürger, lass dich ins Parlament wählen, werde Ministerpräsident und verfasse ein neues Gesetz.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Achso, man darf also Fehlentscheidungen in anderen Ländern nur kritisieren, wenn man Staatsbürger des entsprechenden Landes ist? Interessante Logik.


----------



## aloha84 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aus dem entsprecheden Wikiartikel:
> 
> "In der Praxis werden Grundsatzentscheidungen von anderen Gerichten aber trotzdem oft bei der Auslegung von Gesetzen beachtet, um das Gebot der Rechtssicherheit nicht zu verletzen."
> 
> Ergo wird sich ein neuer Angeklagter (vermutlich erfolgreich) auf dieses Urteil berufen können. Ergo Präzedenzfall, oder wenn du den Begriff vorziehst: Grundsatzentscheidung.



Es geht nicht um den Begriff, sondern darum das im deutschen Recht solche (Grundsatz-)Entscheidungen nur von den obersten Gerichten getroffen werden.
Oder anders, nehmen wir das Strafgesetz 
--> du raubst eine Bank aus, Gericht A verurteilt dich zu 2 Jahren ohne Bewährung
--> ich raube eine Bank aus, Gericht B ist das Urteil von A "schnurzpiepegal" und verurteilt mich zu 5 Jahren.

Wie und ob die IS-Flagge irgendwann mal verfassungswiedrig (in meinen Augen ist sie Verfassungsfeindlich!) eingestuft wird, wäre eine eine Entscheidung die ein oberes Gericht zu fällen hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aus dem entsprecheden Wikiartikel:
> 
> "In der Praxis werden Grundsatzentscheidungen von anderen Gerichten aber trotzdem oft bei der Auslegung von Gesetzen beachtet, um das Gebot der Rechtssicherheit nicht zu verletzen."
> 
> Ergo wird sich ein neuer Angeklagter (vermutlich erfolgreich) auf dieses Urteil berufen können. Ergo Präzedenzfall, oder wenn du den Begriff vorziehst: Grundsatzentscheidung.


Du gehörst zu der Gruppe, die den Unterschied von Indiz und Beweis nicht versteht,
Es ist für andere Richter nur eine Möglichkeit, sie halten sich weiterhin an geschriebene
und feststehende Gesetze und lassen andere Urteile, auch Grundsatzentscheidung nur
auf sich wirken. Es ist ein Teilaspekt eines Urteils aber eben nichts, auf das man sich
verpflichtend berufen kann. 

AfDler scheinen die Grundlage unseres Zusammenlebens nicht zu verstehen und haben,
so scheint es mir, darum so viele Probleme mit ganz alltaglichen Dingen. 

Und um zum Thema zurückzukommen, die Terrorgefahr ist durch zwei Millionen
 Flüchtlinge nur minimal bis gar nicht gestiegen. Es gibt ergo überhaupt keinen Grund
den populistisch_ "Alle Ausländer raus"_ Brüllenden, die sich in ihrem Wahn als das 
eigentliche und rassisch reine Volk sehen (vermutlich alles Reichsbürger), auch nur
zuzuhören. Statt dessen wären Therapien und Bildungsurlaube für die Brüllenden
empfehlenswert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Oder anders, nehmen wir das Strafgesetz
> --> du raubst eine Bank aus, Gericht A verurteilt dich zu 2 Jahren ohne Bewährung
> --> ich raube eine Bank aus, Gericht B ist das Urteil von A "schnurzpiepegal" und verurteilt mich zu 5 Jahren.



Inhaltlich stimmt dein Beispiel absolut, allerdings hinkt der Vergleich trotzdem. Warum?

Nun, die Tatsache, dass Raub in Deutschland eine Straftat darstellt, ist unstrittig.

Im Falle der IS-Fahne ist das allerdings nicht der Fall gewesen. Hier stand ja die Frage im Raum, ob das Zeigen der IS-Fahne den Straftatbestand der "Hassrede" erfüllt. Der Richter hat das mit seinem Urteil verneint. Also hat er eine grundsätzliche Entscheidung getroffen, die ein anderer Richter nicht ohne weiteres aufheben kann. Das müsste jetzt die nächsthöhere Instanz machen.

Bis dahin, wird jeder weitere Angeklagte völlig zu Recht auf dieses Urteil verweisen können. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie und ob die IS-Flagge irgendwann mal verfassungswiedrig (in meinen Augen ist sie Verfassungsfeindlich!) eingestuft wird, wäre eine eine Entscheidung die ein oberes Gericht zu fällen hat.



In Deutschland stellt sich diese Frage (zum Glück) nicht. Da der Islamische Staat verboten worden ist, ist auch das Verwenden seiner Kennzeichen verboten.

Bundesanzeiger



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...



Da der Text, den du von mir zitierst, in keinem Zusammenhang mit deiner Antwort steht, sehe ich mich nicht Imstande dir sinnvoll zu antworten.

Wenn du dich an der Diskussion beteiligen willst, wäre es ratsam, wenn deine Antwort auch in irgendeinem logischen Zusammenhang mit dem von dir zitierten Text steht.

Kleiner Tipp, es geht gerade um einen Fall in Schweden, wo ein Gericht das Verwenden der IS-Fahne erlaubt hat.


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich habe den Thread erst vor kurzem entdeckt und erlaube mir mal, auch meinen Senf dazuzugeben:

Ich finde es ja sehr interessant, dass die IS-Flagge durch den Verbot des IS ebenfalls verfassungswidrig geworden ist, da auf der IS-Flagge (eine Variation des schwarzen Banners) nichts anderes steht als das islamische Glaubensbekenntnis. Dass ausgerechnet ein Glaubensbekenntnis verboten wird, zeigt doch, dass vielleicht gar nicht so wenige Leute zumindest unterbewusst wissen, welche psychologische Gefahr von religiöser Indoktrination ausgehen kann. Das gibt doch ein wenig Hoffnung...

Ansonsten bleibt mir nur zu sagen, dass die ganze Debatte um Flüchtlinge und den Islam derart unsachlich geführt wird, dass mir schwindelig wird. Wie konnte es nur zugelassen werden, dass fast nur noch die zwei extremen Positionen "Das hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun" und "Alle Flüchtlinge sind Terroristen" vertreten sind und gar kein Platz für eine sinnvolle Diskussion mehr da ist, die erst dann beginnt, wenn man sich von den zwei besagten Positionen ein für alle Mal verabschiedet?


----------



## -Ultima- (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Der Russische Botschafter wurde vor ca 2std bei einer Rede in Ankara  erschossen.

Turkei: Russischer Botschafter in Ankara getotet | ZEIT ONLINE

Auf Liveleak gibts das komplette Video von der Tat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Berlin: Lkw rast in Weihnachtsmarkt - ein Toter - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Duvar (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Mittlerweile leider schon 9 Tote....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Das hier gibt mal einen schönen Überblick über die Entwicklung:
Dr. Peter Barth; Internationaler Terrorismus im Zeitalter der  Globalisierung

_"... Danach gab es insgesamt 120.000 terroristische Anschläge,  die rund 10.000 Menschenleben kosteten. Das Gros der Opfer entfiel auf  die Türkei (über 50%) und auf Nordirland. Die Aktionen wurden von etwa  15 Organisationen durchgeführt, die größtenteils um 1975 entstanden  waren. Überwiegend handelt es sich um kleine oder mittelgroße Verbände  (bis zu 100 Mitgliedern), die teils sozialrevolutionäre, teils  nationalistische Ziele verfolgen. Einige davon haben sich inzwischen  aufgelöst oder wurden zerschlagen. ..."_
...


----------



## efdev (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ist doch noch gar nicht klar was passiert ist also warum in nem Terrorthread?


----------



## wtfNow (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Was soll es denn sonst sein? Verfahren hat sich jemand bestimmt nicht!
Sorry wenn ich mich unhöflich ausdrücke aber ich werde einfach unbequem und sauer wenn ich solche Nachrichten wie jetzt in Berlin lese


----------



## CranberryPie (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Saßen bestimmt diese russischen Hacker hinterm Steuer. 

Die Jungs machen aber auch gar keine Pause.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Was soll es denn sonst sein? Verfahren hat sich jemand bestimmt nicht!
> Sorry wenn ich mich unhöflich ausdrücke aber ich werde einfach unbequem und sauer wenn ich solche Nachrichten wie jetzt in Berlin lese


Anschläge treffen in der Regel die völlig Falschen, und fast niemals ist Gewalt legitim.

Aber genau das, was Du jetzt empfindest, empfinden tausende von Menschen auf
der Welt, deren Angehörigen mit unseren in Krisengebiete gelieferte Waffen, 
von unseren Soldaten z.B. in Afganistan oder von Drohnen, die von unserem Land 
aus in Ramstein gelenkt werden, getötet wurden. Gewalt erzeugt häufig Rache.

Und genau das versucht die christliche Nächstenliebe zu durchbrechen. Beten 
und gedenken wir der Opfer, den Verletzen, den Angehörigen aber auch den
Tätern. Und hoffen wir, dass es nicht wieder passiert.

P.S.:
Und mich kotzt diese verdammt Panikmache an. Es ist tragisch, aber warum sollte
ich Angst haben, auf die Straße zu gehen? Ich komme aus Zeiten, als es noch 25.000
Verkehrstote jedes Jahr gab, also knapp 70 jeden Tag. Hatte man da Panik auf die
Straße zu gehen, weil es wieder mal schwere LKW Unfälle gab?


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Richtig ekelhaft, wie das rechte Pack gleich auf Kosten der Toten Stimmung gegen die Menschlichkeit machen muss. Die sozialen (was für ein Begriff, bei dem Inhalt heute Nacht) Medien sollte man die nächsten Tage wohl meiden. Wie sich die Rechten über diesen Anschlag freuen ist kaum auszuhalten.

Ich fordere dann im selben Atemzug, dass alle, die AfD, NPD oder ähnliche Parteien wählen z.B. Hartz4 entzogen wird (abschieben kann man die leider nicht). Immerhin sind durch den rechten Terror in den letzten Jahren bisher nicht nur 9, sondern ganze 10 Menschen umgekommen, "einfache" Morde mit politischem Hintergrund nicht mitgerechnet. Hachja, Sippenhaft ist was herrliches. Hat sich historisch bewährt und sollte auch heutzutage immer noch angewandt werden.


Im Ernst: die Instrumentalisierung auf Kosten Unschuldiger kotzt mich an. Damit ist weder den Opfern von Krieg (und deutschen Waffengeschäften) noch von Terror geholfen. Hoffen wir, dass die Verletzten alle durchkommen und dass die sich ausbreitende Menschenfeindlichkeit davon nicht all zu sehr profitiert. Ich persönlich finde es ganz nett, dass wir immer noch in einer Demokratie und kann mit dem menschenfeindlichen Autoritarismus absolut nichts anfangen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> ...Immerhin sind durch den rechten Terror in den letzten Jahren bisher nicht nur 9, sondern ganze 10 Menschen umgekommen,...


Laut Polizeischulung sind es alleine im Zeitraum von 1968-1988 26 dem rechten Pack zugeordnete 
Terroropfer in Deutschland, siehe Link #168

Terror ist absolut unnötig und widerlich, egal von wem, egal warum, egal gegen wen. Aber Menschen
sind leider so. Dieselben Mechanismen,  die den Täten angelasten werden finden sich beim grölenden
Mob.

 Ich wünsche den Verletzten gute Besserung und den Angehörigen der Opfer mein Beileid. Wird eigentlich
bei jedem eingeschlafenem LKW Fahrer, der ein Stauende trifft, so ein Buhei gemacht, oder geht es um
etwas ganz anderes? Es geht doch nur um weitere Reduktion des Datenschutz, weiteres Einmischen und
weitere Repressalien gegen Menschen, für die im Rechtsstaat die Unschuldsvermutung gilt.

_ 					Dienstag, *20.12.2016 *  					02:59 Uhr:_
_"...Der Mann, der tot im Lkw aufgefunden wurde, war polnischer Staatsbürger, teilt die Polizei nun mit..."
Quelle Berlin: Toter im Lkw war polnischer Staatsburger - SPIEGEL ONLINE

_


----------



## efdev (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> _ 					Dienstag, *20.12.2016 *  					02:59 Uhr:_
> _"...Der Mann, der tot im Lkw aufgefunden wurde, war polnischer Staatsbürger, teilt die Polizei nun mit..."
> Quelle Berlin: Toter im Lkw war polnischer Staatsburger - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> _



War aber nur Beifahrer also ist noch alles offen, wobei ich einfach hoffe das es kein Anschlag war denn dann wird das ganze wieder ewig ausgeschlachtet.


----------



## blautemple (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Ich bin da ganz bei dir, Schwester.
> 
> Ist natürlich insbesondere für die Toten ein bisschen doof gelaufen. Allerdings sollten wir an dieser Stelle nicht vergessen, wer hier die WIRKLICH Leidtragenden sind. Ich werde es für die rechten Dumpfbacken nochmal ausbuchstabieren: Wir, die moralisch zweifelsfrei überlegenen Humanisten, die in den nächsten Tagen echt voll gemeine Sachen auf Twitter lesen müssen. Tut ja schon ein bisschen weh, wenn ein Laster, beladen mit der Religion des Friedens deinen Brustkorb platt-planiert, aber wirklicher Schmerz ist es, auf Facebook zu lesen, wie jetzt wieder alle friedliebenden Salafisten unter Generalverdacht gestellt werden!



Sag mal, tickst du noch ganz richtig? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ach wie freu ich mich schon, wenn ich mich in den nächsten Tagen für meine Herkunft und mein Glaubensbekenntnis rechtfertigen darf, weil manche Menschen nicht bis 2 zählen können. -.-

Mein Beileid an alle Opfer und ganz viel Kraft und Stärke für die Angehörigen...


----------



## Rolk (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> ...



Also mal ganz wertungsneutral, das "Linke Pack" arbeitet mit genau den selben Mitteln. Deshalb lieber erst mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen...


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



efdev schrieb:


> War aber nur Beifahrer also ist noch alles offen, wobei ich einfach hoffe das es kein Anschlag war denn dann wird das ganze wieder ewig ausgeschlachtet.



Kann ja durchaus sein, dass der bei ner Pause niedergeschlagen wurde, und der LKW dann entführt wurde. Ist ja auch nicht klar, woher die Verletzungen kommen, an denen er verstorben war.


----------



## Rasha (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für Berlin!


----------



## Körschgen (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Da wird sich Berlin aber freuen. 
Den Scheiß den manche hier zurecht schreiben....


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Richtig ekelhaft, wie das rechte Pack gleich auf Kosten der Toten Stimmung gegen die Menschlichkeit machen muss. Die sozialen (was für ein Begriff, bei dem Inhalt heute Nacht) Medien sollte man die nächsten Tage wohl meiden. Wie sich die Rechten über diesen Anschlag freuen ist kaum auszuhalten.
> 
> Ich fordere dann im selben Atemzug, dass alle, die AfD, NPD oder ähnliche Parteien wählen z.B. Hartz4 entzogen wird (abschieben kann man die leider nicht). Immerhin sind durch den rechten Terror in den letzten Jahren bisher nicht nur 9, sondern ganze 10 Menschen umgekommen, "einfache" Morde mit politischem Hintergrund nicht mitgerechnet. Hachja, Sippenhaft ist was herrliches. Hat sich historisch bewährt und sollte auch heutzutage immer noch angewandt werden.
> 
> ...



Es kotzt genauso an, wie Politiker links der Mitte nun wieder ihre auswendig gelernten Kondolenzformeln runterleien und den Vorfall im politischen Kontext relativieren werden, so wie sie es jedes Mal machen. 

Und wer es wagt, zwischen einer Politik der offenen Grenzen und der Zunahme von Terror einen Zusammenhang herzustellen, für den gibt es denunzierende Begriffe wie rechts, postfaktisch und Wutbürger. Nachdem diese Leute dann mundtot gemacht sind, kann man sich wieder der Toleranz frönen.


----------



## wtfNow (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Merkel wird heute von ihrem Ghostwriter wie so üblich einen Text ablesen und alles geht wie gewohnt weiter bis zur nächsten Tat ohne auch irgendetwas sinnvolles zu ändern.
Das waren schöne Zeiten wo man in Deutschland ohne Angst in Menschenmassen unterwegs sein konnte oder als Kind draußen alleine spielen wenn es dunkel wurde, erinnert ihr euch?


----------



## Rasha (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Merkel wird heute von ihrem Ghostwriter wie so üblich einen Text ablesen und alles geht wie gewohnt weiter bis zur nächsten Tat ohne auch irgendetwas sinnvolles zu ändern.
> Das waren schöne Zeiten wo man in Deutschland ohne Angst in Menschenmassen unterwegs sein konnte oder als Kind draußen alleine spielen wenn es dunkel wurde, erinnert ihr euch?



Wer sagt denn, dass man das heute nicht mehr tun kann? Die Gefahr ist da, klar. Aber das Leben war schon immer gefährlich. Und wenn es passiert, dann passiert es - das lässt sich nicht ändern.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Merkel wird heute von ihrem Ghostwriter wie so üblich einen Text ablesen und alles geht wie gewohnt weiter bis zur nächsten Tat ohne auch irgendetwas sinnvolles zu ändern.
> Das waren schöne Zeiten wo man in Deutschland ohne Angst in Menschenmassen unterwegs sein konnte oder als Kind draußen alleine spielen wenn es dunkel wurde, erinnert ihr euch?



Ja ich.
Zu DDR-Zeiten konnte ich als Kind unbeaufsichtigt draußen im Dunkeln mit meinen Freunden spielen, ohne das sich meine Eltern Sorgen machen mussten.
Da war es übrigens auch ganz normal, dass vor dem Konsum ein Dutzend Kinderwagen inkl. Inhalt (Kleinkindern) standen während die Eltern einkauften, konnte ja nichts passieren.
Da konnte man auch ohne Sorge auf Großveranstaltungen gehen, ohne sich um Anschläge Gedanken zu machen.
Wollen meine Eltern diese Zeit zurück?
Nein!
Weil diese Sicherheit einen zu hohen Preis hatte.

Ich gehe auch heute unbesorgt auf den Weihnachtsmarkt, weil ich ein gewisses Vertrauen in unsere Behörden habe.
Und wer wirklich glaubt, dass in der heutigen Zeit des Internets und Informationsflusses, in einer Zeit in der Gehirnwäsche über youtube funktioniert --> geschlossene Grenzen o.ä. so etwas verhindern....ist in meinen Augen weltfremd.


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Und mich kotzt diese verdammt Panikmache an. Es ist tragisch, aber warum sollte
> ich Angst haben, auf die Straße zu gehen? Ich komme aus Zeiten, als es noch 25.000
> Verkehrstote jedes Jahr gab, also knapp 70 jeden Tag. Hatte man da Panik auf die
> Straße zu gehen, weil es wieder mal schwere LKW Unfälle gab?



Ich bin schon den ganzen Morgen auf der Suche nach einem Nachrichtenportal welches einfach Objektiv über den Vorfall berichtet.
Aber scheinbar haben sich alle die Bild als Vorbild genommen ...


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht klar, woher die Verletzungen kommen, an denen er verstorben war.


Können vom Unfall selber sein. Oder zugefügt. Das wird sich in den nächsten Stunden (oder Tagen) wohl klären.


----------



## CranberryPie (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



taks schrieb:


> Ich bin schon den ganzen Morgen auf der Suche nach einem Nachrichtenportal welches einfach Objektiv über den Vorfall berichtet.
> Aber scheinbar haben sich alle die Bild als Vorbild genommen ...



Versuchs mal mit der taz, indymedia und der Facebookgruppe deiner lokalen Antifa/Flüchtlingshilfe. Die berichten und diskutieren sehr wertneutral, unaufgeregt und differenziert über diesen bedauerlichen Einzelfall der absolut keinen Zusammenhang mit den bedauerlichen Einzelfällen in Paris, Nizza, Ansbach, nochmal Paris, Brüssel und Würzburg hat.


----------



## Rasha (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



taks schrieb:


> Ich bin schon den ganzen Morgen auf der Suche nach einem Nachrichtenportal welches einfach Objektiv über den Vorfall berichtet.
> Aber scheinbar haben sich alle die Bild als Vorbild genommen ...



Schau mal auf der FAZ Seite nach, die finde ich eigentlich von der Berichterstattung her gut. Aber im Moment wirst du nicht viel Neues finden, denke ich.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Es kotzt genauso an, wie Politiker links der Mitte nun wieder ihre auswendig gelernten Kondolenzformeln runterleien und den Vorfall im politischen Kontext relativieren werden, so wie sie es jedes Mal machen.
> 
> Und wer es wagt, zwischen einer Politik der offenen Grenzen und der Zunahme von Terror einen Zusammenhang herzustellen, für den gibt es denunzierende Begriffe wie rechts, postfaktisch und Wutbürger. Nachdem diese Leute dann mundtot gemacht sind, kann man sich wieder der Toleranz frönen.





Wir hatten bisher in "jüngerer" Vergangenheit die RAF, die Anschläge Anfang der neunziger seitens Neonazis, die NSU. Es gab seit Januar 2015 1829 politisch motivierte Übergriffe auf Flüchtlinge oder ihre Unterkünfte, darunter 103 Brandanschläge auf Heime. Wir hatten hier vorher Terror und werden immer Terror haben.
Klar, eine Steigerung des mutmaßlichen islamistischen Terrors von null auf einen Anschlag ist sicher irgendwie eine "Zunahme", gemessen am Terror durch Deutsche aber auch nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.
Relativ gesehen wäre es im Übrigen ein Wunder, wenn bei so vielen Menschen nicht auch Bekloppte dabei wären. Die gibt es unter "uns" genauso, siehe obige Aufzählung. Eine Gesellschaft hat so etwas zu ertragen, sonst geht sie kaputt. Wer absolute Sicherheit will bekommt die sowieso nur in einem 100%igen Überwachungsstaat mit pausenloser Kontrolle. Natürlich KANN man 1984 unserer Gesellschaft vorziehen... muss man aber nicht.




wtfNow schrieb:


> Merkel wird heute von ihrem Ghostwriter wie so üblich einen Text ablesen und alles geht wie gewohnt weiter bis zur nächsten Tat ohne auch irgendetwas sinnvolles zu ändern.
> Das waren schöne Zeiten wo man in Deutschland ohne Angst in Menschenmassen unterwegs sein konnte oder als Kind draußen alleine spielen wenn es dunkel wurde, erinnert ihr euch?




Wie oft haben bisher Rentner die Pedale verwechselt und haben Menschen plattgefahren? Wie viele Tote haben besoffene Idioten zu verantworten, die meinen, immer noch gut genug Auto fahren zu können? Oder wie viele sterben jedes Jahr an den Folgen des Passivrauchens und wie stark wird in solchen Menschenmassen geraucht?
Sorry, aber wenn du jetzt so große Angst vor islamistischen Terror hast, wieso hast du bisher überhaupt dein Haus verlassen? Immerhin dürfte die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in einer Menschenmasse auf irgendeine Art und Weise zu sterben, die du nicht beeinflussen kannst, durch islamistischen Terror nur verschwindend gering gestiegen sein.
Habe ich schon die Loveparade erwähnt? Heysel oder Hillsborough?

Soll alles nicht terroristische Anschläge relativieren, aber warum zur Hölle sollte man denn auf einmal Angst haben?


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit der taz, indymedia und der Facebookgruppe deiner lokalen Antifa/Flüchtlingshilfe. Die berichten und diskutieren sehr wertneutral, unaufgeregt und differenziert über diesen bedauerlichen Einzelfall der absolut keinen Zusammenhang mit den bedauerlichen Einzelfällen in Paris, Nizza, Ansbach, nochmal Paris, Brüssel und Würzburg hat.



Weisst du wo du dir einen Sarkasmus hinstecken kannst? ...
Geh am besten in dein AfD Kaffekränzchen und beschuldige alle ausserhalb deines Sichtfeldes...



Rasha schrieb:


> Schau mal auf der FAZ Seite nach, die finde ich eigentlich von der Berichterstattung her gut. Aber im Moment wirst du nicht viel Neues finden, denke ich.



Danke


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Im ZDF hieß es gerade, das der LKW-Fahrer wohl eine Schussverletzung aufwieß.  (??)



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Soll alles nicht terroristische Anschläge relativieren, aber warum zur Hölle sollte man denn auf einmal Angst haben?



Schließlich ist das genau das, was die Terroristen wollen.


----------



## CranberryPie (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



taks schrieb:


> Weisst du wo du dir einen Sarkasmus hinstecken kannst? ...
> Geh am besten in dein AfD Kaffekränzchen und beschuldige alle ausserhalb deines Sichtfeldes...


Sarkasmus? Implizierst du hier etwa, dass es sich um keine bedauerlichen Einzelfälle handelt?

Wow, einfach wow. Ich denke, ich werde deinen Post der Amadeu Antonio Stiftung melden müssen damit sich die Staatsgewalt zeitnah mit deiner rechten, postfaktischen Hetze befasst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> ...Und wer es wagt, zwischen einer Politik der offenen Grenzen und der Zunahme von Terror einen Zusammenhang herzustellen...


Gibt es den denn? Stell Dir die Alternative vor und unsere Grenzen wären für Kriegsflüchtlinge dicht. Warum sollte es dann weniger Terroristen geben?


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Lasst doch die Polizei erst mal ermitteln, bevor hier jeder Nachrichtenente hinterher gelaufen wird.
Die Polizei wird erst dann was veröffentlichen, wenn sie sich ganz sicher ist, vorher nicht.
Und Spekulationen helfen niemanden.

Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen der Opfer von Berlin.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Gerade die Ansprache unserer Führerin der freien, westlichen Welt verfolgt und muss sagen - ich könnte kotzen.
> 
> Ich bin buchstäblich am zittern.. ich kann nicht glauben, was ich da gerade von ihr gehört hab. Das mit den Toten ist ja alles echt bedauerlich und so, aber hat Frau Merkel das Lichterfest gerade als - tut mir Leid, wenn ich das hier so unverblümt ausschreibe - "Weihnachtsfest" bezeichnet?
> 
> Als wäre das nicht unvorstellbar genug, hat sie den Wintermarkt weiterhin als - tut mir Leid, dass ich es nochmal ausschreiben muss, aber dieser Schrecken muss benannt werden - "Weihnachtsmarkt" tituliert. Das ist völkisches AfD-Vokabular. Wir haben das Jahr 2016 und dachte, wir hätten diesen rechten Schwachsinn erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht. So kann man sich täuschen.




Was stimmt mit dir eigentlich nicht? Es ist ja eine Sache, die Hetze der Bild blind zu glauben, aber wie kann man das Vakuum zwischen seinen Ohren denn bitte dermaßen offen in die Welt posaunen und dann anscheinend auch noch stolz drauf sein?
Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass du jeden Sonntag in die Kirche gehst, wenn dir eines der wichtigsten christlichen Feste so unglaublich viel wert ist.

Hat zwar wenig mit dem Thema "Terror" zu tun, aber zum Thema "die pösen Muslime und Politiker nehmen uns Weihnachten weg": „Bild“ liefert falsches Futter fur Islamhasser und rechte Hetzer — BILDblog

Echt traurig, dass ein Fest im November, dass vorher "Winterfest" hieß jetzt in "Winterfest" umbenannt werden musste.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Anschläge treffen in der Regel die völlig Falschen, und fast niemals ist Gewalt legitim.
> 
> Aber genau das, was Du jetzt empfindest, empfinden tausende von Menschen auf
> der Welt, deren Angehörigen mit unseren in Krisengebiete gelieferte Waffen,
> ...


Der erste Satz ist Spekulation. Wer sagt denn dass der Fahrer nicht gezielt eine bestimmte Person erwischen wollte und der Rest ist Schwund? Ich denke dass man oft nur mutmaßen kann worum es bei so etwas ging und deshalb dieser Eindruck entsteht. 
Beim zweiten Teil mit den Waffen kann ich dir zwar nicht grundsätzlich wiedersprechen, halte das aber trotzdem für eher unwahrscheinlich. Wenn jemand in Südafrika mit einem Mercedes überfahren wird geben die Angehörigen doch auch sicher nicht Mercedes die Schuld, sondern dem Fahrer. Mein Vater war beim Militär, mein Opa, Onkel, Nachbarn, Freunde,  alles Sportschützen mit Waffen und niemals hat eine davon einem Menschen geschadet. Trotz dass Modelle aus dem Ausland dabei sind. Also Waffenexporte sind nicht das Problem, sondern ausschließlich die Menschen die sie nutzen. Man könnte jetzt natürlich sagen dass man einfach nicht in bestimmte Regionen exportiert, aber das ist schlicht Unfug heutzutage. Liefert man beispielsweise nicht nach Afrika, werden die ihre Waffen eben in z.B. Australien ordern, oder Russland,  oder ganz egal wo. Man dürfte überhaupt keine mehr herstellen und das würde benötigen, dass sämtliches Militär auf der Welt verschwinden müsste und jede Maschine auf der Welt überwacht gehört, damit sie nicht schwarz produziert werden können. Küchenmesser dürfte man auch nicht mehr herstellen usw. Das ist in meinen Augen vollkommen unmöglich. 

Auch kannst du das "christliche" streichen. Nächstenliebe ist es die das verhindert, mit dem Christentum hat das nichts zu tun. 
Den letzten Satz unterstütze ich aber.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Tja, wenn ein Fest bis in den Januar geht, wäre es auch blöd, das Weihnachtsfest zu nennen, Winterfest ist da viel logischer.
Aber Bild hetzt ja lieber anstatt zu informieren.


----------



## Reap (20. Dezember 2016)

*Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ach, wie immer. Irgendein fehlgeleiteter Mensch, nicht deutscher Herkunft, begeht ein Verbrechen und sofort sind die notorischen "Früher war alles besser"-Menschen da. "Der Flüchtling macht dies, der Flüchtling macht jenes und meine Frau und meinen Job hat er mir auch geklaut!"
Erkennt ihr die Parallelen? Früher war es "der Russe", heute ist es "der Flüchtling". Immer gut zubeißen, wer der Feind ist, dann schmeckt das Bier am Stammtisch umso besser.


----------



## JaniZz (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Warte mal, war die Bild nicht die Zeitung,  die Hetzer in "a"sozialen Medien an den Pranger stellte? 

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt 😕


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Lasst doch die Polizei erst mal ermitteln, bevor hier jeder Nachrichtenente hinterher gelaufen wird.
> Die Polizei wird erst dann was veröffentlichen, wenn sie sich ganz sicher ist, vorher nicht.
> Und Spekulationen helfen niemanden.
> 
> Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen der Opfer von Berlin.



Mag so sein aber so wie es passiert ist muss man doch recht blind sein um an einen Unfall zu glauben wie auch den Tod des " Beifahrers " bei dem Blechschaden an dem Führerhaus.

Mir ist durchaus bewusst das man so wenig wie möglich bekannt gibt um die Ermittlungen nicht zu gefährden aber es ähnelt doch sehr der Geschichte in Nizza und für die Flüchtlingspolitik bringt es auch keine Bonuspunkte mehr und wird den Fremdenhass nur weiter schüren.

Auch von meiner Seite mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Die Polizei muss aber vorurteilsfrei ermitteln. Das geht nur dann, wenn man keine Informationen herauslässt.
Ich weiß auch gar nichts, was das bringen soll, wenn jetzt jeder mit irgendwelchen Spekulationen angelaufen kommt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

das habe ich ja mit keinem Wort in Frage gestellt aber gegen den Rest ist man machtlos


----------



## orca113 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Aufrichtiges Beileid den Angehörigen der Opfer des Anschlags.



> Schau mal auf der FAZ Seite nach, die finde ich eigentlich von der Berichterstattung her gut. Aber im Moment wirst du nicht viel Neues finden, denke ich.



Ja die FAZ Seite ist wirklich recht gut. Die nutze ich momentan auch.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Todesfahrt auf Weihnachtsmarkt: Berliner Polizei – “Wir haben den falschen Mann“ - WELT

Was den nun :/


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Es ist irgendwie typisch sich gleich auf eine Sache einschießen. Es ist schrecklich wenn sowas passiert gar keine Frage. Aber ob das ein Unfall eine Gewalttat oder gar ein Terroristischer Anschlag war, klären andere Institutionen wie u.A. die Polizei und diese vorverurteilungen..da könnt ich kotzen
Selbst wenn der IS, Taliban oder was auch immer bald ne DV-Kasette mit der Post verschicken bringt es rein gar nichts da jetzt drüber zu Spekulieren.
Schon vorab pauschal wahlweise jeden Flüchtling, oder eine Bestimmte gehasste Gruppe dafür an den Pranger zu stellen ist Dumm.

Lacht jetzt ruhig ich bin fast 30 und nicht grad Weinerlich. Aber bei sowas sieht man mir meine Trauer deutlich an.
Ob es im Nachbardorf oder in den Mongolischen Bergen Passiert. Viele Sinnlose Tote und deren Hinterbliebenen, verkrüppelungen u.s.w. .Ich kann sowas nur sehr Schwer verstehen aber es passiert, und das jeden Tag, überall.

Viel gehen auch erst steil wenn die Angst nah genug ist. Ihnen ist egal ob sich in Usbekistan einer zusammen mit 30 unschuldigen Leuten im Bus Hochjagt, oder das jeden tag 30.000 kinder in nur in Afrika an hunger sterben.
Jeder einzelne kann das schwer bis gar nicht verhindern das is klar.
Aber einige Interessieren und Reagieren nur deshalb auf sowas, aus Angst es hätte sie selbst treffen können. Da wird Trauer mit Angst verwechselt.

Ich renn nicht den ganzen Tag mit ner Flenn´fresse rum. Aber immer soviel sinnlose Tote...

Sry

Edit:



wtfNow schrieb:


> Merkel wird heute von ihrem Ghostwriter wie so üblich einen Text ablesen und alles geht wie gewohnt weiter bis zur nächsten Tat ohne auch irgendetwas sinnvolles zu ändern.
> Das waren schöne Zeiten wo man in Deutschland ohne Angst in Menschenmassen unterwegs sein konnte oder als Kind draußen alleine spielen wenn es dunkel wurde, erinnert ihr euch?



ja ich weiß zum Beispiel das mir das als kleines Kind scheiß egal war ob da einer rumrennt der mir den ****** Pöllern könnte oder das irgendwo Silvester in einem Bus gefeiert wird! Da denkt ja kein Kind drüber nach. Erwachsene schon.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du es wusstest, aber es giebt nicht mehr Grausame taten nur weil heute, heute ist.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie Alt du bist, im bezug auf dein Früher.  Dieses ominöse Früher was ja viel sicherer war, von dem hab ich noch nichts gehört.
Einzig die Art der Bedrohung hat sich geändert aber nicht ihre Frequenziele Existens
Was könnte die kleine Angela denn deiner Meinung nach, so round about bis nächsten Donnerstag alles dagegen unternommen haben?

3 meter hohe Mauer aus stahl beton um jede Öffentlich veranstaltung Inklusive  Einkaufsstraßen oder ein 50-man SEK Komando an jeder Bratwurst Bude.
So´n beladener 40T LKW fährt übrigens auch über Spezialeinheiten drüber. Der LKW hätte im Schlimmsten fall einfach den ganzen Platz mühelos Abgeräumt. 
 Man kann froh sein das es nich noch schlimmer gekommen ist


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Todesfahrt auf Weihnachtsmarkt: Berliner Polizei – “Wir haben den falschen Mann“ - WELT
> 
> Was den nun :/



Darum hab ich nach einer Informationsquelle gesucht, die nicht irgendwelche Spekulationen als Fakten darstellt.
Aber ist wirklich schwierig sowas zu finden. Wobei dein Link ja auch wieder nichts offizielles ist.

FAZ fassts so zusammen:


> Was wir bislang wissen:
> - Ein Lkw raste am Montagabend auf einen Weihnachtsmarkt in Berlin
> - Zwölf Menschen wurden getötet, Dutzende verletzt
> - Der mutmaßliche Fahrer des Lkw wurde gefasst und als pakistanischer Flüchtling bezeichnet
> - Die Polizei durchsuchte sein Flüchtlingsheim


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Die beste Informationsquelle ist dann wohl der betreffende Twitter-Account.
PolizeiBerlinEinsatz (@PolizeiBerlin_E) | Twitter

Die Polizei mahnt direkt auf ihrem Twitter-Account zur Vorsicht, weil nicht klar ist, ob der Täter eventuell noch auf freiem Fuß ist. Das einzige, was wohl momentan kein Gerücht ist ist, dass man nicht weiß, wer es wirklich war.

Generell klingt das vehemente Abstreiten zusammen mit bisher keinerlei Bekenntnissen seitens einer Terrororganisation (oder gibts da mittlerweile was?) für mich eher danach, als dass es zumindest keinen organisierten terroristischen Hintergrund gab. Vielleicht war es auch "nur" ein einfacher Amoklauf. Aber gut, spekulieren bringt ja nichts...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



taks schrieb:


> Darum hab ich nach einer Informationsquelle gesucht, die nicht irgendwelche Spekulationen als Fakten darstellt.
> Aber ist wirklich schwierig sowas zu finden. Wobei dein Link ja auch wieder nichts offizielles ist.
> 
> FAZ fassts so zusammen:



FAZ Eilmeldung - Festgenommener möglicherweise nicht der Täter

Ich wundere mich ehrlich gesagt auch, dass sich bisher keine Terrororganisation zu dem Anschlag bekannt hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wäre möglich aber als mutmaßlicher Täter kann er ja erzählen was er will. Die Zeit wird es zeigen nur hoffentlich recht schnell


----------



## Leob12 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Reap schrieb:


> Ach, wie immer. Irgendein fehlgeleiteter Mensch, nicht deutscher Herkunft, begeht ein Verbrechen und sofort sind die notorischen "Früher war alles besser"-Menschen da. "Der Flüchtling macht dies, der Flüchtling macht jenes und meine Frau und meinen Job hat er mir auch geklaut!"
> Erkennt ihr die Parallelen? Früher war es "der Russe", heute ist es "der Flüchtling". Immer gut zubeißen, wer der Feind ist, dann schmeckt das Bier am Stammtisch umso besser.


Vergiss bitte nicht die Gastarbeiter, nur keinen ausgrenzen


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wartet doch erst mal ab, was die Ermittlungen ergeben,

alles andere ist doch Kaffeesatzleserei


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wäre möglich aber als mutmaßlicher Täter kann er ja erzählen was er will. Die Zeit wird es zeigen nur hoffentlich recht schnell



Mittlerweile sind aber die KT-Untersuchungen abgeschlossen und es wurde an ihm weder Schmauchspuren noch Blut gefunden. Er ist also höchst wahrscheinlich nicht der Täter. 
Es kann also auch immer noch ein ganz normaler bekloppter deutscher gewesen sein. 
Nur ist der sicher jetzt schon über alle Berge.


----------



## Reap (20. Dezember 2016)

*Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Darum geht es allerdings nicht. Es geht um Meinung, nicht Wissen. Wo kämen wir hin, wenn jeder, der seine Launen ins Netz zimmert vorher noch eruieren muss, ob das, was man da gerade von sich gibt Gefasel oder Fakten sind?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es kann also auch immer noch ein ganz normaler bekloppter deutscher gewesen sein.
> Nur ist der sicher jetzt schon über alle Berge.


 
Alles ist möglich und vermute auch das die Person über alle Berge ist.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Reap schrieb:


> Darum geht es allerdings nicht. Es geht um Meinung, nicht Wissen. Wo kämen wir hin, wenn jeder, der seine Launen ins Netz zimmert vorher noch eruieren muss, ob das, was man da gerade von sich gibt Gefasel oder Fakten sind?



Deshalb wird das ja künftig von Facebook als unbelegte Aussage gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb wird das ja künftig von Facebook als unbelegte Aussage gekennzeichnet.



Aber wen interessiert das?
Seehofer kam ja schon angelaufen und hat gesagt, dass man die Flüchtlingspolitik überdenken müsse.
Also stand für Seehofer der Täter schon fest.
Erschreckend, wenn man bedenkt, dass das ein führender Politiker eines Bundeslandes ist.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Die da unten haben doch das denken schon lange durch Weißbier ersetzt. Was will man von der CSU schon erwarten. Immer schlimm, das man die mit bekommt, obwohl man sie als Nicht-Bayer nicht abwählen kann.

Söder und der Maut Dobrind sind ja auch nicht besser.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die da unten haben doch das denken schon lange durch Weißbier ersetzt. Was will man von der CSU schon erwarten. Immer schlimm, das man die mit bekommt, obwohl man sie als Nicht-Bayer nicht abwählen kann.



Die CSU hat extreme Angst, dass die ganzen Rechten, die aktuell in der CSU sind oder diese wählen, zur Afd schwenken.
Daher labern die CSU Leute auch so einen Unsinn, wenns um Flüchtlinge geht -- ich sag nur Obergrenze und Co.
Schlimm ist nur, dass eine regionale Partei wie die CSU sich enorm wicht macht und Dinge wie Herdprämie oder Ausländermaut vorantreiben und damit durchkommen.
Aber ich will nicht abschweifen.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Auch die noch weiter rechts haben sich natürlich gleich darauf gestürzt. Sowohl die hierzulande (AfD) als auch die im Ausland (le Pen, Wilders, Trump...). Kollektive Freude, dass es wieder einen Anschlag gegeben haben könnte und dass es endlich auch in Deutschland Tote gibt.


----------



## aloha84 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Auch die noch weiter rechts haben sich natürlich gleich darauf gestürzt. Sowohl die hierzulande (AfD) als auch die im Ausland (le Pen, Wilders, Trump...). Kollektive Freude, dass es wieder einen Anschlag gegeben haben könnte und dass es endlich auch in Deutschland Tote gibt.



Was die AFD mit ihren Twitter-Accounts veranstaltet grenzt eigentlich schon an Satire.......wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.
Vor allem finde ich es ungeheuerlich immer wieder in das gleiche Horn zu blasen und zu behaupten z.B.: "Frau Merkel ist schuld!" oder die ""Gutmenschen" sind Schuld" --> vor allem zu einem Zeitpunkt als noch nicht einmal sicher war, ob es ein Anschlag oder ein Unfall war.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass an sowas der Spinner hinter dem Steuer schuld ist, und niemand anders!
Ich glaube ich mache mir auch einen Twitter-Account, dann kann ich auch endlich mal idiotische populistische Gedankengänge freisetzen.
Hier mein erster Vorschlag:
1. EILMELDUNG, Fahrer war AFD-Mitglied, wollte mit dem Attentat Flüchtlinge belasten um seine Partei zu stärken!
Sowas kommt von sowas........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Was die AFD mit ihren Twitter-Accounts veranstaltet grenzt eigentlich schon an Satire.......wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.



Yep

Der Postillon auf Twitter: "Laute Party gestern Nacht: Anwohner von AfD-Parteizentrale beschweren sich uber Ruhestorung
https://t.co/3QwgsC6EBH"

Die AfD'ler haben doch jetzt Reichsparteitag und lassen die Sektkorken knallen. Und die Foren vom Focus oder RP-Online sind voll den Bösmenschen die dort anonym ihren Hass auskübeln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind aber die KT-Untersuchungen abgeschlossen und es wurde an ihm weder Schmauchspuren noch Blut gefunden. Er ist also höchst wahrscheinlich nicht der Täter.
> Es kann also auch immer noch ein ganz normaler bekloppter deutscher gewesen sein.
> Nur ist der sicher jetzt schon über alle Berge.



Wäre auch alles drin, oder aber er hatte einen Komplizen der den polnischen Fahrer getötet hatte.
Bedenklich ist es schon das man vom Bürger fordert nicht auf Gerüchte zu hören aber in den eigenen Reihen geht schon die Panik um. Aber so ist das wohl bei denen, da wird Wasser gepredigt aber Wein getrunken


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Oder ein Neonazi hat den Polen erschossen, den mutmaßlichen Täter als Geisel genommen um diesem die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, beide konnten nach dem Anschlag dann fliehen und der mutmaßliche Täter wurde von demjenigen, der ihn verfolgt hat, wegen der Vorurteile gegenüber Minderheiten für den Täter gehalten und statt des eigentlichen Terroristen verfolgt.

Im Ernst, ich wäre ja weiterhin für abwarten.
Der Artikel vom Postillon ist aber grandios. Selten haben die so ins Schwarze getroffen.
Die Titanic fordert nebenbei, dass Berlin verboten und Seehofer eine Ausländer-LKW-Maut für Weihnachtsmärkte ins Gespräch bringt. Und sie fragen sich, ob morgen um 5.45 Uhr wieder Polen überfallen wird...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



PC13 schrieb:


> ... Merkel und ihre Freunde tragen eine Mitschuld an dem Terroranschlag...


Wer ist denn der Täter? Kennst Du ihn?


----------



## azzih (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



PC13 schrieb:


> Liebe Linke, Rote, Grüne und Merkelanhänger: Das kann man solange drehen, wenden und relativieren wie man will. Merkel und ihre Freunde tragen eine Mitschuld an dem Terroranschlag, da sie bewusst den Terror importiert. Sie stellt ihre verkehrte linksutopische Ideologie über das Wohl der Menschen in unserem Land. Man sollte also entsetzt sein und Merkel für ihre Masseneinwanderungspolitik kritisieren. Eine Alternative zur jetzigen Politik zu suchen ist Teil des demokratischen Prozesses, findet euch also endlich damit ab, dass wir in einer pluralistischen Gesellschaft leben.
> [/url]



Totaler Blödsinn. Ich finde es schon beinahe kriminell zu behaupten jemand trüge die Schuld für die kriminellen Aktivitäten eines anderen. Selten so ein Stuss gehört.

Fakt ist doch aktuell weiss man noch nicht ob es wirklich der Flüchtling war. Aktuell wurde der Verdächtige sogar frei gelassen, also bestehen erhebliche Zweifel daran, ob das wirklich der Täter war,
Fakt ist auch das Deutschland in Mitten in Europa liegt. Egal ob Asylant oder nicht, wer hier etwas planen will kann ohne Probleme einreisen, wir haben keine riesen Mauer um Deutschland gezogen. Das konnte er vor dem Flüchtlingstheater und kann es auch nacher noch, wer kriminelle Absichten hegt findet immer einen Weg nach Deutschland.

Diese ganzen notorischen Weinekinder die nach jedem Terroranschlag/Amoklauf  in Hysterie verfallen und so tun als könnte man mit politischen Entscheidungen oder Polizeipräsenz irgendwie Sicherheit garantieren sind die wahren Kriminellen und nicht eine Merkel. Denn diese Idioten verkaufen die Leute für dumm und nutzen tragische Vorkommnisse eiskalt für ihren politischen Profit aus.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



PC13 schrieb:


> Liebe Linke, Rote, Grüne und Merkelanhänger: Das kann man solange drehen, wenden und relativieren wie man will. Merkel und ihre Freunde tragen eine Mitschuld an dem Terroranschlag, da sie bewusst (vielleicht ungewollt und nur aus Naivität) den Terror importieren. Sie stellen ihre verkehrte linksutopische Ideologie über das Wohl der Menschen in unserem Land. Man sollte also entsetzt sein und Merkel für ihre Masseneinwanderungspolitik kritisieren. Eine Alternative zur jetzigen Politik zu suchen ist Teil des demokratischen Prozesses, findet euch also endlich damit ab, dass wir in einer pluralistischen Gesellschaft leben.


Ich spinne deine krude These weiter:
Die Staaten, die vorher diesen "Flüchtling" durchgewunken haben, haben auch eine Mitschuld. 
Die Staaten an den EU-Außengrenzen ebenso. 
Dann geht es weiter in die Nachbarländer seines Heimatlandes, denn dort wurden von den braven westlichen Staaten die Gelder für Flüchtlingscamps gekürzt, sodass dort teilweise nicht einmal eine grundlegende Versorgung möglich war. 
Dann geht es weiter in das Kriegsgebiet, also sein Heimatland. Wer mischt da mit? Die USA, Russland, Deutschland, ... ein ganzer Rattenschwanz von Staaten hat(te) dort die Finger im Spiel, alle sind mit Schuld. 

Was redest du von einer pluralistischen Gesellschaft? Nicht erst das Auftreten der AfD macht Deutschland dazu. 
Was man soll und nicht soll entscheidest aber bestimmt nicht du. 
Solche Leute wie du sind schlimm. Nutzen das Leid um Stimmung gegen Politiker zu machen, sehr gut, weit haben wir es gebracht. Im selben Atemzug wird getrauert und mit dem Finger auf Merkel gezeigt, das ist widerlich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



PC13 schrieb:


> Liebe Linke, Rote, Grüne und Merkelanhänger....



Lieber Rechter, AfD'ler, Pedigast. Das ist genauso schlüssig wie Herrn Höcke, Bachmann und Konsorten für die Brandanschläge auf Flüchtlingsheime verantwortlich zu machen.

Herr Dobrindt ist übrigens Schuld an jedem Toten der durch einen Raser auf der Autobahn ums Leben kommt (und das sind erheblich mehr als Terroropfer), da sich Deutschland als einziges Land in der EU gegen ein Tempolimit wehrt.

etc.

Mit solchen kruden Theorien kann man jeden für alles verantwortlich machen. 

P.S. Ja wir leben in einer pluralistischen Gesellschaft. Und in unserer Demokratie bestimmt immer noch die Mehrheit den Kurs. Nicht die 10-20% die die AfD wählen. Ihr seid nicht das Volk auch wenn Ihr es immer so schön grölt. Aber mit demokratischen Mehrheitsentscheidungen habt Ihr es ja nicht so.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Anscheinend ist der Pakistani doch nicht der Täter. Da haben die Augenzeugenberichte ja wieder bewiesen wie unzuverlässig sie sind.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Dezember 2016)

*Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Nope, der war nur der 0815 Flüchtling mit mehreren gelogenen Identitäten. Alles Alltag, kann man laufen lassen.


----------



## Gast20170724 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



PC13 schrieb:


> Liebe Linke, Rote, Grüne und Merkelanhänger


Soll ich mich angesprochen fühlen?




PC13 schrieb:


> Merkel und ihre Freunde tragen eine Mitschuld an dem Terroranschlag, da sie bewusst (vielleicht ungewollt und nur aus Naivität) den Terror importieren.


Was? Merkel und "ihre Freunde" (wer auch immer das sein soll) haben einen Vertrag mit einem anderen Land/Unternehme geschlossen, wodurch diese dann Menschen per Spedition hierher transportieren?



PC13 schrieb:


> Sie stellen ihre verkehrte linksutopische Ideologie über das Wohl der Menschen in unserem Land.


Dann zeig ihn uns bitte deinen Beweis, dass ihre "Ideologie" falsch ist. Was bedeutet überhaupt "linksutopisch"? Und inwiefern beeinflussen dich fremde Menschen in deinem Wohlbefinden? Und was ist falsch daran, anderen Menschen zu helfen und ggf. Asyl zu gewähren? Das hat rein gar nicht mit "links" oder "rechts" zu tun.



PC13 schrieb:


> Man sollte also entsetzt sein


Ich bin darüber entsetzt, dass ein Mensch auf die Idee kommen kann, so viele andere zu töten. Aber ich frage mich, über was du entsetzt bist.



PC13 schrieb:


> Eine Alternative zur jetzigen Politik zu suchen ist Teil des demokratischen Prozesses


Also die KAfD bietet keine Alternativen. Kannst du eine bieten, über die wir diskutieren können, ganz in Ruhe und mit Fakten?


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Dezember 2016)

*Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Und inwiefern beeinflussen dich fremde Menschen in deinem Wohlbefinden? Und was ist falsch daran, anderen Menschen zu helfen und ggf. Asyl zu gewähren? Das hat rein gar nicht mit "links" oder "rechts" zu tun.



Ich beantworte das mal für mich:

1. Köln letztes Jahr. Was Freundinnen da erlebt haben, ist abartig.

2. Ich war dieses Jahr auf diversen Veranstaltubgen und auf vielen werden Flutlichter und Polizisten eingesetzt. Das war vorher nicht so und man fühlt sich fremd. 

3. Seit letztes Jahr Sommer kam ich sehr oft nur mit Stunden Verspätung nach Hause, weil die Polizei hier neuerdings immer wieder Kontrollpunkte hochzieht und alles und jeden durchsucht wegen steigenen Einbrüchen. Kurioserweise seit letztem Jahr, in dem für unseren Kreis auch ein neuer Rekord an Taten aufgestellt wurde. 


Und an Helfen ist nix falsch, aber nur solange es das Fass nicht sprengt. Wir tendieren mittlerweile zu Finanzierungen aus den Rentenkassen, Grundsteuer A + B Erhöhungen, Beitragserhöhungen, Haushaltsstreichungen, Zurückstellen von freiwilligen Leistungen der Städte und Gemeinden durch fehlendes Geld etc. 

Das sind alles Einschränkungen, weil man in der EU einen Alleingang fahren muss. So funktioniert das nicht. Was man damals zu stark rechts gemacht hat macht man nun zu stark links. Wir sind, mal wieder, die einzigen bzw. das einzige Land. Deutschland kann einfach nicht normal.


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



PC13 schrieb:


> Liebe Linke, Rote, Grüne und Merkelanhänger: Das kann man solange drehen, wenden und relativieren wie man will. Merkel und ihre Freunde tragen eine Mitschuld an dem Terroranschlag, da sie bewusst (vielleicht ungewollt und nur aus Naivität) den Terror importieren.




Deine Aussage setzt voraus das du´s ganz genau weißt Praktisch über jedenzweifel erhaben das es ein einwanderer war...stimmt vieleicht wars der Pole selbst.. Post Mortem versteht sich.
Wenn du so genau im Bild bist, würde ich eng mit den Behörden zusammen arbeiten!!


Ey kumpel bis jetzt ist erst mal JEDER schuld weils kein definitiven Täter giebt. Jaha jeder, der 24 stunden Schnellstreise endfernt ist..


----------



## Seeefe (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> 3. Seit letztes Jahr Sommer kam ich sehr oft nur mit Stunden Verspätung nach Hause, weil die Polizei hier neuerdings immer wieder Kontrollpunkte hochzieht und alles und jeden durchsucht wegen steigenen Einbrüchen. Kurioserweise seit letztem Jahr, in dem für unseren Kreis auch ein neuer Rekord an Taten aufgestellt wurde.




Reine Symbolik. Hätte die Polizei genug Mittel zur Verfügung, gäbe es solche Kontrollen nicht. Bei uns sind die seit einiger Zeit auch abgezogen worden. Was bringen denn solche Kontrollen? Nichts. Vielleicht geht der eine oder andere Depp den Beamten ins Netz, aber bringen tun diese Kontrollen genau so wenig, wie die Blitzmarathons.

Die Wohnungseinbrüche lagen 1992 übrigens weit über dem aktuellen Stand. Nämlich bei etwa 240.000, im Vergleich dazu liegen wir momentan bei 150.000, wenn ich mich nicht Irre. Die Aufklärungsquote ist viel dramatischer, denn die Banden könnte man Stellen, hätte man nur genug Polizisten dafür. 
1992 waren die Grenzen übrigens auch geschlossen 


Der Zaun wird hier momentan von hinten aufgerollt.


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

In unserer Gegend haben die Einbrüche auch enorm zugenommen, allerdings frag ich mich immer wie einer, der erst 4 Wochen um Land ist, genau den Zeitpunkt erwischt, in dem die Bewohner im Urlaub sind. Ich denke viele Gruppen am Rande der Gesellschaft freuen sich über den Sündenbock "Flüchtlinge" und drehen jetzt erstmal richtig auf. Mag es auch kriminelle Flüchtlinge geben, ich verabscheue diesen Generalverdacht gegen Leute die außer ihrem Leben nicht viel mehr besitzen und hier, im Nazideutschland eine Heimat suchen. Sozialstaat hin oder her, auch wir haben unsere Geschichte. Menschen die hier leben wollen, sollten die Möglichkeit haben einen Beitrag zu leisten, im Moment sieht es eher nach einer Verwahrung auf Zeit aus. Ohne irgendwelche Optionen auf Anerkennung oder Akzeptanz. 

Keiner weiß was uns die Zukunft noch bringt aber so möchte ich nicht behandelt werden, wenn es soweit kommen sollte.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Erste Kriegsweihnacht in Deutschland seit 1944. Danke an die Staatsratvorsitzende Merkel und die ganzen restlichen Volksverräter.
> Jetzt dürfen sich die Gutmenschen auch gerne aufregen.




Und, wie befriedigend ist es, die rechte Propaganda in den Thread zu scheißen? Dazu wurde bisher oft genug was geschrieben. Aber gut, ist sicher nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis rauskommt, dass Merkel persönlich inkl. der kompletten Führungsebene der Grünen mit vorgehaltener Knarre im Führerhaus saß und den Fahrer gezwungen hat, in den Weihnachtsmarkt zu fahren.
Und ja, bei den Angriffen auf unsere Demokratie kann man sich als "Gutmensch" durchaus aufregen. Die Schlechtmenschen feiern ja seit gestern durch, schließlich glauben sie sich auch ohne jegliche Beweise in ihrem kruden Weltbild bestätigt. Endlich Tote, da geht denen doch einer ab, da lässt man die Korken knallen!





Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wobei die Kontrollen auch das kleinste Übel sind. Die anderen Punkte sind teils viel gravierender. Bei uns wird es lokale Sportvereine spätestens 2018 nicht mehr geben, weil die Betreiber ab dann saftiges Geld abdrücken müssen, alleine für die Hallen schon. Es entwickelt sich alles immer mehr ins Negative. Und vor letztem Jahr war da nie die Rede von. Ich selber nehme an den Haushaltsgesprächen teil, da stellen sich einem die Nackenhaare auf. Das kann man alles gar nicht auf einmal rauslassen, sonst laufen die Bürger Sturm.




Vor allem wird es keine lokalen Sportvereine mehr geben weil der Nachwuchs fehlt, zumindest abseits vom Fußball. Keiner hat mehr Zeit, dank zeitlich immer fordernder Verpflichtungen. Schließlich hat man ab der Mittelstufe mehr oder weniger ein Erwachsener zu sein und muss für die "Leistungsgesellschaft" vorbereitet werden. Freizeit, Leben, Spaß? Unerwünscht!
Hier gibts abseits der 1-2 "großen" Vereine pro Sportart sowieso kaum noch Mannschaften und bei eben diesen großen Vereinen gibts genug Hallen, damit man die eine, in der zeitweise Flüchtlinge untergebracht wurden, locker verkraften kann.
Mag in "ärmeren" Gegenden in Deutschland mit weniger Sportförderungen oder weniger Schulsporthallen anders aussehen, aber ich kann es zumindest nicht nachvollziehen.

Ansonsten ist der zeitweise Verzicht auf Sporthallen sicher zu verkraften, wenn dafür zehntausende Leben gerettet werden. Ist zumindest meine Meinung.
Alternativ könnte man ja die leerstehenden Wohnungen in den gentrifizierten Stadtteilen "zwangsbewohnen". Aber halt, das Überleben von Kriegs- und Hungerflüchtlingen ist der Bourgeoisie nicht zuzumuten, ich vergaß.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



riedochs schrieb:


> ...Volksverräter....


Volksverräter waren alle jene, die nicht ohne wenn und aber hinter den Nazis standen.
Da ich gerne und leidenschaftlich gegen Faschisten in jeder Ausprägung bin, ist es
eine sehr positiv belegte Äußerung. Bist Du etwas kein Völksverräter und stehst zu
den Zielen des Gröfaz und seiner Schergen? Wenn man von Geschichte und von 
Begriffen keine Ahnung hat, sollte man sie nicht missbrauchen.

Und wenn ich den Schwachsinn von Kriegsnacht höre. Für mich klingt das immer
mehr wie ein Selbstmörder ähnlich dem Fall mit dem Flugzeug und dem Berg. 
Warum wohl proklamiert der IS, der jedes kleine Zitzelchen für sich beansprucht, 
das "Attentat" für sich. Was man von der rechten Seite der Gesellschaft lesen 
muss, schaut man ein wenig zu Kommentaren in den Weiten des Netzes,  tut weh,
 so jämmerlich dumm wirken die Texte.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wobei die Kontrollen auch das kleinste Übel  sind. Die anderen Punkte sind teils viel gravierender. Bei uns wird es  lokale Sportvereine spätestens 2018 nicht mehr geben, weil die Betreiber  ab dann saftiges Geld abdrücken müssen


Klingt nach gelebtem unsozialen Kapitalismus und nicht unserer laut Verfassung festgezurrten Sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Dann schau Dir mal das AfD Programm an und staune, was Du dort an neoliberalem Blödsinn findest.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wenn man hunderttausende Menschen aus Terrorregionen ins Land lässt,  dann ist das eine Erhöhung des Risikos für die innere Sicherheit. Köln,  Würzburg usw. werden dafür von jenen als Beleg herangezogen, die die  deutschen Grenzen September 2015 nicht geöffnet hätten. Keine Ahnung,  was daran jetzt so verachtenswürdig sein soll, es ist imo einfach nur ne  Sache des Standpunktes. Und selbst ich, der für die Grenzöffnung war,  bezweifle mittlerweile, ob diese Entscheidung von Merkel richtig war.  Ich wollte, dass wir diesen Menschen helfen, aber der Preis ist verdammt  hoch.  Und ja, selbst Merkel spricht von dem Wunsch, die Zeit zurückspulen zu  können. Allerdings spricht sie, wie so oft, mit gespaltener Zunge, weil  sie die Richtigkeit ihrer Flüchtlingspolitik trotzdessen immer und immer  wieder bekräftigt. Alternativlos halt, wie immer bei der Frau. Aber  genau da widersprechen eben einige. Und man muss ja auch zugeben, dass  Merkels humanitärer Imparativ nicht sonderlich überzeugend ist, denn  nach Schließung der griechisch-mazedonischen Grenze hieß es plötzlich aus  ihrem Mund:  Asylsuchende können sich das EU-Land nicht aussuchen,  welches ihnen Schutz gewährt. Oder auch der Türkei-Deal: Da wird am  Grenzübergang scharf auf Flüchtlinge geschossen und Merkel sowie ihre Entourage verliert kein Wort darüber. Hier hingegen hat man die AfD  für das bloße Aussprechen für den Grenzschutz mit Schusswaffe als  Ultima Ratio fast gesteinigt. Sorry, aber die Flüchtlingspolitik der  Kanzlerin ist derart bizarr, widersprüchlich und doppelzüngig, dass auch wir Gutmenschen uns einmal fragen sollten, was wir hier  eigentlich treiben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> ...


Ich halte die Entscheidung weiterhin für richtig, Kriegsflüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Was ich katastrophal empfand, war der Ansatz, sie einbürgern zu wollen. Viel besser wäre es, sie nach 1-5 Jahren mit etwas oder guter Bildung zurück zu schicken, wenn das Heimatland befriedet wurde, damit dort der Aufbau weiter geht und wie gute Beziehungen zu den Ländern haben können. Und genau diese Politik wird jetzt hoffentlich verstärkt betrieben. Kriegsflüchtlinge würde ich weiterhin jederzeit aufnehmen. Was die Silvesternacht in Köln damit zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht, um Kriegsflüchtlinge ging es dort nicht.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Dezember 2016)

*Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Vor allem wird es keine lokalen Sportvereine mehr geben weil der Nachwuchs fehlt, zumindest abseits vom Fußball. Keiner hat mehr Zeit, dank zeitlich immer fordernder Verpflichtungen. Schließlich hat man ab der Mittelstufe mehr oder weniger ein Erwachsener zu sein und muss für die "Leistungsgesellschaft" vorbereitet werden. Freizeit, Leben, Spaß? Unerwünscht!



Findest du? Also ich kenne eigentlich in der Verwandschaft keinen, bei dem die Kinder nicht in Vereinen sind. Mädchen eher in Reitsport und die Jungs auerbeet von Fußball über Basketball zu Handball und sogar Hockey. Können die alles un Zukunft knicken. 
Ich bin auch fürs Helfen, aber wenn es dann irgendwann an Selbstaufgabe grenzt und das tut es hiermit, dann ist die Grenze erreicht. Den großen Retter für die weite Welt brauche ich genauso wenig spielen. Da muss man eine konsequente Linie fahren. Und wenn dann welche im Mittelmeer ersaufen dann ist das so, mal ganz hart ausgesdrückt. Sorry, aber das eigene Land hat immer Priorität zu haben und Einschnitte für die eigenen Bürger sind niccht hinnehmbar. Das geht spätestens bei der Wahl ganz ganz böse aus.

Wir sind nicht der Nabel der Welt und uns steht es nicht zu sich über die ganze EU hinwegzusetzen. Damals gibg es falsch nach rechts, heute falsch nach links.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was die Silvesternacht in Köln damit zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht, um Kriegsflüchtlinge ging es dort nicht.



Aber um Asylsuchende. Dennoch ergänze ich gerne: Auch Asylsuchende aus den Maghreb aufzunehmen ist eine Erhöhung des Risikos für die innere Sicherheit, weil, wie u.A. der Casablanca-Bericht der Polizei gezeigt hat, diese immer wieder ganz besonders unangenehm auffallen, und zwar schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Das beunruhigteste ist, dass der Täter anscheinend noch auf freien Fuß ist....
Weiß man mittlerweile zumindest wo der her ist ?


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Die Frage ist eher, wann und wo er den LKW gekapert hat.
Immerhin hat er den Fahrer offenbar erschossen und ist selbst gefahren -- ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass der reguläre Fahrer in die Menschenmenge gefahren wäre, auch nicht mit vorgehaltener Waffe.
Also, ich hab noch nie einen LKW gefahren. Ich würde sicher nicht weit kommen, ehe ich irgendwo gegen komme.
Ergo könnte man in Versuchung geraten zu sagen, dass der Täter offenbar einen LKW fahren konnte.


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Es gab doch unnatürliche Bewegungen laut GPS Log die wie Fahrübungen aussehen.


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Erste Kriegsweihnacht in Deutschland seit 1944. Danke an die Staatsratvorsitzende Merkel und die ganzen restlichen Volksverräter.
> Jetzt dürfen sich die Gutmenschen auch gerne aufregen.



Bist du beschränkt oder einfach nur Schlicht?

Jetzt will ich aber auch ne Korrekte Antwort auf meine Soeben gestellte Frage.

An den Aussagen vieler Sind die Gesinnungen Deutlich zu lesen.
Übriegens für die jenigen die das jetz als beleidigung auffassen--ääähm ok. lieber nochmal nachdenken.
Und die anderen Wissen das es nur eine Geistige zugehörigkeit beschreibt.

Das hier ist eine "ekelhafte" Politische Diskussion. 
Sachliches und Fakten nur zum Teil, wenn dann aber oft untermalt mit irgendwelchen beleidigungen zu irgendwelchen Politikern oder "Bürdenträgern". Lächerlich ist das was manche Schreiben
Jetzt wisst ihr warum man bei Debatten nicht live im Bundestag anrufen kann. Und zwar nicht weil sie dort Schlafen^^

wenn hier manche schon so´n kack schreiben wie in meinem Übernommenen Zitat. mach ich den scheiß auch einfach mit und schreibe Müll.
gleich kommt übriegens noch ein Matchbox auto mit 13,7 Clown´s oder sind die schon da?

Wählt mich!! Alles wird anders, aber nix besser. Dazu wird sich aber für keinen was verändern..Yeah (Ihr dürft ruhig Klatschen)


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Findest du? Also ich kenne eigentlich in der Verwandschaft keinen, bei dem die Kinder nicht in Vereinen sind. Mädchen eher in Reitsport und die Jungs auerbeet von Fußball über Basketball zu Handball und sogar Hockey. Können die alles un Zukunft knicken.
> Ich bin auch fürs Helfen, aber wenn es dann irgendwann an Selbstaufgabe grenzt und das tut es hiermit, dann ist die Grenze erreicht. Den großen Retter für die weite Welt brauche ich genauso wenig spielen. Da muss man eine konsequente Linie fahren. Und wenn dann welche im Mittelmeer ersaufen dann ist das so, mal ganz hart ausgesdrückt. Sorry, aber das eigene Land hat immer Priorität zu haben und Einschnitte für die eigenen Bürger sind niccht hinnehmbar. Das geht spätestens bei der Wahl ganz ganz böse aus.
> 
> Wir sind nicht der Nabel der Welt und uns steht es nicht zu sich über die ganze EU hinwegzusetzen. Damals gibg es falsch nach rechts, heute falsch nach links.



Tja, nur sind wir dank unserer Wirtschafts- und Waffenexporte eben  doch der Nabel der westeuropäischen Welt. Damit ist der Frage der Verantwortlichkeit durch die Konsequenzen geklärt. 

Schaut euch doch mal an wohin Deutschland Panzer und Gerät verkauft, was damit verdient und welche Existenz vernichtet wird. 
Darüber zu reden in welchen Verein die Kinder so gehen und bald nicht mehr können grenzt schon an Wahnsinn, wenn es in einigen, nicht weit entfernten Ländern nur noch ums blanke Überleben geht. Es grenzt schon an eine menschenverachtende Haltung sein eigenes Wohlbefinden den Grundbedürfnissen anderer Menschen über zu ordnen. Wer gibt dir das Recht dazu?


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich habe die Politik nicht verzapft und bin genauso wenig dafür. Weil die obersten Politik und Wirtschaftstrottel so handeln wie sie handeln, nehme ich die Schuld nicht auf meine Kappe. Ganz einfach. Ich lasse mir nichts diktieren. Sollen sie entsprechend da hinten für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen. Ich will die gleichen Zustände hier nicht irgendwann selber haben.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Findest du? Also ich kenne eigentlich in der Verwandschaft keinen, bei dem die Kinder nicht in Vereinen sind. Mädchen eher in Reitsport und die Jungs auerbeet von Fußball über Basketball zu Handball und sogar Hockey. Können die alles un Zukunft knicken.




Bei uns wird es in den unteren Ligen immer leerer, ich war bei meinem "Heimatverein" ein Teil des letzten Jahrgangs, der noch ein eigenes Team stellen konnte. Die Talente gehen zu den größeren Vereinen, der Rest hört auf. Und durch diesen Mangel an Mannschaften war es hier auch absolut kein Problem, genug Ausweichhallen zu finden. Aber gut, ist nicht das Thema.





Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich bin auch fürs Helfen, aber wenn es dann irgendwann an Selbstaufgabe grenzt und das tut es hiermit, dann ist die Grenze erreicht. Den großen Retter für die weite Welt brauche ich genauso wenig spielen. Da muss man eine konsequente Linie fahren. Und wenn dann welche im Mittelmeer ersaufen dann ist das so, mal ganz hart ausgesdrückt. Sorry, aber das eigene Land hat immer Priorität zu haben und Einschnitte für die eigenen Bürger sind niccht hinnehmbar. Das geht spätestens bei der Wahl ganz ganz böse aus.




Von Selbstaufgabe merke ich nichts. Für 99,9% der Bevölkerung hat sich schlicht nichts geändert. Dass das Gefühl anders ist tut da nichts zur Sache, wer gerne Angst hat lässt sich auch gerne durch herbeigeredete Bedrohungen ängstigen. Wie bereits gesagt: wer sich durch den islamistischen Terror bedroht fühlt kann im Grunde gar nicht mehr das Bett verlassen, geschweige denn das Haus. Die Bedrohungen des Alltags sind immer noch bei weitem größer.
"Retter" können wir gar nicht spielen, dafür sind wir zu sehr Täter. Wir können höchstens ein wenig an den Symptomen herumdoktern. Da außer ein paar wenigen, die in der Politik auf verlorenem Posten stehen, sowieso keiner Retter spielen will müssen wir jetzt die Folgen, also die Flüchtlinge, ausbaden. Was tut man nicht alles für die Waffen- und Lebensmittelindustrie. Da hat nämlich dummerweise das eigene Land Priorität, wodurch wir erst in diese Lage gekommen sind. Wer kann denn auch ahnen, dass die Hungernden in Afrika nicht gerne für unseren Wohlstand verhundern?




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht der Nabel der Welt und uns steht es nicht zu sich über die ganze EU hinwegzusetzen. Damals gibg es falsch nach rechts, heute falsch nach links.




Leider geht gar nichts nach links, momentan gehts weiter stramm auf der schon vor einer Ewigkeit eingeschlagenen Route der neoliberalen Wirtschaftshörigkeit. Wenn es nach links ginge hätte man evtl. weniger Unzufriedenheit in der Bevölkerung, weil nicht so viele trotz Arbeit am Rande des Existenzminimum leben müssten und vielleicht hätte man dann mit weniger Ausbeutung und Waffenhandel auch weniger Flüchtlinge. Aber gut, dann müssten ja einige Milliardäre auf ihre Löhne in zweistelliger Millionenhöhe verzichten, und DIESES Schicksal kann man nun wirklich keinem zumuten.



edit: Ups, zu lange geschrieben...



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich habe die Politik nicht verzapft und bin genauso wenig dafür. Weil die obersten Politik und Wirtschaftstrottel so handeln wie sie handeln, nehme ich die Schuld nicht auf meine Kappe. Ganz einfach. Ich lasse mir nichts diktieren. Sollen sie entsprechend da hinten für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen. Ich will die gleichen Zustände hier nicht irgendwann selber haben.




Ja, aber wieso dann sein Heil bei einer Partei bzw. einer Bewegung suchen, die die ganzen Probleme, die zu den Flüchtlingsströmen geführt haben, noch vergrößern will? Die AfD will eine noch härter neoliberale Ausbeuterlinie fahren als die, die bisher entscheiden konnten. Damit wäre wirklich niemand geholfen. Der Trend nach rechts macht am Ende alles nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## JePe (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Du meine Guete. Wuerde Christus noch leben, man wuerde wohl seine Krippe beschmieren oder gleich ganz anzuenden - alles zum Wohle des christlichen Abendlandes, versteht sich. So einen grossen Eimer gibt es gar nicht, wie ich hier manchmal vollkotzen moechte ...


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das beunruhigteste ist, dass der Täter anscheinend noch auf freien Fuß ist....
> Weiß man mittlerweile zumindest wo der her ist ?



Woher sollte man das denn wissen, wenn über den Täter noch keine Erkenntnisse vorliegen. Ist ja anscheinend auch nicht vorbestraft, sonst hätte man längst nen Treffer in der DNA oder Fingerprint-Datenbank. 
Ist doch auch wurscht, wo der her ist.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich habe die Politik nicht verzapft und bin genauso wenig dafür. Weil die obersten Politik und Wirtschaftstrottel so handeln wie sie handeln, nehme ich die Schuld nicht auf meine Kappe. Ganz einfach. Ich lasse mir nichts diktieren. Sollen sie entsprechend da hinten für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen. Ich will die gleichen Zustände hier nicht irgendwann selber haben.



Dann müsstest du eigentlich für einen Kriegseinsatz Deutschlands sein um diese Gebiete zu befrieden oder? 
Denn anders geht es anscheinend nicht. Waffen liefern und Leute ausbilden, das hat die Bundeswehr gemacht, das haben die Türken gemacht, das haben die Amis gemacht, das haben die Russen gemacht, das haben die Franzosen gemacht. Und da beziehe ich mich nicht nur auf aktuelle Krisenherde, sondern durchaus auch auf vergangene Schauplätze, die heute auch selten wirklich durch Stabilität und Frieden glänzen. 

Die Situation in Syrien/Nordirak ist nicht so einfach zu lösen, sonst hätte man es schon gemacht. 

Du willst die gleichen Zustände nicht haben, tja, dann spring über deinen Schatten anstatt einen Linksruck (ernsthaft? Ein Linksruck?) zu monieren. Dazu vergleichst du das aktuelle Handeln mit dem Dritten Reich, oder auf was beziehst du das "damals"? Ich hoffe dass es sich um ein Missverständnis handelt, aber ich wüsste nicht wann es in Europa zuletzt "falsch nach rechts ging", bis auf dieses Beispiel, und natürlich die heutige Zeit. 


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Damals gibg es falsch nach rechts, heute falsch nach links.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher sollte man das denn wissen, wenn über den Täter noch keine Erkenntnisse vorliegen. Ist ja anscheinend auch nicht vorbestraft, sonst hätte man längst nen Treffer in der DNA oder Fingerprint-Datenbank.
> Ist doch auch wurscht, wo der her ist.


Nein das ist nicht egal, wenn er Moslem ist, zitiert er wieder seine Suren und schreibt dazu "Hab ich euch eh gesagt, böse Moslems..."


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Jetzt sind wir wieder an einem Punkt, der sich die letzten Jahre wie ein roter Faden durch das öffentliche Leben zieht.
Da gibt es ein überaus grausames Ereignis.  Menschen werden getötet und verletzt. Die vermeintliche Suche nach dem Schuldigen wird sofort begonnen und politisch, wie auch medial begleitet. Da so ein schlimmes Ereignis aber nur einer kranken Ideologie oder einem kranken Hirn entspringen kann, grenzt der teutsche Verstand sofort die Verdächtigen von den unverdächtigen ab. 
Die Polizei muss sofort liefern, will sie sich nicht den übelsten Tiraden von oben und unten ausgesetzt sehen und "ermittelt" zeitnah einen Verdächtigen nach den gängigen Stereotypen. Hintergründe werden an die Medien und Politik durchgestochen und schon hat man ein komplexes Feindbild samt Tatmuster generiert. Der Mob wütet durch die Foren. Die Politiker salbadern von mehr Sicherheit durch Einschränkungen von Freiheit und hoffen, dass niemand so schnell hinterfragt, ob, wie und womit das durchgesetzt werden soll. Die Medien hyperventilieren über Verdächtige, Hintergründe und Zusammenhänge - sammeln Fakten oder das was sie dafür halten über den Ermittelten und posaunen alles in die Welt hinaus, weil der betroffenheitssüchtige Medienjunkie ihrer Meinung nach genau das zu brauchen scheint.

Und das *ALLES* stellt sich nach einem halben Tag für die Katz heraus...

Damit haben ALLE Verantwortlichen durch die Bank nunmehr aufgezeigt, wie die (anderen vorgeworfene) postfaktische Welt von heute funktioniert. Dadurch hat man es nunmehr nicht nur mit den Opfern des Ereignisses direkt und deren Angehörigen und tatsächlich Betroffenen zu tun, sondern gleich noch mit einer zusätzlichen Opfergruppe: nämlich der zu unrecht und perfide verallgemeinerten "terrorsüchtigen" Flüchtlinge, die sich hier vorgeblich allesamt eingeschlichen haben, um Deutschland mit Blut und Massenmord zu überziehen.
Aber leider sind und bleiben abseits aller salbungsvollen Worte der Regierenden und Medien, abseits aller "je suis" und anderen Parolen die wirklich Verantwortlichen für beide Opfergruppen genau diejenigen, die in geheuchelter Betroffenheit wiederum im Inland unsere Freiheiten einschränken wollen und im Ausland unsere vorgebliche Freiheiten und Werte mit Waffengewalt "verteidigen" wollen.

Aber statt nunmehr endlich andächtig zu schweigen und über das eigene Versagen zu reflektieren, wird weiter spekuliert, Sicherheiten gefordert, Freiheiten eingeschränkt, Lügen über die wirtschaftliche Notwendigkeit von Kriegsbündnissen und Waffenlieferungen zelebriert ...


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Sollen sie entsprechend da hinten für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen. Ich will die gleichen Zustände hier nicht irgendwann selber haben.



Ein Anfang wäre, keine Waffen mehr in diese Gebiete zu liefern.
Aber dann kommt die Rüstungsindustrie wieder angelaufen und erklärt, dass es um Arbeitsplätze geht -- das Totschlafargument schlecht hin.
Davon redet die Automobilindustrie auch den ganzen Tag, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist, sich dem Klimawandel anzupassen und umweltgerechtere Autos zu bauen.


----------



## Rolk (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Und immer wieder das gleiche Lied. In den typischen Krisenregionen sind deutsche Waffen vergleichsweise Ausnahmeerscheinungen, aber im selbst Schuld zuweisen sind wir ja auch Weltmeister.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Na ja, deutsche Waffen wurden in Libyen gefunden. Deutsche Waffen werden im Drogenkrieg in Mexiko eingesetzt.
Saudi Arabien fertigt unter Lizenz von Heckler & Koch Waffen. Saudi Arabien ist militärisch im Jemen aktiv.


----------



## Rolk (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Natürlich findet man deutsche Waffen mittlerweile fast überall. Globalisierung und so. 
Aber die grosse Masse kommt dann doch eher wo anderst her.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Es geht doch gar nicht allein um die Waffen. Es geht u. a. darum, dass Waffen als stinknormale (auch Außen-)Handelsgüter und Arbeitsplatzgarantien anerkannt werden. Da hapert es doch schon gewaltig. Genauso, wie an den vorgeblich durchgeführten parlamentarischen Kontrollen und den diversen politisch motivierten Pseudo-Kontrollinstanzen, die nichts weiter als Feigenblatt-Charakter besitzen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Nicht ohne Grund ist der ehemalige Minister für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit und Entwicklung unter schwarz/gelb zum Rüstungskonzern Rheinmetall gegangen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Anfang wäre, keine Waffen mehr in diese Gebiete zu liefern.


Ja, aber will man Befreundete oder Verbündete schutzlos gegen Nachbarn lassen, die selber produzieren oder starke militante Freunde im Rücken haben? Wollen wir alternativ, dass alle Länder eigene Waffenproduktionsfabriken aufbauen? So kompliziert sind viele Dinge nicht zum selber bauen.

Eigentlich machen die Deutschen mit ihrer Rüstungskontrolle vieles richtig. Länder werden kategorisiert und Lieferungen sind nur an Staaten mit legitimierte Regierung möglich. Warum aber gibt es Unterstützungen von Freiheitskämpfern, Rebellengruppen und Terroristen? Genau und nur dort würde ich ansetzen und ich würde die Kriterien enger fassen, wer eine legitimierte Regierung ist. Die Türkei unter Notstandsgesetzen z.B. ist zu hinterfragen, Saudi Arabien als feudale Herrschaftsform sowieso usw.

Aber das sind alles Diskussionen, die schon lange geführt werden und vermutlich in keinem Zusammenhang zum aktuellen Unglück stehen. Mir ist, trotz aktueller IS-Bekennernachicht, überhaupt nicht klar, wer, wann und was gemacht hat. Warten wir ein pasar Wochen ab, schauen wir auf Ermittlungsergebnisse und bewerten wir dann.* Fanator-II-701*  hat das sehr schön zusammengefasst.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht ohne Grund ist der ehemalige Minister für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit und Entwicklung unter schwarz/gelb zum Rüstungskonzern Rheinmetall gegangen.




Nicht nur dass. Unter Niebel sollte Entwicklungshilfe in erster Linie Hilfe für deutsche Konzerne sein. Dem gings nicht darum, den ärmeren Regionen unter die Arme zu greifen, das Ziel sollte ein Plus bei uns sein. Kurzfristige Profite, erkauft mit Elend in Afrika und Flüchtlingsflut in Europa.
Müller macht auf mich einen für Unionsverhältnisse eigentlich recht zurechnungsfähigen Eindruck, aber ich wette dem sind auch eher die Hände gebunden.

Es geht übrigens nicht nur um Waffen. Wir zwingen viele in Afrika in den Ruin und wundern uns, dass die nicht einfach freiwillig verhungern. Nette Doku dazu. Und weil wir auch an die Details denken drohen wir natürlich damit, die Entwicklungshilfe einzustellen, sollten die Staaten Zölle zum Schutz ihrer Bevölkerung einführen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ja, wir regen uns über Ttip und Ceta auf, machen aber mit den afrikanischen Staaten genau das gleiche und erpressen sie förmlich.

Aber ich will nicht abschweifen.
Noch wissen wir nicht mal, von wo der Täter stammt.


----------



## Rolk (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Naja, der erste Verdächtige wurde aufgrund einer Täterbeschreibung verhaftet und es gibt ein relativ glaubwürdiges Bekennerschreiben des IS. Darauf warten das uns die Polizei einen blonden blauäugigen Täter präsentiert braucht man wohl nicht. ^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Aktuell fahnden sie nach einem Tunesier


----------



## azzih (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Scheinbar war der auch schon als Islamist bekannt und wurde abgehört. Hat scheinbar net so gut geklappt.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Lasst doch erst mal den Ermittlern ihren Job machen,

früher oder später wird der Täter schon gefasst werden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Egal wer es nun auch war, wird er leider nicht die gerechte Strafe bekommen.


> früher oder später wird der Täter schon gefasst werden


Das hoffe ich doch das man ihn so schnell wie möglich eintütet


----------



## OField (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, der erste Verdächtige wurde aufgrund einer Täterbeschreibung verhaftet und es gibt ein relativ glaubwürdiges Bekennerschreiben des IS. Darauf warten das uns die Polizei einen blonden blauäugigen Täter präsentiert braucht man wohl nicht. ^^



Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass es noch nicht einmal der IS war, sondern er sich nur mit der Tat rühmen will.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, aber will man Befreundete oder Verbündete schutzlos gegen Nachbarn lassen, die selber produzieren oder starke militante Freunde im Rücken haben? Wollen wir alternativ, dass alle Länder eigene Waffenproduktionsfabriken aufbauen? So kompliziert sind viele Dinge nicht zum selber bauen.
> 
> Eigentlich machen die Deutschen mit ihrer Rüstungskontrolle vieles richtig. Länder werden kategorisiert und Lieferungen sind nur an Staaten mit legitimierte Regierung möglich. Warum aber gibt es Unterstützungen von Freiheitskämpfern, Rebellengruppen und Terroristen? Genau und nur dort würde ich ansetzen und ich würde die Kriterien enger fassen, wer eine legitimierte Regierung ist. Die Türkei unter Notstandsgesetzen z.B. ist zu hinterfragen, Saudi Arabien als feudale Herrschaftsform sowieso usw.


Gerade darin sehe ich auch die Gefahr. Die besagten Staaten würden im Gegensatz zu den heutigen Waffenexportländern wahrscheinlich auch selbst völkerrechtswidrige Waffen entwickeln und produzieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Aktuell fahnden sie nach einem Tunesier


Ich dachte immer, die alten Koloniebewohner können problemlos einen Pass in Frankreich bekommen. 
Oder gilt das nur für die Bewohner, die älter als die Unabhängigkeit sind?



OField schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass es noch  nicht einmal der IS war, sondern er sich nur mit der Tat rühmen  will.


In ein paar Wochen wird man genaues wissen. Wenn ich an Flugzeuge und Berge denke, halte ich einen
ganz einfachen Verzweiflungs- oder Racheselbstmord für durchaus denkbar. So etwas kann immer und
überall passieren. Amokläufer haben für mich nichts mit geplantem Terrorismus zu tun und man kann 
sich gegen sie nur schützen, indem man möglichst viel Hilfe anbietet,


----------



## Two-Face (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gerade darin sehe ich auch die Gefahr. Die besagten Staaten würden im Gegensatz zu den heutigen Waffenexportländern wahrscheinlich auch selbst völkerrechtswidrige Waffen entwickeln und produzieren.


Unter Mithilfe von Deutschland? Krauss-Maffei (oder war's Rheinmetall?) hat in Marokko ein Werk eröffnen lassen, unter der Vorraussetzung, dass jenes Land (Marokko) nur so viele Panzer dort herstellen darf, wie von der deutschen Bundesregierung vorgegeben (ich glaube, es waren 80). 

 Ich muss schon lachen, wenn ich nur dran denke.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Gabriel persönlich fährt jedes Jahr hin und lässt sich die Produktion zeigen.
Aber er kommt immer nur bis zum Snack Automaten.


----------



## Gast20170724 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gabriel persönlich fährt jedes Jahr hin und lässt sich die Produktion zeigen.
> Aber er kommt immer nur bis zum Snack Automaten.



Wie? Er kommt so weit? Ich dachte immer, er schafft es nicht aus dem flugzeuginternen Bordbistro hinaus....


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, die alten Koloniebewohner können problemlos einen Pass in Frankreich bekommen.
> Oder gilt das nur für die Bewohner, die älter als die Unabhängigkeit sind?



Das weiß ich nicht.  Jedenfalls hat die Polizei nun bis zu 100.000 Euro Belohnung für Hinweise auf ihn ausgesetzt. Hoffentlich richtet er keinen weiteren Schaden an. Er ist ja bewaffnet.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, der erste Verdächtige wurde aufgrund einer Täterbeschreibung verhaftet und es gibt ein relativ glaubwürdiges Bekennerschreiben des IS. Darauf warten das uns die Polizei einen blonden blauäugigen Täter präsentiert braucht man wohl nicht. ^^



Der IS vereinnahmt alle möglichen Terrorakte für sich, wenn es seiner verqueren Ideologie dient. Das muss überhaupt nix heißen. Wer hat denn da über die Glaubwürdigkeit entschieden? Zum Thema Zeugenaussagen wurde hier bereits etwas geschrieben, aber wenn man sich mit der Materie etwas auskennt, dann wird schnell klar, dass gerade Zeugen eher keine gute Quelle für fundierte Ermittlungen darstellen.
Bspw.: 
- https://www.jura.uni-frankfurt.de/55029767/Glaubhaftigkeitsbeurteilung.pdf
- http://geb.uni-giessen.de/geb/volltexte/2002/710/pdf/d020010.pdf

oder hier mal aus Sicht der Exekutive: 
- http://www.vdpolizei.de/shop/out/pdf/leseprobe/100936_Leseprobe.pdf
daraus:


> ... (Zeugen-)*Aussagen* sind zwar das häufigste, aber zugleich auch das unzuverlässigste Beweismittel  im Strafverfahren; ...


----------



## Leob12 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Man braucht nur an München denken und was die unsinnigen Zeugenaussagen da ergeben haben. 
Mehrere Täter, Gewehre, was weiß ich.


----------



## azzih (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich hasse ja so Verschwörungstheorien, aber langsam isses schon komisch das jeder Terrorist rein zufällig seine Ausweispapiere am Tatort hinterlässt und diese erst zufällig ein Tag nach dem Anschlag erst auftauchen. Hat ein bissl was vom Koran aufm eingestürzten World Trade Center.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich tippe ja auf gefälschte Ausweise...


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Bestimmt eine Verschwörung des braunen Mobs.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wenn man sich mal durch diverse Portalke clickt, wird man feststellen, dass es immer mehr Leute gibt, die gewissen Religionsformen bzw Ideologien, sagen wir mal, sehr skeptisch gegenüber stehen.
Denn wie es der Zufall so will, sind die meisten Anschläge in den letzten Jahren von Personen, die einem bestimmten Glaubenskreis angehören, verursacht worden...

Jetzt könnte man auch wieder auf einen französischen Zeichner verweisen, der für seine Werke von eben diesen Leuten erschossen wurde...


----------



## INU.ID (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Einfach nur weil ich das Video gelungen finde, und es indirekt zum Topic passt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUH3lDOc8BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich denke, die Leute wissen einfach, dass sie nach einem islamistischen Terroranschlag ein paar Monate Ruhe haben. Deswegen geraten sie nicht in Panik. Sie wissen, dass Einzeltäter auf eigene Faust i.d.R. nur einmal zuschlagen können, weil sie danach gejagt werden wie ein räudiges Tier. Anders wäre es, wenn eine Zelle koordiniert zuschlagen würde. Wenn einer an einem Tag mit einem Lastwagen in eine Menschenmenge reinrasen, am nächsten Tag ein anderer eine Bombe in einem U-Bahnhof zünden und am übernächsten Tag ein weiterer ein Flugzeug in ein Atomkraftwerk lenken würde. Aber so eine Terrorwelle erfolgt nicht, das wissen die Leute aus Erfahrung. Fast immer sind die Täter in Wahrheit Amokläufer, die sich als "Gotteskrieger" hochstilisieren, um ihrer Tat einen höheren Sinn zu geben. Die Attentäter auf Charlie Hebdo, der Typ von Nizza und dieser Kerl hier waren, folgt man den Lebensläufen, alles frustrierte Taugenichtse, die in ihrer Vergangenheit nichts als Shice bauten und auf ihrem Leben einfach nicht klar kamen. IS-Einweg-Amokläufer, nicht besonders clever, unkoordiniert und falls die Tat überhaupt gelingt, meist schnell unschädlich gemacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



> Ich denke, die Leute wissen einfach, dass sie nach einem islamistischen Terroranschlag ein paar Monate Ruhe haben.


Sicher? Es lockt aber auch Nachahmer an weil die Täter nicht gefasst wurden und die sich deswegen in Sicherheit wiegen oder in andere Bereiche zuschlagen. Jede Klinge hat zwei Seiten und für die Durchsetzung ihres Gedankengutes ist denen ja jedes Mittel recht incl. dem eigenen Leben


----------



## Poulton (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: TerroranschlÃ¤ge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



azzih schrieb:


> Ich hasse ja so Verschwörungstheorien, aber langsam isses schon komisch das jeder Terrorist rein zufällig seine Ausweispapiere am Tatort hinterlässt und diese erst zufällig ein Tag nach dem Anschlag erst auftauchen. Hat ein bissl was vom Koran aufm eingestürzten World Trade Center.


Bevor wieder Aluhüte verteilt werden: Zuruckgelassene Personaldokumente: "Visitenkarten" der Terroristen | Nachrichten | BR.de


----------



## Seeefe (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

@Bester_Nick

Kann ich dich an den Juli diesen Jahres erinnern? Da hatten wir den Typen mit der Axt in Würzburg, den sich selbst hochgejagten in Bayern und den (zwar nicht islamistisch motivierten) Amoklauf in München. Dazu noch die ein oder andere Festnahme von potenziellen Terroristen, wie den in Sachsen oder die Gruppe aus Düsseldorf. Für mehr als genug Leute grund genug, sich einen kleinen Waffenschein zu besorgen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ja, das war eine sehr schlimme Woche. Damals hatte ich befürchtet, dass sich das Schema des Terrors vielleicht ändern könnte und an Häufigkeit so sehr zunimmt, dass wir in Europa nicht mehr zur Ruhe kommen. Aber nach dieser Woche wurde es wieder ruhig. Festnahme hier, Festnahme da, doch ein erfolgreicher Anschlag blieb aus. Bis vor Kurzem. Und auch dieser hätte mit einer Festnahme vereitelt werden können. Die Polizei wusste seit langem, dass es sich bei dem Tunesier um eine tickende Zeitbombe handelt.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Die Polizei weis auch von mindestens 500 weiteren tickenden Zeitbomben und alleine durch weitere IS Rückkehrer werden es immer mehr.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ja, die muss man alle rund um die Uhr observieren & sobald die Vorbereitung einer schweren staatsgefährdenden Gewalttat nachgewiesen werden kann, müssen diese Leute festgenommen und verurteilt werden. Aber es ging ja um eine Erklärung, warum die Leute, die Berliner, nicht in Panik ausbrechen und einfach ihr Leben weiterleben (zur Tagesordnung übergehen). Ich versuche darauf eine Erklärung zu geben. Ich versuche hingegen nicht zu bestreiten, dass hier alles Mögliche falsch läuft. Insbesondere die Flüchtlingspolitik der Kanzlerin habe ich ja bereits selber infrage gestellt.


----------



## azzih (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Rolk schrieb:


> Die Polizei weis auch von mindestens 500 weiteren tickenden Zeitbomben und alleine durch weitere IS Rückkehrer werden es immer mehr.



500 registierte Gefährder die beobachtet werden, 250 davon nach Syrien ausrereist. Schon unangenehme Sache.
 Aber um mal ganz realistisch zu bleiben  ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit trotzdem um den Faktor 100000 höher Opfer eines Autounfalls zu werden als Opfer eines Terroranschlags, so realistisch muss man schon sein und deswegen auch kein Grund für Panik. Vor allem kann man sowas weder verhindern noch vorhersagen.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Dezember 2016)

*Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wenn unsere Politik schon zu bescheuert ist, um diese Leute festzusetzen, dann sollen die denen wenigtstens Fußfesseln anlegen. Das wird ja immer bekloppter hier. Du hast ja als kleiner Ladendieb schon mehr zu befürchten, als Islamisten mit konkreten Anschlagsplänen, die dem LKA Monate bekannt sind. Unsere Regierung ist da einfach nur bekloppt und das Ergebnis sind nun Polizisten mit Maschinenpistolen vorm Kinderkarussell. Hauptsache kunti bunti Regenbogen die ganze Welt ist ein bunter friedlicher Ponyhof Blödsinn trällern. Allein dass man jetzt schon wieder Leute ankackt, die eine Übersrbeitung der Gesetze fordern, nachdem nachweislich hier wieder mal alles komplett versagt hat zeigt, wie dumm und unfähige unsere Obrigen einfach sind.

Auch würde mich mal interessieren, warum ein Lutz Bachmann 24 Stunden vor der ach so tollen Regierung weiß, dass der Täter eben der Tunesier ist und nicht der Pakistane. Der Tweet wurde ja wieder gelöscht. Es war dort wohl ein Link zu einem ausländischen Artikel drin, in dem ein ausländischer Geheimdienst das mitgeteilt hat. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn andere Länder selbst hier in unserem Land weiter sind, als wir selber.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ein aktueller Artikel behandelt genau das Thema.

Umgang mit Gefahrdern: Der Albtraum des Rechtsstaats | tagesschau.de


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Auch würde mich mal interessieren, warum ein Lutz Bachmann 24 Stunden vor der ach so tollen Regierung weiß, dass der Täter eben der Tunesier ist und nicht der Pakistane. Der Tweet wurde ja wieder gelöscht. Es war dort wohl ein Link zu einem ausländischen Artikel drin, in dem ein ausländischer Geheimdienst das mitgeteilt hat. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn andere Länder selbst hier in unserem Land weiter sind, als wir selber.


Er hatte zwischenzeitig auch behauptet, es wäre ein Afghane gewesen. Außerdem ist der Typ Volksverhetzer, von so einem kann man doch kaum irgend eine Form seriöser Berichterstattung erwarten.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Der Vogel ist auch nicht seriös. Aber lag 2 Stunden danch zu 100% richtig, während bei uns wieder alles schief lief.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Könnte auch ein Zufallstreffer gewesen sein, er wäre ja nicht der erste Tunesier gewesen, der einen Terroranschlag begeht.^^
Jedenfalls wurde die Brieftasche des mutmaßlichen Attentäters erst zwei Stunden danach gefunden, hatte Bachmann eine Glaskugel oder was?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ist diese Lutz Bachmann der in dem Artikel beschriebene Terrorist, der aus Teneriffa abgeschoben wurde?
Lutz Bachmann auf Teneriffa zur "unerwunschten Person" erklart - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Vollkommen egal wer oder was für ein Vogel der ist, er wusste von Anfang an bescheid. Woher?


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Vollkommen egal wer oder was für ein Vogel der ist, er wusste von Anfang an bescheid. Woher?


Sagt wer?
Der Zufall?


----------



## Gast20170724 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> er wusste von Anfang an bescheid. Woher?



Naja, zwischen "wissen" und "raten" liegt ein ziemlich großer Unterschied.


----------



## blautemple (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Vollkommen egal wer oder was für ein Vogel der ist, er wusste von Anfang an bescheid. Woher?



Ach komm, jetzt mach dich mal nicht lächerlich 

Auch ein blindes Huhn, findet mal ein Korn


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> ...er wusste von Anfang an bescheid. ..


Eine der Verschwörungstheorien ist, dass die AfD selber hinter den Anschlägen steckt.
Man klaut einem bekannten Straftäter die Papiere, holt sich einen NSU Sympatisant,
der keine Skrupel hat, einen Polen zu erschießen und schon haben wir die politische
Situation, die den Wahlsieg bringen soll. Man denke immer an den Reichstagsbrand.

Es gibt doch tausende hoch gerüstete Reichbürger im Land, die als terroristische
Vereinigung eingestuft werden. Nur eine absurde Verschwörungstheorie, aber es
wird diskutiert.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Dezember 2016)

*Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Er war wohl ein Artikel verlinkt, der auf einen ausländischen Geheimdienst verwiesen hat. Macht euch nicht lächerlich. Ich halte von dem Typen auch nichts, aber die exakten Täterdaten 2 Stunden nach der Tat sind nicht geraten oder Zufall. Das ist affig.

Aber warum sollte man sich auch eingestehen, dass der Staatsschutz total versagt hat? Darf ja nicht sein, in unserem bunten Ponyhof hier. Der ganze Fall ist richtig peinlich und führt nicht umsonst sogar international zu Kopfschütteln. Das ach so sichere Deutschland hat einen Staatsschutz, den du in der Pfeife rauchen kannst. Was alles über den Täter bekannt war und trotzdem darf er hier rumlaufen. Das schafft wirklich nur Deutschland.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Er war wohl ein Artikel verlinkt, der auf einen ausländischen Geheimdienst verwiesen hat. Macht euch nicht lächerlich. Ich halte von dem Typen auch nichts, aber die exakten Täterdaten 2 Stunden nach der Tat sind nicht geraten oder Zufall. Das ist affig.
> 
> Aber warum sollte man sich auch eingestehen, dass der Staatsschutz total versagt hat? Darf ja nicht sein, in unserem bunten Ponyhof hier. Der ganze Fall ist richtig peinlich und führt nicht umsonst sogar international zu Kopfschütteln. Das ach so sichere Deutschland hat einen Staatsschutz, den du in der Pfeife rauchen kannst. Was alles über den Täter bekannt war und trotzdem darf er hier rumlaufen. Das schafft wirklich nur Deutschland.



Der Staatsschutz hätte versagt, wenn Bachmann vor dem Anschlag gewusst hätte, "wer, was, wann vorhat", wusste er aber nicht.
Momentan geht man davon aus, dass er den Polizeifunk abgehört hat.
Die Fahndung nach dem Tunesier begann mit dem Auffinden des Passes, nämlich sofort.
Und sicher kann man hier und da skeptisch sein, bezüglich der Leistung der Polizei und Geheimdienst.......aber die sind nicht blöd!
Auch wenn in der Zeit ein anderer Tatverdächtiger gefasst wurde, wird weiter ermittelt.......das ist einfach gesunder Menschenverstand.

Davon ab sehe ich auch kein Versagen des Staatsschutzes, die müssen sich, ebenso wie wir, an Regeln und Gesetze halten.
Und wenn jemanden nicht zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden kann, dass er einen Anschlag plant, dann kannst du ihn schlecht verhaften, wegsperren o.ä.
Das ist nun mal die Folge in einem Rechtsstaat.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Doppelpost......irgendwas ist schief gegangen!


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Aber wenn er den Funk abgehört hat, hätten die Behörden ja auch sofort Bescheid wissen müssen. Die Dokumente haben die aber soch erst am Tag danach gesichtet.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal die Folge in einem Rechtsstaat.



Na ja, das ist meiner Meinung nach das falsche Wort.
Es ist gut so, dass es so ist, denn sonst könnte der Staat jeden willkürlich verhaften und wegsperren, und als Grund wird dann immer Terrorverdacht genannt.
Also das, was Erdogan gerade macht.
Solche Zustände will ich hier nicht haben. Die Unschuldsvermutung muss immer Gegenstand sein. Vorverurteilung helfen niemanden.
Die Polizei muss ermitteln, die Staatsanwaltschaft die Ergebnisse prüfen und dann kann es eine Anklage geben.
Und mann muss immer in alle Richtungen ermitteln und darf sich nicht vorzeitig auf was festlegen.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, das ist meiner Meinung nach das falsche Wort.
> Es ist gut so, dass es so ist, denn sonst könnte der Staat jeden willkürlich verhaften und wegsperren, und als Grund wird dann immer Terrorverdacht genannt.
> Also das, was Erdogan gerade macht.
> Solche Zustände will ich hier nicht haben. Die Unschuldsvermutung muss immer Gegenstand sein. Vorverurteilung helfen niemanden.
> ...



Ich wollte damit nichts anderes zu Ausdruck bringen.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Aber wenn er den Funk abgehört hat, hätten die Behörden ja auch sofort Bescheid wissen müssen. Die Dokumente haben die aber soch erst am Tag danach gesichtet.



Woher willst du das wissen?
Maximal eine Stunde nach dem Anschlag, war sogar die Spurensicherung vor Ort.
Vorher waren Polizisten bereit im LKW-Wrack, und fanden dort die Leiche und zu 99,99999% auch den Ausweis.
Aus ermittlungstaktischen Gründen ist es schonmal mal ratsam dem Täter vorzugaukeln, dass man ihn gerade NICHT sucht.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nichts anderes zu Ausdruck bringen.



Dann ist gut. 
Ich hatte schon angenommen, dass du für einige Sachen den Rechtsstaat mal kurz "ausparken" wolltest.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wenn die Unschuldsvermutung für Leute gilt, die bereits woanders inhaftiert wurden, als Islamisten bekannt sind, straffällig geworden sind, Identitäten fälschen und von denen konkrete Anschlagspläne vorliegen, dann ist dieses System in diesem Punkt ganz einfach beschissen. Bei solchen Personen hat es keine Unschuldsvermutung zu geben. Das endet dann genau in dem Mist, den wir gerade haben und weswegen sich jeder an den Kopf fasst. Der Anschlag hätte ohne unsere pille palle Gesetze verhindert werden können. Da ist absolut nichts Tolles an diesem System. Die Forderungen der Äbderung der Gesetze kommen zur Zeit aus allen Ecken und das zurecht. Es kann nicht sein, dass wir schon so bekloppt sind und quasi eingetragene Islamisten Vereine führen. Und dann haben wir teils dermaßen linksverdrehte Strippenzieher, dass die Fahndung 12 Stunden lang blockiert wurde, weil man Angst vor entsprechenden Kommentaren hatte. Da wird lieber die Fahndung nach einem Terroristen 12 Stunden blockiert, statt Kommentare auf Facebook hinzunehmen. Wie bekloppt ist das eigentlich?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> ..... Bei solchen Personen hat es keine Unschuldsvermutung zu geben. ...


Du hast einen Rechtsstaat noch nicht verstanden. Und wenn jemand für drei Morde verurteilt wurde und beim vierten Mord im Raum war, gilt die Unschuldsvermutung. Das alte Taten als schwere, in diesem hypothetischen Fall, sehr schwere Indizien lasten, ist etwas anderes. Erst einmal gilt man bis zum Urteil als unschuldig. Und das Urteil sprechen Richter und kein AfD-Mob.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Da wird ja nun zum Glück jede Menge Gegenwind laut. Der Anschlag hätte verhindert werden können, die Todesstrafe gibt es hier eh nicht. Man kann lieber am Ende Schmerzensgeld zahlen wegen 2 Wochen eingesperrt sein, als auf Unschuldblödsinn bei potentiellen Terroristen zu bauen und am Ende Tote zu haben. Und das ein linksverdrehter Vogel die Fahndung für 12 Stunden blockiert hat, vor Angst von Facebook Kommentaren, ist der absolute Gipfel. Typisch für Links.


----------



## Gast20170724 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Und das ein linksverdrehter Vogel die Fahndung für 12 Stunden blockiert hat, vor Angst von Facebook Kommentaren, ist der absolute Gipfel. Typisch für Links.


Wer sagt, dass die Fahndung blockiert wurde? Gibt es dazu eine Quelle? Und was hat das immer mit "links" zu tun?


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Steht im Liveticker:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Typisch links sind die Prioritäten. Die sind sowas von falsch verlagert, genau wie bei den Rechten. Die Mitte ist der richtige Weg znd nichts anderes. 12 Stunden eine Fahndung verhindern wegen Facebook... da fällt einem nichts zu ein. Der Typ gehört weg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Überleg Dir gut, was Du da anstoßen willst und vermutlich geht es genau darum. Die Türen zu öffnen für den Unrechtsstaat. Für mich begann es zum Weltwirtschaftsgipfel 2007 in Heiligendamm, als einfach mal so eine handvoll Leute ohne Anklage und ohne Tat für eine Woche eingesperrt wurden, vorsorglich, weil sie ja Zäume beschädigt hätten. Willst Du sowas auf breiter Front? Provilaktisch festnehmen? Z.B. könnte man einfach mal eine gesamte Pegidaveranstaltung für eine Woche einlochen und schauen, ob die Anzahl brennender Asylantenheime sinkt. Willst Du sowas wirklich? die Polizei überwacht tausende in Deutschland, Politiker, Jopurnalisten, Rechtsradikale, Steuerhinterzieher, Pädophile und auch gewaltbereite Mohamedaner. UNd die willst Du alle vorsorglich festnehmen?

In diesem Fall sind Fehler passiert. Aber wohin wilst Du jemanden abschieben, der nicht aufgenommen wird und wie wäre der weitere Lebenslauf dieses Menschen gewesen? Ob er mit falschen Papieren wieder gekommen wäre? Es gibt leiner eine große Zahl von Psychopathen im Land, die alle erst NACH einer Straftat verurteilt werden können.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Der Typ hatte vorher schon eine ganze Liste von Taten parat. Da haben unbeschriebene Blätter nichts zu fürchten. Es geht einzig und alleine um Leute wie diesen Spinner, die man einkassieren kann und nicht alles und jeden.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Steht im Liveticker:
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161223/537cc4c1601855f9d67ef49594b92fcc.jpg
> 
> Typisch links sind die Prioritäten. Die sind sowas von falsch verlagert, genau wie bei den Rechten. Die Mitte ist der richtige Weg znd nichts anderes. 12 Stunden eine Fahndung verhindern wegen Facebook... da fällt einem nichts zu ein. Der Typ gehört weg.



Da steht aber nicht, dass die Fahndung 12 Stunden verzögert wurde --> sondern der öffentliche Facebookaufruf.
Sehe da jetzt nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Rolk (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Sich in irgendeiner Form an Facebook usw. zu orientieren halte ich sowieso für sehr gefährlich. Dort sind nicht nur rechtsextreme weit überproportional vertreten, sondern auch die ganzen Linken Verrückten, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Das kann doch nur nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Rolk schrieb:


> Sich in irgendeiner Form an Facebook usw. zu orientieren halte ich sowieso für sehr gefährlich. Dort sind nicht nur rechtsextreme weit überproportional vertreten, sondern auch die ganzen Linken Verrückten, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Das kann doch nur nach hinten los gehen.



Vor allem muss man sich der Konsequenzen bewusst sein.
Das darf halt nicht ausarten wie im wilden Westen.
Und man muss sich zu 100% (nicht 99,9%) sicher sein, das man da einen Tatverdächtigen hat, welcher gesucht werden soll.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wenn die Unschuldsvermutung für Leute gilt, die bereits woanders inhaftiert wurden, als Islamisten bekannt sind, straffällig geworden sind, Identitäten fälschen und von denen konkrete Anschlagspläne vorliegen, dann ist dieses System in diesem Punkt ganz einfach beschissen.



Nope.
Diese Person könnte eben bei diesem konkreten Fall völlig unschuldig sein.
Du könntest seinen Umgang kritisieren -- was trifft er sich auch mit Islamisten -- aber pauschal jemanden verurteilen, weil er früher mal was gemacht hat, ist der falsche Gedanke.
Und alle "Gefährder" kannst du auch nicht überwachen, schon gar nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## Rolk (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Also weiter mit Schema F und erst eingreifen wenn man die Waffe an den Kopf gehalten bekommt. Da brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn wir in immer kürzeren Intervallen islamistische Terroranschläge bekommen. Hauptsache politisch korrekt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Anders geht es aber nicht.
Du kannst den Bankräuber erst verhaften, wenn er mit der Beute die Bank verlässt und nicht, wenn er die Eishockey Maske vor der Bank aus dem Rucksack zieht.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Rolk schrieb:


> Also weiter mit Schema F und erst eingreifen wenn man die Waffe an den Kopf gehalten bekommt. Da brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn wir in immer kürzeren Intervallen islamistische Terroranschläge bekommen. Hauptsache politisch korrekt.



Was glaubst du denn, warum es bisher nur so wenige Anschläge gab.
Zwei Festnahmen in Duisburg wegen Anschlagsverdachts  - FOCUS Online
Es wird mehr überwacht als man glauben mag.


----------



## Rolk (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn, warum es bisher nur so wenige Anschläge gab.
> Zwei Festnahmen in Duisburg wegen Anschlagsverdachts  - FOCUS Online
> Es wird mehr überwacht als man glauben mag.



Und dennoch nehmen die Anschläge zu und oft genug hatten wir einfach nur Glück gehabt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Thema erledigt: Anis Amri in Mailand erschossen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
....

Jetzt muss man nur noch herausbekommen, wer das Attentat wirklich begangen hat.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wie oft und wann hatten wir "Glück"?


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Thema erledigt: Anis Amri in Mailand erschossen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ....
> 
> Jetzt muss man nur noch herausbekommen, wer das Attentat wirklich begangen hat.



Und die Behörden haben den noch in Berlin vermutet. Der ganze Fall ist durch und durch peinlich und heigt wie wenig Ahnung die alle wirklich haben. Erst recht nach der Erfolgsmeldungen kurz nach der Tat.


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Thema erledigt: Anis Amri in Mailand erschossen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ....
> 
> Jetzt muss man nur noch herausbekommen, wer das Attentat wirklich begangen hat.



Der kleine Mitwisser wird als erstes beseitigt. 

Brrr -- ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Folge von Designated Survivor. Super.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Thema erledigt: Anis Amri in Mailand erschossen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ....
> 
> *Jetzt muss man nur noch herausbekommen, wer das Attentat wirklich begangen hat.*



Was meinst du damit?
Das man dem Toten die Schuld noch nachweisen muss? Ja das wird man sicher noch ermitteln.
Oder wer soll das Attentat "wirklich" begangen haben? *vielleicht auf dem Schlauch stehe*


----------



## Rolk (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wie oft und wann hatten wir "Glück"?



Google dir halt eine Anschlagshistorie zurecht. In den letzten Jahren gab es genügend Fälle die nur wegen glücklicher Umstände oder unfähigkeit der Attentäter glimpflich ausgegangen sind.


----------



## CranberryPie (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Weshalb konnten die italienischen Behörden den armen Geflüchteten*innen nicht kampfunfähig schießen? Fragen!!


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Weshalb konnten die italienischen Behörden den armen Geflüchteten*innen nicht kampfunfähig schießen? Fragen!!



Weil der Tipp mit einer Axtlänge Abstand in dem Fall nicht funktionierte. Der Facharbeiter hatte offenbar noch seine Nietenpistole bei sich.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Thema erledigt: Anis Amri in Mailand erschossen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ....
> 
> Jetzt muss man nur noch herausbekommen, wer das Attentat wirklich begangen hat.


Gibt es jetzt schon Verschwörungstheorien  ?


----------



## CranberryPie (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Der Facharbeiter


Ich kann nicht glauben, dass du gerade das Geschlecht dieses*r*xe Facharbeiter*in einfach so angenommen hast, ohne sie/ihn/xe vorher zu fragen, als welches Geschlecht sich unser*e Neubürger*in identifiziert. Ich bin buchstäblich am zittern und kann nicht glauben, dass sich in diesem Forum noch immer solche CIS-Shitlords herumtreiben!


----------



## azzih (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Weshalb konnten die italienischen Behörden den armen Geflüchteten*innen nicht kampfunfähig schießen? Fragen!!



Passiert nicht. Macht keine Polizei.  In Selbstverteidigungssituationen wird immer auf die center of mass/ Oberkörper geschossen und das auch entsprechend trainiert. Alles andere wäre zu unsicher. 

Anscheinend hat der Täter wohl auch eine Waffe gezogen und geschossen, dann ist sowieso Priorität die Gefahr zu neutralisieren und nicht einen Terroristen durch unwahrscheinliche Schussmanöver irgendwie kampfunfähig zu machen. Diese Beinschuss/Schuss in Arm sind Mythen aus Film und Fernsehen, in Realität funktioniert sowas meist nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Weshalb konnten die italienischen Behörden den armen Geflüchteten*innen nicht kampfunfähig schießen? Fragen!!


Weil es Lucky Luke nicht gibt? Du hast sicher noch nie mit einer Waffe geschossen oder, kleiner Internetkämpfer?


----------



## efdev (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt schon Verschwörungstheorien  ?



Verschwörungstheorien gibt es schon seit Tag 1


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Oder wer soll das Attentat "wirklich" begangen haben? *vielleicht auf dem Schlauch stehe*





Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt schon Verschwörungstheorien  ?


Wer hatte Interesse an dem Attentat?`Dort solltest Du nach Tätern suchen. 
Es ist wie mit dem WTC. So geht das doch heute immer. Die Schäden, die wir 
gesehen haben, können  nicht von einen LKW stammen. Da ist natürlich ein 
Panzer gefahren, so ein moderner getarnter, der mit Mikrotermiten fliegen
 kann. Usw.... Solchen Schwachsinn werden wir bald zuhauf im Netz lesen


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht glauben, dass du gerade das Geschlecht dieses*r*xe Facharbeiter*in einfach so angenommen hast, ohne sie/ihn/xe vorher zu fragen, als welches Geschlecht sich unser*e Neubürger*in identifiziert. Ich bin buchstäblich am zittern und kann nicht glauben, dass sich in diesem Forum noch immer solche CIS-Shitlords herumtreiben!



Du hast Recht. Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich möchte mich bei allen Transsexuellen, Transgender und intersexuelle Personen für meinen asozialen Sprachgebrauch entschuldigen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Thema erledigt: Anis Amri in Mailand erschossen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ....



Schade ist eigentlich nur, dass die Ermittler jetzt nicht mehr an die Hintermänner rankommen 

Ansonsten werden doch sehr viele Steuergelder gespart 

Wenn man bedenkt, was so eine lebenslängliche Freiheitsstrafe kostet


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer hatte Interesse an dem Attentat?`Dort solltest Du nach Tätern suchen.
> Es ist wie mit dem WTC. So geht das doch heute immer. Die Schäden, die wir
> gesehen haben, können  nicht von einen LKW stammen. Da ist natürlich ein
> Panzer gefahren, so ein moderner getarnter, der mit Mikrotermiten fliegen
> kann. Usw.... Solchen Schwachsinn werden wir bald zuhauf im Netz lesen


Mehr Sarkasmus geht auch nicht, oder ? Aber die Verschwörungstheorien sind an Absurdität wirklich nicht mehr zu überbieten.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Schade ist eigentlich nur, dass die Ermittler jetzt nicht mehr an die Hintermänner rankommen
> 
> Ansonsten werden doch sehr viele Steuergelder gespart
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt, was so eine lebenslängliche Freiheitsstrafe kostet


Gibts da unbedingt Hintermänner? 
Sowas kann auch eine kleine Gruppe ohne eine Bin Laden-Figur im Hintergrund planen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer hatte Interesse an dem Attentat?`Dort solltest Du nach Tätern suchen.
> Es ist wie mit dem WTC. So geht das doch heute immer. Die Schäden, die wir
> gesehen haben, können  nicht von einen LKW stammen. Da ist natürlich ein
> Panzer gefahren, so ein moderner getarnter, der mit Mikrotermiten fliegen
> kann. Usw.... Solchen Schwachsinn werden wir bald zuhauf im Netz lesen



Du stellst eine Frage, die du durch Recherche selbst beantworten könntest. Als Quelle wären die Systemmedien allein jedoch nicht optimal. 

Wer immernoch glaubt was Bush und der offizielle Report über das Ereignis 9/11 sagen bzw. schreiben, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

Und wer Systemkritische Stimmen sofort als VTler, rechts, braun oder antisemitisch abtut (ganz nach Empfehlung von Bush & Co), sehe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Und wer Systemkritische Stimmen sofort als VTler


Darum wird es auch in Kürze eindeutige Beweise geben, 
dass die AfD hinter dem Attantat steckt. Wollen wir wetten?
Eindeutig zumindest für systemkritische VTler...


----------



## Leob12 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Deswegen beweisen die ganzen VTler auch so viel xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Schade ist eigentlich nur, dass die Ermittler jetzt nicht mehr an die Hintermänner rankommen
> 
> Ansonsten werden doch sehr viele Steuergelder gespart
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt, was so eine lebenslängliche Freiheitsstrafe kostet



Lebenslänglich wäre ja ok gewesen aber der Standard der Einrichtung dürfte den miesesten Knast der Erde nicht überschreiten. Ob er tatsächlich was verraten hätte kann man auch schlecht sagen. Ist so aber besser das er Laterne ausgeblasen bekommen hatte anstatt das noch ein Unschuldiger zu größerem Schaden gekommen wäre.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Naja ein Polizist wurde angeschlossen.

Aber ich denk auch nicht wirklich das er viel verraten hätte.


----------



## vfxworld (24. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Seeefe (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wohl eher daran, das der erste Blick oft täuscht. Zumal leute sich eher über Dinge aufregen, als sich darüber zu freuen.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Sehr interessant die Stimmung im Internet, in haufenweise Foren, Kommentarbereichen in Onlinezeitungen und "altenativen" Medien im Vergleich zu den 55% die immernoch Merkel wählen würden laut offiziellen Umfragen. Liegt das am Generationenunterschied?


Genauso wie sich Leute in Gamerforen eher aufregen als das Spiel zu loben. 
Dass das bei anderen Themen genauso ist, ist nun wahrlich keine Überraschung...


----------



## vfxworld (24. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## JePe (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Merkwürdig nur, dass dieser "Stimmungsumschwung" irgendwann 2015 auftrat und seither nicht abebbt.



Was zeitlich mit "alternativen Angeboten" staatlicher russischer Nachrichtenportale zusammenfaellt, die es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht haben, ausschliesslich auf das jeweilige Zielpublikum zugeschnittene Nachrichten feilzubieten. Kann es nicht, rein theoretisch, sein, dass die dort beschaeftigten Redakteure sich missionierend unter das Kommentiervolk gemischt haben, um die eigene Reichweite preiswert zu erhoehen ... ?

Aber was rede ich da. Das ist natuerlich Quatsch, sowas macht der Iwan nicht.



vfxworld schrieb:


> Das ging ja schon so weit, dass die meisten Onlineredaktionen die Kommentarbereiche zu einigen Themen geschlossen haben.




Was moeglicherweise ja auch an der Kombination aus Qualitaet und Quantitaet der in die Kommentarbereiche gekotzten, irgendwie immer gleichen rot-braunen Verschwoerungstheorien gelegen hat, die irgendwann moderativ einfach nicht mehr zu handlen waren?

Ist die Moeglichkeit, etwas zu kommentieren, eigentlich ein Grundrecht von Verfassungsrang?




vfxworld schrieb:


> Gute Beispiele, wo Meinungen nicht unterdrückt werden, sind z.B. die Krone und die Welt.




Wo wird denn in Deutschland eine Meinung unterdrueckt? Mir faellt da spontan nur das Leugnen des Holocaust ein. Und das wuerde ich nun gerade nicht als "Meinung" bezeichnen. AfD, Pegida & Co. jedenfalls bekommen in der zensierten deutschen Systemluegenpresse sehr viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit (man koennte auch sagen: Buehne), als es meinem Magen zuweilen gut tut (warum gibt es dafuer eigentlich keine Obergrenze?) und die Aluhutindustrie auf Youtube & Co. laeuft auch auf Hochtouren.



vfxworld schrieb:


> Nur draußen haben die Leute keine Eier den Mund aufzumachen.




Ist ja nicht mehr lang hin zur naechsten Bundestagswahl. Wenn stimmt, dass die Mehrheit der Deutschen so "tickt", dann wird Frauke die naechste Mutti, Herrn Gauland kann ich mir gut als Entwicklungshilfeminister vorstellen und Herr Hoecke bekommt das wiedereroeffnete Reichsministerium fuer Volksaufklaerung und Propaganda.

Oder aber die grosse Mehrheit der Deutschen erkennt sie als die Spinner, die sie sind. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Merkwürdig nur, dass dieser "Stimmungsumschwung" irgendwann 2015 auftrat und seither nicht abebbt. Davor habe ich das nicht so mitbekommen. Das ging ja schon so weit, dass die meisten Onlineredaktionen die Kommentarbereiche zu einigen Themen geschlossen haben. Gute Beispiele, wo Meinungen nicht unterdrückt werden, sind z.B. die Krone und die Welt.
> 
> Nur draußen haben die Leute keine Eier den Mund aufzumachen.


Da werden keine Meinungen unterdrückt. Es gibt da wie dort Regeln, und die kann der Betreiber frei entscheiden. 
Mach selbst eine Seite, wo die ganzen Wutbürger ihren Müll ablassen können, das wäre doch was oder?^^


----------



## vfxworld (24. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## JePe (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Das fällt eher mit einer angeblichen "Kriese" zusammen, ich schlage dir vor, dich mal auf ausländischen Medien umzusehen (USA, UK, Österreich), nicht zwingend auf russischen.



Welche Krise hasst Du da im Blick?



vfxworld schrieb:


> Als Beispiel nenne ich dir einfach mal den Lehrer, der sich zur AfD bekannt hat und prompt seinen Job verlor. Was hat das mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun?



Herrn Pauli - ich denke, den meinst Du? - wurde in der Probezeit gekuendigt. Als Grund - den zu nennen in der Probezeit nicht noetig ist - gab die evangelische Kirche als Traeger an, dass Herr Pauli mit der "Identitaeren Bewegung" sympathisiere, die vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet wird. Kirchliche Arbeitgeber duerfen hierzulande von ihren Beschaeftigten (u. a.) eine Uebereinstimmung mit kirchlichen Glaubens- und Moralvorstellungen erwarten. Das war hier nicht gegeben.



vfxworld schrieb:


> Die Deutschen sind zu weichgespühlt, um sich gegen die wegname Ihres Landes zur Wehr zu setzen. Aber was will man erwarten? Während in anderen Ländern Denkmäler stehen, auf die die Bevölkerung stolz ist, gibt es in jeder deutschen Stadt irgendein Denkmal, dass euch daran erinnert, dass ihr alles Kinder von Verbrechern seid. Also lieber zeigen, dass man sich geändert hat und lachend in die Kreissäge rennen.



Das mag daran liegen, dass Deutschland zwei von zwei Weltkriegen angefangen hat.

Du bist es also ueberdruessig, daran erinnert zu werden? Warum? Und bist Du denn auch dafuer, Bach, Goethe & Co. aus den Lehrplaenen und von oeffentlichen Plaetzen zu verbannen? Liegt ja schliesslich noch weiter zurueck.

Und Stolz ... herrje. Wenn man selbst nichts auf die Reihe bekommt, dann ist man eben auf die Leistungen vergangener Generationen stolz?



vfxworld schrieb:


> Ihr könnt nicht erwarten, dass nur weil ihr tolerant seid, andere es zu euch auch sind.



Toleranz ist das Ergebnis eines gesellschaftlichen Prozesses, der Zeit braucht. Insoweit gebe ich Dir hier auch Recht - "erwarten" funktioniert hier nicht. Was ich aber schon "erwarten" kann, ist dass die Spielregeln (Gesetze, ...) eingehalten werden und nicht die Unterkuenfte derjenigen, die Du nicht als Nachbarn haben willst, angezuendet und von meinem Geld geloescht und wieder aufgebaut werden.



vfxworld schrieb:


> Vor allem die, denen von kleinauf erzählt wird, was für Götzendiener wir doch sind und unlebenswertes Leben darstellen.



Ach Du meine Guete. Wer hat Dir das denn erzaehlt?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



JePe schrieb:


> Das mag daran liegen, dass Deutschland zwei von zwei Weltkriegen angefangen hat.


Kein Land hat den 1. Weltkrieg alleine angefangen auch wenn die Kriegsschuld später im Versailler Vertrag festgelegt worden ist. 
Schuld war der Imperialismus aller Großmächte.


----------



## vfxworld (24. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



> Du bist es also ueberdruessig, daran erinnert zu werden? Warum?


Weil man es quasi jeden Tag zu jeder Gelegenheit vorgesetzt bekommt und generell ja jeder die Geschichte kennt. Quasi jede Nation hat Verbrechen begangen aber nur den Deutschen wird es so oft aufs Brot geschmiert. Als Bundesbürger ist man zwar damit belastet aber für die Generation die diese Sachen verbrochen hatte oder daran beteiligt war ( sei es aus Pflichtgefühl, Überzeugung oder per Zwang ) muss ich mich nicht in Sippenhaft nehmen lassen.


> Während in anderen Ländern Denkmäler stehen, auf die die Bevölkerung stolz ist, gibt es in jeder deutschen Stadt irgendein Denkmal, dass euch daran erinnert, dass ihr alles Kinder von Verbrechern seid.


Das nennt sich wohl kaum Denkmal sondern eher Mahnmal.

Mit jeder Aktion wird eine Reaktion ausgelöst, und so wie es derzeitig aussieht wird diese Spirale der Gewalt kaum enden.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich sehe ja sehr viele Denkmäler, die an Nationalhelden erinnern sollen oder für diese stehen. Man muss nur die Augen aufmachen bzw. diese sehen wollen.


----------



## vfxworld (24. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Das mit mein Kampf meinst du hoffentlich nicht ernst oder?


----------



## Seeefe (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Man sollte schon den Unterschied zwischen Mahnmal und Denkmal kennen. Von beidem gibt es mehr als genug in Deutschland. Zumal die Mahnmale in D über den 2WK allgemein gehalten sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ob man das verbotene Buch oder andere Schinken gelesen hat doch eher egal wenn man sich überall so verhalten würde wie man es selbst gerne hätte. Natürlich sollte man sich mit den Gepflogenheiten des Landes befassen wohin man reisen will bzw. sich mit den Landsleuten mit denen man sich umgibt.


----------



## vfxworld (24. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Du musst unterscheiden: Hitler war kein konfessioneller Antisemit. Das waren zu dieser Zeit aber viele, und da haben einige Religionen dieselben "Ansichten". Aber es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob man konfessioneller Antisemit ist, oder aus irgendwelchen kruden rassischen Motiven. 
Die Bibel war auch lange unantastbar. Und du darfst nicht vergessen dass der Islam 600 Jahre jünger ist. Damit will ich nichts entschuldigen was Fundamentalisten machen, aber das Christentum war selbst sehr sehr lange ähnlich. 

Mir ging es aber ursprünglich darum, dass du nicht die "Lesefaulheit" als Ursache für den Holocaust sehen kannst, denn da machst du es dir zu einfach.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



> Die Bibel war auch lange unantastbar. Und du darfst nicht vergessen dass der Islam 600 Jahre jünger ist. Damit will ich nichts entschuldigen was Fundamentalisten machen, aber das Christentum war selbst sehr sehr lange ähnlich.


Richtig, und die hiesige Kirche hat ja leider wie andere Glaubensrichtungen auch noch viel Muff in den Kleidern, nur hier hat diese Fraktion nicht dieses Machtmonopol um alles durchzusetzen


----------



## vfxworld (24. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Seeefe (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wie oft muss einem den gesagt werden, man soll ungläubige töten? Wenn zwei Zeilen reichen, kann ich laut Gott Ungläubige umbringen laut Bibel.


----------



## vfxworld (24. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## vfxworld (24. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Seeefe (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wenn man will kann man auch mach dem Alten Testament leben. Solche Leute soll es auch geben. 

Jemandem der sagt, Gott hat mir befohlen, ist es recht egal ob die Schrift in der Befehlsform oder was auch immer geschrieben ist. Dem geht es meist darum, dass der andere tot ist.

Und mag es noch so simpel sein, Interpretationsspielraum kann jederzeit geschaffen werden.


----------



## vfxworld (24. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Leob12 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Das war mit der katholischen Kirche nicht anders. 
Wieso europäisches Blut? Es hört sich ja gerade so an als ob die Osmanen wieder vor Wien stehen würden.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich hab zumindest ne Übersetzung vom Koran gelesen. Da ist nichts sehr simpel geschrieben. Eigentlich finde ich, dass das im Koran geschriebene sehr unpräzise rüberkommt. 
Wenn wir uns auf etwas einigen können, dann, dass der Koran ne Reform braucht. 
Aber weisste was? Eigentlich bringt eine Reform im Koran wenig, die Gläubigen müssen sich an erster Stelle ändern. Die, die sich hochjagen, können weder lesen, geschweige denn klar denken.
Vielleicht sollte mal eine Großmacht Ruhe in den mittleren Osten bringen, so wie es das Osmanische Reich getan hat (wobei die Türkei die Finger vom mittleren Osten lassen sollte, das bedeutet nur noch mehr Ärger)


----------



## vfxworld (25. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## JePe (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Was für ein Land willst du deinen Kindern und Enkeln hinterlassen?



Ich wuerde Ihnen gerne Werte wie Respekt, Toleranz und Empathie sowie ein Leben in Frieden "hinterlassen" - Anfuehrungszeichen, weil das nichts ist, was man "hinterlaesst", sondern etwas, was jeden Tag neu verdient und gelebt werden muss. Ob das nun in einem Land, einem Staatenbund, auf einem Kontinent oder einer gemeinsamen Welt geschieht, ist mir dabei vergleichsweise egal.


----------



## Kaimikaze (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Warum wird eigentlich überall von 12 Toten gesprochen, ist der vergessene polnische LKW-Fahrer es nicht wert als Opfer dazugezählt zu werden? 
(mein Fehler, siehe nächsten Post).

Was mir die größte Sorge bereitet, ist die Spaltung der Gesellschaft, welche wir tatsächlich das erste Mal seit 1945 hier in Deutschland haben, aber auch anderswo, inzwischen sogar extrem in den USA. Wut trifft auf Relativieren, der Ton ist rauh, größtenteils ist alles entweder schwarz oder weiß, farbliche Schattierungen werden seltener.

Religiösen Terror gab es z.B. in der Türkei und Israel Jahrzehnte bevor er nach Amerika, Russland, Spanien, England, Frankreich, Belgien und nun auch zu uns nach Deutschland kam. Es hat nur praktisch niemanden interessiert, weil es alles weit weg war und außerdem noch nicht jeder ein Gerät besaß, mit dem alles gefilmt und im Medium Internet hochgeladen werden konnte.  Aber die meisten westlichen Länder haben in der ein oder anderen Weise auf den aktuellen Terror reagiert, teilweise martialisch und mitunter völlig überzogen (z.B. der Einmarsch in Afghanistan durch die USA), aber sie haben reagiert. Sogar der butterweiche Sozialist Hollande hat einen Flugzeugträger im Kampf gegen den IS entsandt. Und zwar den mit dem für die Franzosen symbolträchtigen Namen "Charles de Gaulle".

In Deutschland hingegen gibt es lediglich butterweiche Phrasen, alles läuft so weiter wie bisher und eine Reflektion über die eigene Politik sowie die Gefahr offener Grenzen entfällt weiterhin. Der Friedensnobelpreisträger (1971) Willy Brandt hat Jahr 1977 dem politischen Terrorismus der RAF den Kampf angesagt und war entschlossen diesen Kampf für die Freiheit (seine Worte nicht meine!) bis zu Ende der RAF fortzuführen. Von unseren heutigen Staatsträgern hingegen ist nur zu hören, dass wir so weiter machen sollen wie bisher da wir in Zukunft ohnehin mit dem Terror leben müssten, Resignation folgt als Reaktion auf Terroranschläge. Das wird man langfristig (nicht nur bei weiteren Anschlägen) einer immer größeren Anzahl Deutscher weder erklären noch verkaufen können. Da aber alle etablierten Parteien im Großen und Ganzen mehr oder weniger dasselbe wollen, dürfte die AFD in Zukunft eher stärker werden als verschwinden, weil das "A" in AFD für stark Unzufriedene buchstäblich zu nehmen ist. Jemand wie Gabriel, der frustriert nach Wahlen die Wähler beleidigt und aufgrund der Erfolge das Verbot der Partei fordert, ist obendrein der beste Wahlhelfer den die AFD aktuell haben kann. Schwarz gegen weiß ohne farbliche Schattierungen (s.o.).


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Der polnische Fahrer ist einer der 12.


----------



## Kaimikaze (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der polnische Fahrer ist einer der 12.



Stimmt, das war mein Fehler, hatte ich falsch verstanden, danke.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



JePe schrieb:


> Ich wuerde Ihnen gerne Werte wie Respekt, Toleranz und Empathie sowie ein Leben in Frieden "hinterlassen" - Anfuehrungszeichen, weil das nichts ist, was man "hinterlaesst", sondern etwas, was jeden Tag neu verdient und gelebt werden muss. Ob das nun in einem Land, einem Staatenbund, auf einem Kontinent oder einer gemeinsamen Welt geschieht, ist mir dabei vergleichsweise egal.



Und genau so wird die Zukunft eben nicht aussehen, wenn es weiter geht wie bisher. Wenn alles so weitergeht werden Moslems in ein paar Jahrzehnten die Mehrheit sein und dann guck dir, wie schon gesagt, die islamischen Länder an. Die Zustände hast dann überall. Na Mahlzeit, aber wir haben ja keiner anderen Probleme, als Fahndungen nach Terroristen zu blockieren, weil irgendwelche linken Pfosten in der Politik Angst vor Kommentaren auf Facebook haben. 

Das wird sich nächstes Jahr bei der Wahl alles ändern. Die Hochrechnungen kannst inne Tonne treten, die AfD wird abräumen. Das wird das Gleiche werden wie bei Trump, der hatte laut Medien auch nie ne Chance und Clinton war ja soooo überlegen, Ende vom Lied kennen wir alle. Auch die ach so riesige Qualität der Facharbeiter, das Ergebnis kennen wir auch alle. Terroristen werden sich keine Flüchtlingsrouten nehmen, das ist absurd, das Ergebnis kennen wir auch alle, es wird keine Mehrbelastung der Deutschen durch Flüchtlinge geben, das Ergebnis kennen wir alle, die meisten werden nach einem Jahr bereits arbeiten, das Ergebnis kennen wir alle....


----------



## vfxworld (25. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Kaimikaze (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Die Türkei ist ein gutes Beispiel, ehemals war das byzantinischen reich christlich, heute dürfen dort keine Kirchen gebaut werden, nicht einmal renoviert. Wie gesagt, dass hat nichts mit Verschwörungstheorien zu tun, es gibt 57 live Beispiele dafür. Nicht vor tausend Jahren, sondern 2016.



Laut einem Hadith ist weder der Neubau noch das Restaurieren von (zerstörten) Kirchen im islamischen Herrschaftsgebiet (Dār al-Islām) erlaubt. Gilt auch für Synagogen (Quelle: Enzyklopädie des islamischen Rechts, Band 7, S. 129, 5. Auflage, Kuwait 2004). 

Hadithe sind die nach mündlichen Überlieferungen von Zeitzeugen gesammelten und weitertradierten Aussagen Muhammads über praktisch alle denkbaren Themen, welche Muslimen heute als Vorbild dienen und nach dem Koran die bedeutenste religiöse Quelle des Islam darstellen. Diese wurden ca. 150 Jahre nach Muhammdas Tod erstmals schriftlich fixiert und von islamischen Gelehrten später systematisch geordnet und der Glaubwürdigkeit der Überlieferung nach als wahr oder falsch eingeordnet, was zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen und entsprechendem Streit geführt hat. Es gibt ca. 1300 Hadithsammlungen mit jeweils Abertausenden von Seiten.

Sollte die Türkei eines Tages Vollmitglied der EU werden, müsste die Religionsfreiheit gewährt werden. Dann dürften nicht nur neue Kirchen und Synagogen gebaut werden, ebenso dürften auch sämtliche missionierenden religiösen Gruppierungen von den Zeugen Jehovas über Scientology bis hin zu den UFO-Religionen sich dort frei entfalten und ggf. von Tür zu Tür ziehen. Ähnlich heikel wären z.B. Themen wie die Frauenquote oder die Nichtkriminierung von Homosexuellen. EU-Recht versus Scharia bedeutete ein Chaos hoch zehn, wäre vielen Türken niemals zu vermitteln und würde in einer Katastrophe enden. Alternativ knickt die EU ein und schafft Sonderregelungen, das wäre natürlich auch denkbar.


----------



## vfxworld (25. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt hab ich keine Ahnung, wie man überhaupt daran denken kann, diese Türkei in die EU aufzunehmen. Von den neuerlichen geschehenissen dort noch gar nicht gesprochen.



Was verbindet denn die Länder, die sich in der EU zu einer Gemeinschaft zusammengeschlossen haben?

Neben den wirtschaftlichen Interessen natürlich auch Demokratie und Rechtsstaatlichkeit.
Aber die ist nicht nur bei der Türkei abhanden gekommen sondern liegt auch in Polen und Ungarn unter einem dunklen Stern.
Keine Ahnung, wie sich das in den diesen Ländern entwickeln wird.
Meiner Meinung nach müssen gerade diese Länder im Auge behalten werden.
Allerdings können EU Mitglieder kein anderes EU Land aus der EU werfen. Dafür gibt es keine rechtliche Grundlage.

So betrachtet hat die EU intern genug Probleme als dass sie sich um die Aufnahme anderer Länder kümmern kann.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wisst ihr, was man tun kann, um die Islamisierung zu verhinden? 
Mehr Kinder zeugen, anstatt Traditionen über Board zu werfen.


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> Mehr Kinder zeugen


Aha, das erzähl mal den Frauen, die kaum Geld verdienen und denen, die Karriere machen möchten, wo ein oder mehrere Kinder nur im Weg stehen würden.



DeathscytheXXXG schrieb:


> anstatt Traditionen über Board zu werfen.


Welche Traditionen wurden denn bisher über Bord geworfen, bzw. welche werden in Zukunft über Bord geworfen? Currywurst essen und sonntags Tatort gucken?


----------



## Körschgen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll...

Diese ******** die manche hier schreiben ist nicht auszuhalten.

2020 werden Kirchen abgerissen und durch Moscheen ersetzt, die Bibel ist ein Leitfaden und als Geschichten, Metaphern zu verstehen, der Koran allerdings wird wörtlich genommen.

Mein liebster Ausdruck : " Erhalt der Christlichen Werte". Welche waren das genau?!
Heuchlerei, Lug und Betrug, Gier; hab ich was vergessen?!

Sich über Moslems aufregen aber die Christlichen Kirchen gutheißen.
"Doofe Moslems, nehmen ihre Religion einfach ernst, statt wie wir Christen nur so zu tuen, so lange es uns Vorteil bringt!"

Europa hat gefälligst Religionsfrei zu werden, ich kann einfach nicht begreifen, dass in solch modernen Zeiten, in einem so modernen Land, immer noch Leute die Kirche unterstützen (gleiches gilt für nahezu jede andere Religion).

Langsam sollten doch mal alle Kirchgänger wegsterben, dann können wir die Dinger endlich zu historischen Gebäuden (und sonst nix weiter) erklären und brauchen blos ab und zu mal schmunzeln, wenn wir uns erinnern wie sich früher dort die ganzen Deppen ihre Sonntage haben versauen lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



> 2020 werden Kirchen abgerissen und durch Moscheen ersetzt


Blödsinn, die Kirchen horten dort in ihren Glockentürmen doch ihre Mittelstreckenraketen wie man die auch in den Moscheen findet ( wegen der Bauweise natürlich etwas auffälliger ).
Es sind doch beides Gotteshäuser nur eben mit anderen Namen.


> "Doofe Moslems, nehmen ihre Religion einfach ernst, statt wie wir Christen nur so zu tuen, so lange es uns Vorteil bringt!"


Auch hier findet man Bibelfanatiker und es gibt in der EU noch genug Länder wo der Glauben höher hängt als die Flaggen vom Regierungssitz.

Ich wurde zwar als Baby in Wasser getunkt und wurde auch zur Bibelkunde gezwungen aber damit ist für mich das Kapitel abgeschlossen. Ich lebe daher wie es mir passt aber trotzdem lasse ich jedem seinen Freiraum für das was ihm gefällt. Wenn jemand meint für den billigen Snack ( Cracker und billigen Wein ) in der Glockendisco abzuhotten soll er es tun


----------



## vfxworld (26. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> ,,. Man muss ja an nichts übersinnliches glauben, es geht nur um die Ideologie. ....


Die sinnvollen Anteile der christlichen Religion flossen in unseren Hunanismus ein. Damit hat man in unserer Kultur sämtliche wesentlichen Bestandteile, mehr bedarf es nicht. Das ganze Brimborium braucht kein Menschen, Glauben halte ich für gefährlich, weil er zu Naivität und Abgabe von Eigenverantwortung führt. Der Humanismus dagegen ist die Basis unserer Gesetzgebung.


----------



## vfxworld (26. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Btw entfernen wir uns vom Thema, jetzt sind die Christen die bösen


Sind es denn die Guten? Es gibt tausende Opfer von christlichen Attentätern der letzten vierzig Jahre:
Nordirlandkonflikt – Wikipedia
Burgerkrieg im Baskenland – Wikipedia
Separatisten in der EU - Korsika - Politik - Suddeutsche.de
- Die wichtigsten Anschlage der RAF • NEWS.AT
Nationalsozialistischer Untergrund – Wikipedia

Wir schauen gerne auf andere, dabei gibt es genug Terrorismus in Europa, das nimmt sich wenig, schaut man über Jahrhunderte. Vor hundert Jahren explodierte fast täglich in der westlichen Welt eine Bombe von Anarchisten, wie sie früher genannt wurden. Das waren alles Christen.


----------



## Körschgen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Die Christen waren noch nie die guten...


Auf den Rest will ich kaum eingehen, mit solchen wie dir streite ich seit Jahren.

Verrat mir mal lieber wo der Vorteil darin liegt, die Christliche Kirche künstlich am Leben zu erhalten?!
Und komm mir nich mit christlichen Werten, wenn ich diesen Blödsinn schon höre.

Die Werte, die in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft vermittelt werden, haben nen Furz mit der Bibel zu tuen.

Die Bibel wurde nur lange Zeit genutzt um dem ungebildeten Pack durch Angst vor der göttlichen Hand Manieren bei zu bringen...

Wie daraus über Jahrhunderte so ein Selbstläufer werden konnte, dank den paar machtbesessenen Spinnern, die es seit Jahrhunderten schaffen diese Sekte am Leben zu erhalten und das heutzutage sogar mit Staatsgeldern.


----------



## vfxworld (26. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> .... Jesus predigte barmherzig und sogar feindesliebe. ...


Aber was haben die Kirchen daraus gemacht?
Die katholische Militarseelsorge im Zweiten Weltkrieg

Du hast Recht, niemand tötet heute offiziell im Namen des Christentums, aber wir verbreiten heute unsere westlichen Werte mit Feuer und Schwert. Wie sonst sind Eingriffe im Nahen Osten zu begründen`? Es geht von Christen gegen Nichtchristen. Das erzeugt Ohnmacht und in Folge Terrorismus gegen uns. Um es auf einen ganz einfachen Nennen zu bringen.


----------



## vfxworld (26. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Kaimikaze (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> ...





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die sinnvollen Anteile der christlichen Religion flossen in unseren Hunanismus ein. Damit hat man in unserer Kultur sämtliche wesentlichen Bestandteile, mehr bedarf es nicht. Das ganze Brimborium braucht kein Menschen, Glauben halte ich für gefährlich, weil er zu Naivität und Abgabe von Eigenverantwortung führt. Der Humanismus dagegen ist die Basis unserer Gesetzgebung.



Toleranz ist übrigens ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Humanität. 
Zur Toleranz gehört es auch andere so leben zu lassen, wie sie es möchten, auch wenn das von der eigenen Sichtweise abweicht. 
Die Voraussetzung dafür sollte sein, dass andere keinen Nachteil haben oder eingeschränkt werden. Den sehe ich nicht beim Feiern von z.B. Ostern / Weihnachten, dem Fastenbrechen der Muslime oder den vielfältigen religiösen Feierlichkeiten vom Buddhisten, Juden oder Hindus, nur um mal ein paar zu nennen.

Übrigens gibt es auch unter den Flüchtlingen neben vielen Muslimen eine Reihe orthodoxer Christen, die genauso vor dem IS geflüchtet sind wie alle anderen, dazu kommen noch alle möglichen Asylbewerber aus arabischen und afrikanischen Ländern sowie dem Iran (Bahai, Zoroaastrier), welche von Muslimen in der freien Ausübung ihrer Religion unterdrückt werden und die in Deutschland ihrer Religion ohne Einschränkung nachgehen können. 

Dies in einer geschützten Umgebung zu ermöglichen stellt mich mich nicht nur ein Zeichen von Toleranz dar, nein es geht weit darüber hinaus und ist eine Geste der Humanität.


----------



## vfxworld (26. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> ...Zur Toleranz gehört es auch andere so leben zu lassen, wie sie es möchten, auch wenn das von der eigenen Sichtweise abweicht. ...


Etwas zu tolerieren bedeutet, es abzulehnen und trotzdem nichts dagegen zu machen.
Ich z.B. lehne Religionen ab, freue mich aber für jeden, der seinen Seelenfrieden findet.
Die Basis unseres Zusammenlebens definieren aber keine religiösen Bräuche, sondern
unsere demokratisch beschlossdenen Gesetze. 

Was steht in Artikel 4:
_"... Die Freiheit des Glaubens, des Gewissens und die Freiheit des religiösen und weltanschaulichen Bekenntnisses sind unverletzlich...."_
Quelle: Art. 4 GG - dejure.org

Das gilt für jeden Glauben, auch den der Mohamedaner. Sollten sich bestimmte Gruppen 
am rechten Rand auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Dafür wurde bei uns 30Jahre gekämpft


----------



## vfxworld (26. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Dann gehen wir doch mal der Reihe nach durch....


vfxworld schrieb:


> Diese Freiheit hört aber dort auf, wo andere Menschen durch den Glauben diskriminiert, verletzt oder gar schlimmeres werden.


Genau, und das passiert hier im Staat laufend, weil bestimmte Menschen nur auf Basis ihres Aussehens, ihrer Herkunft oder ihres Glaubens massive Ausgrenzung bis hin zum Mord erfahren. Es gibt ganze Demonstrationszüge gegen Menschengruppen. Und das in einem Staat, der sich freiheitlich nennt.



vfxworld schrieb:


> Niemand hätte etwas dagegen, dass auch muslime ihren Glauben praktizieren, währen da nicht die ganzen Tötungsbefehle. Jeder Muslim, der seinen Glauben vollständig nach dem Koran auslebt, ist eine Gefahr für den von dir genannten Artikel.


Meinst Du damit die Listen, nach denen Menschen einfach so ohne Gerichtsbeschluss durch Drohnen abgeschossen werden? Wie würdest Du damit leben, wenn Deine Familie aus der Luft während einer Hochzeit pulverisiert wird und Deine kleinen Geschwister vor Dir bei lebendigem Leibe verbrennen? Würdest Du dann sagen "Ja, so sieht Glaubensfreiheit aus", oder würdest Du ewige Rache schwören?

Oder meinst Du damit Listen von Imanen, die Gotteslästerer bestrafen wollen? Alles nicht schön, in jeder Hinsicht verwerflich, aber man kennt die Regeln und wer sie bricht, muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Geh mal ins Fussballstadion zu den Ultras, zieh Dir ein Trikot der Gegner an und brüll deren Fan-Geschrei. Was passiert dann? Überlebt man das sicher oder besteht Gefahr für Leib und Seele? I)ch würde es nicht auss probieren. Vielleicht sollten das ein paar AfDler mal im Selbstversuch machen, damit sie die Niederungen unserer überragenden Kultur kennen lernen...



vfxworld schrieb:


> Zudem sollte man sich davon verabschieden, den Islam als reine Religion zu sehen. Das ist ein faschistisches Staatssystem unter dem Deckmantel einer Religion. Meine Güte, lernt das kleine ein mal eins, bevor ich von Algebra redet...


was für ein schöner Ansatz, man nimmt eine anerkannte Weltreligion und definiert es um. Dann hat man ja juristisch keine Probleme mehr. Erinnert mich irgendwie an das Verhalten gegenüber Zentralafrikernwern, den amerikanischen Ureinwohnern, den Australischen und vor 80 Jahren mitten im Herzen Europas. Wie definieren andere Menschen einfach als Tiere und schwups können wir sie umbringen. Nein, vfxworl, so funktioniert das nicht. So arbeiten zwar kranke Hirne, wie die der Nazis, aber heute wird darauf geachtet, dass solche Menschenrechtsverletzungen nicht passieren. 



vfxworld schrieb:


> Warum hat niemand etwas gegen den Buddhismus, Hinduismus usw usw? Weil dort niemand andere Glaubensrichtungen und Überzeugungen denunziert und ausradieren will.


Wie kommst Du darauf, das niemand etwas dagegen hat? Nur weil Du keinen kennst?


----------



## vfxworld (26. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Was hälst Du eigentlich vom demokratischen Tunesien? Da leben nur Mohamedaner, merkwürdig oder? 
Ich habe immer noch nicht sa ganz verstanden, was du eigentlich willst? Was sind Deine politischen
Forderungen?


----------



## vfxworld (26. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Dein politisches Ziel ist also eine Refom des Islam. Dann empfehleich Dir, aktiv in Saudi Arabien und im Iran dafür zu kämpfen.


----------



## azzih (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ist halt alles ne Frage wie du deine Religion lebst. Gab und gibt in vielen Religionen Extremisten, die sich prinzipiell kaum unterscheiden. Das der islamische Extremismus aktuell so populär ist, hat aber weit mehr Gründe als nur ne strenge Auslegung des Koran. Jungendliche werden nicht plötzlich Extremisten weil sie den Koran lesen. Hier geht es auch immer um soziale und geopolitische Themen, denen der Deckmantel/ die Motivation einer extremen Religionsauslegung nur übergestülpt wird.

Es geht ebenso um Feindbilder, Weltanschauungen,  Gewinner und Verlierer der Globalisierung und des Kapitalismus und um Perspektiven.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wenn ich will kann ich mich auch auf die Bibel berufen, um andere zu töten. Mag objektiv zwar unmöglich wirken, ist und bleibt am Ende aber eine subjektive Entscheidung.


----------



## vfxworld (26. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Könnte man so sagen. Das ist aber nicht mein Bier, sondern das der Muslime. Ich hab wenig Lust auf peitschenhiebe, oder auf den tot.


Genau, ich bin für absolutes nicht Einmischen. Das ist deren Problem. Und gegen Türken, die wieder einmal vor Wien stehen, half und wird immer ein geeintes Europa helfen. Einzelpersonen, die Flüchten oder in ihrem Wahn absurde Taten vollbringen, kann man nicht stoppen. Das ist unser Restrisiko des Lebens.


----------



## Seeefe (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Seefe: könntest du vielleicht als alt Testamentler, du hättest dennoch keine theologische Grundlage dafür. Wieso ist das so schwer zu verstehen?



Keine Sorge, ich habe mit dem Glauben nicht mehr viel am Hut. 
Allerdings braucht man zum Töten keine objektiv nachvollziehbare Grundlage.


----------



## azzih (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Der Islam kann nicht reformiert werden, weil es "den Islam" nicht gibt. Es gibt keine zentralen Kirchen oder sowas,  es gibt zig Strömungen und in diesen Strömungen wieder unterschiedliche Untergruppen, in denen jeder den Islam etwas anders lebt und praktiziert.
Das kann der 08/15 Türke in Deutschland sein, der ausser kein Schwein zu essen nichts mehr aktiv praktiziert. Bis hin zu nem orthodoxen alten Mann der den Islam für sich selbst streng auslegt, 6x am Tag betet etc,  aber keinerlei politische Ambitionen damit hat, bis halt hin zu dem Salafisten der im Islam eine politische Botschaft sieht.

Generell soll jeder sein Glauben leben wie er will. Allerdings sollte in Deutschland klar sein das wir in einer säkularen Gesellschaft leben und das Grundgesetz und ein friedliches Zusammenleben über allem stehen.  Wenn das jemand anders sieht egal ob Islamist oder Reichsbürger oder Nazi, soll er sich doch bitte aus unserm Land verpissen.


----------



## vfxworld (26. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe schon, ihr habt wenig Ahnung, womit ihr es zu tun habt.



Du scheinst ja dann allwissend zu sein.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja dann allwissend zu sein.



Ohne Worte!

Ich sehe ihn eher als Freigeist, der Probleme sieht und auch meist richtig einzuschätzen weiß. Das kann man von einigen anderen Leuten hier leider nicht behaupten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wer kann es schon wirklich abschätzen was da noch alles kommt und wie man am besten darauf reagieren könnte ohne noch mehr Scherben zu produzieren


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Es gibt aber nur einen Koran, der allen gleich ist.


Böse Falle, weil Interpretation ein weites Feld ist. Ein zeitgenössisches Beispiel,
die Verträge zu Berlin. Je nach Übersetzung kann man englische, russische und
französische Übersetzung anders deuten. Mal passt das Deutsche Wort dazu-
gehörig, mal assoziiert. Es ist etwas anderes und Basis vieler Querelen. Und
genauso werden Tora, Bibel und Koran immer wieder neu interpretiert.

Ich denke naturwissenschaftlich, da haben geisteswissenschaftliche Vorgehens-
weisen keine wirklich Substanz. Bei allen den Menschen betreffenden Aussagen
 gibt es keine Wiederholbarkeit. Es sind immer statistische Aussagen und ob etwas
gut, richtig, wichtig, hilfreich oder das jeweilige Gegenteil ist, ist in jeder Epoche
anders bewertet.

Natürlich sind durchgeknallte fanatische Islamisten eine reale Gefahr. Sollen wir 
wegen ihnen unsere Werte verraten? Der Christ macht die Arme auf und liebt 
auch seinen Feind. Aber diese seit 2000 Jahren erfolgreichen Werte geraten 
immer mehr in die Vergangenheit. Und ja, der Weg brachte immer Opfer


----------



## vfxworld (26. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wo ist der Kontext? Irgendwie klingt es immer so, als ob man Gebiete zurück erobert: _" vertreibt sie, von wo sie euch vertrieben haben"
_Glaubst Du, irgend jemand, der in der westlichen Welt mit uinseren Werten aufgewachsen ist, lässt sich von so einem Text beeindrucken? 

Aber die Christen können das auch, lies und staune:
Bibelzitate :: Grausame Bibelzitate

Hier ist das ganz treffend zusammen gefasst:
Sind Judentum und Christentum so gewalttatig wie der Islam? :: Middle East Quarterly

...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Auf dem Papier steht es nur geschrieben, was man daraus macht entscheidet wohl eher ein radikaler Führer ( ich nenne es einfach mal nur so ) und Mitmenschen die nicht so gefestigt sind bzw. meinen gläubiger als alle anderen Gläubiger zu sein


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier steht es nur geschrieben, was man daraus macht entscheidet wohl eher ein radikaler Führer ( ich nenne es einfach mal nur so ) und Mitmenschen die nicht so gefestigt sind bzw. meinen gläubiger als alle anderen Gläubiger zu sein


Genau das steht auch im von mir verlinkten Text:
_"...Aber es bedeutet, dass Leute, die von Natur aus zu solchen Aktivitäten  neigen und dann noch Muslime sind, ihr Tun recht einfach mit Bezug auf  die "Sunna des Propheten" rechtfertigen können – und das tun – so wie  z.B. bei Al-Qaida ihre Anschläge vom 9/11 rechtfertigen, bei denen  Unschuldige, einschließlich Frauen und Kinder getötet wurden..."_

Zuerst muss man es selber wollen. Danach nutzt man seine Schrift, um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen. Durchbrechen kann man den Prozess am Anfang.  Komischerweise lebe ich mit tausenden Mohammedanern in einer Stadt und keiner von denen rennt mit Schwert und Feuer herum, um Ungläubige zu meucheln. Komisch oder. Warum macht es wohl keiner?


----------



## vfxworld (26. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

In der Regel passiert so etwas ja am ehesten wenn man unzufrieden ist und es an Perspektive mangelt, dann haben die Rattenfänger eher ein leichtes Spiel mit Parolen Gesinnungsgenossen zu finden.


> Genau das steht auch im von mir verlinkten Text:
> _"...Aber es bedeutet, dass Leute, ...._


Es war von mir einfach nur eine Zusammenfassung bzw. Schlusswort da man sich hier ewig im Kreis dreht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



vfxworld schrieb:


> ... Kannst ja auch mal nachschlagen...


Rauben, plündern, vergewaltigen. ... Muss ich nicht nachschlagen.  
All das, was alle kleinen Jungs wollen. Darum ist der einzige Weg aus 
dem Kreislauf der Gewalt, die Menschen zur Eigenverantwortung zu 
erziehen. Das hier Menschen in dritter Generation ohne Integration
leben, ist in der Tat dramatisch. 

Integration funktioniert aber nicht, wie es sich Helmut Kohl mit seinen
Worten in den frühen Neunzigern vorstellte: _"Wir müssen uns Gedanken
machen, wie wir die Türken zurück schicken können" 

_Anstatt die Poltik auf Integration auszurichten, wurde weiter und härter 
ausgegrenzt. Das Ergebnis sehen wir. Bewegen müssen sich beide Seite


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum ist der einzige Weg aus
> dem Kreislauf der Gewalt, die Menschen zur Eigenverantwortung zu
> erziehen.



Mangelnde evolutionäre Entwicklung bzgl. kognitiver Leistungsfähigkeit, Empatie und Humanität kannst du nicht anerziehen. Schließlich ist der Humanismus auch schon am Nazionalsozialismus gescheitert (nicht wenige Nazigrößen waren auf humanistisch geprägten Schulen).
Du bekommst die Menschen ja nichtmal heutzutage dazu das es ihnen im Grunde nicht doch egal ist das mindestens 1 Mrd. Menschen regelmäßig Hunger leidet, oder für ihre Konsumprodukte faktische Sklavenarbeit leistet. 
Da bringt es dir auch nichts zum Extremismus neigende Menschen zur Eigenverantwortung erziehen zu wollen.

Solange nicht 100% der Menschen über einen perfekten Charakter und perfekte Anlagen verfügen (utopisch, in größeren Maßstab / vielen Menschen) wird die Menschheit sich auch in Zukunft immer mit solcher Zerstörungswut und ihren Auslösern (Gier, Neid, Egoismus und Selbstsucht) rumplagen müssen.

Schließlich wird sich immer irgend eine Form der Idiologie finden (selbst wen deren Gebote nicht von irgend einem "Gott" gemacht werden, wie im Christentum, Judentum, oder Islam) nach deren Maßstäben es eine Rechtfertigung für Gewaltakte gegen Menschen gibt die dieser Idiologie nicht folgen (auch hier ist der Nationalsozialismus durchaus ein gutes Beispiel für).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mangelnde evolutionäre Entwicklung..).


Mit Kultur kann man die negativen Auswüchse minimieren. 
Im Einzelfall kommen sie immer wieder durch, aber Ziel ist 
es, die Anzahl der Einzelfälle möglichst klein zu halten.

Ich sehe es nicht ganz so frustriert, aber als grünversiffter
Gutmensch darf ich das.


----------



## vfxworld (27. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Threshold (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Besser ist es, vom Nationaldenken wegzukommen.
Wir sind in erster Linie alles Menschen, die auf einem Planeten leben, den der Mensch in einigen Bereichen schon sehr stark ausgeplündert hat und wo es an der Zeit ist, mal darüber nachzudenken, ob das Leben, wie wir es kennen, nicht mal geändert werden sollte, wenn wir auch in 100 oder 200 Jahren, bzw. unsere Nachkommen, hier leben wollen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mangelnde evolutionäre Entwicklung bzgl. kognitiver Leistungsfähigkeit, Empatie und Humanität kannst du nicht anerziehen.


Ich dachte vom dem Quatsch, dass Menschen mit extremen Neigungen schon als solche geboren werden, ist die Wissenschaft längst weggekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



> mangelnder privater Erfolg im Leben ist sicherlich oft einer der Auslöser einer Radikalisierung. Aber eben nicht immer. Der is ist voll von hoch gebildeten Leuten, der Anführer ist studierter Islamwissenschaftler in der ägyptischen Universität, Mohammed atta war auf der Uni in Hamburg. Es gibt also durchaus auch kluge Leute mit einer guten Zukunft die sich der Ideologie hingeben.


Das habe ich von den Anführern ja auch erwartet da Anhänger ja auch aus jeder Bevölkerungsschicht kommen.


> Das schlimmste ist finde ich, dass Deutschland seit Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges in einer Identitätkriese steckt und alles auf Teufel komm raus wieder gut machen will.


Deutschland hätte sicherlich besser da gestanden wenn die von Anfang an eine gerechte Verurteilung der Kriegsverbrecher angestrebt hätten anstatt viele davon in Amt und Würden zu stecken wie auch Firmen die von der Ausbeutung profitierten stärker an eine Wiedergutmachung zu binden.


> jetzt hat Fr. Merkel Menschen aus verschiedensten Kulturen der Welt eingeladen, viele aus sogenannten failed states. Ich mag ein Schwarzseher sein, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das auf Dauer funktionieren wird.


Sehe ich ähnlich, man hat die Machtkämpfe und Unterdrückung ja in den Flüchtlingsunterkünften gesehen wie auch den Undank indem man gleich Forderungen stellte.


----------



## Kaimikaze (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Etwas zu tolerieren bedeutet, es abzulehnen und trotzdem nichts dagegen zu machen.
> Ich z.B. lehne Religionen ab, freue mich aber für jeden, der seinen Seelenfrieden findet.



Das klang für mich aber anders, Du hast klar definiert was für jederman ausreicht und was "zuviel" ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mohamedaner



Der veraltete Begriff Moham*m*edaner ist despektierlich und wird von der Mehrheit der Muslime abgelehnt, weil Muhammad in seiner Bedeutung dadurch vor Allah gestellt wird. Denn im Islam verdient nur Allah allein Verehrung, die Verehrung von Gegenständen und Heiligen hingegen ist als Götzendienst (Schirk) verboten, weil sie dem Glauben an die Einheit und Einzigkeit Allahs (Tauhīd) widerspricht, das gilt auch für den Propheten. Die Bezeichnung Mohammedaner (ebenso Muselman(e) und noch stärker Muselmann) wird heute bewußt von Leuten als Provokation benutzt, die Dir politisch nicht nahe stehen:

You are being redirected...


----------



## Cleriker (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das steht auch im von mir verlinkten Text:
> _"...Aber es bedeutet, dass Leute, die von Natur aus zu solchen Aktivitäten  neigen und dann noch Muslime sind, ihr Tun recht einfach mit Bezug auf  die "Sunna des Propheten" rechtfertigen können – und das tun – so wie  z.B. bei Al-Qaida ihre Anschläge vom 9/11 rechtfertigen, bei denen  Unschuldige, einschließlich Frauen und Kinder getötet wurden..."_
> 
> Zuerst muss man es selber wollen. Danach nutzt man seine Schrift, um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen. Durchbrechen kann man den Prozess am Anfang.  Komischerweise lebe ich mit tausenden Mohammedanern in einer Stadt und keiner von denen rennt mit Schwert und Feuer herum, um Ungläubige zu meucheln. Komisch oder. Warum macht es wohl keiner?


Versuch mal einen Schmied zu finden der dir tausende Krummschwerter angezeigt, die man schneller schwingen kann als Lkw fahren. 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mit Kultur kann man die negativen Auswüchse minimieren.
> Im Einzelfall kommen sie immer wieder durch, aber Ziel ist
> es, die Anzahl der Einzelfälle möglichst klein zu halten.
> 
> ...


Da kommt es wieder auf die Definition an. Was ist Kultur? Für die einen die lehren Gottes, für die anderen das abendliche Theater. Nein, Kultur ist es nicht. Nächstenliebe und Achtung untergebracht in der Erziehung. Das fehlt heut einfach oft und zwar in den unterschiedlichsten Kulturen. 




vfxworld schrieb:


> Dr.bakterius: mangelnder privater Erfolg im Leben ist sicherlich oft einer der Auslöser einer Radikalisierung. Aber eben nicht immer. Der is ist voll von hoch gebildeten Leuten, der Anführer ist studierter Islamwissenschaftler in der ägyptischen Universität, Mohammed atta war auf der Uni in Hamburg. Es gibt also durchaus auch kluge Leute mit einer guten Zukunft die sich der Ideologie hingeben.
> 
> InteressierterUser: absolut richtig.. Integration verschiedener Kulturen ist aber nicht einfach, dass sieht man überall. Die meisten Menschen zieht es zu ihresgleichen. Ich weiß das von mir selbst, weil ich auch nicht deutsch bin. Das gilt für alle, auch zb für deutsche in den USA etc. Schwieriger wirds wirklich nur noch, wenn die zu integrierende Kultur völlig anders "tickt". Wir hatten vor der Flüchtlingskriese noch damit zu tun die säkularen Türken vernünftig zu integrieren, jetzt hat Fr. Merkel Menschen aus verschiedensten Kulturen der Welt eingeladen, viele aus sogenannten failed states. Ich mag ein Schwarzseher sein, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das auf Dauer funktionieren wird.
> 
> ...


Ich gebe dir in vielem recht, dein letzter Absatz klingt aber auch schon wieder wie Worte eines Propheten der zum aktiven Wiederstand aufruft. Wer will, legt auch dies wieder extrem aus und läutet die nächste Runde lustigem im Kreis drehen ein. 

Allgemein denke ich dass Integration als solches das falsche Ziel ist. Heutzutage haben wir uns daran gewöhnt egal was wir wo machen und ausdrücken, Toleranz zu fordern. Jeder muss jeden überall machen lassen. Das geht mMn nicht. Wenn ich streng Gläubiger Katholik bin, darf ich nicht in andersgläubige Länder reißen und fordern dass mich alle ohne Skrupel nehmen wie ich bin und sich mir anpassen. Das gilt andersherum für Deutschland ebenso, trotz unserer Vergangenheit. Menschen müssen sich an ihre Umgebung anpassen. Es fährt doch auchvkeiner im T-Shirt zum Nordpol und fordert 30 Grad.



Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaimikaze schrieb:


> ...Der veraltete Begriff Moham*m*edaner ist despektierlich ...


Mir hatte den Begriff ein Theologe beim abendlichen Essen näher gebracht, weil nach seiner Religionsauffassung der "Muslime" eine höhere Stufe ist, die man sich mit harter Arbeit für den Glauben erarbeiten muss und jeder, der den Thesen von Mohammed folgt, zuerst ein Mohammedaner ist. Er nutze die Begriffe zur Unterscheidung, weil der Mohammedaner der friedliebende Nachbar sein soll, der unsere Werte anerkennt, der aus syrischen Camp wiederkehrende Kämpfer auf dem Religionskrieg des Mohammed aber zum gefährlich Muslime mutiert ist. 

Danke für Deine Erklärung, sie ist naheliegend. Für mich war der Begriff wertneutral. Wir nutzen ihn früher, vor vierzig Jahren zur Schulzeit und ich hatte ihn nur vergessen, darum schien es mir stimmig. Wenn der Bgriff beleidigend ist, werde ich ihn nicht mehr nutzen. War nicht böse gemeint...



Cleriker schrieb:


> ... Was ist Kultur? ...


Ich meinte den Begriff in diesem Sinne:
Definition Kultur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...


----------



## vfxworld (27. Dezember 2016)

...


----------



## Kaimikaze (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Der Theologe hat sich geirrt, das ist sogar grober Unsinn. Muslim ist der wertneutrale Begriff mit dem sich Muslime identifizieren, streng genommen ist er für sie sogar positiv, weil er als Glaubensbekenntnis die Unterwerfung / Hingabe an Allah postuliert. Wobei die Frauen sich nach der arabischen Variante meist als Muslima bezeichnen, denn deutsch müsste es eigentlich Muslimin heissen, aber das ist ja egal. "Der aus [dem] syrischen Camp wiederkehrende Kämpfer" ist ein Islamist, das ist der offizielle Begriff für muslimische Radikale und Terroristen.  

Die zweitwichtigste Hadith-Sammlung (Sahīh) stammt von Muslim ibn al-Haddschādsch und heißt kurz ebenso: Sahīh Muslim. Sie ist aus dem 9 Jhr., die ehrwürdige Benutzung des Begriffs ist also uralt. Als Vorname wird die besondere Beziehung zu Gott hervorgehoben, ähnlich wie in den alten deutschen Namen Traugott / Fürchtegott oder indirekt z.B. in Emanuel (vom hebräischen Immanuel = Gott sei / ist mit uns) oder Dorothea / Theodor (altgriechisch für Geschenk Gottes).

Verschiedene Stufen und Wege gibt es in der islamischen Spiritualität der Sufisten, die dadurch versuchen (individuell und komplett unpolitisch) Gott näher zu kommen bzw. sich als finales spirituelles Ziel in ihm aufzulösen, womöglich hat der Theologe verschiedene Dinge zusammengeworfen. Vielleicht meinte er den "Dschihad des Herzens" der Sufisten, dieser ist ein Kampf gegen die eigene Triebseele, Affekte und Untugenden, welche die Nähe und Erkenntnis Gottes verhindern. Je mehr die eigene Triebseele ausgeschaltet wird, desto eher wird die über mehrere mehrere Stufen erfolgende Annäherung an Gott möglich.

Dass das nicht böse gemeint war, ist wohl allen klar. Aber da Du Dich ein paar Seiten zuvor als "grünversiffter Gutmensch" (die Ironie in dem Zusammenhang ist mir nicht entgangen) bezeichnet hast, wollte ich Dich – als großer Freund von Ironie – nur darauf hinweisen für Deine politisch korrekten Parteifreunde doch besser nicht wie eine NPD-Tante zu klingen.


----------



## -Ultima- (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



> Dabei war der Anschlag von Berlin nicht auf mangelnde Kompetenzen der  Sicherheits- und Justizbehörden zurückzuführen. Ganz im Gegenteil, der  mutmaßliche Täter Anis Amri bereitete seine Tat buchstäblich unter den  Augen der Behörden vor. Wie man inzwischen weiß, wurde der 24-jährige  Tunesier im Frühjahr dieses Jahres sogar von einem geheimen Informanten  des Verfassungsschutzes nach Berlin gefahren, wo er monatelang intensiv  überwacht wurde, bevor er am 19. Dezember einen schweren Lastwagen in  eine Menschenmenge fuhr.





> zwischen Februar und März 2016 wurde Amri dann von einem „geheimen  Informanten des Verfassungsschutzes“, dem er von seinen Plänen erzählte,  von Dortmund nach Berlin gefahren. „Er wird durch die VP gefahren und  macht Angaben dazu, dass es sein Auftrag sei, im Sinne von Allah zu  töten“, steht in dem vom „Brennpunkt“ gezeigten Aktenvermerk.



----fefes.blog, wsws.org, ARD, Focus, SZ


----------



## -Ultima- (24. April 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Autsch: "Der Bundesnachrichtendienst hat mehrere Jahre lang Büros der internationalen Polizeibehörde Interpol ausgespäht"
- blog.fefe
-- Spiegel


----------



## OField (25. April 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ist das nicht die Aufgabe des BND?^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



-Ultima- schrieb:


> Autsch: "Der Bundesnachrichtendienst hat mehrere Jahre lang Büros der internationalen Polizeibehörde Interpol ausgespäht"


Was spricht dagegen, die Polizei zu überwachen? Es gibt genügend Fälle von Korruption, nicht verfolgten Straftaten etc.
Offen ist nur die Frage, wer den BND überwacht, und wer die Überwacher des BND und wer....


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Offen ist nur die Frage, wer den BND überwacht, und wer die Überwacher des BND und wer....



Dafür ist ja das parlamentarisches Kontrollgremium zuständig, die unangemeldet die Zentrale des Bundesnachrichtendienst, Verfassungsschutz und was da so noch herumläuft aufsuchen und Akteneinsicht verlangen können.
Mitglieder aller Fraktionen des Bundestages sitzen in dem Kontrollgremium.


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

...Quis Custodiet Ipsos Custodes?...

Vermutlich ist das Fragezeichen eben der Preis dafür das Anschläge verhindert werden...


----------



## Cleriker (25. April 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Meintest du: Quis spectans ipsos custodes?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Nein. Ich meinte wachen über Wächter. Was du meinst ist glaube ich in etwa "wer sieht nach den Wächtern"


----------



## Schaffe89 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür ist ja das parlamentarisches Kontrollgremium zuständig



Das Kontrollgremium ist zu gering besetzt und ein zahnloser Tiger. Die Realität ist, dass es sogut wie keine Überwachung gibt und die Geheimdienste als Deep State zu verstehen sind.
Besonders prickeln ist es, wenn jene Geheimdienste dann Anschläge entweder selbst begehen, fördern oder zulassen.
Gab es schon x mal in der Geschichte. Daher sollte man solche Institutionen abschaffen.
Die Geheimdienste (CIA, BND) kontrollierten zum Beispiel einen Teil der RAF und halfen bei der Ermordung von Herrhausen. Stichwort CIA Agent Robert Baer.
Wo war denn da die parlamentarische Kontrolle?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Hier mal eine Chronologie von IS Anhängern, Sympatisanten, die im Rahmen der Flüchtlingskrise nach Deutschland eingesickert sind:

Dschihadisten im Strom der Fluchtlinge | Telepolis

Wie war das noch damals 2015, Anfang 2016 mit Argumenten einiger Youtube-Sternchen mit ihren 20.000+ Folowern dagegen?
Es sei Blödsinn das sich unter die Flüchtlinge auch potenzielle Attentäter mischen würden / zu finden seien?
Es sei für den IS doch leichter ihnen ein Ticket zu kaufen und sie normal mit dem Flugzeug einreisen zu lassen. 

Nun, scheinbar funktioniert es am Ende doch besser wen man seine Anhänger ohne Pass als Flüchtling einreisen lässt, was eigentlich jedem der darüber nachdenkt klar werden müsste. 

Und bevor jetzt wieder irgend jemand anfängt rumzuweinen das es sich nur um eine verschwindend geringe Minderheit unter den Flüchtlingen handelt, ja das ist richtig, allerdings zeigt diese Minderheit halt wie einfach es im Grunde ist sich einzuschleusen wen man hunderttausende ohne Pässe und unregistriert einfach in ein Land lässt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

In London gab es wohl einen "Terrorvorfall":

London: Polizei behandelt Explosion in U-Bahn als „Terrorvorfall“ 

Und das "interessanterweise" an einem Freitag. Schauen wir mal, wie sich die Sache entwickelt.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In London gab es wohl einen "Terrorvorfall":
> 
> London: Polizei behandelt Explosion in U-Bahn als „Terrorvorfall“
> 
> Und das "interessanterweise" an einem Freitag. Schauen wir mal, wie sich die Sache entwickelt.



Hmm, evt. steh ich da ja gerade auf dem Schlauch, aber was ist so interessant daran das es an einem Freitag war?


----------



## orca113 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, evt. steh ich da ja gerade auf dem Schlauch, aber was ist so interessant daran das es an einem Freitag war?



Vielleicht meint Kaaruzo das der Freitag so interessant ist weil diese Anhänger dieser so friedliebenden Religion den Freitag als "ihren" Tag ansehen Freitagsgebet usw. (wenn es denn islamistisch motiviert war).


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Marseille: Mann sticht auf Passanten ein und wird erschossen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Mal wieder ein "Einzelfall".

Bloß nicht ablenken lassen, das hat nichts mit der "Religion des Friedens" zu tun.


----------



## azzih (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Und was willst du damit nun sagen? Das extremistische Islamisten aktuell mit das größte Terrorproblem darstellen wissen wohl alle. Trotzdem hat das mit dem Islam und 99,9% der Moslems, die wie wir auch nur in Frieden leben wollen, nichts zu tun. Wir haben schon Muslime im Westen gehabt, vor dieser Islamistenproblematik und wenn das irgendwann vorbei ist werden Anhänger des Islams hier noch immer leben. 

Wer ne komplexe Problematik auf "die Moslems " und "die Religion" reduziert, sollte vielleicht nochmal in sich gehen und nachdenken ob Dinge in Realität wirklich so einfach sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ach das Märchen mal wieder:

Terrorismus: Islamisten radikalisieren sich immer ofter in Brussel und Paris - WELT



> „Ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der Muslime in Westeuropa stimmen mit der Ideologie und den Zielen der Gewalttäter überein.“



Soviel dazu.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Laut Artikel steht dazu, dass zu diesem Schluss ein einziger Soziologe kam. Wow, der WELT reicht das natürlich vollkommen aus, um ein Hetzartikel gegen Muslime zu verfassen. Befass dich mal mit ernst zu nehmenden wissenschaftlichen Studien die dir belegen können, dass die Medien in Deutschland, und ganz vorne dabei natürlich Springer Verlag, mit dem Islam und den Muslimen, ein ähnlich konstruiertes Feindbild geschaffen haben, wie die Medien im 3. Reich mit den Juden. Natürlich springen dann gewisse Herrschaften die anscheinend eh schon tiefe Komplexe mit Migranten haben, weil ihnen vielleicht mal ein Ali das Pausenbrot in der Schule wegnahm, direkt mit auf den Zug der Hetze.

Btw, den angeblichen 1/3 der islamistisch motivierten Muslime, stehen wie viele rechtsradikale, rassistische, diskriminierende Deutsche dann wohl gegenüber? Laut Wahlen zumindest ca. 20%...


----------



## azzih (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Würde mir gerne die Studie anschauen, leider keine Quellen unter dem Artikel.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Befass dich mal mit ernst zu nehmenden wissenschaftlichen Studien die dir belegen können, dass die Medien in Deutschland, und ganz vorne dabei natürlich Springer Verlag, mit dem Islam und den Muslimen, ein ähnlich konstruiertes Feindbild geschaffen haben, wie die Medien im 3. Reich mit den Juden.



Weißt du, schon interessant das es wieder auffällt  das du mit dem einfordern wissenschaftlicher Studien / Quellen ganz schnell dabei bist, aber es bei deinen eigenen Äußerungen scheinbar nicht so genau nimmst was überhaut das darlegen von Quellen, oder gar wissenschaftliche Studien, angeht.
Man sollte lieber nicht bei anderen Maßstäbe anlegen / einfordern die man selbst nicht erfüllen möchte / will, oder kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Laut Artikel steht dazu, dass zu diesem Schluss ein einziger Soziologe kam. Wow, der WELT reicht das natürlich vollkommen aus, um ein Hetzartikel gegen Muslime zu verfassen.



Natürlich muss es ein Hetzartikel sein, wenn einem der Tenor nicht passt, war ja klar 



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Befass dich mal mit ernst zu nehmenden wissenschaftlichen Studien die dir belegen können, dass die Medien in Deutschland, und ganz vorne dabei natürlich Springer Verlag, mit dem Islam und den Muslimen, ein ähnlich konstruiertes Feindbild geschaffen haben, wie die Medien im 3. Reich mit den Juden.



Klassische Beispiel von Täter-Opfer-Umkehr. Weil man islamische Täter nicht wegleugnen kann, macht man sie kurzerhand zu Opfern.

Das ist so genial, wie es perfide ist. Lass mich raten, Herr Amri war auch nur ein "Opfer" der bösen Medien, ja?



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Btw, den angeblichen 1/3 der islamistisch motivierten Muslime, stehen wie viele rechtsradikale, rassistische, diskriminierende Deutsche dann wohl gegenüber? Laut Wahlen zumindest ca. 20%...



1/3 bis 1/2 (die Zahl lässt du, warum auch immer, unter den Tisch fallen) aller Muslime in Westeuropa gegen 20% Deutsche?

Wobei du da den Beweis schuldig bist, dass die "rechtsradikal, rassistisch und diskriminierend" sind. Aber hey, die Nazikeule schwingt sich ja auch schön ohne Fakten, gell?


----------



## azzih (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

AFD und Islamisten würd ich jetzt auch nicht in einen Topf werfen.  Immerhin ist die AFD zwar ne populistische Partei mit mehr als nur rechten Tendenzen, allerdings ist sie trotzdem demokratisch und ordnet sich unseren staatlichen Strukturen unter.

Allerdings bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher das wenn man soziologisch Rassismus bei AFD Wählern abfragt, ne ziemlich hohe Übereinstimmung findet. Rassismus war in Deutschland auch nie tot, sondern war halt nicht mehr salonfähig ne lange Zeit. Auffallend auch hier wieder, dass Menschen die statistisch gesehen sehr wenige Migranten in ihrer Umgebung haben, besondern stark Vorurteilen zustimmen. Gut zu sehen an Wahlergebnissen in Ostdeutschland. 

Wobei generell die Wählerschaft der AFD ein kompliziertes Feld ist und sich da alles tummelt von dummen Menschen, Nazis oder auch nur viele Protestwähler und Leute die sich nicht vertreten fühlen. 

Studie: https://www.boeckler.de/pdf/p_fofoe_WP_044_2017.pdf


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weißt du, schon interessant das es wieder auffällt  das du mit dem einfordern wissenschaftlicher Studien / Quellen ganz schnell dabei bist, aber es bei deinen eigenen Äußerungen scheinbar nicht so genau nimmst was überhaut das darlegen von Quellen, oder gar wissenschaftliche Studien, angeht.
> Man sollte lieber nicht bei anderen Maßstäbe anlegen / einfordern die man selbst nicht erfüllen möchte / will, oder kann.



Hier die erwünschten Belege. Ich gebe zu, dass ich leider bisschen vorverurteilend bin, und glaube dass, bei dieser Diskussion kein ernsthaftes Interesse besteht den Blick auf dieses Thema zu erweitern. Aber trotzdem für alle die gerne was wissenschaftliches über das Thema Islam als Medienfeindbild lesen möchten, hier ist ein Link zu einer Rezension über eine Studie die von 1988 bis 2002 ging und diese These bekräftigt.

Rezension zu: S. Schiffer: Die Darstellung des Islams in der Presse  | H-Soz-Kult. Kommunikation und Fachinformation fur die Geschichtswissenschaften

Und noch ein Link der bestätigt, dass das keine Theorie eines einzelnen Wissenschaftlers ist.

Das Islambild von ARD und ZDF | bpb


@Kaaruzo, das mindestens 20% der Deutschen rechtsradikal sind oder zumindest eine diskriminierende Haltung haben, entziehe ich aus den aktuellen Wahlergebnissen heraus, denn jemand der eine Partei wählt die meint, dass es richtig sei wenn Frauen und Kindern von Geflüchteten an der Grenze erschossen werden sollen, kann meiner Meinung nur ein Rechtsextremer sein...


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach das Märchen mal wieder:
> 
> Terrorismus: Islamisten radikalisieren sich immer ofter in Brussel und Paris - WELT



Dir ist natürlich nicht bewusst, dass diese Studie höchst umstritten ist.
Aber so ist das eben. Hauptsache wieder Hetze machen.

Kann ich auch. Schon mal was von der Lords Resistance Army gehört?
Die wollen einen Gottesstaat errichten, der ausschließlich die 10 Gebote anerkennt.
Blöd ist halt -- wie bei allen Terrorgruppen -- dass sie sich selbst nicht an die 10 Geboten halten, die sie propagieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Ja---sin schrieb:


> ...



Verrückte Idee, aber vielleicht wäre das Islambild in den Medien ja auch besser, wenn der Islam nicht ständig Anlass für dieses Bild in den Medien bieten würde. Schonmal darüber nachgedacht?

Darüber hinaus, welche Partei hat 20% erhalten und sich in ihrem Wahlprogamm für das Erschiessen von Frauen und Kindern ausgesprochen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Dir ist natürlich nicht bewusst, dass diese Studie höchst umstritten ist.
> Aber so ist das eben. Hauptsache wieder Hetze machen.



Natürlich, wenn einem das Ergebniss nicht passt, ist es "Hetze".



Threshold schrieb:


> Kann ich auch. Schon mal was von der Lords Resistance Army gehört? Die wollen einen Gottesstaat errichten, der ausschließlich die 10 Gebote anerkennt. Blöd ist halt -- wie bei allen Terrorgruppen -- dass sie sich selbst nicht an die 10 Geboten halten, die sie propagieren.



Klar.

Der große Unterschied ist nur, dass es genug Länder gibt, in denen die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung christlich ist und diese Länder sind trotzdem demokratisch. Bei islamischen Ländern hingegen. Na weiß du ja selbst, oder?


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Verrückte Idee, aber vielleicht wäre das Islambild in den Medien ja auch besser, wenn der Islam nicht ständig Anlass für dieses Bild in den Medien bieten würde. Schonmal darüber nachgedacht?



Der Islam macht gar nichts, nur Menschen machen. 99% der Muslime deuten die Lehren des Islams friedlich und 1% sind religiöse Analphabeten die meinen es sei spirituell Menschen zu töten. Wenn es andersrum wäre, wären bestimmt schon viele an vergifteten Döner verreckt  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, welche Partei hat 20% erhalten und sich in ihrem Wahlprogamm für das Erschiessen von Frauen und Kindern ausgesprochen?



Hab in die 20% noch die ganzen NPD-Wähler und die "DiskriminiererInnen" der anderen Parteien mit rein gerechnet, wahrscheinlich liegt die Dunkelziffer aber noch viel höher...

AfD: Beatrix von Storch schliesst Waffeneinsatz gegen Kinder nicht aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE


@Kaaruzo, und jetzt noch ein mal; es.gibt.keine.islamischen.Länder. Fast alle Länder wo mehrheitlich Muslime leben, werden von Despoten geführt, die selber was nicht sind?! 
3 mal darfst du raten. Bitte setz dich mal aus einem historischen Blickwinkel mit der Thematik auseinander. Fast alle Diktatoren in den muslimischen Länder wurden und werden gesteuert von imperialistischen Mächten, die was wollen? Genau postkoloniale Strukturen erhalten. Es ist ein fataler Trugschluss zu denken, dass die Gewalt in den Ländern der Muslime, durch den Islam verursacht wird und spielt genau denen in die Hände, die die wahren Gründe auslösten. Die Gewalt in diesen Ländern hat viel mit Hunger, Perspektivlosigkeit, (post-)kolonialer Unterdrückung zu tun und nicht mit dem Glauben der Muslime.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Der Islam macht gar nichts, nur Menschen machen. 99% der Muslime deuten die Lehren des Islams friedlich und 1% sind religiöse Analphabeten die meinen es sei spirituell Menschen zu töten. Wenn es andersrum wäre, wären bestimmt schon viele an vergifteten Döner verreckt



Lustig, wie hier weiter das Märchen verbreitet wird, wo ich doch die realistischen Zahlen (1/3 bis 1/2) hier bereits genannt habe.

Und wie "friedlich" der Islam ist, sieht man ja in jenen Ländern, wo er nicht mehr die Minderheit stellt.

Sind ja alles ausgewiesenen Demokratien, richtig?



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hab in die 20% noch die ganzen NPD-Wähler und die "DiskriminiererInnen" der anderen Parteien mit rein gerechnet, wahrscheinlich liegt die Dunkelziffer aber noch viel höher...



Wenn dem so ist und wir so um die 20% "rechtsradikale, rassistische, diskriminierende" Deutsche haben, wo waren die eigentlich bei der Bundestagswahl 2013?

Sind die alle erst in den letzten 4 Jahren entstanden? Oder kann es vielleicht doch sein, dass es eher Unzufriedenheit über die Politik der Regierung ist?



Ja---sin schrieb:


> AfD: Beatrix von Storch schliesst Waffeneinsatz gegen Kinder nicht aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Komisch, ich lese nichts von einem Parteiprogramm.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo, und jetzt noch ein mal; es.gibt.keine.islamischen.Länder. Fast alle Länder wo mehrheitlich Muslime leben, werden von Despoten geführt, die selber was nicht sind?!
> 3 mal darfst du raten



Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf, richtig?

Wo immer der Islam die Mehrheit hat, leidet die Minderheit. So sieht es aus. Warum verteidigst du sowas? Erklär mal bitte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo immer der Islam die Mehrheit hat, leidet die Minderheit. So sieht es aus. Warum verteidigst du sowas? Erklär mal bitte.



Siehe Ergänzung in meinem vorherigen Post.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, ich lese nichts von einem Parteiprogramm.




Habe auch nie was von einem Parteiprogramm gesagt. Reicht ja schon wenn ein Mitglied einer Partei, ohne Konsequenzen seitens der Partei, ein Gesetz befürwortet wo auf Kinder und Frauen geschossen werden soll. Das Parteiprogramm können die stecken lassen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Siehe Ergänzung in meinem vorherigen Post.



Ich sehe da keine Erklärung, warum du eine gewalttätige und undemokratische Ideologie verteidigst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Erklärung, warum du eine gewalttätige und undemokratische Ideologie verteidigst.



Okay, ich hätte gerne eine objektive Diskussion da drüber geführt, aber wir drehen uns hier gerade im Kreis.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Erklärung, warum du eine gewalttätige und undemokratische Ideologie verteidigst.



Okay, ich hätte gerne eine objektive Diskussion da drüber geführt, aber wir drehen uns hier gerade im Kreis. Das ist mir zu anstrengend gerade, sorry


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Der Islam macht gar nichts, nur Menschen machen. 99% der Muslime deuten die Lehren des Islams friedlich und 1% sind religiöse Analphabeten die meinen es sei spirituell Menschen zu töten. Wenn es andersrum wäre, wären bestimmt schon viele an vergifteten Döner verreckt



Man kann auch offen für radikale Ansichten sein und trotzdem vorläufig friedlich, weil diese Ansichten von einer Mehrheitsgesellschaft, oder durch ein staatliches Gewaltmonopol nicht geteilt werden und man entsprechend Repressionen wegen seiner Ansichten fürchtet.
Wie offen Personen für bestimmte radikale Ansichten letztlich wirklich sind zeigt sich am Ende erst sobald eine Gesellschaft das Ausleben solcher Ansichten nicht mehr tabuisiert und bestraft und die Personen die entsprechende Furcht vor Strafe für ihr handeln verlieren.

Den wie heißt ein Sprichwort? Überzeugung hat Täter, aber erst die Gelegenheit offenbart die Gelegenheitstäter. 
Das sollte eigentlich schon der Nationalsozialismus in Deutschland gelehert haben und sollte auch bei radikalen religösen Strömungen nicht wesentlich anders sein, vor allem bei solchen nicht die vergleichbar dem Nationalsozialismus die Überlegenheit (in diesem Fall, die ihrer Auslegung des Islam) gegenüber ungläubigen Muslimen und anderen Ungläubigen Glaubsenrichtungen propagieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man kann auch offen für radikale Ansichten sein und trotzdem vorläufig friedlich, weil diese Ansichten von einer Mehrheitsgesellschaft, oder durch ein staatliches Gewaltmonopol nicht geteilt werden und man entsprechend Repressionen wegen seiner Ansichten fürchtet.
> Wie offen Personen für bestimmte radikale Ansichten letztlich wirklich sind zeigt sich am Ende erst sobald eine Gesellschaft das Ausleben solcher Ansichten nicht mehr tabuisiert und bestraft und die Personen die entsprechende Furcht vor Strafe für ihr handeln verlieren.
> 
> Den wie heißt ein Sprichwort? Überzeugung hat Täter, aber erst die Gelegenheit macht und erschaft Gelegenheitstäter.
> Das sollte eigentlich schon der Nationalsozialismus in Deutschland gelehert haben und sollte auch bei radikalen religösen Strömungen nicht wesentlich anders sein, vor allem bei solchen nicht die vergleichbar dem Nationalsozialismus die Überlegenheit (in diesem Fall, die ihrer Auslegung des Islam) gegenüber ungläubigen Muslimen und anderen Ungläubigen Glaubsenrichtungen propagieren.



Ich stimme dem ersten Absatz vollkommen zu, dem zweiten teilweise. Im Gegensatz zum Nationalsozialismus welcher in nur ein paar wenigen Jahren der Verursacher für unglaubliches Leid auf der ganzen Welt war und heute noch ist, wurde in fast ganz Afrika, Südosteuropa und fast ganz Asien ca. 1400 Jahre islamisch regiert und in den Geschichtsbüchern wirst du nichts über Genozid finden. Im Gegenteil, der Genozid ist geschichtlich meistens in Europa (Judenverfolgung) oder von Europa aus (Kreuzzüge, Kolonialismus etc.) zu verorten. Schon ironisch, dass der moderne Europäer sich ganz plötzlich zum Retter der Moral gewandelt hat und der ganzen Welt "Ihr Barbaren!" zuruft.

Btw, im Nahost-Studium habe ich was gelernt was viele gar nicht hören wollen, weil es deren ganzes Glaubenskonstrukt vom bösen Muselmann zerstört. Das nämlich Nationalismus, Antisemitismus, Homophobie und Frauenfeindlichkeit ein Exportprodukt der Kolonialmächte sei, weil in der orientalischen Lyrik des Mittelalters Homosexualität ein weitverbreitetes Motiv war, Juden aus Europa in den Orient flohen und aufgenommen wurden, und Nationalismus dem Islam vom Grundprinzip her fremd ist.


----------



## azzih (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Man muss im Endeffekt auch erstmal erforschen wie ein Mensch dazu kommt so etwas Irrationales und zutiefst Unmenschliches wie ein Selbstmordattentat durchzuführen. Immerhin werden hier sämtliche Grundregeln des Menschseins verletzt vom Selbsterhaltungstrieb, über die Sozialisaton bis hin zum Mitgefühl.

Kein Mensch wird ja zum Extremisten, weil in einer religiösen Schrift irgendwelche antiquierten Passagen zum Töten von Ungläubigen stehen. Da muss ja eine Fülle von Faktoren und eine Schulung der Abstumpfung stattfinden. Sachen wie psychische Störungen kann man leider kaum verhindern, das Problem hat man ja bei jedem Amokläufer und psychisch kranken Täter. Was man definitiv ändern muss sind Faktoren die zum Nährboden von Terrorismus werden können. Sei es nun fehlende Perspektiven für Jugendliche, Alltagsrassismus Erfahrungen, Ghettoisierung und Parallelgesellschaften, fehlende Bildung etc.

Allerdings muss man auch darüber nachdenken Einwanderung so zu gestalten, das Leute mit so gut wie keiner Perspektive auch nicht unbegrenzt einwandern dürfen und gegen Extremismus egal in welcher Form muss mit aller Härte vorgegangen werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Erklärung, warum du eine gewalttätige und undemokratische Ideologie verteidigst.


So ist das mit Gläubigen, die fundamentalen Christen sind die größten Kriegstreiber, die fundamentalen Moslemen und Juden sind auch nicht besser. Jede der Religionen führt Krieg auf ihre Art und Weise und mit ihren Mitteln. Das einzige, was gegen Religionen wirkt, ist Aufklärung und eine strikte Trennung von Kirche und Staat. Versuch das mal in diesem Land, wenn selbst Merkel und Schulz im Fernsehgespräch von _"Ich habe heute schon gebetet"_ faseln. Also wird es bei uns das verbriefte Recht der Religionsfreiheit weiter geben und Religionsgemeinschaften stehen bei uns, denkt man an christliche Arbeitgeber, weit über z.B. dem Arbeitsrecht. Warum sitzen in Ethikräten Religionspappnasen? So ist das in diesem Staat, das kann man gut finden, oder ablehnen, wie ich. Aber selektiv eine Religion unterdrücken zu wollen ist laut Grundgesetz zum Glück nicht möglich. Ansonsten gelten unsere Gesetztestexte für alle hier lebenden. Die müssen einfach nur umgesetzt werden.

Wenn man willkürliche Subpopulationen bilden will, dann sind Männer von 18-30 die entscheidend kriminelle Gruppe, von diesen geht erheblich mehr Kriminalität aus, als von der Gruppe der Moslemen, der Christen, oder Juden. Und nun? Willst Du alle 18-30 Jährigen Männer rausschmeißen, einkasernieren oder was? Oder willst Du willkürliche andere Gruppen definieren und diskriminieren? Sippenhaft und Gruppenverurteilungen gibt es in Staaten, die einmal von der Aufklärung getrieben wurden, nicht mehr. Die rechten Barbaren unserer Gesellschaft wollen aber scheinbar in die Zeit zurück, in der das Recht des Stärkeren galt. Das ist unfassbar. Die von Dir gewünschten Mittel, wie das Versenken von Flüchtlingsbooten oder die religionsabhängige Ausweisung sind unerträglich.



azzih schrieb:


> Man muss im Endeffekt auch erstmal erforschen wie  ein Mensch dazu kommt so etwas Irrationales und zutiefst Unmenschliches  wie ein Selbstmordattentat durchzuführen.


Das ist ganz tief und fest in unserem Verhalten verankert. Individien opfern sich für die Gruppe. Das machten Jäger und Sammler, Mitglieder erste Staaten und selbst in moderner Zeit gab es Kamikazeflieger in Japan und Deutschland. Freiheitskämpfer nutzen nunmal alle Mittel, je ärmer sie sind, umso leiderschaftlicher und selbstopfernder. Würde der Westen aufhören, die alten Kolonialstaaten mit juristisch relevanten Bezeichnungen in zweite und dritte Welt einzuteilen, wäre der erste zarte Schritt getan. Stattdessen werden in Ländern wie Syrien, Irak und Afganistan alte Konflikte weitergepflegt und einzig unsere Interessen vertreten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Terrorismus: Messerangriff in Kanada: Polizei vermutet Terror-Hintergrund

Sieh mal, in Kanada gab es wohl auch einen "Einzelfall".

Und dann wundert man sich, woher das Bild über den Islam in den Medien kommt. Vielleicht weil das Bild über den Islam ziemlich treffend ist?

Alltagsroutine: Der normale Wahnsinn des Islam



> Schon möglich, dass der Islamismus die hässliche Fratze des Islam ist. Das Problem aber ist und bleibt das wahre Gesicht hinter der Maske.



Keine Ahnung warum man solche Zustände verteidigt und die Leute, die vor diesen Zuständen warnen, auch noch verdammt. Anstatt sich an den Zuständen zu stören.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich stimme dem ersten Absatz vollkommen zu, dem zweiten teilweise. Im Gegensatz zum Nationalsozialismus welcher in nur ein paar wenigen Jahren der Verursacher für unglaubliches Leid auf der ganzen Welt war und heute noch ist, wurde in fast ganz Afrika, Südosteuropa und fast ganz Asien ca. 1400 Jahre islamisch regiert und in den Geschichtsbüchern wirst du nichts über Genozid finden.



Frag da mal die Bulgaren (bei denen gibt es da fast sowas wie ein Trauma zur osmanischen Herrschaft, das sich bis in die Lieder / Musik eingebrannt hat) oder die Östereicher, die können dir das eine oder andere über muslimisch / osmanische Herrschaft und Praktiken in Kriegen erzählen. Zimperlich ging man da auch nicht mit Angehörigen anderer Religionen um, auch wen man sie lange nicht nicht offen und direkt verfolgt und umgebracht hat wie in anderen Teilen Europas.

Vergessen sollte man auch nicht die gewaltsamen Unterdrückung arabischer Unabhängigkeitsbestrebungen durch die osmanischen (türkischen) Herrscher.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, der Genozid ist geschichtlich meistens in Europa (Judenverfolgung) oder von Europa aus (Kreuzzüge, Kolonialismus etc.) zu verorten. Schon ironisch, dass der moderne Europäer sich ganz plötzlich zum Retter der Moral gewandelt hat und der ganzen Welt "Ihr Barbaren!" zuruft.



Dieses "Barbarentum" ist vor allem eine direkte Folge durch die allumfassende Ausbreitung der Macht der christlichen Religion und umfassenden weltlichen Einfluss durch selbige gewesen, was auch dazu geführt hat das viele europäische Errungenschaften der Antike  aus gründen der Machterhaltung durch die Kirche und ihren totalitären Herrschaftsstil / Einfluss verloren gegangen sind. Zudem spielte auch die Völkerwanderung und damit einhergehende teilweise tiefgreifende gesellschaftliche Unterschiede / Bräuche zwischen germanischen / slavischen Stämmen und der römisch / helenisch geprägten Welt sicher eine weitere Rolle für den Niedergang und damit einhergehende gewalttätige Konflikte.

Man sprach da nicht umsonst von einem "dunklen Zeitalter" in Europa.

Aber gerade die Erfahrungen aus dieser Zeit sollten uns Europäern auch eine Lehre sein wohin der übermäßige Einfluss von geistlicher Autorität auf weltliche Belange führt, vor allem heute wo die Entwicklung zwischen beiden Kulturkreisen leider relativ diametral verläuft und der Islam sich in vielen muslimischen Ländern stellenweise in eine Richtung entwickelt die man bei uns vor 400-500 Jahren durch zu starken Einfluss des Klerus auf weltliche Angelegenheiten hatte.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das nämlich Nationalismus, Antisemitismus, Homophobie und Frauenfeindlichkeit ein Exportprodukt der Kolonialmächte sei, weil in der orientalischen Lyrik des Mittelalters Homosexualität ein weitverbreitetes Motiv war, Juden aus Europa in den Orient flohen und aufgenommen wurden, und Nationalismus dem Islam vom Grundprinzip her fremd ist.



Also das mit dem Export der Frauenfeindlichkeit halte ich für sehr weit hergeholt, das Rollenbild der Frau hat sich über die Jahrhunderte in der muslimischen Gesellschaft, meines Wissens nach, nicht wesentlich zu der der christlichen Gesellschaften unterschieden.
Was Homophobie angeht kenne ich auch keine Belege das es etwas wäre das explizit aus dem Abendland gekommen wäre.
Zudem, auch im Abendland Homosexualität nicht immer negativ wahrgenommen wurde. Im antiken Griechenland gab es sogar lange eine sehr hohe Offenheit gegenüber Homosexualität und auch kein Problem mit der Darstellung und Auslebung in der Öffentlichkeit.
Auch im Abendland ist eine langsam stetig zunehmende Inakzeptanz von Homosexualität erst mit dem steigenden Einfluss christlich-kirchlicher Macht im römischen Reich erfolgt, galt aber noch einige Jahrhunderte in der Gesellschaft durchaus als toleriert.
Eine wirklich zunehmend offene Ablehnung, hatte ich mal in einer Reportage der öffentlich rechtlichen zum Thema gehört, fand erst irgendwann im 18 Jahrhundert statt.

Antisemitismus und Nationalismus mögen von den Konzepten her in der muslimischen Welt von christlichen Staaten inspiriert worden seien,  waren aber auch im osmanischen Reich nichts unbekanntes und sind vor allem wohl dadurch entstanden das man ab dem 18 Jahrhundert zusehends an Territorium, Macht und Einfluss verlor und entsprechend, wie so oft in der Menschheitsgeschichte, Sündenböcke gesucht hat die Schuld an den Problemen und Machtverlust tragen.

Und warum Nationalismus dem Orient prinzipiell Fremd sein soll musst du mal erklären, das halte ich absolut nicht haltbar.
Wäre Nationalismus etwas das im Orient nicht existent gewesen wäre hätte es in der osmanischen Geschichte wohl kaum immer wieder Bestrebungen gegeben (gerade von arabischen Stämmen) sich von der osmanischen Herrschaft zu lösen und wären diese wohl kaum von den Osmanen immer wieder niedergeschlagen worden.
Das streben nach nationaler Souveränität ist also auch dort nichts unbekanntes gewesen und auch setzte sich der Orient vor der osmanischen Herrschaft aus verschiedenen Nationen zusammen die nur in einem Punkt eine relative Gemeinsamkeit besaßen, die Religion, in allen anderen Belangen aber meist zimlich uneins waren, wie auch die Zeit der Kreuzzüge immer wieder zeigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dann wundert man sich, woher das Bild über den Islam in den Medien kommt. .


Es ist Dein Bild. Wieviele Christen bringen in Chicago andere Menschen um?
762 waren es nur in einer Staft in einem Jahr. Alles Einzelfälle?
Chicago: Hochste Mordrate seit fast 20 Jahren - die Gewalt eskaliert - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und Du ziehst Dich an einer Handvoll grausamer unnötiger Taten hoch. Um unsere Werte zu verteidigen
dürfen wir unsere Werte nicht verraten. Das verstehen bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppen aber nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist Dein Bild. Wieviele Christen bringen in Chicago andere Menschen um?
> 762 waren es nur in einer Staft in einem Jahr. Alles Einzelfälle?
> Chicago: Hochste Mordrate seit fast 20 Jahren - die Gewalt eskaliert - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...



Wusste gar nicht, dass die Taten alle religiös begründet sind in Chicago. Wieder was gelernt.

Liste von Terroranschlagen – Wikipedia

Wenn ich bei dieser Liste gucke, dann steht unter dem Punkt "Politische Ausrichtung" auch so gut wie nie christlich.

Tja und wenn wir ständig Toleranz gegen jede gewalttätige Ideologie walten lassen, dann gibt es unsere Werte bald nicht mehr.

Warum sollen wir den Fehler (Appeasment) schon wieder wiederholen? Wem nützt das?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass die Taten alle religiös begründet sind in Chicago.


Wer definiert denn, was "Religiös" ist? Wo ist der Unterschied, ob ideologische Kriege geführt werden, oder religiöse?

In den letzten 16 Jahren hat unsere Ideologie 70.000 Afghanen danieder gemetzelt.  Wie wertest Du so etwas, und was 
glaubst Du, erzeugt es bei Angehötigen für eine Ohnmacht, wenn eine Hochzeitsgesellschaft niedergeschossen wird?
Afghanistan 2017 - aktuelle Situation - Kabul - Afghanistan-Krieg - Konflikt - einfach erklart - Resolute Support - ISAF-Mission - Afghanistan-Konferenz - Auslandseinsatz Bundeswehr - Unterrichtsmaterialien - Filme auf  politsche-bildung.de - Aktuelles

Du verstehst scheinbar die historischen Zusammenhänge nicht einmal im Ansatz


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer definiert denn, was "Religiös" ist? Wo ist der Unterschied, ob ideologische Kriege geführt werden, oder religiöse?



Jede Religion ist eine Idiologie und jede Idiologie im grunde eine Religion / Sekte:

Glaube vs. Politik - Warum alle Religionen Ideologien sind | Cicero Online

Im Grunde müsste man daher eigentlich auch ehr zwischen einer weltlich begründeten Idiologie und einer übernatürlich begründeten Idiologie unterscheiden, sofern überhaupt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer definiert denn, was "Religiös" ist? Wo ist der Unterschied, ob ideologische Kriege geführt werden, oder religiöse?



Im Motiv würde ich mal sagen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In den letzten 16 Jahren hat unsere Ideologie 70.000 Afghanen danieder gemetzelt.



Abwehraktion der USA mit UN-Mandat. Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Das ist der einzige Konflikt der USA in den letzten 16 Jahren für den sie sogar ein Mandat hatten.

Da gibt es deutlich bessere Beispiele für die man die USA kritisieren kann.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie wertest Du so etwas



Wie soll ich es schon werten? Ist vom Völkerrecht gedeckt, da Mandat. Zumal wir bei der ehemaligen afghanischen Regierung jetzt auch nicht gerade von Demokraten und Menschenrechtsanhängern sprechen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> und was glaubst Du, erzeugt es bei Angehötigen für eine Ohnmacht, wenn eine Hochzeitsgesellschaft niedergeschossen wird?



Na feiern werden sie wohl dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Im Motiv würde ich mal sagen..


Sehr unterschiedlich, ja.  
Der Westen führt Kriege, um seine Ideologie durchzusetzen und Rohstoffe zu sichern.
Und was machen andere? 

Aber natürlich gibt es gur und böse, weil wir immer die Guten sind. Denk einfach mal
einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Kaaruzo, 

Du solltest mal beginnen, Religionen von Menschen zu unterscheiden. Ich persönlich habe ein Problem mit Religionen an sich, egal welcher Art, egal wie sie heißen. Letztlich sind es Gehirnwäschen, sie bieten (zu) einfache Lösungen auf komplexe Fragen, sie dienen der Manipulation von Massen und der Ausübung von Macht. 

Was aber einfach gar nicht geht, ist Menschen auf Grund ihrer Religion zu verachten oder vorzuverurteilen in irgendeiner Art. Die aller- allermeisten Menschen haben sich ihre Religion nicht ausgesucht, sondern sind hineingeboren worden. Und sie wurden noch dazu als Kind durch ihre Religion indoktriniert, was ihr Weltbild oft extrem geprägt hat. Das mag dazu führen, dass sie oft ein Weltbild haben, dass sich extrem von dem meinen unterscheidet und das ich auch nicht akzeptieren kann. Aber deswegen verurteile ich diese Menschen trotzdem noch nicht. 

Erst Worte und Taten definieren die Menschen, nicht ihre Religion!

Und wie schon oft genug geschrieben wurde, ist das Christentum, speziell das fundamentalistische, keinen Deut besser als der Islam. Und was sie einfach alle gemein haben, ist die unerträgliche Heuchelei.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehr unterschiedlich, ja.
> Der Westen führt Kriege, um seine Ideologie durchzusetzen und Rohstoffe zu sichern.



Welche Rohstoffe wurden denn in Afghanistan im Einzelnen gesichert, die so immens wichtig sind für den Westen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber natürlich gibt es gur und böse, weil wir immer die Guten sind. Denk einfach mal einen Schritt weiter.



Die afghanische Regierung hat einen Verbrecher geschützt, der für den größten Terroranschlag der Welt verantwortlich war. 

Insofern, ja in diesem speziellen Fall (Afghanistankrieg) sind wir die guten und die, die bösen.

Es gibt mehr als genug Gründe den Westen, insbesondere die USA, zu kritisieren. Der Afghanistankrieg der mit einem UN-Mandat stattfindet, eignet sich dafür aber nicht.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Kaaruzo, du solltest mal beginnen, Religionen von Menschen zu unterscheiden.



Das tue ich doch. Ich bin der erste, der sagt, man muss zwischen der Ideologie und ihrer Anhänger unterscheiden.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was aber einfach gar nicht geht, ist Menschen auf Grund ihrer Religion zu verachten oder vorzuverurteilen in irgendeiner Art.



Menschen nicht. Die Ideologie kann man durchaus verachten.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und wie schon oft genug geschrieben wurde, ist das Christentum, speziell das fundamentalistische, keinen Deut besser als der Islam. Und was sie einfach alle gemein haben, ist die unerträgliche Heuchelei.



Was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit dem Christentum? Ich bin Atheist. Ich lehne alle religiösen Ideologien ab. Nur nach meiner Einschätzung ist der Islam die größte Bedrohung für uns.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit dem Christentum? Ich bin Atheist. Ich lehne alle religiösen Ideologien ab. Nur nach meiner Einschätzung ist der Islam die größte Bedrohung für uns.



Die größte Bedrohung ist das Artensterben und der Klimawandel.
Du musst mal Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die größte Bedrohung ist das Artensterben und der Klimawandel.
> Du musst mal Prioritäten setzen.



Wenn das für dich so ist, ist das doch dein gutes Recht. Ich sehe das nicht so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welche Rohstoffe wurden denn in Afghanistan im Einzelnen gesichert, die so immens wichtig sind für den Westen?.


*Kupfer, Lithium, Eisen, Gold, ....*
Geologe Prof. Ratschbacher: Rohstoffreichtum in Afghanistan schon lange bekannt | TU Bergakademie Freiberg
Der Rohstoffreichtum Afghanistans birgt viele Gewinnmoglichkeiten fur westliche Unternehmen – Internationales Forum
Multimilliarden-Schatz: USA finden riesige Rohstofflager in Afghanistan - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich sehe schon, Du informierst Dich nicht umfassend über Hintergründe. Warum wohl hat den Konflikt in Ruanda niemand interessiert?
Keine Rohstoffe in Gefahr, keine Hilfe, so einfach ist es fast immer, es gibt noch andere geostrategische Gründe.


----------



## blautemple (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die größte Bedrohung ist das Artensterben und der Klimawandel.
> Du musst mal Prioritäten setzen.



Wer braucht schon Bienen oder Gletscher


----------



## orca113 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



> Erst Worte und Taten definieren die Menschen, nicht ihre Religion!



Worte: Hasspredigten und aufrufe zum Mord an Christen und ungläubigen Taten: Terroranschläge in Europa (und anderen westlichen Ländern)

Schon toll mit wem und was ich mir die Welt teilen soll...


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn das für dich so ist, ist das doch dein gutes Recht. Ich sehe das nicht so.



Tja, was machst du in 20 oder 30 Jahren, wenn durch den Klimawandel nicht mehr 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge kommen, sondern 500 Millionen?
Auch Grenzen dicht? Denkst du, dass die sich von einem Grenzzaun abhalten lassen?
Leider gibt es zu viele Leute, die die Probleme, die es heute schon längst gibt, nicht sehen und alles nach hinten schieben wollen, obwohl gerade heute Taten folgen müssen um die Zukunft zu bewahren?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, was machst du in 20 oder 30 Jahren, wenn durch den Klimawandel nicht mehr 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge kommen, sondern 500 Millionen?
> Auch Grenzen dicht? Denkst du, dass die sich von einem Grenzzaun abhalten lassen?
> Leider gibt es zu viele Leute, die die Probleme, die es heute schon längst gibt, nicht sehen und alles nach hinten schieben wollen, obwohl gerade heute Taten folgen müssen um die Zukunft zu bewahren?



Wie Australien machen. Andere Länder bezahlen und die Leute dort hinschieben.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie Australien machen. Andere Länder bezahlen und die Leute dort hinschieben.



Welche anderen Länder?
Die werden dankend ablehnen, weil die selbst genug um die Ohren haben.
Dich will ich mal sehen, wenn bei uns 10 Millionen Niederländer anrücken, weil die Deiche überflutet sind.
Wenn die Elbe Hamburg in zwei Städte geteilt hat und alle aus dem Norden angelaufen kommen, weil auch deren Deiche nicht mehr halten.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

So, wo ist er denn nun, der Terror?


----------



## orca113 (2. Oktober 2017)

*Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche anderen Länder?
> Die werden dankend ablehnen, weil die selbst genug um die Ohren haben.
> Dich will ich mal sehen, wenn bei uns 10 Millionen Niederländer anrücken, weil die Deiche überflutet sind.
> Wenn die Elbe Hamburg in zwei Städte geteilt hat und alle aus dem Norden angelaufen kommen, weil auch deren Deiche nicht mehr halten.



Ich würde liebend gern mein Haus mit einer niederländischen Familie teilen um Ihnen in der Hochwassernot zu helfen bis ihr Heim wieder bewohnbar ist. Das sind meine Nachbarn, ein ähnlicher Kulturkreis, kein Volk was uns insgeheim am liebsten auf den Mondschiessen will weil wir westlich und christlich sind.

Soviel dazu.

Davon mal ab geht es ganz arg weg vom Terror in Europa hier im Thread.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Worte: Hasspredigten und aufrufe zum Mord an Christen und ungläubigen Taten: Terroranschläge in Europa (und anderen westlichen Ländern)
> 
> Schon toll mit wem und was ich mir die Welt teilen soll...



Mit den Menschen, die Hasspredigten halten oder Terroranschläge verüben, will ich auch nicht zusammen leben. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich das geschrieben habe. 

Dein Posting ist bestes Beispiel für eine Verallgemeinerung einer kleinen Gruppe an Menschen auf eine große Menge, die irgendein gemeinsames Merkmal hat. Der Typ, der gerade in USA fast 60 Menschen abgeschossen hat - kein Muslim (auch wenn der IS das tatsächlich für sich in Anspruch nimmt... was total lachhaft ist) sondern Christ. Und, was sagt uns das? 

Auch Hasspredigten hat man unzählige aus dem Vatikan gehört, die Geschichte ist ein pures Trauerspiel an Hass, Intoleranz und Mord, durch die Kirche und ihre Rädelsmänner verübt. Was sagt uns das? Was sagt Dir das?

Und dass Dich Kaaruzo auch noch liked, finde ich um so erschreckender. Wirklich, Du likest diese Verallgemeinerung? Du verurteilst Menschen alleine wegen ihrer Religion, die sie sich noch nicht mal selbst ausgesucht haben? Wie tief kann man sinken, ehrlich. Wie tief.



orca113 schrieb:


> Ich würde liebend gern mein Haus mit einer niederländischen Familie teilen um Ihnen in der Hochwassernot zu helfen bis ihr Heim wieder bewohnbar ist. Das sind meine Nachbarn, ein ähnlicher Kulturkreis, kein Volk was uns insgeheim am liebsten auf den Mondschiessen will weil wir westlich und christlich sind.



Du teilst also Menschen in Gruppen ein. Die einen sind es wert, dass man ihnen hilft, die anderen nicht.

Für eine solche Einteilung gibt es ein Fachwort, das ich hier jetzt nicht erwähne, weil man das ja als Vorwurf lesen, und damit einen Grund für eine Sperre sehen könnte. Aber wer will, kann es ja gerne selbst nachlesen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Mit den Menschen, die Hasspredigten halten oder Terroranschläge verüben, will ich auch nicht zusammen leben. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich das geschrieben habe.
> 
> Dein Posting ist bestes Beispiel für eine Verallgemeinerung einer kleinen Gruppe an Menschen auf eine große Menge, die irgendein gemeinsames Merkmal hat. Der Typ, der gerade in USA fast 60 Menschen abgeschossen hat - kein Muslim (auch wenn der IS das tatsächlich für sich in Anspruch nimmt... was total lachhaft ist) sondern Christ. Und, was sagt uns das?



Hat man gehört wie er einen vergleichbaren christlichen Spruch zu "Gott ist groß" gerufen hat?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Auch Hasspredigten hat man unzählige aus dem Vatikan gehört, die Geschichte ist ein pures Trauerspiel an Hass, Intoleranz und Mord, durch die Kirche und ihre Rädelsmänner verübt. Was sagt uns das? Was sagt Dir das?



Warum eigentlich immer dieser zwanghafte Reflex zum Christentum, wenn man den Islam kritisiert?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und dass Dich Kaaruzo auch noch liked, finde ich um so erschreckender. Wirklich, Du likest diese Verallgemeinerung? Du verurteilst Menschen alleine wegen ihrer Religion, die sie sich noch nicht mal selbst ausgesucht haben? Wie tief kann man sinken, ehrlich. Wie tief.



Wenn Argumente fehlen, kommt halt das gute alte argumentum ad hominem.

PS: Man hat sich die Ideologie nicht ausgesucht, aber man hat sich dafür entschieden, sie zu behalten.

Es gibt auch einen Zentralrat der Ex-Muslime. Rede mal mit denen. Vielleicht öffnet das Augen.


----------



## Grestorn (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hat man gehört wie er einen vergleichbaren christlichen Spruch zu "Gott ist groß" gerufen hat?


Was spielt das für eine Rolle? Es gibt genügend, die im Namen Gottes getötet haben und töten, ohne etwas zu brüllen. Macht es das besser oder schlechter?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich immer dieser zwanghafte Reflex zum Christentum, wenn man den Islam kritisiert?


Das liegt daran, dass Du mit zweierlei Maß misst. Obwohl sich das Christentum mindestens genauso viel zu Schulden hat kommen lassen, urteilst Du über Christen nicht, über Muslime aber schon. 

Diesen Widerspruch versuche ich Dir nahe zu bringen, und scheitere ganz offensichtlich damit. 

MIR fehlen ganz sicher keine Argumente, lieber Kaaruzo. Du bist derjenige, der gegen Menschen agitiert, nicht ich. Leute, die sich so wie Du positionieren, die Menschen ausgrenzen, sie auf Grund von ihren Eigenarten in Schubladen stecken, diese Menschen sind immer diejenigen, die eigentlich gerade KEINE Argumente haben sondern nur mit Emotionen agieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was spielt das für eine Rolle? Es gibt genügend, die im Namen Gottes getötet haben und töten, ohne etwas zu brüllen. Macht es das besser oder schlechter?



RIchtig, aber es gibt halt mehr, die im Namen einer anderen Ideologie töten. Dazu kommt, dass besagte Ideologie in jedem Land, in dem sie die Mehrheit hat, die Minderheit unterdrückt.

Warum verteidigt man sowas?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass Du mit zweierlei Maß misst. Obwohl sich das Christentum mindestens genauso viel zu Schulden hat kommen lassen, urteilst Du über Christen nicht, über Muslime aber schon. Diesen Widerspruch versuche ich Dir nahe zu bringen, und scheitere ganz offensichtlich damit.



A) Als Atheist sind mir alle religiösen Ideologien suspekt.
B) Allerdings ist nach meiner Auffassung der Islam zur Zeit die größte Gefahr von den drei großen Ideologien. Ich sehe nicht wo das Judentum oder das Christentum im gleichen Maße eine Gefahr darstellen. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> MIR fehlen ganz sicher keine Argumente, lieber Kaaruzo. Du bist derjenige, der gegen Menschen agitiert, nicht ich. Leute, die sich so wie Du positionieren, die Menschen ausgrenzen, sie auf Grund von ihren Eigenarten in Schubladen stecken, diese Menschen sind immer diejenigen, die eigentlich gerade KEINE Argumente haben sondern nur mit Emotionen argumentieren.



Ich habe mehr als genug LInks verwiesen. Das sind keine Emotionen, sondern Fakten. Fakten die man aber nicht wahrhaben will.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Obwohl sich das Christentum mindestens genauso viel zu Schulden hat kommen lassen, urteilst Du über Christen nicht, über Muslime aber schon.



Beziehst du dich jetzt beim Christentum auf ältere / alte Geschehnisse (Judenverfolgung, Kreuzzüge, spanische Inquisition) oder auf solcher aus jüngerer Zeit? Mir fällt da im Moment bei jüngeren Daten nichts ein was sich das Christentum nennenswert zu Schulden kommen hat lassen, was auch nur annähernd an die aktuelle Brutalität und Rückständigkeit fundamentalistischer islamischer Extremisten rannreichen täte.
Gerade ab dem 18 Jhr. , im Rahmen der europäischen Aufklärung, sind Konflikte / gewaltätige Handlungen die auf Legitimation durch die christliche Religion fußen weitestgehend verschwunden. (von wirklichen Einzeltätern wie einem Möchtegern-christlichen Kreuzritter, wie Breivik sich ja selbst sieht, mal abgesehen).


----------



## Grestorn (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Auf alles. Das Christentum ist heutzutage nur gezähmt, es gibt immer noch genügend Menschen, die im Namen des christlichen Gotts töten würden und das auch tun.

Ich stimme mit Kaaruzu überein, in unserer Ablehnung aller Religionen. Das habe ich ja oft genug geschrieben. Wo ich einfach nicht mitgehe, ist Menschen alleine auf Grund ihrer Religion zu verurteilen.

 Und wenn einer schreibt, er würde jederzeit einem Niederländer, der sich in Not befindet, helfen, aber einem Syrer in der selben Situation nicht, dann kommt mir wirklich die Kotze hoch. Und Kaaruzo hat den entsprechenden Beitrag geliked und ihn damit sich zu Eigen gemacht.


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Grestorn jetzt halt mal den Ball flach.

den Holländer der vor dem Dammbruch abhaut hat doch jemand anders geliefert. Habe lediglich mit meinem posting sagen wollen das es etwas völlig anderes ist einem Menschen aus dem Nachbarland das dem selben Kulturkreis zugehörig ist Schutz und Obhut zu geben und sich solidarisch zu zeigen ihn sogar so lange Kost und Logis zu gewähren bis er wieder nach Hause kann.

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Massen „flüchten“ um die halbe Welt? In Nachbarländern ist Frieden und die flüchten zu uns nach Europa? Ihr eigenerer Kulturkreis nimmt sie nicht oder will sie nicht oder sie wollen nicht dahin?

Ernsthaft Leute ich sehe hier in erster Linie fehlende Solidarität in deren Kulturkreis. 

Um das mal ganz klar zu sagen ich bin kein böser Mensch, kein Menschenhasser und auch kein Neonazi aber was hier seit 2015 (ab da verstärkt) abgeht ist für mich die größte Farce die es je gegeben hat.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



orca113 schrieb:


> den Holländer der vor dem Dammbruch abhaut hat doch jemand anders geliefert. Habe lediglich mit meinem posting sagen wollen das es etwas völlig anderes ist einem Menschen aus dem Nachbarland das dem selben Kulturkreis zugehörig ist Schutz und Obhut zu geben und sich solidarisch zu zeigen ihn sogar so lange Kost und Logis zu gewähren bis er wieder nach Hause kann.



Der Niederländer kann ja nie wieder nach Hause, das ist ja das Problem beim Klimawandel.
Das zu Hause gibt es nicht mehr. er wird also ewig bei dir wohnen und seine Nachkommen ebenfalls.
Und nebenan werden vermutlich ein paar Nordfriesen leben und da noch ein paar Dänen. Der größere Teil, der in deiner nähe wohnt, wird aber vermutlich aus Asien kommen. Und das alles sind keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Sie müssen umziehen, weil unsere Art des Lebens die Grundlage anderer Menschen zerstört hat.
Man kann natürlich jetzt sagen, dass die eben Pech gehabt haben -- wieso wurden sie nicht auch hier geboren, dann ginge es ihnen besser -- aber wir alle haben eine Verantwortung zu tragen, dass es unseren Mitmenschen gut geht.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wenn ein Mensch in Not ist, dann hilft man ihm, unbeachtet seiner Herkunft, seines Aussehens, seiner Religion, seines sozialen Status etc. 

Handelst Du anders, dann unterscheidest Du den Wert eines Menschen nach solchen Kriterien.

Da gibt es keinen Bach flachzuhalten. Wenn Du dieser Meinung bist, dann gibt es nur eine Bezeichnung dafür, und das müsste man auch einfach mal laut aussprechen dürfen.


----------



## Lotto (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Du machst es dir aber auch einfach oder?

Erstmal: nur 40% der Flüchltinge in den letzten Jahren sind aus Syrien, die restlichen 60% sind aus anderen Ländern. Diese 60% sind zudem deutlich homogener was Bildung, Ausbildung, soziale Stellung, etc, angeht als die 40% Syrer, wo quasi eine komplette Gesellschaft vor dem Krieg flieht. Und zwar homogen im Bezug, dass diese eher alle auf niedrigen Niveau angesiedelt sind.
Zweitens: warum fliehen die alle zu uns? Warum nicht ins Nachbarland?
Letztendlich muss man schon irgendwie naiv sein um nicht zu sehen, dass der Großteil einfach aus Wohlstandsgründen flieht. Ein Großteil dieser Leute ist eine riesige Belastung für unsere Sozialsysteme.
Es mag moralisch richtig sein jeden aufzunehmen, jedoch verkraften das unsere Sozialsystem nicht. Auch wenn wir die Auswirkungen jetzt noch nicht spüren, in 30 Jahren werden diese deutlich spürbar sein. Dies wird den inneren Frieden in unserem Land und letztendlich in Europa massiv bedrohen und letztendlich in Krieg münden.
In jedem System ist das oberste gut immer Stabilität, weil dies quasi die Selbsterhaltung ist. Ohne Stabilität gibt es auch kein System mehr. Warum haben andere Länder wie die USA, Australien, etc. wohl keine grenzenlose Einwanderungspolitik? Und diese Länder haben noch nichtmal solche ausgeprägten Sozialsysteme wie wir. Man muss hier absolut pragmatisch denken und harte Kriterien setzen wer aufgenommen wird und wer nicht. Dazu gehört es selbstverständlich auch die Grenzen zu kontrollieren und notfalls mit Waffengewalt zu verteidigen. Es geistert ja immer gerne die Frage im Raum herum: "was passiert wenn nicht 1 Million Afrikaner fliehen, sondern 500 Millionen".
Jeder klar denkende Mensch weiß, dass es bei so einem Szenario nur eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit gäbe sich zu schützen. Der Moralprediger wird wahrscheinlich sprachlos sein, jedoch wird in 1000 Jahren keiner mehr danach fragen wie es die eigene Zivilisation geschafft hat zu überleben.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Lotto schrieb:


> Der Moralprediger wird wahrscheinlich sprachlos sein, jedoch wird in 1000 Jahren keiner mehr danach fragen wie es die eigene Zivilisation geschafft hat zu überleben.



In 1000 Jahren geht es nicht mehr um Nationen oder sonst was.
In 1000 Jahren geht es darum, dass die Menschheit überlebt, da spielen Grenzen keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche anderen Länder?
> Die werden dankend ablehnen, weil die selbst genug um die Ohren haben.
> Dich will ich mal sehen, wenn bei uns 10 Millionen Niederländer anrücken, weil die Deiche überflutet sind.
> Wenn die Elbe Hamburg in zwei Städte geteilt hat und alle aus dem Norden angelaufen kommen, weil auch deren Deiche nicht mehr halten.



Du und kaaruzo könnt ja dann bei mir wohnen für eine mini Miete 

Seid auch selbst schuld das ihr dort lebt

Ironie


----------



## Grestorn (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Lotto schrieb:


> Du machst es dir aber auch einfach oder?


Nein. 



Lotto schrieb:


> Erstmal: nur 40% der Flüchltinge in den letzten Jahren sind aus Syrien, die restlichen 60% sind aus anderen Ländern. Diese 60% sind zudem deutlich inhomogener was Bildung, Ausbildung, soziale Stellung, etc, angeht als die 40% Syrer, wo quasi eine komplette Gesellschaft vor dem Krieg flieht.
> Zweitens: warum fliehen die alle zu uns? Warum nicht ins Nachbarland?
> Letztendlich muss man schon irgendwie naiv sein um nicht zu sehen, dass der Großteil einfach aus Wohlstandsgründen flieht. Ein Großteil dieser Leute ist eine riesige Belastung für unsere Sozialsysteme.
> Es mag moralisch richtig sein jeden aufzunehmen, jedoch verkraften das unsere Sozialsystem nicht.



All das ist richtig. Aber das gibt uns nicht das Recht, den einen Menschen (Niederländer) besser zu behandeln, als den anderen (Syrer). Das war die Message. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Die Probleme, die Du ansprichst, müssen gelöst werden. Viele davon sind legitim, insbesondere kann es nicht sein, dass die ganze Last von nur wenigen Ländern in Europa getragen wird. Und da ist D nicht ganz vorne, sondern vor allem Griechenland und Italien. 

Aber eines ist auch ganz sicher: Eine bestimmte Gruppe von Menschen in D ist gerade dabei, die Probleme absolut zu überdramatisieren. Wir haben hier in Oberbayern eine Menge Flüchtlinge aus Afrika. Man sieht sie teils in arbeiten in Geschäften, man sieht sie aber auch oft nur herumlaufen, weil viele eben gar nicht arbeiten dürfen. Probleme gibt es hier so gut wie keine. Diese Menschen gehören inzwischen zum Stadtbild. 

Ist mein Leben deswegen schlechter? Ich denke, nein, im Gegenteil. Es ist eine Nuance reicher. 

Gibt es keine Probleme? Natürlich gibt es die. Wie jede Gruppe von Menschen, kommen auch mit diesen Menschen einige Arschlöcher hinzu. Es gibt aber anteilig nicht mehr Arschlöcher unter diesen Menschen als in jeder anderen Gruppe auch, dessen bin ich mir recht sicher. Zusammen mit den paar Ärschen sind auch jede Menge gute und konstruktive Menschen angekommen. Was aber von einigen immer wieder verneint wird, die immer NUR die Probleme sehen wollen und die Angst schüren.


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Prima das das da unten in Bayern alles klasse läuft wenn man dir zuhört.

Schau dir die Sache doch mal im Rheinland oder Ruhrgebiet an. Hier in Ballungsräumen sieht die Sache schon anders aus.
Mit Sicherheit kommen da nicht nur „Ärsche“ keine Frage aber es kann nicht die Lösung sein hier alles unkontrolliert reinzulassen. Habe selbst seit kurzem welche über mir wohnen. Leider sehe ich da jedes Klischee erfüllt und bin froh in absehbarer Zeit auszuziehen.
Es ist wie Lotto gesagt hat. Unsere Sozialsysteme sind für das was sich da tagtäglich an Menschen zu uns aufmacht nicht gemacht. Auch unsere Gesellschaft hält das nur in einem begrenzten Maß aus. 
Sie spaltet sich.
Wie erklärst du dir denn das die einen offensichtlich ängstlich und kritisch sind (sagen wir so wie ich) und die anderen anscheinend immer noch alles gut finden?
Sind Leute wie ich jetzt dumm oder blind oder egoistisch oder menschenverachtend? 
Der Terror in Europa wurde nicht mehr mit den Flüchtlingen und Migranten. Das ist mir bewusst aber in 30 Jahren oder früher ist das Sozialsystem hier was ich du und jeder Steuerzahler mitträgt kaputt. 
Wir haben eigen Leute die es mit aufgebaut haben und heute keine anständige Rente haben. Aber wir öffnen Tür und Tor und Geldbeutel für alles und jeden? Was für ein irrsinn.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn ein Mensch in Not ist, dann hilft man ihm, unbeachtet seiner Herkunft, seines Aussehens, seiner Religion, seines sozialen Status etc.
> Handelst Du anders, dann unterscheidest Du den Wert eines Menschen nach solchen Kriterien.
> Da gibt es keinen Bach flachzuhalten. Wenn Du dieser Meinung bist, dann gibt es nur eine Bezeichnung dafür, und das müsste man auch einfach mal laut aussprechen dürfen.


Das Thema "Menschenrechte" haben viele nicht einmal im Ansatz verstanden. Das ist sehr bedauerlich.



orca113 schrieb:


> Schau dir die Sache doch mal im Rheinland oder  Ruhrgebiet an. Hier in Ballungsräumen sieht die Sache schon anders  aus..


Da geht es aber meiner Meinung nach weniger um Flüchtlinge, als um 50 Jahre Ausbeutung. Das Ruhrgebiet nahm Millionen Gastarbeiter auf, aber schon damals ging es weniger um Menschenrechte, als um wirtschaftliche Aufbeutung. Und dann stellte sich Kohl 1992 hin und sagte offen und laut, _"man müsse sich Gedanken machen, wie man die Leute wieder aus dem Land bekommt." _Menschen, die vierzig Jahre hier gearbeitet haben. Das war so erbärmlich und der langsame Beginn der Eskalation. Es ist ja kein neuer Prozess. In der Zone gab es in Lichterhagen schon vor 25 Jahren in Rostock Lichterhagen Ausschreitungen von riesigem Ausmaß. Wurde politisch dagegen etwas gemacht, oder wurde nur ein Deckel der Verschwiegenheit und des Relativierens darauf gesetzt?


----------



## Lotto (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> All das ist richtig. Aber das gibt uns nicht das Recht, den einen Menschen (Niederländer) besser zu behandeln, als den anderen (Syrer). Das war die Message. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Wenn du Gäste in dein Haus einlädst, kannst du einladen wen du möchtest. Und du kannst auch Leuten Eintritt verwehren, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Natürlich macht es für einen Staat keinen Sinn pauschal anhand der Staatsbürgerschaft zu sagen, wer nun aufgenommen wird, und wer nicht.
Jedoch sollten schon Kriterien existieren, die bewerten wie "wertvoll" dieses Inidividuum für die eigene Gesellschaft ist. Welche Bildung hat er? Welche Ausbildung hat er? Wie alt ist er? Integriert er sich gut? ... Dann sollte natürlich auch noch drauf geachtet werden, dass man das natürliche Geschlechterverhältnis von ca. 50% wahrt. Das sind nur einige Beispiele. Aber einfach unkontrolliert alle reinlassen bzw. bei verlorenen Pässen einfach jede absurde Geschichte einfach so zu glauben (da wird der nigerianische Analphabet plötzlich zum syrischen Arzt, oder alles sind plötzlich verfolgte und homosexuelle Christen...) halte ich für den absolut falschen Weg.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Es ist doch noch viel einfacher. Man nimmt sich einen Globus guckt sich an wo Deutschland liegt, guckt sich an wo Syrien liegt und dann erklärt man doch mal bitte sinnvoll, warum der Syrer bis nach Deutschland "flüchten" muss, um in Sicherheit zu sein.

Ist ja nicht so, als wäre er schon lange vorher in Sicherheit. HIer wird ja immer so getan, als wären wir (Deutschland) nur von unsicheren Staaten umgeben, in denen man um sein Leben fürchten muss.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Tja, weil die Länder, in denen er vorher war, schlicht überfordert sind und er deswegen weiter reisen muss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, weil die Länder, in denen er vorher war, schlicht überfordert sind und er deswegen weiter reisen muss.



Also ist nur Deutschland in der Lage den Leuten zu helfen? Wieder was gelernt. Deutschland eine blühende Oase in einem trostlosen Meer der Kargheit. Wobei nicht mehr als zu lange.

"Wer halb Kalkutta aufnimmt, hilft nicht Kalkutta, er wird zu Kalkutta" Da hat jemand mal was richtiges gesagt.


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2017)

*Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wie Lotto sagte. Falsch und gefährlich. Zuwanderung von mir aus aber kontrolliert und mit Vernunft. Auch einen Gesundheitsaspekt sollte Beachtung geschenkt werden.  In den Ländern aus denen Menschen zu uns kommen gibt es Krankheiten die hier mit viel Aufwand und durch Hilfsorganisationen ausgemerzt wurden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Lotto schrieb:


> ...Jedoch sollten schon Kriterien existieren, die bewerten wie "wertvoll" dieses Inidividuum für die eigene Gesellschaft ist. ...


Es geht um Kriegsflüchtlinge, nicht um Einwanderer. Schau auf die Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Jugoslavien, die sind heute weitestgehend zurück in ihrer Heimat.
Sollen in Zukunft auch Krankenwagen nur noch die Menschen mitnehmen die "wertvoll" sind. Deine Gedanken sind für mich widerwärtig, aber vermutlich
bin ich ein Fossil aus Zeiten, in denen man sich bedingungslos gegenseitig half. Lange her. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß in Eurer Welt mit dem Recht des Stärkeren


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um Kriegsflüchtlinge, nicht um Einwanderer. Schau auf die Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Jugoslavien, die sind heute weitestgehend zurück in ihrer Heimat.
> Sollen in Zukunft auch Krankenwagen nur noch die Menschen mitnehmen die "wertvoll" sind. Deine Gedanken sind für mich widerwärtig, aber vermutlich
> bin ich ein Fossil aus Zeiten, in denen man sich bedingungslos gegenseitig half. Lange her. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß in Eurer Welt mit dem Recht des Stärkeren



Naiv wer glaubt es geht nur noch (ja nur noch) um Kriegsflüchtlinge.

Auch ich bin erzogen Menschen die Hilfe brauchen zu helfen. Aber nochmal es geht längst nicht mehr um wahre Hilfsbedürftigkeit.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sollen in Zukunft auch Krankenwagen nur noch die Menschen mitnehmen die "wertvoll" sind.



Um mal bei deiner Analogie zu bleiben.  Im vorliegenden Fall war der Mensch bereits in zig Krankenwagen, er war aber mit allen unzufrieden und hat sich den schönsten Krankenwagen ausgesucht. Warum soll man so ein Verhalten unterstützen?

Das spricht nicht für Hilfsbedürftigkeit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Naiv wer glaubt es geht nur noch (ja nur noch) um Kriegsflüchtlinge..


Merkel war zu dämlich und lügte. Sie versuchte ihre Entscheidung so darzustellen, als wenn alle einen Nutzen durch neue, ausbeutbare Kräfte hätte.
Hätte die Trulla von vorn herein gesagt, es geht um einen befristeten Aufenthalt, bis die Situation entspannter ist, wäre die Reaktion eine andere gewesen.
Du bist doch nicht so naiv zu glauben, dass auch nur ein kleiner Teil der Flüchtlinge die harten Kriterien für einen dauernden Aufenthaltstitel erfüllen
wird? Das schaffen hier z.T. nicht einmal Akademiker aus den USA, weil zu etwas zu wenig verdienen.

Natürlich ist Afganistan heute in weiten Teilen ein sicheres Gebiet, sicherer zumindest als viele Großstädte der USA. Syrien ist noch ein Problem und
Afrika, da geht der  Ärger gerade erst richtig los.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...  Im vorliegenden Fall war der Mensch bereits in zig Krankenwagen....


Aha, wo sind denn die vielen sicheren Zwischenländer auf der Bootsroute von Lybien nach Italien? Wo auf der Bootsroute Syrien Griechenland?
Du willst doch wohl die Türkei nicht als sicheres Reiseland bezeichnen und Ungarn ist an menschenunwürdigkeit nicht zu überbieten. Ist halt auch
so eine Regierung des rechtem Packs und wird wie Polen in Kürze aus der EU fliegen, wenn sie so weiter machen. Das sind Deine Vorbilder?


----------



## Grestorn (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Um mal bei deiner Analogie zu bleiben.  Im vorliegenden Fall war der Mensch bereits in zig Krankenwagen, er war aber mit allen unzufrieden und hat sich den schönsten Krankenwagen ausgesucht. Warum soll man so ein Verhalten unterstützen?
> 
> Das spricht nicht für Hilfsbedürftigkeit.



Weil die anderen Krankenwagen hoffnunfslos überfüllt waren und/oder nicht bereit waren, das Überleben des Patienten zu sichern. Um bei Deiner Analogie zu bleiben. 

Du scheinst zu meinen, Du lebst hier im Schlaraffenland und musst dies um jeden Preis vor den bösen Schnorrern aus dem Umland verteidigen. So kreatürlich menschlich, diese Denkweise, und ebenso archaisch. Klar kann man so denken, dann sollte man aber auch dazu stehen, mit allen Konsequenzen. Also "Mir / uns zuerst, alles andere kommt danach und ist mir erst mal egal". 

Was halt nicht geht, ist einerseits diese Meinung zu haben, aber dann die Bezeichnungen, die es dafür gibt, weit von sich zu weisen, mit entsprechend fadenscheinigem Drumherumreden.


----------



## Lotto (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um Kriegsflüchtlinge, nicht um Einwanderer. Schau auf die Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Jugoslavien, die sind heute weitestgehend zurück in ihrer Heimat.
> Sollen in Zukunft auch Krankenwagen nur noch die Menschen mitnehmen die "wertvoll" sind. Deine Gedanken sind für mich widerwärtig, aber vermutlich
> bin ich ein Fossil aus Zeiten, in denen man sich bedingungslos gegenseitig half. Lange her. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß in Eurer Welt mit dem Recht des Stärkeren



Du kannst dir gerne die Zahlen mal selber suchen, aber wie schon geschrieben waren es in den letzten beiden Jahren ca. 40% Syrer. Das diese irgendwann in der Mehrzahl wieder in ihre Heimat zurückkehren kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Und diese sind auch für unsere Sozialsysteme nicht das große Problem, da dort eine ganze Gesellschaft geflohen ist (also auch gut ausgebildete Menschen). Die Syrer stellen auch imho ein Sonderfall da. Der herkömmliche Flüchtling, Einwanderer, oder wie man auch immer solche Leute nun betiteln möchte, sind dagegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Diese werden sich weiterhin nach Europa, und damit hauptsächlich nach Deutschland, aufmachen (und zwar Tendenz steigend).

Das Problem was Leute wie du nicht sehen möchten ist, dass die Art bedingungslose Hilfe wie ihr sie euch vorstellt, langfristig nicht funktionieren wird. Wenn diese Art der Hilfe langfristig das helfende System aushöhlt und letztendlich zu Fall bringt gibt es irgendwann gar keine Hilfe mehr. Und nicht nur das, dann ist das "Paradies" bei uns nämlich auch nicht mehr vorhanden. Dann gibt es hier Mord und Totschlag, Millionen von Toten. Wie ich schon schrieb: die Wahrung der Stabilität unseres Systems muss Vorrang haben! Das ist essenziell, ansonsten wird die Bilanz an Menschenleben am Ende deutlich negativer ausfallen, als wenn man mit Waffengewalt eine kontrollierte Zuwanderung zulässt und Tote durch verwehren des Einlasses in Kauf nimmt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, wo sind denn die vielen sicheren Zwischenländer auf der Bootsroute von Lybien nach Italien? Wo auf der Bootsroute Syrien Griechenland?



Ach das sind also die einzigen Länder, ja? Ist ja nicht so, als wären dann noch der Libanon oder Jordanien.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du willst doch wohl die Türkei nicht als sicheres Reiseland bezeichnen



Sind die Menschen dort am Leben oder nicht?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> und Ungarn ist an menschenunwürdigkeit nicht zu überbieten. Ist halt auch so eine Regierung des rechtem Packs und wird wie Polen in Kürze aus der EU fliegen, wenn sie so weiter machen. Das sind Deine Vorbilder?



Wieviele Anschläge hatten Ungarn und Polen denn seit September 2015. Eigenschutz geht vor. In diesen Ländern hat man das verstanden.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Weil die anderen Krankenwagen hoffnunfslos überfüllt waren und/oder nicht bereit waren, das Überleben des Patienten zu sichern. Um bei Deiner Analogie zu bleiben.



Die Menschen sind am Leben in diesen Ländern. Du tust immer so, als würde jeder sofort sterben, wenn er nicht nach Deutschland dürfte. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Du scheinst zu meinen, Du lebst hier im Schlaraffenland und musst dies um jeden Preis vor den bösen Schnorrern aus dem Umland verteidigen. So kreatürlich menschlich, diese Denkweise, und ebenso anarchisch. Klar kann man so denken, dann sollte man aber auch dazu stehen, mit allen Konsequenzen. Also "Mir / uns zuerst, alles andere kommt danach und ist mir erst mal egal". Was halt nicht geht, ist einerseits diese Meinung zu haben, aber dann die Bezeichnungen, die es dafür gibt, weit von sich zu weisen, mit entsprechend fadenscheinigem Drumherumreden.



Welche Bezeichnungen?


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Weil die anderen Krankenwagen hoffnunfslos überfüllt waren und/oder nicht bereit waren, das Überleben des Patienten zu sichern. Um bei Deiner Analogie zu bleiben.
> 
> Du scheinst zu meinen, Du lebst hier im Schlaraffenland und musst dies um jeden Preis vor den bösen Schnorrern aus dem Umland verteidigen. So kreatürlich menschlich, diese Denkweise, und ebenso anarchisch. Klar kann man so denken, dann sollte man aber auch dazu stehen, mit allen Konsequenzen. Also "Mir / uns zuerst, alles andere kommt danach und ist mir erst mal egal".
> 
> Was halt nicht geht, ist einerseits diese Meinung zu haben, aber dann die Bezeichnungen, die es dafür gibt, weit von sich zu weisen, mit entsprechend fadenscheinigem Drumherumreden.



Mit deiner Bezeichnung die es dafür gibt... mach doch deinen Mund mal auf und red Klartext. Machen wir doch auch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Lotto schrieb:


> Du kannst dir gerne die Zahlen mal selber suchen, aber wie schon geschrieben waren es in den letzten beiden Jahren ca. 40% Syrer. .


Da sind wir uns völlig einig, die Syrer hob ich hier in der Diskussion immer schon hervor. Bestimmte Gruppen, auch hier im Forum, wollen aber auch deren Boot versenken und an der Grenze unbewaffnete Frauen und Kinder erschießén, wenn sie es in ihrer Not wagen, einen Fuß über die Grenze zu setzen. Über diese Menschenverachtung rege ich mich zutiefst auf. Menschen, die so etwas forderen, kann ich schwer als Mitglied unserer zivilisierten Welt ansehen. 



Lotto schrieb:


> Das Problem was Leute wie du nicht sehen möchten ist, dass die Art bedingungslose Hilfe wie ihr sie euch vorstellt, langfristig nicht funktionieren wird. ...


Soso, "Leute wie ich", die zwar keine Boote abschießen wollen und Nächstenliebe propagieren, aber für Internierungslager sind. Für, wie Du sie nennst "Leute wie Du" bin ich darum ein Nazi. Stört mich nicht, sollen sie es denken. Ich habe meine Gründe für diesen Ansatz. Wir müssen vier Gruppen juristisch unterscheiden. Huzmanistisch sind alle vier Gruppen nichts anderes als Menschen, die Schutz suchen.
- der einfache Flüchtling, meist aus wirtschaftlicher Not
- der Kriegsflüchtling
- der politische Flüchtling (Asylant)
- der Einwanderer

Situation der Menschen in Deutschland:
- Einwanderer gibt es nicht, weil wir kein Einwanderungsrecht haben. Damit verschließen wir einer riesigen Gruppe Menschen, oft perfekt gebildet, unsere Türen. Wandern sie halt nach Kannada, die USA oder andere Länder.  Finde ich schade, würde ich ändern wollen.

- Ob jemand politischer Flüchtling ist, also Asylant, muss zuerst rechtsstaatlich festgestellt werden. Das Prozedere ist gut und bewährt, nur sind unserere Behörden völlig überfordert, weil wir viele Jahre keine Asylanten mehr hatten. Kohl und sein _"Einreise über sicheres Drittland" _Zynismus, denn was bringt ein sicheres Einreiseland ohne nennenswertes Asylrecht. Asylanten haben im Land ein ordentliches Verfahren zu bekommen und wenn das fünf Jahre dauert, dauert es fünf Jahre. Das kann man dem Asylsuchenden nicht vorwerfen. Mehr Richter und Ermittlungsbeamte wäre hilfreich, aber nicht abgeschossene Boote.

- Kriegsflüchtlinge unterliegen einer anderen Gesetzgebung. Wir haben das hier  rauf und runter diskutiert. Es gibt dabei Interpretationsspielraum, ob sie durch Länder ziehen dürfen oder nicht. Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn Kriegsflüchtlinge der Masse wegen weiterziehen. Es gibt dafür klare Bedingungen und die lagen meiner Meinung in diesem Fall, als Merkel die Entscheidung traf, vor.

- Die rechtloseste Gruppe ist der einfache Flüchtling, der keine Grundlage zum Leben mehr hat, z.B. Inselbewohner, deren Insel abgesossen ist oder durch Klimawandel indizierte stärkere Stürme unbewohnbar wurde. Ebenso gibt es Gegenden, in denen westliche Ärzte seit 60 Jahren massiv unsere Medizin verbreiten, ohne an die Konsequenzen zu denken. Da war ich "Nazi" immer schon gegen und wollte eine Entwicklung in kleinen Schritten, darüber haben wir und schon in den sechziger Jahren die Köpfe heiß diskutiert, als Freunde "Entwicklungshilfearbeit" leisteten.

 Für mich sind aber, oder gerade auch, verhungernde Menschen schützenswert. Schaffen sie es zu uns, gehört eine Minimalversorgung zum Grundrecht, ich würde, anstatt wie an der Grenze zu erschießen, wie es die bekennenden Rassisten wollen, mich eher mit großen Internierungslagern anfreunden, mit Bildungsangebot und je nach Integrationsstand Ausgang und Arbeitserlaubnissen. 

Aber wir werden hier nie auf einen Nenner kommen, jeder hat seine Meinung und eigene Bewertung. Solange diese innerhalb inserer Gesetze bleiben, diskutiere ich gerne, wenn Menschen aber propagieren, Boote zu versenken, Menschen abzuschießen oder Flüchtlingsunterkünfte anzustecken, hört jede Diskussion auf und der Menschenfeind zeigte seine hässliche Fratze. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du den gesamten Strang durchgelesen hast, aber hier und an anderer Stelle gar es, zum Glück oft gelöschte, unerträgliche Aussagen. Darum ist die Stimmung etwas gereizt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach das sind also die einzigen Länder, ja? Ist ja  nicht so, als wären dann noch der Libanon oder Jordanien.


Der "Fake-News" Kaaruzo will uns also weißmachen, dass Syrien ein "Land locked Country" ist? Schauen Sie selbst, aber ein Blick auf die Kartre ist scheinbar nicht möglich. Und die armen Schweine, die zu Millionen auf dem blanken Wüstenboden des Libanon liegen, ziehen als Kriegsflüchtling mit gutem Recht weiter. Das deckt die Haager Flüchtlingsordnung ab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wo auch immer ich behauptet hätte, Syrien wäre ein Binnenstaat. Soviel dazu wer hier Fake News verbreiten will. 

Und zu den Millionen im Libanon. Sind die am Leben, ja oder nein? Einfache Frage. Wer dann noch weiterzieht, ist ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und zu den Millionen im Libanon. Sind die am Leben, ja oder nein? Einfache Frage. Wer dann noch weiterzieht, ist ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



Wer weiter zieht ist verzweifelt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer weiter zieht ist verzweifelt.



Verzweiflung ist kein Asylgrund.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Das hast du zum Glück nicht zu entscheiden. 
In deiner Welt muss es extrem kalt und herzlos zugehen -- da möchte ich nicht leben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Zeig mir mal den Asylgrund "Verzweiflung" bitte.


----------



## Grestorn (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



orca113 schrieb:


> Mit deiner Bezeichnung die es dafür gibt... mach doch deinen Mund mal auf und red Klartext. Machen wir doch auch.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welche Bezeichnungen?



Wenn man in diesem Forum Klartext spricht, und Menschen als das bezeichnet als was sie sind, dann bekommt man die rote Karte. Denn es ist offenbar ok, dass Menschen die Meinung X vertreten , es aber als Beleidigung sehen, wenn man sie als X bezeichnet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Die Morde des weissen Mannes

Ein lesenswerter Kommentar zum Massenmord in Las Vegas.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Es sollte klare Richtlinien für Redefreiheit geben, es kann nicht sein dass kranke Weltanschauungen mit dem gleichen Recht verteten werden dürfen wie die von.. gesunden Menschen  

Zum Klartext: Unsere westlichen Konzerne richten in der dritten Welt die Hölle auf Erden an und wir beschweren uns über Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Aber wo liegt der moralische Unterschied zwischen einem Wirtschafsflüchtling und einem Kriegsflüchtling wenn in beiden Fällen westliche Interessen der Grund seines Elends sind ?

Edit: Jeder sollte mal den Dokumentarfilm Lets make Money gesehen haben.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Morde des weissen Mannes
> 
> Ein lesenswerter Kommentar zum Massenmord in Las Vegas.



Ja und?

Die Tragödie besteht doch darin, das in einem westlich "zivilisierten" Land Schusswaffen einfacher zu beschaffen sind,
als eine Pulle Schnaps 

Der Freiheitsgedanke muss doch auch irgendwo seine Grenzen haben,
wenn man nicht soviele Opfer in Kauf nehmen möchte.

Man erinnere sich daran, eine der Hauptaufgaben eines Staates besteht darin, seine Bürger vor Gewalt zu schützen.

Von daher ist die USA eigentlich ein "failed state"


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Es sollte klare Richtlinien für Redefreiheit geben, es kann nicht sein dass kranke Weltanschauungen mit dem gleichen Recht verteten werden dürfen wie die von.. gesunden Menschen



Und was die gesunde Weltanschauung ist und was die kranke, entscheidet dann der jeweilige Machthaber oder wie?

Im dritten Reich war es das Heimtückegesetz, in der Sowjetunion war es Artikel 58 des Strafgesetzbuches und in der DDR war es Kriegs- und Boykotthetze bzw. später staatsfeindliche Hetze. 

So sieht es aus, wenn der Staat die "falsche" bzw. "kranke" Meinung bestraft. Und das soll jetzt erstrebenswert sein?



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> 
> Die Tragödie besteht doch darin, das in einem westlich "zivilisierten" Land Schusswaffen einfacher zu beschaffen sind,
> als eine Pulle Schnaps
> ...



Darum ging es zwar in dem Artikel nicht, aber ok


----------



## Adi1 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darum ging es zwar in dem Artikel nicht, aber ok



Es ging ja um die Berichterstattung, musste aber unbedingt meinen Senf dazugeben


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Senf abgeben is immer gut


----------



## Adi1 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Senf abgeben is immer gut



Ja eben, gerade wenn Würstchen im Kühlschrank Mangelware sind


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was die gesunde Weltanschauung ist und was die kranke, entscheidet dann der jeweilige Machthaber oder wie?
> 
> Im dritten Reich war es das Heimtückegesetz, in der Sowjetunion war es Artikel 58 des Strafgesetzbuches und in der DDR war es Kriegs- und Boykotthetze bzw. später staatsfeindliche Hetze.
> 
> So sieht es aus, wenn der Staat die "falsche" bzw. "kranke" Meinung bestraft. Und das soll jetzt erstrebenswert sein?



Du stellst eine demokratische Weltanschauung mit den größten Diktaturen Europas auf eine Wiege ? Ist das nicht ein bisschen sehr einfach ?.. 

Es ist vom Inhalt einer Äußerung abhängig ob man sich über ihre Legitimität streiten kann. Im Falle deiner genannten Gesetze dienten diese um Leute mit gesunden Anschauungen in den Diktaturen den Garr aus zu machen. Ich spreche aber vom Gegenteil, nämlich von Einschränkungen für verwirrte Radikale die vermutlich die Tragweite ihrer eigenen Inhalte garnicht erst begreiffen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Du stellst eine demokratische Weltanschauung mit den größten Diktaturen Europas auf eine Wiege ? Ist das nicht ein bisschen sehr einfach ?..
> 
> Es ist vom Inhalt einer Äußerung abhängig ob man sich über ihre Legitimität streiten kann. Im Falle deiner genannten Gesetze dienten diese um Leute mit gesunden Anschauungen in den Diktaturen den Garr aus zu machen. Ich spreche aber vom Gegenteil, nämlich von Einschränkungen für verwirrte Radikale die vermutlich die Tragweite ihrer eigenen Inhalte garnicht erst begreiffen.



Womit wir wieder bei der Frage sind, wer entscheidet das am Ende, was gesund und was verwirrt ist?

Nämlich nichts anderes haben die von mir genannten Diktaturen auch gemacht. Sie haben die (aus ihrer Sicht) "gesunde" Ansicht geschützt, indem sie die "verwirrte" Ansicht bestraft haben.

Also wer garantiert, dass so eine Regelung nicht auch genutzt wird, um bestimmte Sachen zu unterdrücken. Zum Beispiel die Kritik an TTIP, an internationalen Konflikten, an unseren strategischen "Partner" im Nahen Osten (solche glorreichen Länder wie Saudi-Arabien).

Wer garantiert, dass unserer Regierung nicht sagt, dass die Kritik an diesen Sachen "verwirrt" ist?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich brauch mehr Popcorn


----------



## Adi1 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei der Frage sind, wer entscheidet das am Ende, was gesund und was verwirrt ist?



Naja, letztendlich orientiert man sich an Daten, wo es der ganzen Gesellschaft am Besten geht.

Da dürften doch viele der knapp 200 existierenden Staaten nicht so gut abschneiden.


----------



## azzih (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Im Grunde zeigt Las Vegas wieder gut das man gegen Irre einfach nix machen kann. Der Typ war unauffällig, nie straffällig und wohl auch psychisch nicht öffentlich auffällig gewesen. Ist zwar alles schlimm und erschreckend und die Bilder werden medial natürlich in Schleife gesendet. Statistisch gesehen isses aber trotzdem extrem unwahrscheinlich Opfer eines Anschlags (egal welcher Art) zu werden.

Bei mir heut auf der A5 2 schwere Auffahrtsunfälle mit LKWs in Stauenden gegeben. Wahrscheinlich hat man in einer Woche da mehr Tote und Verletzte als in nem ganzen Jahr durch Terroranschläge. Trotzdem haben die Leute keine Panik Auto zu fahren, aber behaupten im gleichen Atemzug sie fühlen sich unwohl bei Menschenansammlungen. Ist wieder diese Diskrepanz zwischen realer und subjektiv wahrgenommener Gefahr.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



azzih schrieb:


> Im Grunde zeigt Las Vegas wieder gut das man gegen Irre einfach nix machen kann. Der Typ war unauffällig, nie straffällig und wohl auch psychisch nicht öffentlich auffällig gewesen. Ist zwar alles schlimm und erschreckend und die Bilder werden medial natürlich in Schleife gesendet. Statistisch gesehen isses aber trotzdem extrem unwahrscheinlich Opfer eines Anschlags (egal welcher Art) zu werden.



Irrtum, gegen das Massaker in Las Vegas hätte man etwas machen können, indem man endlich mal die laxen Waffengesetze in den USA angehen würde, wo jeder dressierte Chimpanse in Menschengestalt Maschinengewehre, Sturmgewehre, Pistolen und andere Waffen nach Militärstandard frei käuflich erwerben kann.

Hätte der Mann kein Maschinengwehr besessen wäre dieser Anschlag so nicht passiert, evt. auch garnicht.
Aber der Profit der Waffenlobby und das "Recht" auf das tragen einer Waffe für eine Minderheit (ca. 43%) von Möchtegerncowboys und Waffennarren ist in den USA halt weit wichtiger als soweit wie möglich zu verhindern das jährlich etwa 30.000 Menschen durch Schusswaffen ums Leben kommen:

Waffenrecht in den USA: 300 Millionen Waffen, 30.000 Tote  | tagesschau.de


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei der Frage sind, wer entscheidet das am Ende, was gesund und was verwirrt ist?
> 
> Nämlich nichts anderes haben die von mir genannten Diktaturen auch gemacht. Sie haben die (aus ihrer Sicht) "gesunde" Ansicht geschützt, indem sie die "verwirrte" Ansicht bestraft haben.
> 
> ...



Diktatoren sind Erhalter von Ideologien welche über dem Einzelnen stehen. In der Demokratie dagegen geht es im Kern ums Recht des Einzelnen. Ich weiß nicht wie du Machthaber und ihre Entscheidungen solch unterschiedlicher Formen vergleichen willst, vorallem weil eine echte Demokratie immer im Kollektiv handelt und die Diktatur hauptsächlich durch den Diktator. 

Da eben keiner garantieren kann, ist immer die freie Entscheidung einer Mehrheit so wichtig. Verwirrt ist dann das, was von der Vorstellung einer freien Mehrheit abweicht. 

Deinen Satz als Beispiel genommen indem du Wirtschaftsflüchlinge relativierst, relativierst du den durch westliche Konzerne verursachten Schaden in diesen Ländern als Faktor für diese Menschenströme, womit du die Wahrheit verschweigst. Schau dir mal einfach Lets make Money an da wird recht genau gezeigt wo unser Geld für uns arbeitet und zu was das alles führt. Da läuft niemand tausende Kilometer und riskiert sein Leben für ein etwas besseres Leben, die Leute laufen meist weg vom sicheren Tod.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Diktatoren sind Erhalter von Ideologien welche über dem Einzelnen stehen. In der Demokratie dagegen geht es im Kern ums Recht des Einzelnen. Ich weiß nicht wie du Machthaber und ihre Entscheidungen solch unterschiedlicher Formen vergleichen willst, vorallem weil eine echte Demokratie immer im Kollektiv handelt und die Diktatur hauptsächlich durch den Diktator.



Es geht mir nicht um die Bewertung der Systeme, sondern um die Intention so einer Regelung. Es ist schlicht ein Unterdrückungsinstrument. Wie ja die von mir genannten Beispiele zeigen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Da eben keiner garantieren kann, ist immer die freie Entscheidung einer Mehrheit so wichtig. Verwirrt ist dann das, was von der Vorstellung einer freien Mehrheit abweicht.



Und das wird dann halt verboten, oder wie? Und das soll sich dann noch Demokratie schimpfen?

Ja, so schafft man schön die Schere im Kopf und keiner traut sich mehr was zu sagen. Schöne neue Welt  



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Deinen Satz als Beispiel genommen indem du Wirtschaftsflüchlinge relativierst, relativierst du den durch westliche Konzerne verursachten Schaden in diesen Ländern als Faktor für diese Menschenströme, womit du die Wahrheit verschweigst. Schau dir mal einfach Lets make Money an da wird recht genau gezeigt wo unser Geld für uns arbeitet und zu was das alles führt. Da läuft niemand tausende Kilometer und riskiert sein Leben für ein etwas besseres Leben, die Leute laufen meist weg vom sicheren Tod.



Welcher sichere Tod? Diese Leute sind in Sicherheit, nachdem sie Syrien verlassen haben. Ergo Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.


----------



## azzih (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Irrtum, gegen das Massaker in Las Vegas hätte man etwas machen können, indem man endlich mal die laxen Waffengesetze in den USA angehen würde, wo jeder dressierte Chimpanse in Menschengestalt Maschinengewehre, Sturmgewehre, Pistolen und andere Waffen nach Militärstandard frei käuflich erwerben kann.
> 
> Hätte der Mann kein Maschinengwehr besessen wäre dieser Anschlag so nicht passiert, evt. auch garnicht.
> Aber der Profit der Waffenlobby und das "Recht" auf das tragen einer Waffe für eine Minderheit (ca. 43%) von Möchtegerncowboys und Waffennarren ist in den USA halt weit wichtiger als soweit wie möglich zu verhindern das jährlich etwa 30.000 Menschen durch Schusswaffen ums Leben kommen:
> ...



Er hatte keine Maschinengewehre das waren halbautomatische Sturmgewehre (Assault rifles) die er teilweise mit ner Schulterstütze zu ner Art automatischem Gewehr umgebaut hat. Auch in Amerika kommt man nicht ohne weiteres an automatische Waffen, nur mit ner speziellen Lizenz die ne intensive Prüfung bedeutet und sehr teuer ist und bei der man auch Gründe angeben muss. Automatische Waffen sind auch in den USA sehr selten.

Auch hätten härtere Gesetze nix gebracht, weil der Typ eben nicht einschlägig bekannt oder auffällig war. Sprich bei ihm hat nichts gegen ein legalen Waffenbesitz gesprochen.
In den USA ist das Recht eine Waffe tragen zu dürfen, eben unabdingbar mit den Freiheitsrechten verknüpft und das respektiere ich. Alleine die Struktur auf dem Land macht es notwendig das man Waffen tragen darf (Wildtiere, Home defense, Polizei mehr als 30 Minuten Fahrt entfernt etc.).

Man muss sich im Endeffekt halt auch mal vom Irrglauben verabschieden man könnte alles mit härteren Gesetzen und Beschneidung persönlicher Freiheiten regulieren. Irre sind unberechenbar und keiner kann solche Taten verhindern. Der Typ hätte genauso mit nem LKW in die Menge fahren können, mit ähnlichen Effekten.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um die Bewertung der Systeme, sondern um die Intention so einer Regelung. Es ist schlicht ein Unterdrückungsinstrument. Wie ja die von mir genannten Beispiele zeigen.



Vielleicht sollte es dir mal anfangen darum zu gehen. Denn wenn man diese bewertet versteht man auch wieso antidemokratisches Gedankengut gefährlich ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das wird dann halt verboten, oder wie? Und das soll sich dann noch Demokratie schimpfen?
> 
> Ja, so schafft man schön die Schere im Kopf und keiner traut sich mehr was zu sagen. Schöne neue Welt



Ähm ja. Eine Welt in der zB Radikale ihre faschistischen Antriebe nicht mehr verbreiten dürfen, wäre eine schönere Welt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welcher sichere Tod? Diese Leute sind in Sicherheit, nachdem sie Syrien verlassen haben. Ergo Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.



Ja klar, sie sind in Sicherheit und wandern einfach aus. Deutschland ist ja auch gleich um die Ecke so wie eine Kugel die einzige Gefahr die dem Leben droht. Wie gesagt informiere dich etwas dann kannst du dir auch eine eigene Meinung bilden. Die meisten farbigen Flüchtlinge sind aus Ländern welche Jarzehnte lang vom Westen so subventioniert wurden dass sie uns ihre Rohstoffe praktisch schenken. Die Marke von der du deinen Herd hast mischt da fleißig mit. Aber Hauptsache uns gehts gut wa, und dann wundern sich irgendwann alle weil 15 Meter hohe Zeune nicht mehr ausreichen, und immer ist die Regierung für alles schuld und soll es wiede rirgendwie richten..


----------



## azzih (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Hat halt immer ziemliches Geschmäckle wenn man als Alman von oben herab über "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" redet nur weil man das Glück hatte hier geboren zu sein wo man prinzipiell sehr viele Möglichkeiten hat ein gutes Leben zu führen. Andere die dieses Glück nicht hatten, sollen dann gefälligst ihr Leben in Armut und Perspektivlosigkeit führen. Ein Leben das man nur einmal leben kann.

Wir sollten nicht vergessen das wir alles nur Menschen sind die auf der Erde leben. Grenzen und Länder sind ja nichts natur Gegebenes, sondern etwas was der Mensch künstlich geschaffen hat. Prinzipiell steht von Natur her jedem Menschen überall ein gutes Leben zu. Klar ist das in der Praxis nicht so einfach und ich bin auch kein Freund von unkontrollierter Zuwanderung (aus praktischen Gründen) aber trotzdem sollte man nicht so von oben herab urteilen.

 Gerade auch weil wir Westler für ein Großteil der Probleme in diesen Ländern ziemlich direkt verantwortlich sind durch Jahrhunderte von Ausbeutung, Zerstörung von lokalen Strukturen und Stammeswesen, willkürliche und unnatürliche Grenzziehungen (Kolonialisierungsgrenzen in Afrika), Sklaverei etc.  
Und das ja nicht nur in der Vergangenheit. Die Ausbeutung geht ja weiter, Krieg ebenso und der menschgemachte Klimawandel des Westens trifft die ärmsten Länder am härtesten. Achja ganz vergessen das wir unsern Müll und unsere Giftstoffe noch bevorzugt dort produzieren und entsorgen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte es dir mal anfangen darum zu gehen. Denn wenn man diese bewertet versteht man auch wieso antidemokratisches Gedankengut gefährlich ist.



Richtig und Meinungen unter Strafe stellen zu wollen, genau sowas ist "antidemokratisches Gedankengut".

Die von mir genannten Beispiele sollten das ja eigentlich eindrucksvoll zeigen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ähm ja. Eine Welt in der zB Radikale ihre faschistischen Antriebe nicht mehr verbreiten dürfen, wäre eine schönere Welt.



Wenn bereits das kritisieren der massenhaften Einwanderung ohne jede Kontrolle und ohne jede Rechtsgrundlage bereits "radikal" sind, dann danke, das ist keine schöne Welt.




behemoth85 schrieb:


> Ja klar, sie sind in Sicherheit und wandern einfach aus. Deutschland ist ja auch gleich um die Ecke so wie eine Kugel die einzige Gefahr die dem Leben droht. Wie gesagt informiere dich etwas dann kannst du dir auch eine eigene Meinung bilden. Die meisten farbigen Flüchtlinge sind aus Ländern welche Jarzehnte lang vom Westen so subventioniert wurden dass sie uns ihre Rohstoffe praktisch schenken. Die Marke von der du deinen Herd hast mischt da fleißig mit. Aber Hauptsache uns gehts gut wa, und dann wundern sich irgendwann alle weil 15 Meter hohe Zeune nicht mehr ausreichen, und immer ist die Regierung für alles schuld und soll es wiede rirgendwie richten..



Siehe Australien. Die wissen, wie man mit illegalen Einwanderer umgeht. Einfach genauso machen.



azzih schrieb:


> Hat halt immer ziemliches Geschmäckle wenn man als Alman von oben herab über "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge" redet nur weil man das Glück hatte hier geboren zu sein wo man prinzipiell sehr viele Möglichkeiten hat ein gutes Leben zu führen. Andere die dieses Glück nicht hatten, sollen dann gefälligst ihr Leben in Armut und Perspektivlosigkeit führen. Ein Leben das man nur einmal leben kann.
> 
> Wir sollten nicht vergessen das wir alles nur Menschen sind die auf der Erde leben. Grenzen und Länder sind ja nichts natur Gegebenes, sondern etwas was der Mensch künstlich geschaffen hat. Prinzipiell steht von Natur her jedem Menschen überall ein gutes Leben zu. Klar ist das in der Praxis nicht so einfach und ich bin auch kein Freund von unkontrollierter Zuwanderung (aus praktischen Gründen) aber trotzdem sollte man nicht so von oben herab urteilen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du dich so schuldig fühlst, steht es dir doch absolut frei, dein ganzes Geld zu spenden oder deine Wohnung mit sogenannten "Flüchtlingen" zu teilen.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig und Meinungen unter Strafe stellen zu wollen, genau sowas ist "antidemokratisches Gedankengut".



Antidemokratische Hetze zu verbieten wäre nicht undemokratisch. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die von mir genannten Beispiele sollten das ja eigentlich eindrucksvoll zeigen.



Nichts für Ungut aber Ignoranten wie du sind doch so ein Beispiel.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn bereits das kritisieren der massenhaften Einwanderung ohne jede Kontrolle und ohne jede Rechtsgrundlage bereits "radikal" sind, dann danke, das ist keine schöne Welt.



Dann kritisiere doch in aller Gänze und nicht nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Was meinst du denn wie schön die Welt morgen sein wird wenn wir nicht verhindern dass so viele übhaupt auswandern wollen ? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe Australien. Die wissen, wie man mit illegalen Einwanderer umgeht. Einfach genauso machen.



Australien hat keine Landverbindung mit Afrika.


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Was hat denn jetzt die fehlende Landverbindung von Australien und Afrika mit dem richtigen Umgangs Australiens mit illegalen Einwanderern zu tun?


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Überlege mal selbst ist doch nicht so schwer..


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Antidemokratische Hetze zu verbieten wäre nicht undemokratisch.



Womit wir wieder bei der Frage wären, wer bestimmt das? Richtig, der amtierende Machthaber.

Womit wir wieder bei einem Instrument zur Unterdrückung wären (wie die von mir genannten geschichtlichen Beispiele zeigen).



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Nichts für Ungut aber Ignoranten wie du sind doch so ein Beispiel.



Wenn die Argumente ausgehen, kommt halt das argumentum ad hominem.

So vorhersehbar, so langweilig.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Australien hat keine Landverbindung mit Afrika.



Europa auch nicht. Und an der Landverbindung mit Asien kann man ja Grenzen errichten.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wieviele Asylanträge gab es denn in Australien in 2015 und 2016 ? Und woran liegt der Unterschied zu Dland und Europa wenn nicht am Ozean der die Kontinente trennt ? ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Am politischen Willen das eigene Volk zu schützen und illegale Einwanderer konsequent an der Einreise zu hindern.

Die "No Way" Kampagne sowie die Errichtung von Lagern in anderen Ländern gegen ein Entgelt ist absolut richtig und nachvollziehbar. Darüber hinaus bleibt Australien ja ein Einwanderungsland. Nur halt für "richtige" Fachkräfte.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die Argumente ausgehen, kommt halt das argumentum ad hominem.
> So vorhersehbar, so langweilig.



Lustig, ich finde so etwas unterstellen gerade die denen der Saft ausgeht  Aber wenns dir zu langweilig wird dann höre doch einfach auf, schließlich hast du ja mich angeschrieben und nicht umgekehrt...


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Am politischen Willen das eigene Volk zu schützen und illegale Einwanderer konsequent an der Einreise zu hindern.



Sag das mal meinem Kumpel der als Bundespolizist seit 2 Jahren erlebt hat wie effizient die deutschen Behörden mit einem Ansturm hunder tausender fertig werden, vorallem übertrage das mal auf die Zukunft in der noch viel größere Menschenmassen kommen werden. Verblüffende Auffassung die du da hast, immer schön auf die anderen verlassen die werdens schon richten wa ? ..


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Lustig, ich finde so etwas unterstellen gerade die denen der Saft ausgeht  Aber wenns dir zu langweilig wird dann höre doch einfach auf, schließlich hast du ja mich angeschrieben und nicht umgekehrt...



Ich musste nicht auf die persönliche Ebene dir gegenüber abdriften. Ergo, kannst du ja lustig finden was du willst, dass du keine Argumente mehr hattest, ist offensichtlich.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Sag das mal meinem Kumpel der als Bundespolizist seit 2 Jahren erlebt hat wie effizient die deutschen Behörden mit einem Ansturm hunder tausender fertig werden, vorallem übertrage das mal auf die Zukunft in der noch viel größere Menschenmassen kommen werden. Verblüffende Auffassung die du da hast, immer schön auf die anderen verlassen die werdens schon richten wa ? ..



So effizient, dass Betrug (dutzende Identitäten) möglich ist, dass wir von hunderttausenden weder wissen, wer sie sind, noch wo? So effizient, dass sich ein deutscher Soldat als Syrer ausgeben konnte?

Ja, total effizient, wie wir damit fertig werden.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Australien hatte keine 30.000 Asylanträge, die BRD knapp 900.000. Wenn ich raten müsste würde ich glatt sagen es würde von der Anzahl abhängen...


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich musste nicht auf die persönliche Ebene dir gegenüber abdriften. Ergo, kannst du ja lustig finden was du willst, dass du keine Argumente mehr hattest, ist offensichtlich.



Eher fehlen mit die passenden Begriffe die deinen niedrigen Horizont beschreiben könnten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Australien hatte keine 30.000 Asylanträge, die BRD knapp 900.000. Wenn ich raten müsste würde ich glatt sagen es würde von der Anzahl abhängen...



Und dem fehlenden politischen Willen daran etwas zu tun. Das viel kleinere Österreich hat ja auch was getan (z.B. die Balkanroute) zu schließen.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Eher fehlen mit die passenden Begriffe die deinen niedrigen Horizont beschreiben könnten.



Danke für die Bestätigung meiner These. Argumentum ad hominem, weil dir die Argumente ausgehen.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Danke für die Bestätigung meiner These. Argumentum ad hominem, weil dir die Argumente ausgehen.



Jetzt erraten wir uns schon Sachen um für sich selbst recht zu haben  Naja, wenns dir Spaß macht..


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Jetzt erraten wir uns schon Sachen um für sich selbst recht zu haben  Naja, wenns dir Spaß macht..



Was soll man da "erraten"? Du hast mit deiner Aussage meine These (du hast keine Argumente, deshalb greifst du auf argumentum ad hominem zurück) bestätigt.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

PS: Das viel kleinere Österreich lässt weiterhin ununterbrochen Flüchtlinge durch und die Bundespolizei muss weiterhin Personal nach Bayern schicken. Das einzige was sich 2016 geändert hat ist die Anzahl der Flüchtlinge. So ein kleines Österreich würde im Fall der Fälle überrant werden wie Spanien und Frankreich ..


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Umso wichtiger eine gesamteuropäische Lösung zur Grenzkontrolle und Rückführung zu finden.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Umso wichtiger eine gesamteuropäische Lösung zur Grenzkontrolle und Rückführung zu finden.



Dann erzähle uns mal, wie würde sie aussehen ?


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Dann erzähle uns mal, wie würde sie aussehen ?



Vermutlich die Boote schon am Ablegen in Afrika zu hindern und den Türken helfen, einen Grenzzaun zu bauen, bei dem selbst Trump rot werden würde.
Natürlich mit einer kleinen Öffnung, damit das Öl in die Türkei kann und Krieger des IS nach Syrien können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Die Boote zurück nach Afrika begleiten, Menschen an Land schicken, die leeren Boote versenken. Die Zusammenarbeit mit den afrikanischen Ländern verstärken (so wie der Deal mit Libyen). Die Länder in der EU mit Außengrenzen finanziell unterstützen, dafür müssen die aber auch vernünftige Grenzkontrollen durchführen.


----------



## behemoth85 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich die Boote schon am Ablegen in Afrika zu hindern und den Türken helfen, einen Grenzzaun zu bauen, bei dem selbst Trump rot werden würde.
> Natürlich mit einer kleinen Öffnung, damit das Öl in die Türkei kann und Krieger des IS nach Syrien können.



LOL. Die nehmen doch gerne Flüchtlinge, vorallem so lange die EU Bares dafür zahlt dass die Grenze gen West auch schön geschlossen bleibt. Ein Druckmittel frei Haus plus ein Heldenstatus bei den Syrern, besser gehts doch nicht. Nur bei den neuen S 400 Raketen aus Russland hat der sich verschätzt, der alte Putin muss vor lauter Freude vergessen haben die Codes mit einzupacken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

In Frankreich gab es mal wieder einen Terroranschlag, bei dem der Täter durch die „friedlichste“ aller Religionen motiviert wurde:

Messerattacke in Paris: Angreifer war Islamist - Regierungschef will Sicherheitsdienste ueberpruefen | Panorama

Und als wäre diese weitere „Einzelfall“ nicht schon schlimm genug, die Regierung in Frankreich hatte wohl offenbar vor, diese Tatsache bewusst zu verschleiern:

Attentat in Paris: Die Wahrheit scheibchenweise - WELT

Es kann halt nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Und wieder ein christlicher Meuchelmörder, der meint, er muss seine Frau Untertan machen. 
Wann hört dieser christliche Terror im Land endlich auf!!
Bluttat in Kitzbuehel: Ex-Freundin hatte Tuer verriegelt, Killer kam ueber Balkon - FOCUS Online


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wieder ein christlicher Meuchelmörder, der meint, er muss seine Frau Untertan machen.
> Wann hört dieser christliche Terror im Land endlich auf!!
> Bluttat in Kitzbuehel: Ex-Freundin hatte Tuer verriegelt, Killer kam ueber Balkon - FOCUS Online



Punkt 1:

Duden | Terrorismus | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft



> Einstellung und Verhaltensweise, die darauf abzielt, [politische] Ziele durch Terror (1) durchzusetzen



Welches politische Ziel sollte hier durchgesetzt werden?

Punkt 2:

Hat der Täter, so wie jener in Paris, „Gott ist groß“ geschrienen, bevor er gemordet hat? War das Christentum irgendwie die Motivation für seine Tat?

Zusammenfassung. Hier wurde ziemlich schwach und sehr stümperhaft versucht, einen echten Terroranschlag durch einen Beziehungstat zu relativieren.


----------



## Nazzy (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



> Limburg: Lastwagen fährt auf Fahrzeuge auf – Behörden gehen von Terror-Anschlag aus . Nach Angaben des „ZDF“ wird der Lkw-Zwischenfall im hessischen Limburg  als Terror-Anschlag bewertet. Das habe das ZDF am Dienstagmorgen von den  Sicherheitsbehörden erfahren. Demnach sei der Täter Anfang 30 und  stamme aus Syrien. Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt hat die  Ermittlungen übernommen.



ein weiterer " Einzelfall" ....

ups, und noch einer :



> Der Zentralrat der Juden ist empört. Es sei „unfassbar“, dass der  23-jährige Syrer, der bei einer Messerattacke auf die Berliner Synagoge  überwältigt werden konnte, wieder auf freiem Fuß ist. Am Samstagmorgen  hatte man ihn laut „Jüdischer Allgemeinde“ aus dem Polizeigewahrsam entlassen.


----------



## compisucher (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wieder ein christlicher Meuchelmörder, der meint, er muss seine Frau Untertan machen.
> Wann hört dieser christliche Terror im Land endlich auf!!
> Bluttat in Kitzbuehel: Ex-Freundin hatte Tuer verriegelt, Killer kam ueber Balkon - FOCUS Online



Da bin ich jetzt auch bei Kaaruzo,

Jedem ist klar, dass es sich um eine Beziehungstat handelt und sicherlich nichts mit einem religiös-politisch-ideologisch motiviertem Hintergrund zu tun hat.

Die Tat selbst ist genau so verabscheuungswürdig wie jede andere Gewalttat, ob politisch/religiös oder sozial motiviert.

Es ist aber zumindest im meiner Wahrnehmung durchaus ein Unterschied, ob jemand aus welchen ideologischen Gründen wahllos Menschen tötet oder aus einem, wenn auch niederem Motiv der Eifersucht.

Es ist ungerecht, gerade auch den Opfern z. B. der NSU gegenüber, wenn solche Taten qualitativ auf eine Ebene gestellt werden.

Genau deshalb hat unsere Kultur einen Unterschied zwischen Terrorismus und Mord definiert.


----------



## JePe (8. Oktober 2019)

*Aw: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Stand jetzt wird "in alle Richtungen" ermittelt - dass es sich um eine terroristische Tat handelt, ist zwar moeglich, aber derzeit Spekulation, die von den ueblichen Verdaechtigen aus unschwer zu erkennenden Motiven in den Rang einer Gewissheit erhoben wird. Syrer? Terrorist. Dass auch ein Syrer zu einer Beziehungstat faehig sein und auch die Beziehungstat eines Deutschen von Unbeteiligten als Terror empfunden werden kann, geraet da, wie in aller Regel auch die Opfer, zur Nebensache.

P. S. Eifersucht auf eine Frau ist als Tatmotiv weniger schlimm als die Eifersucht auf einen Gott? Warum? Fuer das Opfer macht es bestimmt keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Leob12 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



JePe schrieb:


> Stand jetzt wird "in alle Richtungen" ermittelt - dass es sich um eine terroristische Tat handelt, ist zwar moeglich, aber derzeit Spekulation, die von den ueblichen Verdaechtigen aus unschwer zu erkennenden Motiven in den Rang einer Gewissheit erhoben wird. Syrer? Terrorist. Dass auch ein Syrer zu einer Beziehungstat faehig sein und auch die Beziehungstat eines Deutschen von Unbeteiligten als Terror empfunden werden kann, geraet da, wie in aller Regel auch die Opfer, zur Nebensache.
> 
> P. S. Eifersucht auf eine Frau ist als Tatmotiv weniger schlimm als die Eifersucht auf einen Gott? Warum? Fuer das Opfer macht es bestimmt keinen Unterschied.



Hier geht es nicht darum, was schlimmer ist. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Jedem ist klar, dass es sich um eine Beziehungstat handelt und sicherlich nichts mit einem religiös-politisch-ideologisch motiviertem Hintergrund zu tun hat.


Bei Taten einer anderen Gruppe ist auch jedem klar, dass es um einen Freiheitskampf geht. Ähnlich dem Konflikt in Nordirland. Niemand würde es christlichen Kampf nennen, wenn unterdrückte Katholiken gegen Anglikaner bomben. Und asymetrischer Krieg funktioniert nun einmal mit schwer zu entdeckenden Einzeltaten. Komischerweise machen das bestimmte Gruppen der rechten Seite gegen bestimmte Bombenleger aus bestimmten Ländern in verächtlicher Art und Weise. 

Wenn Du Dich mit dem christlichen Verhaltenskodex auseinandersetzen würdest, würdest Du bemerken, dass es wenig mit unserer offenen und freien Gesellschaft zu tun hat. Und wem immer wieder eingetrichtert wird, er soll sich seine Frau zum Untertan formen, der wendet unter Umständen auch Gewalt an. Die christliche Kirche hat sich verdammt zu reformieren, um der Gesellschaft unserer Tage zu entsprechen.



JePe schrieb:


> dass es sich um eine terroristische Tat handelt


Der Begriff "Terrorismus" wird mir persönlich viel zu inflationär genutzt.  Die Grenze zwischen Freiheitskampf und Terrorismus ist fließend. Der NSU war eindeutig Terrorismus, weil es gar keine formulierte politische Kritik gab. Schon die RAF kann man mit viel gutem Willen ein Stück in Richtung Freiheitskampf gegen ein System deuten, auch wenn die Methoden für mich alleine klassischem Terrorismus entsprachen. Wenn aber unterdrückte Völker, in denen unsere Bundeswehr mehr oder weniger völkerrechtswidrig z.B. Tanklaster zum Explodieren bringt, mit den ihnen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln reagieren, dann kann man diese Reaktion auch anderes beschreiben, als mit dem Wort "Terrorismus".  Wer hat angefangen? Wir, oder?

Der Begriff "Terrorismus" wird meiner Meinung nach bewußt genutzt, um z.B. in Folge massive Überwachung aller durchzusetzen, siehe z.B. die Datenvoratsspeicherung. Darum nutze ich ihn ungern und selten. Und wenn, dann wie weiter oben nur nur sarkastischen Überhöhung.


----------



## compisucher (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich mit dem christlichen Verhaltenskodex auseinandersetzen würdest,


Es hat durchaus nicht nur finanzielle Gründe, warum ich aus der Kirche ausgetreten bin und mich Atheist schimpfe...

Diesen "Verhaltenkodex" hast du aber eben nicht nur im Christentum, merkwürdiger Weise sind mir bis auf einige wenige Stämme am Titicacasee kein nennenswertes Matriarchat bekannt.

Die Unsitte, Frauen zu unterdrücken ist leider kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des Christentums, behaupte mal, da gehen andere Kulturen oder Religionen noch deutlich "robuster" mit dem Thema um.

Das war aber nicht der Punkt.

Dieser war, dass -und hier wiederhole ich mich- die Tat von dir von einem feigen Familienauslöscher niedriger Art gleichgestellt wird mit dem Ungeheuer des rechten Terrors aka NSU.

Und sorry, dagegen wehre ich mich.
Eifersucht ist definitiv was anders als menschenverachtend als Motiv.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Und sorry, dagegen wehre ich mich..


Da sind wir uns dann einig Ich habe mit keinem Wort den Terror der Chrsitlichen Männer gegen ihre Frauen mit NSU Terror gleichgesetzt. Ich rege mich nur auf, dass jede Straftat eines männlichen Flüchtlings sofort als Terror bezeichnet wird. Ich würde
mich freuen, wenn Du in solchen Fällen ebenso darauf hinweisen würdest, das Terror etwas wie der NSU ist.


Es ist doch eindeutig festzustellen, dass bestimmte Gruppen einzelne Straftaten für ihre rassistische Agenda nutzen und mit Worten wie Terrorismus spielen. Dazu dann eine handvoll verleumdender Begriffe. "Das Spiel" kann man auch auf andere Gruppen ausdehnen. Natürlich ist der ADAC mit seinen Forderungen zum ungehemmten fahren mit dem Auto eine "terrororganistation", oder. Und sofort lassen sich in AfD Manier Worte finden wie:
_- Rasermörder
- SUV-Killer
- ...._

Das ist doch einer fruchtbaren Diskussion mehr als abträglich. Genauso wie es rassistische Wörter sind, die von der AfD und ihren Schergen genutzt werden. In der Regel von BOTs, die diesen Plunder zur Stimmungsbildung verbreiten.


----------



## compisucher (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Es ist immer gefährlich in einer Diskussion, wenn man Unrecht, gar Mord gegeneinander aufwiegt.
Dies jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen.

Die oft diskutierten Straftaten von Flüchtlingen -meist gegenüber Frauen- sind per se und aus meiner Perspektive qualitativ dem Verbrechen aus Kitzbühel zuzuordnen.

Diese Gewaltbereitschaft kommt aber meist nicht durch äußere Umstände, meinethalben als Beispiel abgelehnter Asylstatus, sondern durch latente Gewaltbereitschaft in der Person selbst und der Sozialisierung der Prägenden Kultur (z. B. Status der Frau in muslimischen Ländern). Die Kultur kann aber auch nicht der hauptauslösende Moment sein, da sonst ja alle männlichen Flüchtlinge als Vergewaltiger durch die Gassen ziehen würden.

Somit gehe ich davon aus, dass es primär aus der "angeborenen" Gewaltbereitschaft des einzelnen Individuums motiviert ist.

Legitim ist die Fragestellung, warum, relativ zur Größenordnung der gesamten Stichprobe "Flüchtlinge", abweichend zur restlichen Gesellschaft ein höherer Anteil diese Gewaltbereitschaft zeigt.

Hier hege ich den starken Verdacht, ohne es beweisen zu können, dass aus der Gruppe der jeweils Flüchtenden doch ein bestimmter Anteil sich nicht wegen Krieg oder Armut auf den Weg gemacht haben, 
sondern wegen ihrer Ächtung in ihrem eigenen Kulturkreis die Flucht nach vorne antreten, meinethalben in der heren Absicht eines Neustartes, aber dennoch auch hier nicht ihre Triebe unter Kontrolle haben.

Dies schadet jedoch massiv all jenen Flüchtlingen, die vollkommen berechtigt vor Krieg und Armut fliehen und auf ein  besseres Leben in Europa hoffen.

Soweit zu diesem Thema.


Auch bei Terrorismus habe ich eine differenzierte Betrachtungsweise.

Der religiös motivierte Terrorismus aus dem Islam heraus sehe ich primär als Reaktion auf eine sich verändernde Welt, mit der traditionalistische Muslime nichts anfangen können und sich die "guten alten Zeiten" wieder herbeisehnen.
Wie immer, wenn sich allgemein und global Wertevorstellungen verschieben, flüchten jene, die sich unverstanden fühlen in Extrempositionen, die irgendwann in Gewalt eskalieren.
Dabei verlieren sich völlig ihre eigenen Werte.

In Südfrankreich mit einem LKW hunderte Menschen an einer Standpromenade zu verletzen und zu töten hat leider nichts mehr mit der Lehre des Koran zu tun, sondern ist Terrorismus pur gegenüber Unschuldiger.
Der nach bekannten Mustern ausgeführte islamische Terrorismus ist, formal betrachtet, völlig ineffektiv, weil er stets alle Bevölkerungsgruppen und Religionszugehörigkeiten trifft.
Die Solidargemeinschaft geht stets gestärkt aus solch einem schrecklichen Ereignis heraus. Die Ergebnisse sind gleich planlos wie die Täter orientierungslos sind.


Aber, den rechtsgerichteten Terrorismus halte ich für den Gefährlichsten.

Warum?

Ironischer Weise deckt sich Terrormotiv und Opfer meist mit der Ideologie.

Es werden nicht wahllos und sinnlos tausende wie  in 9/11 getötet und somit die Tat als solche ad absurdum geführt.
Es reichen relativ wenige Terrormorde eines NSU um eine ganze Bevölkerungsschicht zu verunsichern.

Und die latent rechtsgerichteten Sympathisanten haben stets das Gefühl, es träfe die Richtigen.
Dieser Terror verstärkt die Meinung von rechts, "richtiges" zu tun.

Und stets hängt das Damoklesschwert über der Bevölkerung, dass wenn die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet wird, dieser Terror zur Raserei wird.
Der Rechte Terror trifft stets jene, die gesellschaftlich eine schweren Stand haben, Randgruppen bilden, Minderheiten sind.
In den Augen des rechten Milieus "verzichtbare" Bevölkerungsanteile.

Der NSU ist der unsägliche Anfang von den Mordfabriken des Naziregimes, während der islamische Terrorismus durch seinen wahllosen Dilettantismus lediglich die eigenen Unfähigkeit der neuen Wertebildung wiederspiegelt.

Der rechte Terror ist das pure Böse, das menschenverachtende Armageddon, der Weltuntergang der Zivilisation. 

Es ist das gefährlichste Gedankengut, dass uns Menschen bisher eingefallen ist.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Diese Gewaltbereitschaft kommt aber meist nicht durch äußere Umstände, meinethalben als Beispiel abgelehnter Asylstatus, sondern durch latente Gewaltbereitschaft in der Person selbst und der Sozialisierung der Prägenden Kultur (z. B. Status der Frau in muslimischen Ländern). Die Kultur kann aber auch nicht der hauptauslösende Moment sein, da sonst ja alle männlichen Flüchtlinge als Vergewaltiger durch die Gassen ziehen würden.



Na ja, das hat immer psychologische Gründe.
Millionen von Paaren trennen sich jährlich in Deutschland.
Nur bei den allerwenigsten kommt es dabei zur Gewalt. Und dann gibt es eben Fälle, wo jemand den ehemaligen Partner und die eigenen Kinder tötet.
Niemand kann vorhersagen, wer sowas machen wird.
Und das hat meiner Meinung absolut gar nichts mit Kultur zu tun.


----------



## compisucher (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Äh, habe ich doch geschrieben: Die Kultur kann nicht der hauptauslösende Moment sein...


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Äh, habe ich doch geschrieben: Die Kultur kann nicht der hauptauslösende Moment sein...



Das weiß ich aber es gibt eben genug Leute, die daraus Ehrenmorde machen und das ist eben Unsinn.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Somit gehe ich davon aus, dass es primär aus der "angeborenen" Gewaltbereitschaft des einzelnen Individuums motiviert ist.


Davon gehe ich nicht aus. Es ist meiner Ansicht nach im Wesentlichen die Erziehung, entsprechende Literaturquellen werde ich noch nachreichen. Auch unsere Gesellschaft im Neoliberalismus sorgt dafür, dass Menschen gegeneinander kämpfen, anstatt zusammen. Ich als Kind der 68 habe absolute Friedfertigkeit und Kooperationsbereitschaft vermittelt bekommen, auch ich habe gegen bestimmte Verhaltensweisen und Menschen ein enormes Aggressionspotential, meine Sozialisation hilft mir aber, ich werde niemals die Hand gegen einen anderen Menschen erheben. Diese Zeiten sind aber vorbei, wenn ich Eltern sehe, die Kinder schon im Kindergarten animieren, andere Kinder zu vermöbeln.



compisucher schrieb:


> Legitim ist die Fragestellung, warum, relativ zur Größenordnung der gesamten Stichprobe "Flüchtlinge", abweichend zur restlichen Gesellschaft ein höherer Anteil diese Gewaltbereitschaft zeigt.


Die Frage ist nicht legitim, weil zuerst die detaillierte Analyse steht. Das einzige, was fest steht ist, dass MÄNNER Gewaltbereitschaft zeigen. Dann geht es um Alter, Traumata, wirtschaftliche Situation, Erziehung, usw. Das Kriterium Flüchtling ist relativ egal. Alleine Deine Aussage zeigt, dass Du vermutlich auf die Rhetorik der Rechten reingefallen bist oder andere Zahlen hast, die mir nicht bekannt sind.



compisucher schrieb:


> Hier hege ich den starken Verdacht, ohne es beweisen zu können, dass aus der Gruppe der jeweils Flüchtenden doch ein bestimmter Anteil sich nicht wegen Krieg oder Armut auf den Weg gemacht haben,


Vermuten kann man viel, mir sind fundierte wissenschaftliche Analysen wichtiger. Aber halten wir zur Sicherheit noch einmal fest, man kann es ja nicht oft genug sagen:
- über 90% der schweren Gewalttaten werden von Männern begangen
- über 90% der Gefängnisinsassen sind Männer



compisucher schrieb:


> Auch bei Terrorismus habe ich eine differenzierte Betrachtungsweise.
> 
> Der religiös motivierte Terrorismus aus dem Islam heraus


Und auch an dem Punkt sehe ich andere Prioritäten. Sind für Dich amerikanische Kriege religiös motiviert, weil der gewöhnliche Amerikaner fundamentaler Christ ist? Es ist so leicht, das gesamte Handeln eines Staates wie dem Iran oder Saudi Arabien als religös motiviert zu bezeichen. Es sind Männer, wie überall auf der Welt, die Religion einzig als Mittel zur Manipulation nutzen. Und ob wir es nun "Verteidigung der freien Welt" nennen, nach diesem Dogma tötet der "ausgeklärte" Westen in Meuschelmördermanier mit Drohnen und Bomben tausendfach oder religös motiviert ändert rein gar nichts. Es geht immer um das Recht des Stärkeren.

Solange wir in der ganzen Welt unterdrücken, ausbeuten, uns einmischen, töten und Regierungen absetzen, solange sollten wir uns nicht wundern, wenn aus diesen Ländern Menschen in Form der asymetrischen Kriegsführung in ganz kleinem Maßstab Terrorismus anwenden. Ein Risiko für uns ist das nicht, einzig die Panik die erzeugt wird und die hohen Kosten für Polizei und andere Sicherheitsdienste sind absurd, Die wären meiner Meinung z.B. im Bereich organisierte Kriminalität besser aufgehoben. Aber dazu fehlen mit belastbare Zahlen. Du scheinst da besser an der Quelle zu sitzen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Aber, den rechtsgerichteten Terrorismus halte ich für den Gefährlichsten.


Ich halte ihn für stramm durchorganisiert. Aber was hört man aus der Bevölkerung? _"Mich gefährden sie doch nicht, ich habe blaue Augen..." _Da könnte ich kotzen.


Naja, wir beiden werden es nicht ändern können. Ich lasse mich jedenfalls nicht irre machen und habe bisher jede Situation sehr schnell deeskalieren lassen. Ein einfaches herzliches Lächeln wirkt oft Wunder.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Deeskalation wäre bei den meisten Vorfällen sowieso die beste Lösung. 
Aber stattdessen gibt's irgendwelche Pseudo-Selbstverteidigungskurse (auch von Frauen selbst), die Frauen im Glauben lassen, dass sie sich notfalls ausreichend verteidigen könnten. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## compisucher (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich beziehe mich ausschließlich auf die offizielle Statistiken und bin bestimmt nicht auf rechte Rhetorik hereingefallen:
BKA  -  PKS 2018

Sollten diese Statistiken, warum auch immer, falsch sein, kann man mir das kaum zum Vorwurf machen 

Wenn die Gewaltbereitschaft ein Thema der Sozialisierung wäre, dann läufst du in die Arme jener, die die Gewaltbereitschaft unter Flüchtlingen deren Kulturkreis zuordnen - das kann nicht dein Wille sein...


Du verschiebst das Thema religiös motiviert in das Thema patriarchalisch orientiert.

Es liegt auf der Hand, dass fast alle Gesellschaftsstrukturen auf der Erde das Patriarchat als generelle Beschreibung  des Zustandes beinhalten.

Und natürlich bedienen die "bösen alten Männer" , die eh das Sagen haben, das Instrument der Religion zur Machtmanifastion.

Logische Konsequenz wäre die "Abschaffung" der Religionen als solche, da alle irgendwie von Männern verfasst /initiiert worden sind und immer als Machtinstrument, vor allem gegenüber Frauen benutzt wurden.

Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, wo Frauen in der Moschee oder Synagoge sitzen müssen und dies auch lange Zeit in der christlichen Kirche so war bzw. in der orthodoxen Kirche immer noch so ist...


"So lange wir uns auf der ganzen Welt einmischen" sinngemäßes Zitat von dir ist natürlich die Frage, wo ist die Henne und wo ist das Ei.

Wie weit will man zurückgehen?

Kreuzzüge, die bösen Europäer oder lange davor die Invasion der bösen Muslime in Spanien, oder die bösen Goten in Nordafrika, bevor es überhaupt Weltreligionen gab?

Du hast immer Aktio und Reaktio, die sich, wenn man genau hinschaut, von den Anfängen der Kulturen bis in die Neuzeit sich durchzieht.

Der transportierte Terrorismus hat nichts mit ach so unterdrückten Kulturen zu tun (das spielt dem rechten Lager wieder in die Hände) sondern ist alleinig auf die hohe Mobilität der Neuzeit zurückzuführen.

War der Anschlag im Moskauer Dubrowka-Theater durch tschetschenische Rebellen "gerecht"?

Es waren separatistische Rebellen. Wer gab ihnen das Recht im Namen der Unabhängigkeit erst in ihrem Land und dann in der Ferne zu töten?

Wer gab den russischen Soldaten das recht, in Tschetschenien zu töten um die Unabhängigkeitsbewegung zu unterdrücken?

In einem hast du Recht, es sind immer Männer, die die Gewalt auslösen.

Logische Konsequenz wäre die Auslöschung alles männlichen Lebens um die Gewalt zu beenden...etwas unrealistisch, aber technisch auch im Sinne der Fortpflanzung schon heutzutage machbar...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Logische Konsequenz wäre die Auslöschung alles männlichen Lebens um die Gewalt zu beenden...etwas unrealistisch, aber technisch auch im Sinne der Fortpflanzung schon heutzutage machbar...


Natürlich nicht, aber es reicht meiner Meinung, jenen die Provozieren wollen und pauschal bestimmte Gruppen unter Generalverdacht stellen immer wieder klar zu machen, dass sie Teil der Gruppe sind, die Gewalttaten verüben. Der erste Schritt wäre es meiner Meinung nach, dass Männer immer und überall da, wo andere Männer mit ihren Gewaltorgien oder Gewaltphantasien prahlen, einzuschreiten und diesen armen Wichten zu sagen, was sie sind: Arme Wichte und keine tollen Hechte. Das würde ich mir wünschen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Logische Konsequenz wäre die "Abschaffung" der Religionen als solche


Auch das ist mir viel zu hart, aber der Französische Weg der strikten Trennung von Kirche und Sttat wäre der erste Schritt. Was machen Chleriker in Ethikräten und warum dürfen sie offen predigen, das Verhütung, Abtreibung etc. gegen Gottesgebote verstoßen? Das können Sie gerne in ihren Kirchen predigen, aber bitte nicht in öffentlich rechtlichen Rundfunkanstalten.



compisucher schrieb:


> War der Anschlag im Moskauer Dubrowka-Theater durch tschetschenische Rebellen "gerecht"?


Er war konsequent, Terrorismus nenne ich das weniger. Die Unterdrückung der Tschetschenen ist offensichtlich. Das das Menschenbild der Attantäter meinem entspricht, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln. Etwas stumpf und einfach als "Terrorismus" zu bezeichnen, ist mir immer zu einfach, wenn es um komplexe Situationen geht.



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich ausschließlich auf die  offizielle Statistiken und bin bestimmt nicht auf rechte Rhetorik  hereingefallen:
> BKA  -  PKS 2018...


Dann gehen wir doch einmal in Ruhe durch den Bericht durch:

1. Es werden im Land immer weniger Straftaten durchgeführt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tabelle 1: Straften gesamt, mit und ohne ausländerrechtliche Verstöße 


2. Beschränken wir uns auf Körperverletzungen ist auch eine leichte Senkung gegenüber dem hohen Stand von 2007 zu erkennen, wenn man leichte Körperletzungen ausblendet,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mir in Bericht fehlt sind erstens Daten zu verurteilten Tätern und nicht zu Tatverdächtigen und zweitens eine saubere Aufschlüsselung nach Geschlecht, Alter, Bildungsstand und verfügbarem Einkommen. Genau um die geht es ja, wenn man sinnvoll vergleichen will.


----------



## RtZk (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Nächster Einzelfall, wäre ich Jude wäre ich schon vor Jahren ausgewandert. Offenbar jetzt auch hier in Deutschland mit Kriegswaffen statt wie bisher mit Stichwaffen und Fahrzeugen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Aber, aber, dies ist  doch rechte Hetze und Instrumentalisierung. Damit spielt man nur der AfD in die Hände.
Männer haben mal wieder Gewalttaten ausgeübt, alles andere ist unzulässig.


----------



## Metaltyp (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Deeskalation wäre bei den meisten Vorfällen sowieso die beste Lösung.
> Aber stattdessen gibt's irgendwelche Pseudo-Selbstverteidigungskurse (auch von Frauen selbst), die Frauen im Glauben lassen, dass sie sich notfalls ausreichend verteidigen könnten.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk





Spoiler



_Haha genau und dann schicken die blöden Weiber die Kinder auch noch Pseudo-Bildungskurse wie Schule oder so nen Blödzinn, weil die denken, die Bälger hätten da ne Schangse auf Leben oder so. 
Haha genau dann schicken die die Arbeitslosen auch noch inso Pseudo-Umschulungskurse, weil die denken, dass die irgendwas Wert wären.
Haha dann schicken die die Rentner in so Pseudo-Rehakurse, weil die glauben die könnten noch irgendwas reißen.
Haha dann schicken die mich in so Pseudo-MPU-Kurse, nur weil ich mal mit meinem Porschaudicedesbemer kurz auf's Gas gekommen bin und 100 km/h drüber war, dabei hab ich doch das Fahren erfunden.
Dabei wissen wir doch: nur der Mann kann alles, haut allen auffe Schnauze und is sowie der geilste wo leben tut. Alles andere was so kreucht und fleucht soll arbeiten gehn an den Herd und das Mowl halten. haahhahaahaa_
Sorry, ich musste den mal rauslassen, ich ertrage es sonst nicht mehr.



Gerade ein Selbstverteidigungskurs ist dafür da, das Selbstwertgefühl zu steigern, zu lernen, sich nicht als Opfer zu präsentieren, eine schwierige Situation einzuschätzen und zu umgehen und im Ernstfall den Tritt oder das Knie richtig zu landen. Ich weiß nicht was das "Frauen können nix"-Gelaber soll.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und weiter? Im Zweifelsfall hilft das nicht, da die Techniken die dort gelernt werden im wahren Leben kaum eingesetzt werden können. 
Im Ernstfall landet dann der Tritt oder das Knie auch maximal durch eine glückliche Fügung. Wenn man sich halbwegs verteidigen will, dann bitte einfach einen Kampfsport wie Jiujitsu oder Kickboxen, oder ein Selbstverteidigungssystem wie Krav Maga,  lernen. Das bringt mehr als ein Selbstverteidiungskurs wo einem Techniken gelernt werden die sich vielleicht brauchbar anhören, aber nichts nützen. Was nützt dir bitte das Knie? Angenommen der Aggressor steht leicht seitlich, etwas verdreht oder hinter dir? Und ein Tritt ist ebenfalls wirkungslos wenn die Distanz zu gering ist, der Platz nicht da ist, die Bodenhaftung nicht da ist und man den Aggressor nicht ausschalten kann. Wenn man es schafft einen Headkick zu landen der die Lichter ausknipst, Hut ab. 
Tut mir leid dass du so getriggert worden bist und einen derart sinnlosen Post verfassen musstest. Es geht nicht darum dass Frauen nichts können, es geht darum dass Leute Geld machen indem sie Personen ein völlig falsches Gefühl von Sicherheit geben. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und weiter? Im Zweifelsfall hilft das nicht, da die Techniken die dort gelernt werden im wahren Leben kaum eingesetzt werden können.
> Im Ernstfall landet dann der Tritt oder das Knie auch maximal durch eine glückliche Fügung. Wenn man sich halbwegs verteidigen will, dann bitte einfach einen Kampfsport wie Jiujitsu oder Kickboxen, oder ein Selbstverteidigungssystem wie Krav Maga,  lernen. Das bringt mehr als ein Selbstverteidiungskurs wo einem Techniken gelernt werden die sich vielleicht brauchbar anhören, aber nichts nützen. Was nützt dir bitte das Knie? Angenommen der Aggressor steht leicht seitlich, etwas verdreht oder hinter dir? Und ein Tritt ist ebenfalls wirkungslos wenn die Distanz zu gering ist, der Platz nicht da ist, die Bodenhaftung nicht da ist und man den Aggressor nicht ausschalten kann. Wenn man es schafft einen Headkick zu landen der die Lichter ausknipst, Hut ab.
> Tut mir leid dass du so getriggert worden bist und einen derart sinnlosen Post verfassen musstest. Es geht nicht darum dass Frauen nichts können, es geht darum dass Leute Geld machen indem sie Personen ein völlig falsches Gefühl von Sicherheit geben.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Wieso falsches Gefühl der Sicherheit?
Erstmal sollte man eine Eskalation versuchen komplett zu vermeiden, in dem man einfach weg geht.
Wenn es doch zu einer körperlichen Auseinandersetzung kommt, braucht es in so einem Gewühle meist auch keine Technik..........höchstens 2 "Tricks" fallen mir ein.

Trick 1:
Kontrahent nimmt einen selbst in den Schwitzkasten --> mit einer Hand und aller Kraft in die Innenseite seines Oberschenkels greifen, zupacken und DREHEN.
Ergebnis: Angreifer lässt los, geht zu Boden und verbleibt....der steht auch nicht mehr auf. 
Übrigens auch sehr gut um der Polizei danach den Täter zu beschreiben --> er humpelt und der Oberschenkel sieht Wochenlang so aus als würde er abfallen. 
Trick 2: Mit 2 ausgestreckten Fingern unter den Kehlkopf und zwischen beide Schlüsselbeine "stechen" --> es ist auch kein Problem wenn man dort ein Loch reinschlägt, in jedem Fall ist der Angreifer danach nicht mehr Handlungsfähig.( Aber am Leben!)


----------



## RtZk (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> _Haha genau und dann schicken die blöden Weiber die Kinder auch noch Pseudo-Bildungskurse wie Schule oder so nen Blödzinn, weil die denken, die Bälger hätten da ne Schangse auf Leben oder so.
> Haha genau dann schicken die die Arbeitslosen auch noch inso Pseudo-Umschulungskurse, weil die denken, dass die irgendwas Wert wären.
> Haha dann schicken die die Rentner in so Pseudo-Rehakurse, weil die glauben die könnten noch irgendwas reißen.
> Haha dann schicken die mich in so Pseudo-MPU-Kurse, nur weil ich mal mit meinem Porschaudicedesbemer kurz auf's Gas gekommen bin und 100 km/h drüber war, dabei hab ich doch das Fahren erfunden.
> ...



Deine tollen Selbstverteidigungstechniken und auch die meisten "Kampfsportarten" die der Normalbürger lernt sind nutzlos wie sonst nichts, in solchen Kursen wird eines nie gezeigt und zwar was Brutalität und Adrenalin für einen Unterschied machen. Die Frauen die tatsächlich stärker, so leid es mir tut, aber im Fintessstudio mehr Gewicht drücken zu können hat nichts mit Stärke zu tun, als der durchschnittliche Mann sind, sind extremst selten, letztendlich ist z.B. Pfefferspray 1000 Mal wirksamer als jeder Selbstverteidigungskurs, auch deine tollen Techniken schützen dich nicht, sobald du den ersten Schlag gegen den Kopf bekommen hast war es das. Ein Mann ist einer Frau körperlich schlicht überlegen. 
Sich nicht Abends/Nachts in verlassenen Gegenden rumtreiben ist die mit Abstand beste Möglichkeit sich selbstzuschützen .


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



RtZk schrieb:


> Nächster Einzelfall, wäre ich Jude wäre ich schon vor Jahren ausgewandert. Offenbar jetzt auch hier in Deutschland mit Kriegswaffen statt wie bisher mit Stichwaffen und Fahrzeugen.



Die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen der Synagoge hielten wohl dem automatischen Gewehrfeuer stand. Die Terroristen sind nicht ins Gebäude gelangt, sondern haben von außen darauf geschossen. Als die gemerkt haben, dass die nicht reinkommen, haben Sie auf umliegende Passanten geschossen. Dabei sind zwei Menschen getötet worden.

Einer der mutmaßlichen Terroristen wurde wohl schon festgenommen. 

Die europäischen Juden sind sich der Bedrohung anscheinend bewusst. Sonst würden die Synagogen wohl nicht so sicher gegen automatisches!!! Gewehrfeuer sein. 

Meine Güte... das hört sich extrem an. Und wenn der LKW-Terrorist von gestern nicht so dämlich gewesen wäre, wären auch noch mehr Menschen tot.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

So ein glücklicher Zufall, dass einen Tag nach einem islamischen LKW-Attentat ein paar Deppen-Nazis mit Stahlhelm wild mit Kriegswaffen um sich ballern. Besser hätte man es nicht bestellen können.

Was wir garantiert nicht hören werden:

- Traumatisierter Einzeltäter
- Einzelfall
- Blitzradikalisiert
- Geistig verwirrt
- Hat nichts mit dem Nationalsozialismus zu tun


----------



## JePe (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Und wenn der LKW-Terrorist von gestern nicht so dämlich gewesen wäre, wären auch noch mehr Menschen tot.



Welcher "LKW-Terrorist"? Falls Du damit subtil auf Limburg anspielen wolltest - hier ist bislang kein Tatmotiv ermittelt worden. Weisst Du mehr und wenn Ja, woher?



RtZk schrieb:


> Nächster Einzelfall, wäre ich Jude wäre ich schon vor Jahren ausgewandert. Offenbar jetzt auch hier in Deutschland mit Kriegswaffen statt wie bisher mit Stichwaffen und Fahrzeugen.



Welchen "Einzelfall" hast Du da im Blick? Die Morde in Halle a. d. S., bei denen ein rechtsextremistischer Hintergrund vermutet wird? Wobei ich in der Tat Verstaendnis haette, wenn sich Menschen juedischen Glaubens im Osten unsicher fuehlen wuerden.

Aber hey, dippich gefaellt´s und der Colonel hat den Fall schon geloest. Wo ist eigentlich Kaaruzo? Der livetickert doch sonst so gerne.



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> So ein glücklicher Zufall(...)



Sagt viel aus. Ueber Dich.



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Was wir garantiert nicht hören werden:



... ist das Wort _Terror_, jedenfalls von der sachsen-anhaltinischen Polizei. Die schwurbelt stattdessen lieber von einer "Amoklage". Aber es gab ja auch keine "Hetzjagd", sondern ein geselliges Beisammensein von eventorientierten, besorgten Jungpatrioten.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Triggered?


----------



## JePe (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Nein. Eher noch eine Mischung aus Fremdschaemen und angeekelt.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DKK007 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wobei da auf den Autobahnen beinahe täglich Leute durch LKWs sterben. Da ist der Unfall in Limburg noch glimpflich abgegangen. 

Aktuell scheinen rechtsextreme Täter versucht haben in Halle die Synagoge zu stürmen. Dies gelang jedoch nicht. 
Zwei Passanten wurden außerhalb des Geländes erschossen. 
Live-Ticker: Amoklage in Halle – Grosseinsatz der Polizei | MDR.DE

Die Bewohner in Halle werden weiterhin aufgerufen im Haus zu bleiben.


----------



## compisucher (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wobei man fairer Weise sagen muss, dass diese zwei Indizien derzeit für Rechtsextreme sprechen:
Neben dem schändlichen Angriff auf die Synagoge der weitere Angriff auf einen Dönerladen.
Ganz offensichtlich ein Mitteleueropäer, der da offen auf der Straße im Video herumballert.

Verstehen muss ich jetzt das Ganze nicht...solche verblendeten Vollkoffer...


----------



## Metaltyp (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



RtZk schrieb:


> Deine tollen Selbstverteidigungstechniken und auch die meisten "Kampfsportarten" die der Normalbürger lernt sind nutzlos wie sonst nichts, in solchen Kursen wird eines nie gezeigt und zwar was Brutalität und Adrenalin für einen Unterschied machen. Die Frauen die tatsächlich stärker, so leid es mir tut, aber im Fintessstudio mehr Gewicht drücken zu können hat nichts mit Stärke zu tun, als der durchschnittliche Mann sind, sind extremst selten, letztendlich ist z.B. Pfefferspray 1000 Mal wirksamer als jeder Selbstverteidigungskurs, auch deine tollen Techniken schützen dich nicht, sobald du den ersten Schlag gegen den Kopf bekommen hast war es das. Ein Mann ist einer Frau körperlich schlicht überlegen.
> Sich nicht Abends/Nachts in verlassenen Gegenden rumtreiben ist die mit Abstand beste Möglichkeit sich selbstzuschützen .



Ok, ich gönn dir das Aulassen auf "mein" unnützes Abgespacke und kann dich beruhigen, wenn mir jemand aufs Maul hauen möchte, hat er vermutlich gute Chance auf Erfolg, ich mach keine Selbstverteidigungskurse oder nehme daran teil, weil ich mich als Lauch wohlfühle. Is sowieso besser als Fleisch, so'n Lauch.

In letzter Essenz hilft wohl nur: Panzer! Panzer für Alle!

Aber war das Thema hier nich eigentlich "Der Muselmann hat's schon wieder getan? Wasch erlaube?"


----------



## DKK007 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Wobei man fairer Weise sagen muss, dass diese zwei Indizien derzeit für Rechtsextreme sprechen:
> Neben dem schändlichen Angriff auf die Synagoge der weitere Angriff auf einen Dönerladen.
> Ganz offensichtlich ein Mitteleueropäer, der da offen auf der Straße im Video herumballert.
> 
> Verstehen muss ich jetzt das Ganze nicht...solche verblendeten Vollkoffer...



Auch die Waffen sehen eher wie alte Weltkriegsbestände aus.  Also das, was auch die ganzen rechtsextremen Prepper so rumstehen haben. 
Die "Körperpanzerung" erinnert an den rechtsextremen Anschlag in Neuseeland.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



RtZk schrieb:


> Nächster Einzelfall, wäre ich Jude wäre ich schon vor Jahren ausgewandert.


Das rechtsradikale Pack im Osten ist auch unerträglich. Volle Zustimmung

Im Westen wären sie sicherer aufgehoben. Das es in diesem Land wieder
so weit kommt und Gauland mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, wie immer bei
rechtsradikalen Taten, Verständnis für die Täter hat, wird das ganze abrunden.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Scheißegal ob rechts, links, deutscher, syrer, iraker etc.pp --> Das sind einfach Vollspassten, die in den Knast gehören!


----------



## DKK007 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Im Westen wären sie sicherer aufgehoben.



Dem stimme ich nicht zu. Der NSU hat mit seinen Anschlägen eine Linie von Sachsen über Thüringen und Hessen bis nach NRW gezogen.
Entsprechend gibt es in diesen Bundesländern auch einzelne Untersuchungsausschüsse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metaltyp (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Deeskalation wäre bei den meisten Vorfällen sowieso die beste Lösung.
> *Aber stattdessen gibt's irgendwelche Pseudo-Selbstverteidigungskurse (auch von Frauen selbst), die Frauen im Glauben lassen, dass sie sich notfalls ausreichend verteidigen könnten.*...





Leob12 schrieb:


> ...
> Tut mir leid dass du so getriggert worden bist und einen derart sinnlosen Post verfassen musstest. Es geht nicht darum dass Frauen nichts können, es geht darum dass Leute Geld machen indem sie Personen ein völlig falsches Gefühl von Sicherheit geben.



Da frag' ich mich, wo der Unterschied ist, ob eine Frau oder ein Mann einen Selbstverteidigungskurs besucht. Wenn man da nix hilfreiches lernt, es also unnütz ist, sollte es deiner Aussage nach egal sein, da man sowohl als M oder W verwamst wird.
Ich hab halt blos kein Bock auf dieses dicke-Hose-Macho-Gelaber.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Hat ja viel gebracht, meinem letzten Kenntnisstand nach hat der thüringische VS hektisch so viele NSU Akten wie möglich durch den Schredder gejagt gehabt und die Akten zum NSU Prozess sind für über 120 Jahre (oder noch mehr) für den lästigen Pöbel gesperrt worden.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Hat ja viel gebracht, meinem letzten Kenntnisstand nach hat der thüringische VS hektisch so viele NSU Akten wie möglich durch den Schredder gejagt gehabt und die Akten zum NSU Prozess sind für über 120 Jahre (oder noch mehr) für den lästigen Pöbel gesperrt worden.



Deshalb ist halt zu vermuten, dass es da noch viele Schläferzellen gibt. 
Eine scheint heute aufgewacht zu sein.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Falls das so stimmen sollte, verstehe ich in meiner Naivität nun wirklich nicht, dass das zurückgehalten wird und sich mit unnützen "Untersuchungsausschüssen" aufgehalten wird... Dann müsste der Fisch doch vom Kopf her stinken. Warum nehmen wir das hin und gehen zur Tagesordnung über, nachdem die üblichen Verdächtigen wieder ihre Beschwichtigungsfloskeln abgesondert haben?

Die Spirale wird so niemals aufhören - völlig gleichgültig welche Motive dahinterstecken.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wenn man sich die die Gruppen des NSU2.0 so anschaut, sind da schließlich auch höhere Beamte dabei. 
Und es gibt direkte Links zum NSU1.0.
Mann, Sieber - CSI MannSieber: Rechte Netzwerke | YouTube

Wurde hier schon zusammengetragen:
Sinkendes Vertrauen in Sicherheitskräfte


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Terror.
Fühlt sich hier wirklichirgendjemand terrorisiert?
Hat hier wirklich jemand Angst um Leib und Leben?

Der Begriff Terror wird heute viel zu häufig benutzt, er kommt inzwischen zu leicht über die Lippen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immer wenn jemand Terror sagt, muss ich an diese Grafik denken, an die vielen Toten durch IRA, ETA und RAF.
Und wie mit kleinen Mittel wie der Rasterfahndung hier Erfolge gefeiert wurden.

Und heute?
Der Bürger ist nahezu gläsern, doch gibt es einen wirklichen Mehrwert an Sicherheit? Minimal.
Doch wird heute nahezu jede Gewalttat dazu genutzt, die Privatsphäre der Bürger mehr auf zu heben.
Und viele Bürgern fordern das auch noch, weil es ja sooooo unsicher ist und weil es ja 100%ige Sicherheit garantiert geben kann.

Dabei ist es eben nicht unsicherer als früher, sondern eben sicherer.
Der Punkt, der Häufig übersehen wird:
Die Tagesschau berichtete über die RAF, wenn die mal wieder mordend durch die Republik gezogen sind. Da war ETA oder IRA völlig uninteressant, quasi nebensächlich.
Heute erfahren wird von jeder Bombe in Bagdad.

Wenn sich die Globalisierung irgendwo bemerkbar macht, dann in den Nachrichten, dass wir heute auch aus den hintersten Ecken der Welt erfahren, wenn dort was schreckliches passeiert.
Und schlechte Nachrichten werden eher gesendet als gute, also erfährt man auch garantiert das schlechte, das schreckliche.
Und damit steigt die gefühlte Unsicherheit.

Wie ist der Titel dieses Themas?
Terroranschläge in Europa und die Konsequenzen?
Wir kennen hier in Europa keinen Terror mehr.
Und die Konsequenzen?
Wir nennen Ereignisse Terror, die kein Terror sind. Und wir geben Freiheiten auf, die wir uns einst mühsam erstritten, erstreikt oder blutig erkämpft haben.
Und alles nur, weil wir uns nach 9/11 solidarisch zeigen mussten.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Bei einem politisch motivierten Anschlag, wie aktuell, kann man schon von Terror reden.

Eine Aufrechnung der Opfer verbietet Art. 1 GG.


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wenn wahllos zwei unschuldige Menschen am helllichten Tage in Deutschland erschossen werden, definiere ich das ganz sicherlich als Terror.

Das absolut Beschämende ist doch aber die Tatsache, dass ausgerechnet in diesem Land jüdische Einrichtungen geschützt werden müssen. Gehts noch?

So ein krankes Hirn...


----------



## Bongripper666 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Und die Politik schaut nicht nur tatenlos zu, sondern fördert das Ganze auf verschiedenen Ebenen auch noch. Da hilft es auch nicht zur Genugtuung, den Haufen nicht gewählt zu haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Und die Politik schaut nicht nur tatenlos zu


Richtig, es wäre an der Zeit die AfD Führung, die diese Art Straftaten fördert und unterstützt festzunehmen und zu verhören. Wir können es in diesem Staat nicht dulden, dass sich Ereignisse wiederholen. Und eine NSAfD braucht kein Mensch.
Chemnitz: AfD-Chef Alexander Gauland haelt aggressive Proteste fuer legitim - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Gaulands agitatorische Rede auf dem Parteitag der AfD in Augsburg – eine Analyse - starke-meinungen.de
AfD: Alexander Gauland leugnet den menschengemachten Klimawandel | STERN.de

Was meint Ihr, ruft die AfD jetzt auch wieder zum Trauermarsch auf? Wohl kaum, immer war der Täter aus ihren Reihen.

_"... "Das eine sind diese schrecklichen Gewalttäter, vor denen wir uns  schützen müssen, das andere sind auch die geistigen Brandstifter, da  sind in letzter Zeit auch einige Vertreter der AfD in unverschämter  Weise aufgefallen", ..." _
Zitat: Joachim Herrmann, Innenminister von Bayern
Nachrichten: Herrmann gibt der AfD eine Mitverantwortung fuer Attacken von Halle - SPIEGEL ONLINE



compisucher schrieb:


> So ein krankes Hirn...


Ungefähr so krank wie das Hirn der anderen ca. 400 Mörder, die jedes Jahr in Deutschland einen Menschen umbringen.
Morde in Deutschland - Mordstatistik bis 2018  | Statista

...


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Dass die verbale Hetze der AfD so eine Tat begünstigt, wenn nicht sogar initiiert, dürfte außer Frage stehen.

Jetzt sind wir wieder bei den "Qualitäten":
So unverständlich auch die anderen 400 Morde/anno sind, die meisten sind eher im Beziehungsumfeld zu suchen.
Aus purem Menschenhass aber x-beliebige Menschen zu ermorden, ist in meinen Augen eine äußerst verstörende Tat.

Ironisch könnte man sagen, dass viele Menschen an diesem Tag noch Glück gehabt haben.
Wenn die Medienberichte stimmen, hat er selbstgebaute + schlecht funktionierende Waffen eingesetzt.

So was wird sich die Szene merken, man kann nur hoffen, dass jetzt ganz schnell die Netzwerke dahinter ausgeräuchert werden.
Die Gewalteskalation ist am Horizont schon erkennbar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir wieder bei den "Qualitäten":
> So unverständlich auch die anderen 400 Morde/anno sind, die meisten sind eher im Beziehungsumfeld zu suchen.
> Aus purem Menschenhass aber x-beliebige Menschen zu ermorden, ist in meinen Augen eine äußerst verstörende Tat..


Es geht mir auch mehr darum zu zeigen, das ich keinerlei generelle Gefahr sehe. Ich habe keine Angst vor Terror und lasse diesen nicht mein Leben bestimmen. Das hilft den Toten, den Verletzten oder deren Angehörigen nicht mehr, eine wirkliche Gefahr sehe ich für mich aber nicht. Das mag sich, wenn Brandstifter wie Höcke weiter zulegen, schnell ändern, nichtsdestotrotz ist das letzte was hilft Panik.

So war es gemeint.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Entlarvernd sind vor allen dingen Post 578 u. 579, man wollte hier im Forum schon sehr früh die Hetze starten, jetzt sind "komischerweise" alle verschwunden.
Das gleiche gilt für Welt Online, die ganzen verbalen Einpeitscher trauen sich nicht aus der Deckung, nur anonym sieht man sie bei der Kommentarbewertung!

Schuesse in Halle: Es wird dunkel in Deutschland - WELT

Man schaue sich die Kommentarbewertung an und man weiß bescheid, gerade dort, wieviele geistige Brandstifter noch herum laufen, in den nächsten Tagen werden wir erleben wie die AfD selbst und diese Leute, auf jede erdenkliche Weise, alles negieren.
Bei Welt Online, ließt sich heute morgen schon die Hauptrichtung heraus, verwirrter Einzeltäter mit Hang zu Computerspielen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Don-71 schrieb:


> in den nächsten Tagen werden wir erleben wie die AfD selbst und diese Leute, auf jede erdenkliche Weise, alles negieren.


Wir werden erleben, wie sich die "arme AfD" als Opfer hinstellen wird, weil es doch wirklich "böse Linksfaschisten" gibt, die der AfD Verantwortung für diese Tat eines "unabhängigen Einzeltätes" geben wollen. Wartet es ab.  ...


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Muss ja ein ganz schlauer Kerl gewesen sein, wenn er selbst Waffen und Munition baut, das ganze live streamt und in kurzer Zeit zumindest 2000 "Zuschauer per Zufall" erreicht und nebenher alles vorab ausspäht und einen Mietwagen anmietet.
(Ironie on) Ganz klar ein Einzeltäter, garantiert kein Netzwerk. (Ironie off)


----------



## Don-71 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Prof. Hajo Funke hat gestern für mich im Heute Journal das Grundübel auf den Punkt gebracht, das was es er zur Afd und Höcke sagt, sollte sich jeder hinter die Ohren schreiben und Hut ab, sich so direkt öffentlich zu positionieren.
Ich nehme an die Morddrohungen in seinem Emal Postafach heute morgen werden eine neue Rekordmenge erreichen.

"Das kann niemand dulden" - ZDFmediathek

Da wird unser "Freund" Maaßen ja gestern am Fernseher ausgefippt sein, von Chemnitz als Fanal zu hören, dieser geistige Branstifter, der Gott sein Dank entsorgt wurde.


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Habe es auch gesehen, war klar positioniert und auf den Punkt gebracht. Gut so.
Das Schlimme daran ist, dass man diese Selbstverständlichkeit heutzutage mutig nennen muss.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

In der Tat, du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund, deshalb habe ich ja auch unsern "Freund" Maaßen angeführt.
Nach Walter Lübcke sind schon einige aufgewacht, man kann nur hoffen, das jetzt auch derRest aufwacht!

Die Zivilcourage gegen Rechts muss auf alle Fälle zunehmen, plus geeignete Maßnahmen des Staates im gesammten öffentlichen Dienst.
Wer einen Eid auf die Bundesrepublik und das GG abgelegt hat und sich mit Rechten gemein macht, insbesondere der AfD und ihrem Flügel, gehört aus jeglicher Position im öffentlichen Dienst entfernt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Anbei zwei Artikel zum Thema



compisucher schrieb:


> Muss ja ein ganz schlauer Kerl gewesen sein,  wenn er selbst Waffen und Munition baut, das ganze live streamt und in  kurzer Zeit zumindest 2000 "Zuschauer per Zufall" erreicht und nebenher  alles vorab ausspäht und einen Mietwagen anmietet.
> (Ironie on) Ganz klar ein Einzeltäter, garantiert kein Netzwerk. (Ironie off)


Das ist die vorläufige Bilanz von Twitch  selbst. Bemerkenswert ist die Aussage, das Video sei zu keinem  Zeitpunkt in irgendwelchen Empfehlungen aufgetaucht, stattdessen "legen  unsere Untersuchungen nahe, dass Menschen sich koordiniert und das Video  über andere Onlinedienste geteilt haben".
Halle: Wie sich das Taetervideo auf Twitch, Telegram und Facebook verbreitet - SPIEGEL ONLINE

___________________
Anschlag in Halle *
Herrmann bezeichnet "einige Vertreter der AfD" als geistige Brandstifter*
_
                                  Trägt die AfD eine Mitschuld bei  dem Anschlag eines Rechtsextremisten in Halle? Politiker aus Union und  SPD werfen der Partei vor, dem antisemitischen Angriff mit hetzerischen  Inhalten den Boden bereitet zu haben. _
Halle: Joachim Herrmann bezeichnet AfD-Vertreter als geistige Brandstifter - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Das ist genau das, was mich so unglaublich erschreckt.
Stante Pede ohne Weiterempfehlungen hängen sich dort 2000 Leute rein...
Die einzige logische Erklärung kann nur sein, dass es ein Netzwerk rechten Terrors mit gut 2000 Personen gibt, die schon vorweg gewußt haben, dass es zu dem Zeitpunkt etwas zu sehen gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> .... dass es ein Netzwerk rechten Terrors mit gut 2000 Personen gibt....


Ergänzung: ... Mit mindestens 2000 Mitgliedern .... denn nicht alle werden live dabei gewesen sein. Veröffentlicht wurde vor der Tat viel in rechten Netzwerken.

_"... Im Internet ist auch ein Manifest aufgetaucht, in dem detailliert  Anschlagspläne beschrieben werden. Experten des International Centre for  the Study of Radicalization (ICSR) in London haben es in einem rechten  Forum entdeckt. Nach SPIEGEL-Informationen liegt das aus drei  PDF-Dateien bestehende Dokument den Ermittlern vor. 
_
_Nach ersten Prüfungen wird es als "authentisch" bewertet, wie aus  Sicherheitskreisen verlautete. Unter anderem stimmten die in dem  "Manifest" abgebildeten und vom Täter offenbar teils selbst gebauten  Schusswaffen mit den tatsächlich bei dem Anschlag eingesetzten Waffen  überein. Demnach ist in dem Dokument davon die Rede, "vorzugsweise  Juden" zu töten. Auch Muslime oder Linke werden als potenzielle Ziele  erwähnt. ..."_
Halle (Saale): Was ueber den Anschlag und Stephan B. bekannt ist - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Andregee (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Terror.
> Fühlt sich hier wirklichirgendjemand terrorisiert?
> Hat hier wirklich jemand Angst um Leib und Leben?
> 
> ...


Ich gebe dir Recht. Der Bürger sollte sich lieber um relevante Dinge kümmern wie z
B. dem Krankenhauskeim, welchem jedes Jahr allein in Deutschland mehrere 10000 Menschen zum Opfer fallen. Dagegen könnte man sogar etwas unternehmen, ohne die Freiheit und Rechte der Bürger einzuschränken, aber das steht ja nicht weit oben auf der Agenda und deshalb beschäftigen uns die Medien mit vereinzelten Dramen, die gesamtbetrachtet jedoch deutlich weniger Relevanz haben, jedoch eine Lenkungsfunktion besitzen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Andregee schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir Recht. Der Bürger sollte sich lieber um relevante Dinge kümmern wie z.B.


Haushaltleitern! Eine tückische Gefahr!! Unfälle im Haushalt tauchen in keiner Statistik auf. Selbst unter Profis passieren 24.000 schwere Unfälle mit vielen Todesfällen!  Da muss man ran, z.B. mit Begrenzung der Leiterhöhe auf drei Stufen!

Die gesetzliche Unfallversicherung verzeichnete 2016 knapp 24.000 meldepflichtige Arbeitsunfälle im Zusammenhang mit Leitern, davon verliefen zehn tödlich.
Leitern, die toedliche Gefahr – Praevention aktuell

Schon 2005 wurde der Einsatz gegen Terror wegen Ineffizienz kritisiert und stattdessen der Einsatz der Bunderwehr im inneren gefordert, um Haushaltsleitern abzusichern!
Die Heimtuecke der Haushaltsleiter | Telepolis


----------



## compisucher (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Mich persönlich schränkt ein durchgeknallter, rechtsradikaler Irrer mit Waffen in einer deutschen Innenstadt deutlich mehr in meinem Leben ein als ein Krankenhauskeim.
Im Zweifel hilft gelegentliches Händewaschen...


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Entlarvernd sind vor allen dingen Post 578 u. 579, man wollte hier im Forum schon sehr früh die Hetze starten, jetzt sind "komischerweise" alle verschwunden.
> Das gleiche gilt für Welt Online, die ganzen verbalen Einpeitscher trauen sich nicht aus der Deckung, nur anonym sieht man sie bei der Kommentarbewertung!
> 
> Schuesse in Halle: Es wird dunkel in Deutschland - WELT
> ...



Wobei es halt Zeit wird, das da in den Kommentarspalten nach StGB und NetzDG ordentlich und hart durchgegriffen wird. 

Auch auf Youtube. Die Funktion zum melden nach NetzDG hab ich da bisher noch nicht gefunden und entsprechend Strafanzeige gestellt und Beschwerde beim BfJ eingereicht.
BfJ  -  Formulare


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Was halt einfach mal nicht stimmt:

Unangemessene Inhalte melden
Google Transparency Report

Unter jedem Video kann man den entsprechenden Inhalt melden.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Unter jedem Video kann man den entsprechenden Inhalt melden.



Aber nur mit Google-Account.

Die Meldung von öffentlichen strafbaren Inhalten darf nicht davon abhängen, ob man auf einer Plattform selbst einen Account hat.


Herr Seehofer hat in der aktuellen Pressekonferenz auch ein härteres Vorgehen gegen die rechten Hassparolen im Netz angekündigt.
Pressekonferenz zu den Ereignissen in Halle | MDR.DE (beendet)
Horst Seehofer, Bundesinnenminister: "Hass ist immer ein Vorlauf für tatsächliche Gewalt" [ARD-Player] V3.9.0


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber nur mit Google-Account.



Das war ja nicht dein Aussage. Du hattest dich darüber beschwert, dass du die Meldefunktion nicht gefunden hättest.

Diese Funktion gibt es, genauso wie Youtube (einer meiner Links) auch einen Transparenzbericht (wie vom Gesetz verlangt) über die bisherigen Ergebnisse veröffentlich hat.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Es geht um die Meldefunktion nach NetzDG, die bei Youtube nicht zu finden ist. Damit findet ein klarer Verstoß gegen NetzDG, was eine einfache Meldung vorschreibt, statt, womit gegen Google auch Bußgelder verhängt werden können.
Deshalb die Beschwerde beim BfJ, was für diese Bußgelder zuständig ist.

Straftaten wie die öffentliche Freude über Straften (§140 StGB Alternative 2) und Volksverhetzung (§130 StGB) sind da explizit im NetzDG als Tatbestände aufgeführt:


			
				§ 1 NetzDG - Anwendungsbereich schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Rechtswidrige Inhalte sind Inhalte im Sinne des Absatzes 1, die den Tatbestand der §§ 86, 86a, 89a, 91, 100a, 111, 126, 129 bis 129b, 130, 131, 140, 166, 184b in Verbindung mit 184d, 185 bis 187, 201a, 241 oder 269 des Strafgesetzbuchs erfüllen und nicht gerechtfertigt sind.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Mich persönlich schränkt ein durchgeknallter, rechtsradikaler Irrer mit Waffen in einer deutschen Innenstadt deutlich mehr in meinem Leben ein als ein Krankenhauskeim.
> Im Zweifel hilft gelegentliches Händewaschen...



Man könnte auch mal anfangen bei der Massentierhaltung keine Reserve Antibiotika zu benutzen und diese den Krankenhäusern zu überlassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht um die Meldefunktion nach NetzDG, die bei Youtube nicht zu finden ist. Damit findet ein klarer Verstoß gegen NetzDG, was eine einfache Meldung vorschreibt, statt, womit gegen Google auch Bußgelder verhängt werden können.
> Deshalb die Beschwerde beim BfJ, was für diese Bußgelder zuständig ist.
> 
> Straftaten wie die öffentliche Freude über Straften (§140 StGB Alternative 2) und Volksverhetzung (§130 StGB) sind da explizit im NetzDG als Tatbestände aufgeführt:



Die Meldefunktion gibt es – wie bereit geschrieben – unter jedem Video. Youtube hat auch den vom NetzDG geforderten Transparenzbericht veröffentlich, wo sie genau aufschlüsseln, wer etwas gemeldet hat und welche Art von Beschwerde gemeldet wurde.

Auch über die entfernte Inhalte hat Youtube den Bericht aufgeschlüsselt. 

Also was genau möchtest du? Es gibt die Funktion, sie wird genutzt, sie hat Löschung von Inhalten zur Folge und Youtube veröffentlicht auch den vom Gesetz geforderten Bericht. Manchmal kann man auch Probleme suchen, wo keine sind.



compisucher schrieb:


> Mich persönlich schränkt ein durchgeknallter, rechtsradikaler Irrer mit Waffen in einer deutschen Innenstadt deutlich mehr in meinem Leben ein als ein Krankenhauskeim.
> Im Zweifel hilft gelegentliches Händewaschen...



Ich möchte sehen, wie du dich gegen Krankenhauskeime wehrst, wenn du bewusstlos ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert wirst.

Darüber hinaus ist das Argument der Statistik doch auch immer das Standardargument bei islamischen Terror. 

Hier eine Kolumne des Spiegels zu dem Thema:

Warum Terrorangst Unsinn ist - Kolumne zur Sicherheitsdebatte - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Warum soll die selbe Logik nicht auch für rechtsextreme Terroranschläge gelten?


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Es muss eine einfach zu findende Meldefunktion für Meldungen nach NetzDG zur Verfügung stehen.
Die Meldefunktion unter dem Video bezieht sich auf Googles eigene Regeln und ist nur mit Google-Account möglich.

Außerdem geht es nicht nur um Videos, sondern v.a. auch um rechte Kommentare und Chateinträge bei aufgezeichneten Streams, die nicht entfernt wurden.
Da gibt es für einzelne Einträge gar keinen Meldebutton, sondern nur den Daumen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Es verdichten sich die Hinweise, dass der Attentäter aus Halle zwar die eigentliche Tat alleine begang, er aber intensiv in einem rechtsextremem Netzwerk steckte und vor dem Attentat zum Bau der Waffen und zur Beschaffung des Sprechstoffes Helfer hatte. Dazu wurde die Tat vorher angekündet. Jeder, der das gelesen und nciht gemeldet hat, ist wegen unterlassener Meldung mitschuldig.

Das wird noch weite Kreise ziehen und ich hoffe inständig, dass unsere Sichehreitsbehörden aufwachen. Denn Rechtsextreme  ermorden Polizisten, wie im Fall des NSU und Frau Kiesewetter, und schießen auf Polizisten, wie in Halle. Das sollte der Polizei zu denken geben und der offensichtliche Schutz der Rechtsextremen in den letzten vierzig Jahren sollte überdacht werden.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wobei die Schüsse auf die Polizei in Halle eher der Flucht, als einer gezielten Tötung galten.

Natürlich kommt trotzdem ein versuchter Mord als Verdeckungs/ermöglichungstat in betracht.


> (1) Der Mörder wird mit lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Mörder ist, wer
> aus Mordlust, zur Befriedigung des Geschlechtstriebs, aus Habgier oder sonst aus niedrigen Beweggründen,
> heimtückisch oder grausam oder mit gemeingefährlichen Mitteln oder
> ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es muss eine einfach zu findende Meldefunktion für Meldungen nach NetzDG zur Verfügung stehen. Die Meldefunktion unter dem Video bezieht sich auf Googles eigene Regeln und ist nur mit Google-Account möglich.



Also noch viel einfacher zu finden, als die drei Punkte unter dem Video ist ja schon fast nicht möglich.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Außerdem geht es nicht nur um Videos, sondern v.a. auch um rechte Kommentare und Chateinträge bei aufgezeichneten Streams, die nicht entfernt wurden.



Also rechte Kommentare nicht automatisch ein Löschungsgrund, weil sie rechts sind. Wenn ich schreibe, „ich finde den Konservatismus gut und wünsche mir die CSU an der Macht“ ist das auch ein rechter Kommentar, aber mitnichten ein strafbarer.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da gibt es für einzelne Einträge gar keinen Meldebutton, sondern nur den Daumen.



YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Schüsse auf die Polizei in Halle eher der Flucht, als einer gezielten Tötung galten.
> 
> Natürlich kommt trotzdem ein versuchter Mord als Verdeckungs/ermöglichungstat in betracht.


Es ist einem getroffenen Polizisten glaube ich ziemlich egal, was der Grund war.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also rechte Kommentare nicht automatisch ein Löschungsgrund, weil sie rechts sind. Wenn ich schreibe, „ich finde den Konservatismus gut und wünsche mir die CSU an der Macht“ ist das auch ein rechter Kommentar, aber mitnichten ein strafbarer.



Wenn er den Straftatbestand der Volksverhetzung usw. erfüllt, ist eine Löschung verpflichtend. Du weißt schon was gemeint ist. Ist schon komisch, dass sowohl, wenn man von Nazis schreibt, als auch von rechten, immer gemeint wird, es trifft ja keinen. Dabei ist doch klar Nazis = Rechtsextreme = Faschisten und diese Begriffe werden synonym verwendet. 

Das Dreieck neben dem Kommentar wird auch nicht angezeigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dabei ist doch klar Nazis = Rechtsextreme = Faschisten und diese Begriffe werden synonym verwendet.


Zuerst kommt der strafrechtliche Teil, also offen geäußerter Rassismus, Aufruf zur Gewalt etc.
Danach stuft man die Menschen als Rechts- bis Rechtsextrem ein und meldet den Schund.

Was daran schon wieder nicht zu verstehen ist, ist verwunderlich. Aber gut ....
Was soll man erwarten. Selbstkritik fällt vielen schwer. Apropos Selbstkritik. Die AfD ist
überraschend ruhig. Warum wohl? Immer noch keine Anmkündigung eines Trauermarsches?


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was soll man erwarten. Selbstkritik fällt vielen schwer. Apropos Selbstkritik. Die AfD ist
> überraschend ruhig. Warum wohl? Immer noch keine Anmkündigung eines Trauermarsches?


Sie müssen nun halt feststellen, dass sie mit ihren rassistischen Parolen selbst Opfer verursacht haben und dabei keine Möglichkeit haben sich selbst als Opfer darzustellen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn er den Straftatbestand der Volksverhetzung usw. erfüllt, ist eine Löschung verpflichtend.



Wenn. Ein rechter Kommentar muss das aber nicht automatisch (wie mein Beispiel bewiesen hat).

Darüber hinaus, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (man darf mich gerne korrigieren) liegt die durchschnittliche Studienzeit eines Richters zwischen 7 bis 9 Jahren. 

Wie genau stellen die Firmen, die unter das NetzDG fallen sicher, dass sie Straftatbestände zuverlässig erkennen, wenn unsere Richter dafür ein langjähriges Studium hinter sich haben?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon was gemeint ist. Ist schon komisch, dass sowohl, wenn man von Nazis schreibt, als auch von rechten, immer gemeint wird, es trifft ja keinen. Dabei ist doch klar Nazis = Rechtsextreme = Faschisten und diese Begriffe werden synonym verwendet.



Du hast von rechten Kommentare gesprochen, nicht von rechtsextreme, oder faschistischen Kommentaren. Das ist ja wohl ein entscheidender Unterschied.

Zumal auch zwischen Nazi, Rechtsextremer und Faschist Unterschiede bestehen. Natürlich gibt es Teilmengen, aber synonym ist das mitnichten.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (man darf mich gerne korrigieren) liegt die durchschnittliche Studienzeit eines Richters zwischen 7 bis 9 Jahren.
> 
> Wie genau stellen die Firmen, die unter das NetzDG fallen sicher, dass sie Straftatbestände zuverlässig erkennen, wenn unsere Richter dafür ein langjähriges Studium hinter sich haben?



Ein Jurist hat aber auch alle möglichen Gesetzbücher hinter sich. Allein die tausenden Seiten Sozial- und Verwaltungsrecht, die man normalerweise nie braucht. 
Da sind die rund 20 im NetzDG Katalog gelisteten Bestände recht schnell auswendig zu lernen und im Zweifel schaut man halt ins Gesetz.

Zumal es für die Firmen kein Problem ist Juristen zu finden, da die Justiz sehr schlecht bezahlt wird und man dann eine Note haben muss, die nicht schlechter als 2 sein darf. 
Leute mit diesen Noten finden aber auch sehr schnell Stellen im privaten Sektor. 

z.B. §140 StGB


> Wer  eine [...] rechtswidrige Tat [...], nachdem sie begangen oder in strafbarer Weise versucht worden ist,
> *in einer Weise, die geeignet ist, den öffentlichen Frieden zu stören, öffentlich, in einer Versammlung oder durch Verbreiten von Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) billigt,*



Im Internet ist immer öffentlich und durch Verbreitung von Schriften.

Notfalls entscheiden nach der Löschung Gerichte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da sind die rund 20 im NetzDG Katalog gelisteten Bestände recht schnell auswendig zu lernen und im Zweifel schaut man halt ins Gesetz.



Im Zweifel ins Gesetz schauen, bringt nur nicht so viel. Jura ist keine Naturwissenschaft, wo es eine richtige Lösung gibt.

Ständig werden Urteile von höheren Gerichten aufgehoben und zur Neuverhandlung zurückgewiesen. Du kannst zu seinem Sachverhalt 3 Juristen befragen und 3 Antworten erhalten. 

Es gibt einen Grund, warum Gerichte für die Rechtsfindung zuständig sind und keine privaten Firmen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> z.B. §140 StGB Im Internet ist immer öffentlich und durch Verbreitung von Schriften.



Ein schönes Beispiel. Woher weiß die Person im Löschteam, was den öffentlichen Frieden stört und was nicht, wenn Juristen dafür mehrere Jahre Jura studieren?

Die Durchsetzung des geltenden Rechtes ist eine der grundlegenden Aufgabe des Staates und nicht von Privatfirmen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Hab doch gesagt. Nach der Löschung entscheiden dann im Zweifel Gerichte. Das kann dann ein paar Jahre dauern. 
Zuerst geht es um die Gefahrenabwehr.

Der Seitenbetreiber schafft mit der öffentlichen Kommentarfunktion eine Gefahr und ist damit auch für die Beseitigung verantwortlich. 
Womit es in die Kategorie der Konkrete Gefährdungsdelikte fällt. https://strafrecht-online.org/problemfelder/grundlagen/deliktsarten/verletzung-gefaehrdung/


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hab doch gesagt. Nach der Löschung entscheiden dann im Zweifel Gerichte. Das kann dann ein paar Jahre dauern. Zuerst geht es um die Gefahrenabwehr.



Was halt der falsche Weg ist. Der Staat hat sich um die Durchsetzung geltenden Rechtes zu kümmern, nicht private Firmen. Und das nicht erst hinterher, sondern von Anfang an.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Deshalb zusätzlich auch Strafanzeige stellen, damit der Volksverhetzer direkte Konsequenzen bekommt.

Außerdem soll doch das NetzDG dahingehend erweitert werden, dass die Firmen diese Beträge selbst beim BKA anzeigen müssen.
Zusätzlich müssen natürlich auch die IPs lang genug gespeichert werden. 
Da braucht man nicht mal eine Vorratsdatenspeicherung für Verkehrsdaten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was halt der falsche Weg ist. Der Staat hat sich um die Durchsetzung geltenden Rechtes zu kümmern, nicht private Firmen. Und das nicht erst hinterher, sondern von Anfang an.


Aha, dann wäre es Deiner Meinung nach also sinnvoll, da ja von Anfang an der Staat bzw. der Richter entscheiden muss, wenn jeder Artikel der Presse und jeder Kommentar durch einen Richter geprüft und dann freigeschaltet wir? Ist es dass, was Du willst? Gott behüte uns.

Gib mir bitte ein einziges Beispiel, in dem man eine Meinung nicht ohne Beleidigung formulieren kann. Was ich z.B. von Dir halte, weißt Du. Das es schwer in Worte zu fassen ist, wie Du in der Regel hetzt, z.B. wenn Du Dich offen dafür aussprichst Boote mit Flüchtlingen zu versenken, ist auch jedem klar. Was ich also von Dir halte, kann ich problemlos und ohne persönlichen Angriff formulieren. Es reicht sachbezogen zu zitieren. Rechtsradikale demaskieren sich in der Regel immer selber.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb zusätzlich auch Strafanzeige stellen, damit der Volksverhetzer direkte Konsequenzen bekommt.



Wieso zusätzlich? Einfach Anzeige stellen und gut ist. Nochmals, Strafverfolgung und Durchsetzung geltenden Rechts ist Aufgabe des Staates, nicht von privaten Firmen.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Das BfJ kann aber keine Löschung fordern. Darauf weisen die auch selbst hin:


			
				https://www.bundesjustizamt.de/DE/Themen/Buergerdienste/NetzDG/Service/Formulare/Formulare_node.html schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bundesamt für Justiz kann rechtswidrige Inhalte (z. B. Hasskriminalität) nicht selbst löschen oder sperren bzw. die Löschung oder Sperrung anordnen. Es hat die Aufgabe, Verstöße gegen Pflichten, die nach dem Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz zu beachten sind, im Wege eines Bußgeldverfahrens zu verfolgen, darunter den Umgang mit Beschwerden über rechtswidrige Inhalte. Bitte beschweren Sie sich daher in jedem Fall zunächst bei dem betreffenden sozialen Netzwerk über die unterlassene Löschung oder Sperrung von rechtswidrigen Inhalten.




Die Beschwerde dort erfolgt also, wenn beim Seitenbetreiber keine Meldung möglich ist, oder darauf nicht innerhalb der gesetzlichen Frist reagiert wird.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso zusätzlich? Einfach Anzeige stellen und gut ist. Nochmals, Strafverfolgung und Durchsetzung geltenden Rechts ist Aufgabe des Staates, nicht von privaten Firmen.



Was ein Blödsinn, wenn du irgendwo z.B. in der Jugendherberge gegen die Hausordnung verstößt, kannst du (privat) an die Luft gesetzt werden. Wenn du in einem Geschäft eine Prügelei anfängst, wirst du in der Regel vom privaten Sicherheitsdienst rausgeworfen, plus einer Anzeige, da wartet in der Regel niemand bis die Polizei aufkreuzt, bevor eingeschritten wird.
Bei einer Domäne und dazu gehörigem Forum gibt es immer auch das eigene Hausrecht oder Hausordnung, die dann privat durchgesetzt wird, ist hier im Forum auch nicht anders!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Don-71 schrieb:


> ... da wartet in der Regel niemand bis die Polizei aufkreuzt, bevor eingeschritten wird....


Karuzzo reicht nicht die Polizei, nein, es muss zuerst ein Gerichtsurteil vorhanden sein. Genau das wollen Rechtsextreme erreichen, damit ihr Schund monatelang im Netz verbreitet werden kann. Gerade wenn es um das Leugnen eines Genozides geht, wünscht sich das diese Gruppen.

Nochmal die Frage: Wo bleibt der AfD Trauermarsch? Oder demaskieren sich unsere rechtsradikalen mal wieder selber?


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage: Wo bleibt der AfD Trauermarsch?



Auf diese Heuchelei kann man auch gerne verzichten.


----------



## JePe (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wird hier wirklich seit drei Seiten ueber Schaltflaechen auf YouTube gestritten?



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Karuzzo reicht nicht die Polizei, nein, es muss zuerst ein Gerichtsurteil vorhanden sein.



Jedenfalls dann, wenn es um solche Personen geht, die auf seinem Wertekompass "rechts" sind. Ansonsten darf die Knueppelpolizei gerne a bisserl Spass haben.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage: Wo bleibt der AfD Trauermarsch?



Jetzt hack halt nicht auf ihnen rum. Erst war Limburg doch eher kein islamistischer Anschlag und nun auch noch Halle. Die machen drei (Haken)Kreuze, wenn die Woche endlich um ist.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Zum Thema Terrorismusdefinition:
Limburg: Wann ist Terror Terror? | ZEIT ONLINE


Deshalb war es auch beim NSU wichtig, die Beteiligung von Schäpe nachzuweisen, denn für eine kriminelle oder terroristische Vereinigung braucht man mindestens drei Personen. (Eine Bande besteht auch ab 3 Personen)


			
				https://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeitgeschehen/2018-07/urteil-im-nsu-prozess-beate-zschaepe-wegen-mordes-schuldig-gesprochen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hauptangeklagte im NSU-Prozess, Beate Zschäpe, soll lebenslang ins Gefängnis. Das Oberlandesgericht in München sprach die 43-Jährige des zehnfachen Mordes schuldig und verhängte die Höchststrafe. Für schuldig befunden wurde sie zudem wegen Mitgliedschaft in einer terroristischen Vereinigung und schwerer Brandstiftung.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei einem politisch motivierten Anschlag, wie aktuell, kann man schon von Terror reden.


Nein, ein politisch motivierter Anschlag allein macht noch keinen Terror.



> Eine Aufrechnung der Opfer verbietet Art. 1 GG.


Blödsinn, die Grafik, auf die ich verwiesen habe spricht keinem Opfer oder Angehörigem die Würde ab, aber es ist ein Maßstab für das Ausmaß des Terrors.
Als ob die Würde eines Opfers verletzt würde, wenn ich einen Mord mal nicht "Terroranschlag" nenne.



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn wahllos zwei unschuldige Menschen am helllichten Tage in Deutschland erschossen werden, definiere ich das ganz sicherlich als Terror.


Ich weiß worauf Du Dich beziehst.
Aber so wie Du es schreibst "wahllos zwei unschuldige Menschen am helllichten Tage" könnte es eben auch ein Amoklauf oder ein Serienkiller sein - nicht zwangsweise Terror.

Aber eigentlich sind diese beiden Beiträge ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass das Wort "Terror" inzwischen zu leicht über die Lippen kommt.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Rechtlich Definition ist doch über dir zu finden.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Krass das der Attentäter von Halle die Tat auch noch live ins Internet gestreamt hat.
Zum Glück ist er aber nicht in die Synagoge reingekommen.
Sonst ist der Täter vorher nicht einmal straffällig geworden.
Also seine Polizeiakte war sauber.
Er hatte ein Chemiestudium wohl nach dem 2. Semester aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abgebrochen.
Vielleicht ist er psychisch krank.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Oktober 2019)

Wobei man da fast froh sein muss, dass er sein Chemiestudium abgebrochen hat und seine gebastelten Sprengsätze wohl keine größeren Schäden verursacht haben.

Mittlerweile wurde der Haftbefehl vom Ermittlungsrichter erlassen.
Anschlag in Halle: Haftbefehl gegen Stephan B. | tagesschau.de

Interessant, dass der Täter schon wieder Stephan heißt. Beim NSU gab es doch auch schon zwei Uwe's.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessant, dass der Täter schon wieder Stephan heißt. Beim NSU gab es doch auch schon zwei Uwe's.


Zufall und ohne Kausalzusammenhang.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



RyzA schrieb:


> Zufall und ohne Kausalzusammenhang.



Ich kenne nur Stefans, davon dann 4.


----------



## Andregee (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Mich persönlich schränkt ein durchgeknallter, rechtsradikaler Irrer mit Waffen in einer deutschen Innenstadt deutlich mehr in meinem Leben ein als ein Krankenhauskeim.
> Im Zweifel hilft gelegentliches Händewaschen...



Die Statistik belegt jedoch das wohl eher der Keim Statt der irre dich niederstrecken könnte. Und das Hände eigene waschen vor der OP hilft dir genauso wie eine Sicherheitsschuh vor Schusswunden im Kopf. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wobei wohl zumindest die Frau am Körper getroffen wurde. Da hätte also eine Weste geholfen.


----------



## Andregee (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Das wohl. Aber das eigene Hände waschen bei einer OP hat nicht die Schutzwirkung einer Weste, wenn man hier Parallelen ziehen will. Zumindest der Arzt sollte sich die Hände waschen und der OP Saal fachgerecht desinfiziert. Da die eigenen Hände zu waschen bietet null Schutzwirkung, da man den Keim ja nicht mit sich herumträgt, sondern diesen erst bekommt in den Kostenrationalisierten Krankenhäusern. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Wenn wahllos zwei unschuldige Menschen am helllichten Tage in Deutschland erschossen werden, definiere ich das ganz sicherlich als Terror.


Zum "Terror" gehört, dass man danach eingeschüchtert ist und sein Leben verändert. Ja, ich denke durchaus, dass für bestimmte Gruppen, wie unsere jüdischen Mitbürger, diese Art Straftaten als Terror zu bewerten sind, denn wenn man nicht einmal mehr unbehelligt in sein Gotteshaus gehen kann, stimmt etwas nicht. Für mich und vermutlich 95% der Bevölkerung ist es kein Terror, weil wir unsere Lebensgewohnheiten nicht ändern müssen. Das ist z.B. etwas ganz anderes in Nordirland gewesen, dort hätte jeder erwischt werden können, dort gehörten schwer bewaffnete Polizisteb zum täglichen Bild auf der Straße. Ich dagegen finde es heute schon lächerlich, wenn Polizisten mit MP auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt sind.

Aber ja, wenn man sich die rechten Netzwerke ansieht, den Waffenbesitz und den Rückhalt in Polizei und Verwaltung, dann schwahnt mir nichts gutes. Die letzten Taten waren der Anfang, wenn jetzt nicht mit alle Konsequenz der rechte Terror bekämpft wird. Nach dem Bombenbanschlag in München [1], nach Hoyerswerda [2], Rostock-Lichterhagen [3], brennenden Asylantenheimen [4], dem NSU [5],  dem Attentat in München {6], die Hinrichtung an dem kasselaner Regierungspräsidenten [7]  und der aktuellen Tat sollte jedem klar sein, was für ein Gewächs toleriert wurde. Und wer da noch die Augen zu macht und relativiert, hat die Einschläge nicht gehört.

[1] Oktoberfestattentat – Wikipedia
[2] Ausschreitungen in Hoyerswerda – Wikipedia
[3] Ausschreitungen in Rostock-Lichtenhagen – Wikipedia
[4] Anschlaege auf Asylantenheime (neues-deutschland.de)
[5]  Nationalsozialistischer Untergrund – Wikipedia
[6] Anschlag in Muenchen 2016 – Wikipedia
[7] https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Lübcke


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Rechtlich Definition ist doch über dir zu finden.


Die ist aber ziemlich uninteressant, wenn Politiker, Medien und Bürger (siehe hier in diesemThread einige Beiträge) schon weit geringeres als Terror bezeichnen.
Rechtliche Definition ist das eine, allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch das andere.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Halle war auf alle Fälle ein versuchter Terroranschlag, der Gott sei Dank auf Grund der Dämlichkeit des Täters in einen Amoklauf mündete, was schon schlimm genug ist mit 2 Toten und zwei Schwerverletzten.

Diesen Definitions Unsinn könnt ihr euch sparen, der Täter wollte ein Massaker in der Synagoge anrichten, allein darum geht es, was eindeutig ideologischer Terror ist und war!


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Das war auch ein missglückter Terroranschlag. Was soll das denn sonst gewesen sein?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Rechtlich Definition ist doch über dir zu finden.


Vergiss es, es gibt Menschen, die verstehen das nicht. Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob ein Kind "Terror" macht, es als "kleiner Terrorist" bezeichnet wird, ob die Presse eine Tat als schlimmsten aller schlimmer Terrorakte einstuft, oder ob die staatliche Eskalationsstufe auf wirklichen Terror, nämlich das Verhängen des Notstandes, erfolgt. Ich habe noch die RAF Zeiten erlebt und wurde oft genug angehalten und kontrolliert. Wenn man den Aufwand sieht, mit dem gegen die RAF vorgegangen wurde und mit dem vergleicht, was bei Anschlägen der rechten Seite passiert, dann kann man sich nur wundern. Aber gut, Die RAF kämpfte gegen "1.Klasse-Menschen", da musste reagiert werden. Das Nichtreagieren nach rechten Anschlägen und das unter den Tisch kehren während des NSU-Prozesses zeigt deutlich, wie Rassismus und Antisemitischmus in unserer Gesellschaft verbreitet sind. Meine Meinung ....


----------



## Don-71 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich halte deinen Post für falsch und sogar gefährlich, da du Ermittlungsarbeit vor 40-50 Jahren mit Heute vergleichst und das dazu mit deinen über 40 Jahren zurückliegenden subjektiven Erinnerungen auch noch zu einem Urteil mixt.
Wenn du Fakten hast, kann man jederzeit darüber diskutieren, ansonsten ist so ein Post genauso Unsinn, wie die gefühlten und subjektiven Behauptungen in Deutschland wäre heute alles unsicherer/gefährlicher geworden! Wie lange ist die Polizei in den 70er und 80er Jahren der 2. Generation Klar und Mohnhaupt (stellvertretend als die Anführer genannt) hinterher gerannt (ermittlungstechnisch), bis diese mit zahlreichen anderen endlich aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden konnten?! Der Terror der 2. Generation hat ~ 10 Jahre (an)gedauert!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Meine subjektive Einschätzung beruht auf dem, was ich in den letzten vierzig Jahren zum Thema gelesen haben. Ich stehe mit meiner Meinung nicht so alleine da_ ...,

..." Die allzu selbstverständliche Annahme einer Mordserie im Milieu  ausländischer Mafia-Strukturen zeigte zwar einen gewissen  institutionellen Rassismus bei den Sicherheitsbehörden, aber eben keine  Deckung oder Kumpanei mit den Tätern. Gerade dieser Verdacht und das  misstrauische Verhalten der Polizei gegenüber den Angehörigen stellte  für diese aber eine zusätzliche unerträgliche Belastung dar. __

Eine skandalöse Rolle nahm bei den Ermittlungen auch der  Verfassungsschutz in Bund und Ländern ein. Trotz vielfältiger V-Leute in  der rechten Szene, teilweise im direkten Umfeld des Trios, gelang es  nicht, diese zu aufzuspüren. Doch auch hier gibt es bisher keine  belastbaren Hinweise auf eine Kumpanie mit der Nazi-Bande.  ..."_
NSU-Prozess: Blind waren nicht nur Polizei und Verfassungsschutz | vorwaerts
_

 ..." Jeder neue  Mord sollte dieser Wendepunkt sein, keiner wird es. Das ändert auch  nicht der geschichtsvergessene RAF-Bezug. Denn solange nicht jedes  einzelne Todesopfer rechter Gewalt als Symbol für einen Angriff auf die  Gesellschaft als Ganzes in deren Selbstvergewisserung einfließt, solange  Rassismus und soziale Ausgrenzung Alltag sind, so lange bleiben die  Terroristen, selbst wenn sie einen CDU-Politiker hinrichten,  Einzeltäter. ..."_
Toedlicher Schuss auf Walter Luebcke: Das Problem heisst nicht RAF - taz.de


----------



## Poulton (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Bzgl. gefühlte Sicherheit: Deutschlandfunk: Gefühlte Unsicherheit - Warum Deutschlands Polizei aufgerüstet wird


----------



## Metaltyp (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich frage mich unterdessen, ob es eine überhaupt eine Möglichkeit gibt, all die Menschen, die abgehängt sind, die perspektivlos sind und sich deshalb verhalten, als wäre ihr Leben sowieso sinnlos (also rücksichtslos) - ob man diese Menschen überhaupt erreichen kann? Theoretisch schon, aber da muss man sich jeden einzeln vorknöpfen und das ist auch nicht in einem Tag oder einer Woche wieder gerichtet, zumal es viele Leute gibt, die schwierige Begleitumstände haben.
Ich wundere mich jedenfalls, dass es verhältnismäßig wenige  Vorfälle dieser Art gibt, bei der Verachtung und Trostlosigkeit die einem in allen Lebenslagen entgegenschlägt. 
Ich wünschte ich mir, dass der Zusammenhalt größer wäre in unserer Gesellschaft. Es herrscht meiner Meinung nach eine Verkehrung von 'normal' und 'krank'. Man wird schief angeschaut, wenn man etwas für andere ohne Profitgedanken macht und wird belohnt, wenn man über 'Leichen' geht, sich gut verkauft und möglichst kein schlechtes Licht dabei wirft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich jedenfalls, dass es verhältnismäßig wenige  Vorfälle dieser Art gibt,.


Dann beobachte einfach mal, wie es einem Zentralafrikaner in bestimmten Gegenden ergeht. Das ist ein alltäglicher Spießrutenlauf. Man muss, um Lebensqualität zu verlieren, nicht gleich umgebracht werden. Was ich erlebt habe, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Widerwärtiger Rassismus an jeder Straßenecke.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Ich frage mich unterdessen, ob es eine überhaupt eine Möglichkeit gibt, all die Menschen, die abgehängt sind, die perspektivlos sind und sich deshalb verhalten, als wäre ihr Leben sowieso sinnlos (also rücksichtslos) - ob man diese Menschen überhaupt erreichen kann? Theoretisch schon, aber da muss man sich jeden einzeln vorknöpfen und das ist auch nicht in einem Tag oder einer Woche wieder gerichtet, zumal es viele Leute gibt, die schwierige Begleitumstände haben.
> Ich wundere mich jedenfalls, dass es verhältnismäßig wenige  Vorfälle dieser Art gibt, bei der Verachtung und Trostlosigkeit die einem in allen Lebenslagen entgegenschlägt.
> Ich wünschte ich mir, dass der Zusammenhalt größer wäre in unserer Gesellschaft. Es herrscht meiner Meinung nach eine Verkehrung von 'normal' und 'krank'. Man wird schief angeschaut, wenn man etwas für andere ohne Profitgedanken macht und wird belohnt, wenn man über 'Leichen' geht, sich gut verkauft und möglichst kein schlechtes Licht dabei wirft.



Die Probleme die du ansprichst existieren, deshalb ist es auch wichtig einen Partner, Freunde und Familie zu haben, auf die man sich verlassen kann.
Ich gebe aber zu bedenken, dass es z.B. nach dem WWII, Millionen traumatisierte Soldaten, traumatisierte Frauen und Kinder sowie Flüchtlinge aus den Ostgebieten gab und denen Schlug hier keine Willkommenskultur entgegen und trotzdem sind die Leute nicht reihenweise ausgetickt, man sollte mal die (angeblichen) Probleme, die wir heute eventuell in der deutschen Gesellschaft haben, bitte in den Kontext von wirklichen Problemen einordnen, dann sehen die nämlich ziemlich klein aus.
Es gibt garantiert schlimme Einzelschicksale durch Krankheit oder wirklich schlimme Schicksalschläge, aber ein 27  Jähriger, der wohl wenig bis keine Frau abbekommen hat (bei seiner Einstellung gegenüber Frauen wenig verwunderlich) und an seinem Studium gescheitert ist, hat nicht wirklich Probleme in seinem Leben erlebt, auch wenn er das subjektiv anders sieht.

M.A. nach hängt viel von der Erziehung der Leute ab, die m.M. nach seit Jahrzehnten in die falsche Richtiung läuft, was ich in meinem Mittelschicht Bekanntenkreis erlebe, geht teilweise auf keine Kuhhaut, die Kinder bekommen alles in den Hintern geschoben und werden auf ein Podest gestellt, Selbständigkeit ist selbst für die meisten 20 Jährigen (Männlein und Weiblein) ein Fremdwort, weil sich Mami und Papi um alles kümmern und wenn sie dann mal in der realen Welt auf Schwierigkeiten stoßen ist das Geschrei groß und alle sind voll ungerecht und man selber grundsätzlich das Opfer. Diese Opfermentalität, die sich in der ganzen Gesellschaft seit 10-20 Jahren immer mehr Bahn bricht ist m.A. nach gefährlich.

Auf alle Fälle sollten Eltern ihre Kinder mal wieder erziehen und nicht anbeten, ich weiß auch, dass es es genau die gegensätzlichen Erfahrungen gibt, gerade bei sozial Schwächeren, warum heute alles in Extreme abgleitet und keiner mehr "normal" sein kann, erschließt sich mir nicht und das hat wenig bis gar nichts mit Politik zu tun!


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Entlarvernd sind vor allen dingen Post 578 u. 579, man wollte hier im Forum schon sehr früh die Hetze starten, jetzt sind "komischerweise" alle verschwunden.
> Das gleiche gilt für Welt Online, die ganzen verbalen Einpeitscher trauen sich nicht aus der Deckung, nur anonym sieht man sie bei der Kommentarbewertung!
> 
> Schuesse in Halle: Es wird dunkel in Deutschland - WELT
> ...



Die sind mittlerweile wieder fröhlich am kommentieren.(nachkommende Nachrichten und Artikel)


Auf focus online ist es genauso schlimm


----------



## Two-Face (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese Opfermentalität, die sich in der ganzen Gesellschaft seit 10-20 Jahren immer mehr Bahn bricht ist m.A. nach gefährlich.
> 
> Auf alle Fälle sollten Eltern ihre Kinder mal wieder erziehen und nicht anbeten, ich weiß auch, dass es es genau die gegensätzlichen Erfahrungen gibt, gerade bei sozial Schwächeren, warum heute alles in Extreme abgleitet und keiner mehr "normal" sein kann, erschließt sich mir nicht und das hat wenig bis gar nichts mit Politik zu tun!


Da muss man mMn schon weiter zurückgehen als nur 10-20 Jahre, wenn man die eigentlichen Ursachen dieser Erziehungsproblematik auf den Grund gehen will.
Dazu kommen noch andere Faktoren, allen voran die Medien sowie die Sozialen Netzwerke heute.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

In anderen Ländern werden die Sozialen Netzwerke dann einfach komplett abgeschalten nach solchen Anschlägen.


----------



## Poulton (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ich wäre ja mal dafür, das Internet für ein Jahr lang weltweit komplett abzuschalten und für ein weiteres nur auf 56k Geschwindigkeit laufen zu lassen. 
https://miro.medium.com/max/2400/1*Bb5LHASt6qI82H95qvwy6Q.png


----------



## Ray2015 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Gelöscht weil keine Quelle für das Zitat.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Was für ein Quatsch. Vielleicht solltest du dich nicht an deinen Fakenews orientieren. 
Genau solche Verschwörungstheorien, wie in deinem Video hat der Attentäter auch für Radikalisierung verwendet. Ist also ein Fall, für die Sicherheitsbehörden. 

Das rechtsextreme Motiv wird durch sein Video und das Geständnis bestätigt. Anschlag in Halle: Stephan B. gesteht Terrorangriff | tagesschau.de


----------



## Poulton (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Der Kanal spricht für sich: Oliver Janich – Psiram


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Ui, die Aluhut-Träger sind wieder unterwegs.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Klar deshalb geht man ja auch von der Synagoge bei der es nicht klappte in den Dönerladen mit dem Zitat: Der tut es jetzt auch, weil man keine rechte Gesinnung hat.

Sein eigenes hochgeladenes Video zeigt seine rechte Gesinnung,

Der Post 674 verfestigt nur meine Meinung die ich schon mal geäußert habe, die Realitätsverweigerung nimmt schon groteske Züge an, alles andere äußere ich jetzt mal nicht, weil es den Forenregeln entgegensteht und der Post pure Provakation besseren Wissens ist, um genau solche Reaktionen hevorzurufen.
Man kann nur hoffen das der absolute Großteil der Bevölkerung aufwacht und solche Meinungen die Geringschätzung und Ausgrenzung erfahren, die sie verdienen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wie gesagt, bei solchen Posts wie von Ray2015 sollte der BfV auch mal genauer hinschauen. Aber da herrscht anscheinend auch noch Realitätsverweigerung. 
Das Hinweistelefon beschränkt sich ausschließlich auf eine islamitische Radikalisierung. Zu einer rechtsextremen Radikalisierung ist da nicht zu finden. 
Bundesamt fuer Verfassungsschutz - Hinweistelefon islamistischer Terrorismus


----------



## JePe (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ui, die Aluhut-Träger sind wieder unterwegs.



Noe, ein Bundeswehrhelm, kein Aluhut. Sollte das wirklich stimmen, dann ist es wirklich erschreckend, wem in diesem Land so alles eine Waffe in die zum Gruss erhobene Hand gedrueckt wird.


----------



## Ray2015 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Es handelt sich um ein Zitat ihr Spezialisten!


----------



## JePe (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

... wohl eher um zitierte Behauptungen. Mit welcher konkreten Intention hast Du dieses "Zitat" denn gepostet?


----------



## Don-71 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



JePe schrieb:


> Noe, ein Bundeswehrhelm, kein Aluhut. Sollte das wirklich stimmen, dann ist es wirklich erschreckend, wem in diesem Land so alles eine Waffe in die zum Gruss erhobene Hand gedrueckt wird.



Plus Eid!


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein Zitat ihr Spezialisten!



Zu einem Zitat gehört immer auch eine Quelle, mit AUTOR, Titel, Jahr, Verlag usw. 

Z.B. 


			
				https://scholar.google.de/scholar?hl=de&as_sdt=0%2C5&q=verfassungsschutz&btnG=&oq=Verfass schrieb:
			
		

> NORDBRUCH, Claus. Der Verfassungsschutz. Organisation, Spitzel, Skandale. Tübingen, 1999.


Man achte auf das Jahr.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



JePe schrieb:


> Noe, ein Bundeswehrhelm, kein Aluhut.


Das war u.a. auch auf den Link von Poulton bezogen.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Interessanterweise hat Ray2015 jetzt, wo seine Verschwörungstheorien ganz schnell widerlegt werden konnten, schnell mal seinen Post inkl. Youtube-Link bearbeitet: 


Ray2015 schrieb:


> Gelöscht weil keine Quelle für das Zitat.




Wobei die Moderation natürlich trotzdem den Bearbeitungsverlauf einsehen kann.


----------



## Ray2015 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Laber keinen Müll. Hier wurde nichts belegt.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wer hier ausschließlich Müll labert dürfte klar sein, doch leichten Angstschweiß bekommen, dein Post könnte nach Hinten losgehen hm.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Laber keinen Müll. Hier wurde nichts belegt.



Eben. Dein Post, hatte nur Verschwörungstheorien, ohne jegliche Quellen oder Belege.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Soviel dazu, dass der Attentäter von Halle nicht rechts gewesen sein soll!
Halle (Saale): Stephan Balliet bereitete Tat seit Monaten vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Auch die Munition für seine selbstgebaute Flinte stellte Balliet offenkundig selbst her. Als Geschosse soll er unter anderem Geldstücke verwendet haben, die er teils mit einem Hakenkreuz versah.


----------



## compisucher (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wird hier jetzt ernsthaft darüber diskutiert, aus welchem Lager der Neonazi-Terrorist aus Halle kommt?


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Nur von irgendwelchen Nazis, die Verschwörungstheorien darüber verbreiten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Wird hier jetzt ernsthaft darüber diskutiert, aus welchem Lager der Neonazi-Terrorist aus Halle kommt?


So sind Rechtsextreme, relativieren, kleinreden, lügen. Was gibt es nach dem Video des Täter noch zu deuten? Aber gut, für einige der aller unerträglichsten User ist das natürlich ein linksextremer. Man liest es und weiß, es muss ein großes Aufräumen in der Gesellschaft passieren, in denen man weiten Teilen der Gesellschaft Unterricht in Demokratie, Menschenrechten und unserer Verfassung gibt. Die Lücken werden immer größer.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



compisucher schrieb:


> Wird hier jetzt ernsthaft darüber diskutiert, aus welchem Lager der Neonazi-Terrorist aus Halle kommt?



Ray2015 hat nicht nur darüber ernsthaft diskutiert, sondern gegenteilige Behauptungen (er wäre Rechtsextrem) diffamiert, hat dann aber seinen Post gelöscht.
Auch ihm scheint klar zu sein, das solche Posts dienstrechtliche Konsequenzen haben (wenn er denn bei der BW ist), wenn sie gemeldet werden.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wobei dann statt dem BfV direkt der MAD zuständig wäre.

Bundeswehr: Zahl rechtsextremer Verdachtsfaelle gestiegen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Wer erinnert sich eigentlich noch an den nicht mehr verfügbaren Soko-Leipzig Thread von vor längerer Zeit, wo einige sinngemäß was von "_Rassenschande_" und "_schützt deutsches Blut!_" fabuliert und fröhlich einen Holocaustleugner verlinkt und geliked haben, aber alles nur nicht rechtsextrem sein wollten?


----------



## Leob12 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wer erinnert sich eigentlich noch an den nicht mehr verfügbaren Soko-Leipzig Thread von vor längerer Zeit, wo einige sinngemäß was von "_Rassenschande_" und "_schützt deutsches Blut!_" fabuliert und fröhlich einen Holocaustleugner verlinkt und geliked haben, aber alles nur nicht rechtsextrem sein wollten?


Wer so jemanden in die rechte Ecke stellt ist dich ein linksversiffter Linksfaschist. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strokekilla (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*

Mein Vater war Flüchtling (so hat er sich manchmal bezeichnet),

er ist in der Bombennacht von Hamburg aus der Stadt geflohen, er hat es mir öfters erzählt wie ihn seine große Schwester in den Zug geschubst hat. Der Zug fuhr Rückwärts in die Stadt, die Bevölkerung flutete die Wagons und der Zug fuhr wieder aus der
Stadt raus. Nach ca. 2Km hielt der Zug und alle purzelten wieder aus den Zug. Hamburg war da schon eine riessiege Feuerkuppel.

Die Kinder wurden anschließend auf den Land verteilt.

Ist es denn wirklich schon so lange her ? Müssen wir den immer alles nochmal und nochmal wiederholen ? Gibt es irgend eine Diktatur die etwas besser gemacht halt als die Vorherige ?  Wo wäre den die erste Atomare Bombe geworfen worden hätt der ganze
Rassenkrieg vor unserer Haustüre noch länger gedauert ? Krieg für eine Rassen-Ideologie ? Bitte ohne mich. Wer gibt mir Asyl wenn der ganze Kackhaufen abbrennt ? Polen oder gar Israel ?

Wer meint das er sein Heimatland wieder isolieren und von der Außenwelt abschotten muss darf sich aber dann auch nicht wundern wenn die Fabrik in der er schuftet plötzlich dicht macht.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Poulton schrieb:


> Wer erinnert sich eigentlich noch an den nicht mehr verfügbaren Soko-Leipzig Thread von vor längerer Zeit, wo einige sinngemäß was von "_Rassenschande_" und "_schützt deutsches Blut!_" fabuliert und fröhlich einen Holocaustleugner verlinkt und geliked haben, aber alles nur nicht rechtsextrem sein wollten?



Wann war das? 
Ist an mir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Terroranschläge in Europa und Konsequenzen*



Strokekilla schrieb:


> Wo wäre den die erste Atomare Bombe geworfen worden hätt der ganze
> Rassenkrieg vor unserer Haustüre noch länger gedauert ? .


Auf Göttingen, das wäre ein Geschenk für die hiesigen Physiker geworden.


----------

